# The Divergence upon the Last of the Teleri



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 4, 2022)

It was once prophesised by the Vala Námo that a certain apparent Maia, who once served all 14 Valar and took on the form of a Teleri Elf, would fall from the grace of the Valar and the Calaquendi alike, and would dwell with Melkor and Annatar ere Dagor Dagorath.

Most of the prophecy had been forgotten among the Eldar, but part of it remains till this day:

_So it came that she fled to a distant land where none inhabited other than herself, for the Valar of Arda seemed to send no aid, yet Melkor had hearkened to her too soon, and so did she to him. Grief filled her eyes, for she had loved the Light of the Two Trees, and truly wished to seek them again, since she had been a remarkable Calaquendi, but also stood as a Maia of Manwe and Varda. Heart and mind wavered, for Angband she had been welcomed to, yet deep down she was not surprised as she thought she would be; however, Melkor she could change, and in her fiery spirit contrary to the gentle disposition of her Telerin kin, she truly wished to reform him for the better. For so long he had been named Melkor in her heart, rather than Morgoth, of which name originated from Feanor, for she understood that even the most misunderstood of souls could alter their ways. Such a resemblance was drawn between her and Nienna, one of the Aratar of the Valar, and once again, for ever more, her anguish was rekindled within such a paradox she had initiated within herself.

Till this day, the fated half-elven - as she seemed to be- now counted among the Moriquendi, roams the world unseen by most. Not even she knows of her own destiny._

Yet as Miriel currently walked alone along long-forgotten paths, she came at last to the fortress of Angband. Being weary with exhaustion, she knew not what place she had arrived to, but lay against the heavy metal gates as sleep overtook her onto the path of elven dreams.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 4, 2022)

*(From @HALETH✒🗡)*
Now Thorondor was flying above the sea from Valinor to Middle-Earth. He had been sent by Manwe in order to help the lost souls find the way and get a redemption arc. The flight seemed to be as long as the northern winter. When the mighty eagle got tired, he alighted on the masts of elven ships and slumbered under magnificent songs of the Eldar. Thorondor was being guided by the stars that reminded him of Earendil the Mariner. That's why The King of Eagles didn't feel lonely during his sky voyage.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 4, 2022)

Awakening from her sleep, she sensed a familiar presence, and flew on her sword to meet _him_.

"Thorondor! A star shines on the hour of our meeting!" she cried out as she slowed down, and landed beside him. Her hair had lost the former Light of the Two Trees, and was tainted black, though the light of Telperion remained within her eyes.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 4, 2022)

Thorondor tilted his head to Miriel and looked at her with one eye narrowed. 
"I've brought you some flowers from the fields of Valinor. Their scent will make your beautiful face glow again. Actually, they have wilted slightly on the way. The flowers need water and so do I. The waves of the Sea are solty because of Ulmo's tears. He is concerned about the fate of Arda. Where can I find a brook, my lady? I haven't been to Middle-Earth for ages!"


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 4, 2022)

"Indeed, Ulmo has good reason to be concerned, because of me." she stated, as her eyes glowed a slight blazing golden, similar to those of Annatar's, before restoring their natural sapphire hues. 

"Follow me..." her voice trailed off as she led the way to her own realm, where waters flowed of rejuvenating taste and fair sparkle. Her eyes cast down to the ground as she landed, and she watched the horizons with keen interest, for the last words of Annatar had not yet left her.

_"I hope I do not end up siding with him, for I am now of the Aratar. Though if Námo's prophecy comes true, then I shall fall into doom and shadow..." _she muttered, but she was still secretly aware that Thorondor could hear her.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 6, 2022)

Thorondor: "You know, eagles often fly over the mountains and see how travelers stumble and fall off a cliff. Mountain trails are extremely dangerous. What do eagles do in such cases? Do we fold our wings and let the darkness of the abyss take over us too? Of course not. We pick up the falling travelers before they crash and fly up to the light with them. We've saved a lot of people and elves this way. If you want to help somebody, don't follow him into darkness but lead him to the light". 
Maybe Thorondor spoke too metaphorically. He couldn't speak directly as, actually, nobody had asked his opinion.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 6, 2022)

"Major general Gwaihir is reporting for duty, we've a situation. The 11th Gondolin marine light armed recon regiment had detected massive spider-like creatures at number 626 high ground in port Arvernien, estimated to be composed of thousands of personnel at least, they're engaging in full combat now. The regiment has already lost two third of their personnel, killed or wounded to be unable for further combat mission, requesting for immediate support for both combat forces and firepower now, broken arrow!".
Something shouldn't take places always happen in this juncture.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Thorondor: "You know, eagles often fly over the mountains and see how travelers stumble and fall off a cliff. Mountain trails are extremely dangerous. What do eagles do in such cases? Do we fold our wings and let the darkness of the abyss take over us too? Of course not. We pick up the falling travelers before they crash and fly up to the light with them. We've saved a lot of people and elves this way. If you want to help somebody, don't follow him into darkness but lead him to the light".
> Maybe Thorondor spoke too metaphorically. He couldn't speak directly as, actually, nobody had asked his opinion.


"You may uplift me with your words, but Manwe's winds blow ever too swiftly to bring me to his light, and Varda's stars have been darkened by clouds of shadow, where I cannot see them now. The waters of Ulmo flow with his tears of melancholy and uncertainty for the future, and Námo has seemed to distance himself from all the other Valar, even Vaire his wife." her voice trailed off as she looked into the distance where petals and leaves fluttered, and down to the flowing waters below, then resumed:

"What say you, Thorondor? Have you not noticed such alterations that befall the marring of Arda for many more times to come? Melkor has not given up, and Annatar now joins him. Many of the Noldorin have fallen for his fair disguise, and he seeks to corrupt me, the Ninth Arata of Arda, into his service also."

Here she turned back to face the great eagle, and inquired of him: "What shall you do, Thorondor? How shall you stop me, if you can?"


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 6, 2022)

Calimáre looked out from where she had been hiding. It was quiet - perhaps the spidery creatures had gone. Cautiously, the elf-maiden walked out, in search of another survivor. She stepped lightly, soundlessly, clutching her brother's dagger in one hand, and a small sack in the other. Up above, giant eagles were circling. She was near the port Arvernien, which had been under attack. Or perhaps it still was - Calimáre could not know. She was high in the mountains, where a surprise attack from the spider-like creatures had destroyed her village, killed her family, and she was the lone survivor. The path was narrow - it had been damaged by the spiders. The maiden felt her foot slip, and she fell, screaming, from the steep cliff.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 6, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Calimáre looked out from where she had been hiding. It was quiet - perhaps the spidery creatures had gone. Cautiously, the elf-maiden walked out, in search of another survivor. She stepped lightly, soundlessly, clutching her brother's dagger in one hand, and a small sack in the other. Up above, giant eagles were circling. She was near the port Arvernien, which had been under attack. Or perhaps it still was - Calimáre could not know. She was high in the mountains, where a surprise attack from the spider-like creatures had destroyed her village, killed her family, and she was the lone survivor. The path was narrow - it had been damaged by the spiders. The maiden felt her foot slip, and she fell, screaming, from the steep cliff.


"Ah!" she cried out, as she turned away from Thorondor, motioning with eye contact that she had to leave. In a flash of a second, she pulled out her enchanted sword, and flew on it towards the direction of the scream. Soon she noticed a figure falling in the distance, and in graceful Ainur fashion caught her swiftly in her light arms.

"Are you alright? You were close there, to the Halls of Mandos, had I not intervened." she spoke, her voice light and soft as she flew towards solid ground and landed gently.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 6, 2022)

Thorondor didn't have enough time to answer Miriel. He was very tired and didn't catch up with her right away. When the eagle saw how kind she was to the unknown elf, he felt relieved and thought that Miriel Amaniel would never come over to the dark side.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 6, 2022)

Calimáre landed lightly upon the rocky ground, facing west, the wind blowing the long golden strands of hair that had escaped her braid, out of her face. Her green eyes glinted in the sunlight, as she stood looking at the giant eagle and the woman before her. Calimáre's voice was as clear as the mountain streams that ran near by when she spoke:

"Why did you save my life?"


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 6, 2022)

"Why would I not? To Námo's Halls I would not have let you depart to. You have much potential ahead of you in your life, and much to accomplish." she replied, smiling as she stood upon the precipice, but she promptly shot a grave glance at Thorondor, and raised an eyebrow.

_"What shall we do with her? Surely we cannot leave her here alone. Not forgetting that you need rest too. Where shall we journey to? My realm of Elderyn, or elsewhere?" _she communicated with him telepathically,


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 6, 2022)

A sad smile played across Calimáre's lips, as she looked at the two beings before her. Her keen eyes glimmered.

"I can hear you." Her voice was soft. "I was trained by Nienna herself in Valinor, before we left. If you, my lord Thorondor - for I think it is you - would carry me down to that small town, this could be the last time I trouble you."


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 7, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> A sad smile played across Calimáre's lips, as she looked at the two beings before her. Her keen eyes glimmered.
> 
> "I can hear you." Her voice was soft. "I was trained by Nienna herself in Valinor, before we left. If you, my lord Thorondor - for I think it is you - would carry me down to that small town, this could be the last time I trouble you."



Major general Gwaihir was now mutating due to some Eru's classified new creation via the light of Valinor. "Valarspeed project-Numenorean, may the super soldier project work to take Melkor like a woman, if the project works,the only disadvantage of Eldar-inferior number would be only a historical name forever and ever, even though we're still not sure the latter samples would be able to transform into Eagles like me, however, they will have tactics, strategies, and machines such that no foe can survive in front of them in battles. They are the bulwark against the Darkness. They are the Defenders of Free People. They are the Numenorean, and they shall know no fear. I'm their answer to you, captain Calimáre, join the project."

"Sir, I'm fine, the project has been proceeded now to the progress that we could make sure these so-called Numenorean are as intelligent and physically strong as the the Eldar, and even better, our saliva can even melt MIthril. I've already killed 5 Balrogs only during yesterday's experiment. And all these samples could be turned into mass-production in 1 month.", reporting the last records to Thorondor, Gwaihir never disappointed his instructor.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 7, 2022)

Thorondor: "I'll be happy to carry you down to that small town, my new elven friend. I've heard about Calimare from the Eldar. Is that you? I beg you, Calimare, don't join the project that Gwaihir is talking about. He thinks that I'm not disappointed by his words but I am. These mutations won't be for the better. We must be what Eru created us to be."


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 7, 2022)

Figuring out what his commander's meant, Gwaihir started classifying the order, "Understood.". Rushing into his post, the message to all the so-called Numenorean combat units were clear, "Operation War Of Wrath begins!Neutralize all Evil Creatures in the targeted town.". 
A few meteors, composed of several flying machines crafted by Aulë's skill as the highest standard-masterpiece of all craftsmanship in Middle Earth, heading toward the targeted town, declaring as the prologue for what the spidery creatures had done to Calimare, and would be to Melkor for what he had done to the whole Middle Earth soon.


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

Melkor woke up and look out from the window. He saw two women chatting with eagle at the gates of his fortress.

"What the hell is that?! Two elves chatting with eagle in front of gates of Angband?! This isn't some pub! Gothmog!!!" he shouted.

After a while Gothmog lord of Balrogs came in to Melkor's chamber: "Yes master?"

"Take a few orcs, force that spy of Manwë to fly away and capture both of these elves, alive!" Melkor commanded.

"Consider it done!"

Gothmog take group of orcs and assault Thorondor with his two friends.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

Calimáre: "Thank you, Thorondor." She paused. "I sense something's coming." Her hand flew to her transmitter. "Gwaihir, this is Calimáre. We have incoming, I repeat, we have incoming!"

_Well, maybe they don't have transmitters yet, but whatever._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 7, 2022)

Thorondor: "Get on my back, everyone! We should join forces with Gwaihir. Let's fly a mile away and get ready for the battle. Hopefully, this balrog doesn't have wings."


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

Just for the record - is this supposed to be comedy (sort of) or serious story? It beggins more like a serious story, but later it turned to be more comedy story .


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

I guess we'll have to wait for Miriel Amaniel to come online and tell us.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 7, 2022)

"I am sorry, Thorondor, but I must face _him _alone." she stated calmly, as she pulled out her sword once more, and mounted it, flying in the direction of Angband.

"Melkor, why do you do this; why do you do this?!" she cried out in agony, finally leaving Thorondor and the others behind for their safety; for she wished to distract the Dark Lord ere he could harm the eagle of Manwe or Calimáre alike.

Once there, she landed swiftly and broke the enchantments* with a single wave of her hand, and decimated at least a dozen orcs nearby into ashes with her sheer power.

"I demand to speak with the Lord of Angband! Show yourself, Melkor!" she declared, her voice ringing clearly into the open air.

** Let's just assume that Angband is enchanted with Melkor's powers, and that very few can pass through.*


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

Calimáre: "He will not be satisfied with the lady, alone." She climbed upon Thorondor. "Will she be able to hold him off until we get back up?"


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 7, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Just for the record - is this supposed to be comedy (sort of) or serious story? It beggins more like a serious story, but later it turned to be more comedy story .


I guess more serious than comedic, but include elements of comedy if you see them as appropriate.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 7, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Calimáre: "He will not be satisfied with the lady, alone." She climbed upon Thorondor. "Will she be able to hold him off until we get back up?"


Thorondor: "I doubt if there's enough time to call for aid. We have to change our planes and try to get Miriel back before Melkor captures her. She's acting so rashly and risky".
He sighed and flew in the direction of Angband too.


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

Melkor looks at Míriel surprised. But after a second, he just loudly laugh. He step forward from fortress to the courtyard, Carcharoth to his right and Glaurung to his left. Gates of Angband loudly closed and when Míriel look back, he saw Gothmog behind her back. Black smoke of Gothmog surrounded her. Several balrogs crawled from pits in the ground and countless orcs and trolls behind them.

"Who are you, you fool?" asked Melkor, "You look like elf. But no elf enter Angband so easily. However, this doesn't mean that you can escape from here. You can consider yourself lucky, because I am actually curious who are you and why do you think that you can challenge ME! This is only reason why you still live. I am bit of a rude host, don't I? May I invite you inside Angband? Do you accept? Oh, sorry, this acutally sounds like you have a choice, but you didn't. Only other choice is that Glaurung will burn you alive. So, which one it will be?"

Melkor than saw Thorondor, trying to fly in to Angband and rescue Míriel. Melkor cast fireball and send in in Thorondor's way. Two of his Balrogs shot from their longbows fiery arrows on Thorondor. Thorondor must choose - save Míriel and risk serious injury and possible captivity, or avoid shots but left Míriel behind.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 7, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Melkor looks at Míriel surprised. But after a second, he just loudly laugh. He step forward from fortress to the courtyard, Carcharoth to his right and Glaurung to his left. Gates of Angband loudly closed and when Míriel look back, he saw Gothmog behind her back. Black smoke of Gothmog surrounded her. Several balrogs crawled from pits in the ground and countless orcs and trolls behind them.
> 
> "Who are you, you fool?" asked Melkor, "You look like elf. But no elf enter Angband so easily. However, this doesn't mean that you can escape from here. You can consider yourself lucky, because I am actually curious who are you and why do you think that you can challenge ME! This is only reason why you still live. I am bit of a rude host, don't I? May I invite you inside Angband? Do you accept? Oh, sorry, this acutally sounds like you have a choice, but you didn't. Only other choice is that Glaurung will burn you alive. So, which one it will be?"
> 
> Melkor than saw Thorondor, trying to fly in to Angband and rescue Míriel. Melkor cast fireball and send in in Thorondor's way. Two of his Balrogs shot from their longbows fiery arrows on Thorondor. Thorondor must choose - save Míriel and risk serious injury and possible captivity, or avoid shots but left Míriel behind.


"Leave me, Thorondor!" she exclaimed as she evaporated the fireballs and burnt the arrows alike. "I will come, I will. By the grace of the Valar, I will come!" she repeated, as she persuaded Thorondor to leave.

Turning to Melkor, she declared: "To Angband I come, and I accept. Capture me, and restrain me with chains if you wish." she said, as she gazed deeply into Melkor's eyes.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 7, 2022)

Thorondor didn't want to leave Miriel but he also didn't want to endanger Calimare, who was still sitting on his back. He landed quickly, shook off Calimare (as she didn't agree to stay aside) and flew to Angband. "Will I get there in time to free the prisoner?" he thought.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

"Thorondor please!" Calimáre screamed at the eagle as he flew. "Thorondor, I must go with you! I will _not _just be a bystander and watch you die! Besides, it's not like the balrogs will not come to get me here."


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

"As lady wish," said Melkor and Gothmog put chains on Míriel's hands. Than Melkor again saw Thorondor on the sky and send fireball on him again. Then he covers himself with darkness, take Míriel in to his arms and jump with her in to the nearest pit. Then he telepatically send words in to Gothmogs head: "Fetch Mairon in to the Chamber of ilusion, he definitely will want to see her."

Melkor put Míriel on the ground and lead her through the complicated set of corridors, mines, caves and chambers of Angband. She was lost after a short while. He bring her to the immense but empty chamber. Only thing in it was pilar in the middle of the room. He tied her up to the pilar, cover chamber with black smoke, impenetrable by eyes. Melkor left the chamber and let there Míriel alone. She saw various things there - elves slaying each other. One dark-haired elf with star on his armor put his sword though her heard. Than she saw burning ships and she was on one of them. She hang on Thangorodrim on one hand. And several other dreadful visions. And than, chains broke and light came. She was back in Valinor and saw beautiful nature and ligh of the Two trees. Two elves came to her - one Vanyar and one Teler. The Teler ask her: "Who are you, my beautiful lady? I never saw you before in Lórien."


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

Am I aloud to play for more than one character?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 8, 2022)

Melkor said:


> "As lady wish," said Melkor and Gothmog put chains on Míriel's hands. Than Melkor again saw Thorondor on the sky and send fireball on him again. Then he covers himself with darkness, take Míriel in to his arms and jump with her in to the nearest pit. Then he telepatically send words in to Gothmogs head: "Fetch Mairon in to the Chamber of ilusion, he definitely will want to see her."
> 
> Melkor put Míriel on the ground and lead her through the complicated set of corridors, mines, caves and chambers of Angband. She was lost after a short while. He bring her to the immense but empty chamber. Only thing in it was pilar in the middle of the room. He tied her up to the pilar, cover chamber with black smoke, impenetrable by eyes. Melkor left the chamber and let there Míriel alone. She saw various things there - elves slaying each other. One dark-haired elf with star on his armor put his sword though her heard. Than she saw burning ships and she was on one of them. She hang on Thangorodrim on one hand. And several other dreadful visions. And than, chains broke and light came. She was back in Valinor and saw beautiful nature and ligh of the Two trees. Two elves came to her - one Vanyar and one Teler. The Teler ask her: "Who are you, my beautiful lady? I never saw you before in Lórien."


 Noticing the Míriel's vision as the signal, Gwaihir took acts without haste.
Yes, Gothmog truly returned to Ungoliant with his targets alive, but not his personnel. Gwaihir in the so-called Numenorean form, just threw all the heads of Gothmog's personnel before Ungoliant, including the severely-handicapped and unconscious Balrog Force commander, and these were the result done by only 6 personnel of the so-called Numenorean, including their commander,outside the chamber, there're such all kinds of Evil Creatures' dead bodies much more for so many times that Ungoliant almost had to cancel his next military operation.
"It's just a little warning.", Gwaihir grind at Ungoliant.

Looking at Míriel walking out from the chamber with triumph grin, filled up with orcs and demons' blood, and most of all, the Silmaril. "All units on my marks, prepare for tactical retreat." understanding their mission completed, Gwaihir wasted no more time and brought his records to his commander via the Palantir, "Commander Thorondor,this is Gwaihir, all hostile targets annihilated and 1st stage of operation War of Wrath claimed achieved.".
What's coming up with Gwaihir victory record was Míriel's ultimate psycho warfare, "This game is over, freak, and you must be taught the severest lesson, in who towers above you, speak of what you know to anyone about your deeds to my race and how you did fool Melkor, then I shall spin of the mighty Ungoliant, TAKEN LIKE A WOMAN!", the moan echoing through out the whole Thangorodrim from their master was merely the prologue of Valinor's wrath which would be cast upon the whole Angband before long.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 8, 2022)

Melkor said:


> "As lady wish," said Melkor and Gothmog put chains on Míriel's hands. Than Melkor again saw Thorondor on the sky and send fireball on him again. Then he covers himself with darkness, take Míriel in to his arms and jump with her in to the nearest pit. Then he telepatically send words in to Gothmogs head: "Fetch Mairon in to the Chamber of ilusion, he definitely will want to see her."
> 
> Melkor put Míriel on the ground and lead her through the complicated set of corridors, mines, caves and chambers of Angband. She was lost after a short while. He bring her to the immense but empty chamber. Only thing in it was pilar in the middle of the room. He tied her up to the pilar, cover chamber with black smoke, impenetrable by eyes. Melkor left the chamber and let there Míriel alone. She saw various things there - elves slaying each other. One dark-haired elf with star on his armor put his sword though her heard. Than she saw burning ships and she was on one of them. She hang on Thangorodrim on one hand. And several other dreadful visions. And than, chains broke and light came. She was back in Valinor and saw beautiful nature and light of the Two trees. Two elves came to her - one Vanyar and one Teler. The Teler ask her: "Who are you, my beautiful lady? I never saw you before in Lórien."


A horrified scream escaped her lips as she envisioned the Kinslaying at Alqualonde...those memories...haunting darkness...invisible shadows...

_She never wanted to see them again._

Yet it wasn't long before she felt she was transported to somewhere else; whether she was still physically in Angband, she knew not of. However, what struck her the most was the familiarly gentle, caressing, soothing light of the Two Trees that healed her soul and body alike. She saw two elves, and replied with a small smile, "I am Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, half-Teler and the Ninth Arata of Arda, for I count among the Valar."

_It seemed she had reached Valinor in some way again._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 8, 2022)

When Miriel Amaniel disappeared, Thorondor returned to Calimare. "What should we do next?" he asked.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 8, 2022)

Calimáre: "I suggest we avoid direct combat, as you are a tired and I am no warrior. Besides, it seems that Gwaihir and his troops have cleared the coast. We need to get into Angband," the elf-maiden shivered, "and get the lady. Oh, why had she decided to go ahead of us all! I hope this does not mean we will meet our doom here. It is a terrible place to die."


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 8, 2022)

Thorondor: "We need to use a disguise. That's exactly what Beren and Luthien did to enter Angband secretly. I'll look for some tar and pretend to be a griffin. Who will you pretend to be, Calimare?"


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 8, 2022)

Calimáre: I will go as myself. I am known enough to the Enemy, that we can pretend you captured me. Morgoth will be glad, and it will give us an excuse to go down to the dungeons, where we will hopefully find the lady. What is her name, by the way?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 8, 2022)

"You are suggesting a wise decision, Calimare. Miriel Amaniel is her name" said Thorondor covering himself with tar.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 8, 2022)

Calimáre: "Whenever you're ready." And she fastened the binding ropes around her hands. "We should also tell Gwaihir that we may need backup."


----------



## Melkor (May 8, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> A horrified scream escaped her lips as she envisioned the Kinslaying at Alqualonde...those memories...haunting darkness...invisible shadows...
> 
> _She never wanted to see them again._
> 
> ...


Vanya than speak to Míriel: "I never heard about you before, my lady. You look exhausted. Come, sit with us and drink water from this spring. It have healing properties."

Míriel sit with both elves and drink water from nearby stream. She start to feel better. Teler than spoke to her: "Orome told us, that he saved you from the Angband and that we should take care of you. What did you do in such a wretched place?"


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 9, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Vanya than speak to Míriel: "I never heard about you before, my lady. You look exhausted. Come, sit with us and drink water from this spring. It have healing properties."
> 
> Míriel sit with both elves and drink water from nearby stream. She start to feel better. Teler than spoke to her: "Orome told us, that he saved you from the Angband and that we should take care of you. What did you do in such a wretched place?"


A small smile spread across her face at the mention of the hunter Vala. "Ah, Orome! Good times we had during the Years of the Trees, for we roamed the woods together when I was still a Maia, with him, one of the Aratar! Such beautiful experiences we shared together!" she exclaimed, then a cloak of sadness swept over her as she continued:

"As for Angband...I allowed Melkor to restrain me back then so I could bide time for my friends, and delay his attack on Arda. Yet what strikes me the most is the glowing Light of the Two Trees; surely, I saw by my own eyes the destruction of them by Melkor and Ungoliant, but by then I had already empowered the light of Telperion within me. Perhaps you can see that the light of the silver flower-bearer still remains in my eyes, even after so long. How come the Trees glow so brightly, as if the Darkening of Valinor never occurred?" she inquired, curiosity beaming within her.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 9, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Calimáre: "Whenever you're ready." And she fastened the binding ropes around her hands. "We should also tell Gwaihir that we may need backup."


Thorondor: "I am ready. I can't speak to Gwaihir as I already look like a griffin. It is you who should ask him to help us".


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 9, 2022)

Calimáre turned on the (nonexistent) transmitter: "Major general Gwaihir, we are infiltrating Angband and may need backup. I repeat, we may need backup. Be ready to attack Angband at short notice." She tied her own hands, and let Thorondor grab her crudely, as one does to a prisoner, to bear her to Morgoth Baulir.


----------



## Melkor (May 9, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> A small smile spread across her face at the mention of the hunter Vala. "Ah, Orome! Good times we had during the Years of the Trees, for we roamed the woods together when I was still a Maia, with him, one of the Aratar! Such beautiful experiences we shared together!" she exclaimed, then a cloak of sadness swept over her as she continued:
> 
> "As for Angband...I allowed Melkor to restrain me back then so I could bide time for my friends, and delay his attack on Arda. Yet what strikes me the most is the glowing Light of the Two Trees; surely, I saw by my own eyes the destruction of them by Melkor and Ungoliant, but by then I had already empowered the light of Telperion within me. Perhaps you can see that the light of the silver flower-bearer still remains in my eyes, even after so long. How come the Trees glow so brightly, as if the Darkening of Valinor never occurred?" she inquired, curiosity beaming within her.



"It took many many years, but finally Yavanna with the help of Nienna manage to resurect both trees. They put lot of their strenght to it. Trees needs still some care, but they shine as bright as before darkening," said Vanya. "How did you want to delay Melkor's attack? I heard that he build massive army. How do you want to defeat him?"


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 10, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Calimáre turned on the (nonexistent) transmitter: "Major general Gwaihir, we are infiltrating Angband and may need backup. I repeat, we may need backup. Be ready to attack Angband at short notice." She tied her own hands, and let Thorondor grab her crudely, as one does to a prisoner, to bear her to Morgoth Baulir.



As Míriel started her next mission, Gwaihir should start his next step as well. "Disengage!", receiving the direct order from Thorondor, Gwaihir noticed that it's time for his next progress. The interim field fortification was already done at 666 high ground in Angband by the Numenorean Task Force after annihilating all it's garrisons.
In the interim command center, the meeting was brief and effective. According to the information provided by Calimáre, the latest combat had just annihilated all Angband combat units close enough to arrive in 24 hours, providing enough time for the whole Numenorean Task Force for their next move.

"The Valinor Expedition began to engage in multiple skirmishes near the coasts of Lindon, taking the upper hands according to the latest documents we captured, however, Angband obviously had more cards to play. According to this blueprint, the Dragon Ancalagon had been done of it's invention's progress, it's final combat experiment had just been done since 2 hours ago. Vingilot, yet still got failed of it's combat test at 1 hour ago, despite the craftsmanship personnel reported that it took only 30 mins to fix it's blemish.", receiving Calimáre report, Gwaihir knew that the no pain brought no gain, it's time to put his Numenorean super soldiers into the real test.

"The maze-terrain of Angband was truly the tombs for any attacker, in particular for those suck in individual personnel combat, in other words, as we're the defenders now, at least for the orcs, my units can take them like a woman alone even without any reinforcement, however, regardless of the other more-sophisticated personnel such as Easterlings, trolls, Balrogs and even Dragons.", Gwaihir putted all his cards into the best use.

"Commander Thorondor, this is Manwë, Eagle Strike Approved.", the best luck among all the bad fortune from the Palantir launched Thorondor to take his next acts without hesitation by departing for his Eagle Command. 

"Reporting for duty, skirmishes began to take place in area Narsil!", as his deputy Aiwendel reported, Gwaihir reacts was clear, "Gentlemen, prepare to take your targets like a woman!"


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 10, 2022)

Melkor said:


> "It took many many years, but finally Yavanna with the help of Nienna manage to resurect both trees. They put lot of their strenght to it. Trees needs still some care, but they shine as bright as before darkening," said Vanya. "How did you want to delay Melkor's attack? I heard that he build massive army. How do you want to defeat him?"


Just before she was about to answer, she felt a ripple - a shift - in space and time. Her eyes darkened for a fraction of a second, before she rose her head and her eyes glowed a bright silver, shattering the scene in front of her into pieces as she found herself back in Angband. She panted heavily, her hröa lying limp against the hard pillar, her eyes closing briefly in near-exhaustion, as she came to the melancholic realization of how much power she had used up from within her now-weary fëa to break Melkor's illusions.

_(NB: @Melkor, now would be a good time to let Mairon see Miriel; it would add suspense and interest when Mairon realises Miriel was able to break free from Melkor's illusions, but used up most of her power as a result. People are allowed to play as more than one character, so you can also role play as Mairon.  )_


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 11, 2022)

Under the precision-guided stinger swords, all the Evil creatures were nothing but the Free People's show of marksmanship's targets.

"Cease fire!Disengage!", before Gwaihir's sight, the corpses of thousands of orcs , hundreds of Easterlings and Trolls, dozens of Balrogs, along with several Dragons, told him that the disappearance of stinger's light wasn't fake and it's time to reserve ammunition for the next wave. It's so devastating that none knew for how many times the Free People had inflicted such destructive casualties in such tiny killing grounds, of course, their own table was another matter.

"All units, report your situation!"

"1st company, 56 killed, 23 wounded."

"2nd comany, 49 killed, 37 wounded."

"3rd company, 61 killed, 27 wounded."...

"Are you crazy?You are in the heartlands of Angband.", the operation for this time seemed to be much more classified than everyone's expectation.

"Yeah, then sent some crazy knights!", Calimare's respond to the high command meant they got much more targets to hunt before their last breathe.

More than a half of Gwaihir's personnel had arrived in the Hall of Mandos, and even maybe wait for him, "Gentlemen, this last grenade is for myself, and don't forget Melkor is mine, prepare to defend yourselves."


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 11, 2022)

As one of the Ainur and the former Maia of Námo, Miriel allowed her féa to also arrive in the Halls of Mandos, for she had sensed something unusual within the Halls of Awaiting; there her eyes widened.

_So many of them were there. So many of them were gone._

She glanced at Námo with surprise, but the Doomsman of the Valar simply closed his eyes and nodded to her in understanding. He then raised his hand, and there Miriel's féa returned to her fána in Angband once more, at her Vala's command.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 11, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Thorondor: "I am ready. I can't speak to Gwaihir as I already look like a griffin. It is you who should ask him to help us".


As the eagle and the elf-maiden soared towards the Black Gates, two guard-balrogs stepped into their way.

"Who are you, and what business do you bring?"


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 12, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> As the eagle and the elf-maiden soared towards the Black Gates, two guard-balrogs stepped into their way.
> 
> "Who are you, and what business do you bring?"


"You guard the fortress poorly, terrifying balrogs, if you haven't noticed the elf almost at the very walls. My eagle eyes..." Thorondor broke off in the middle of the phrase. The stinking air of Angband made it impossible to think properly. There were no trees nearby. "It's a metaphor," he continued. "My griffin's eyes can be useful for you. At your service!" he bowed. "I've captured this elf and will take her to the Dark Master myself. I don't want to bother you as you are busy guarding the gate".


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 12, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> "You guard the fortress poorly, terrifying balrogs, if you haven't noticed the elf almost at the very walls. My eagle eyes..." Thorondor broke off in the middle of the phrase. The stinking air of Angband made it impossible to think properly.
> There were no trees nearby. "It's a metaphor," he continued. "My griffin's eyes can be useful for you. At your service!" he bowed. "I've captured this elf and will take her to the Dark Master myself. I don't want to bother you as you are busy guarding the gate".


Amaniel's féa shuddered slightly as she realised Thorondor was simply _too _close to revealing his true identity.

_"In the sweet name of Eru, be careful of who you now are, and what you now plan to do, Greatest Eagle of Manwe." _she thought, as her féa connected with Thorondor's for only the slightest moment before its presence disappeared again.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 12, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> "You guard the fortress poorly, terrifying balrogs, if you haven't noticed the elf almost at the very walls. My eagle eyes..." Thorondor broke off in the middle of the phrase. The stinking air of Angband made it impossible to think properly. There were no trees nearby. "It's a metaphor," he continued. "My griffin's eyes can be useful for you. At your service!" he bowed. "I've captured this elf and will take her to the Dark Master myself. I don't want to bother you as you are busy guarding the gate".


The fiery demon's eyes blazed.
"Who is this elf? Is she someone of rank?" He stretched his clawed hand to lift up Calimáre's head, before replying in surprise. "'Tis Captain Calimáre of the Eldar, the strategist! Our master will be most pleased. Go, deliver her to the Chamber of Illusions, for he is there. I will send an escort with you, that she may not escape."
Soon, three werewolves joined Thorondor, and led him forth.


----------



## Melkor (May 15, 2022)

When Míriel woke up, illusion disappeared. Bright light of the two trees faded, beautiful forest disappeared, kind Vanya turned to Melkor and his Teler friend became Mairon.

"She broke my illusion" said Mairon. "But it cost her most of her powers. She will be weak for a long time."

"So, now it will be this way," said Melkor to Míriel: "You will tell me how do you plan to defeat me and who sent you with this ridiculous task. Or your life will be reduced to an unending sequence of agonizing torture."

Than Balrogs with Thorondor and Calimáre enter the chamber.

"Lord," said Balrog, "this griffin bring to you elven prisoner."

"What?!" said Melkor. "What griffin? You obviously bring me some spy! You useless lot! I would expect this stupidity from empty-headed orcs, but from a Maiar spirits?! Are you drunk or what?!"

Than Melkor broke Thorondor's disguise with just power of his will. After that he magically put several chains on Thorondor.

"Nice try, servant of Manwë," said Melkor to Thorondor. "But you forget that my servants cannot fly. At least yet. I do some experiments, but I am not quite finished with them yet. But maybe you can help me to understand secret of fly. And your elven friend surely look forward for some torture. Tell me, elven girl, who are you? And why should I keep you alive?"


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 16, 2022)

Calimáre raised her head proudly to look at Morgoth.

"I am Calimáre of the Eldar. You have heard of me, Bauglir, though your foul-smelling head may not remember. You have no reason to keep me alive, for I will tell you naught of anything you wish to know. I would rather die! Nay, it would be an honor for me to die protecting the secrets of my people. I spit in your face, Morgoth!"

And this she did, aiming very well for the Dark Lord's eye.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 16, 2022)

Miriel's eyes widened as she saw Thorondor got chained - if she still had the strength to utter an exclamation of surprise, she would have. But with what power her féa would will, her amaranthine eyes suddenly turned dark, shattering the chains around Thorondor in an instant; and her voice was that of Another, intermingled with utter Doom:

_"If you have no power to change yourself, then cursed ye shall be, and misfortune shall befall you. Of the Marring of Arda you have taken part in; the world has been broken beyond repair. Of what you wish to know, however, I may only tell you that I count among the Maiar, and I wish to redeem you. Yet with your condescending arrogance, the only being I see deserving torture is the Dark Lord of Angband, who now standeth before mine eyes. I am not alone, for the Valar shall aid us beyond all grief and sorrow, and it shall not be long before one of us is slain by the other's hand, or otherwise you are returned to the light by my will. Two paths are laid before you. Which you shall choose, I cannot force you, but I warn you well. The Ainur have spoken."_

Promptly her eyes returned to their normal silver-greyish colour before they gradually fluttered to a close. Her fána lay unmoving and completely still, unaware of the fates that lay ahead of them, as darkness took over her fully.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 16, 2022)

In the Chamber of illusions there was a fireplace. Thorondor threw some peat, that lay nearby, into the fire in order to blow a lot of smoke. "Low visibility will help us to escape", he thought with a faint hope. Then the eagle let Calimare climb on his back, carefully lifted Miriel with his paws and took off searching for the way out.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 18, 2022)

"Hurry, Thorondor. Though we have managed to escape from him for a short while, his servants are too many. We will soon be caught." Calimáre's voice wavered, as she tried to hold back tears. "Forgive me - I should not be so emotional. My eyes start tearing up, whenever a stressful situation comes my way. I am sorry."


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 24, 2022)

Miriel, though still not revived in _hróa_, was nevertheless able to sense through her _féa_ that they had landed somewhere - somewhere familiar. Her _féa _opened up a little more, and there she knew they had arrived in her realm of Eldéryn, for her will had allowed them to pass through her enchantments.

She knew Thorondor was beside her, Calimáre also, but wished not to mention anything for the moment lest she startle them via her Ainurin ability of communication and sensing through one's _féa_.

So in _hróa_ she simply rested on the forest floor, till fate would bade her to rouse.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 26, 2022)

Silently, Elbereth, Varda Elentari watched from above as she soared far beyond the burdens of the earth to the keen starlight that spread across great skies and seem ne'er to end. As she saw what was to come, and the company in such peril, she felt great pity, most for Miriel, as she was under her own choice, bound by her own love, and yet the young Maiar seemed know it not. As she watched, great shadows were cast upon the sky, and ash seemed to be hewn out upon the earth, and yet, at her command, the darkness dispersed, and starlight shone forth radiantly, for such was the power of the Valar.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

Miriel woke up, at some point later in time, and she was a little surprised to notice the stars twinkling forth gently amongst the vast horizons of the night sky. Gently steadying herself as she slowly stood, she looked up. She heard the voices of the stars, their language beckoning her to come forth, and so she did. For by the great powers of the Valar she fled her realm, and voyaged West, where she alighted on top of a tall mountain in the distance. Taniquetil it was not, but she sensed Varda's presence behind her all the same, walking towards her.

Miriel turned around, and spoke. "I welcome thee, my Lady Varda. A star shines on the hour of our meeting by your grace and will, and I have much to speak with you. Of such a narrow escape we have made from Angband - one could deem it was almost impossible - yet by the grace of the Valar, such a feat had come forth in success. I ask you of Melkor, for I allowed him to capture me so I could bide time, and begin on my path to redeeming him for the better, yet ill-fated was my choice, for many others were captured, and my powers have been greatly weakened.

In such a frail state I stand before you, yet it is not healing I ask from you - for that would be Este's role - and considering that she is not here, I deem that my time for healing has not come. Of what I seek from you is guidance and hope, for I have only realised, perhaps too lately, that Melkor's redemption is far more challenging that what I thought of previously. He has gone down such a path I would not wish to speak of, and darkness has consumed him so bitterly, ever since the beginnings of time. I seek from you, of what I shall do, to redeem him and rid his evil ways, but at the same time to not fall into darkness myself, for otherwise the Ainur would lose one of their own. Mairon has already done so, and I do not wish to make the same choice as him unintentionally."

She then laid herself down on the rocky plains, for much of her strength had been taken from her in constructing her thoughts. Her eyelids gradually fluttered to a close and her _fána _relaxed fully on the ground; nevertheless, she was still ready to hearken to whatever her Valie was about to mention to her.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 28, 2022)

What Miriel knew not was that the soft and peaceful voice of the stars, was indeed the voice of Elbereth herself, singing peace over the Maia who lay frail upon the lofty ground. Suddenly, she walked through the air as stars shine all round her, and in moves so graceful as it seemed a dance, she made her path gently down to Miriel. At length, she spoke: "Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, a star shines upon our meeting—" At this, her light grew ever more radiant and seemed to bring life into such a dark place, and then softly grew to be more approachable, and therefore also less radiant. She continued: " As indeed it should for such an hour. Ask not of healing, you are wise to beg hope, as indeed for my part, the hope and peace I share with you shall provide all the healing for your being, which may consume your whole being. Rush not our meeting! For indeed, I wish you now to rest in my radiance, for it shall do you well, as you are weary with much toil and sadness. " As she said this, she spread her radiant arm over Miriel, and stood over her, letting her to rest gently in peace, and upon her she sung a gentle song of the stars:

_In the time of the Elven Kings of old, in domes of radiant shining gold, there shone the stars in silver gleam and among them forth shone a single beam. For brighter than all did this star shine, and of beauty this part indeed was mine. 
Earendil! Earendil! Derthiel ae arath! 
Earendil! Earendil! Le linnathon haer thar! _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

Miriel listened to Eléntari as both her _hróa_ and _féa_ were laid to a peaceful rest amid the brightest of stars. Her voice was immeasurable in beauty and lilting; serene and tranquil. Never before had she heard her voice like this for so long, and in that moment, when she had finished singing, Miriel spoke once more through her thought alone, so that none other could hear save the two of them, before allowing sleep to take over her:

_"If I could, I would never return to Angband again, yet such a choice is mayhaps impossible. If I could, I would stay with you evermore till the end of my days upon Taniquetil, with Manwe also. If I could, I would ne'er leave your side, Eléntari..."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 28, 2022)

Elbereth sensed her troubles, each one of them, and lifted her arm shining in light over Miriel, and in that moment all of the cares of Miriel seemed to vanish into starfields vast and beautiful. Elbereth also spoke, and in this way. Without audible words, and with more of the thought and being to speak and less of the frail mind. She answered: 
_ "_I shall be with you, and even at the gates of the Angband I shall be. I shall ever preserve you with my love and grace and indeed, you shall be safe from harms and from perils. My song alone can heal your heart, and my counsel shall awaken it. I give to you this—" At this, she lifted her hand lightly down and within it was held a beautiful jewel, shining white with tones of blue and starlight. "_This is to be yours. For you shall indeed treasure it much. It shall be a light to you when the deepest perils of shadow consume your heart. Let this shine, for know, if you hold this, and call for my aid, I shall ever be at your call." _ Then, her voice slowly faded, and only her gentle light could be seen as she stood by Miriel, healing her heart.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

Miriel replied to her through thought again:

_"I have no words within myself to express how much gratitude I have to thee for granting me such a gift. But surely if you shall be at the gates of Angband, he will see you, and me. He hath fallen into much darkness that he no longer fears me, and I know that he would perhaps strike me down first in some way. And, what if he shall take away this very gift you have given to me? What if my will and power within me cannot redeem it? How shall I call for you then?"_

Miriel visibly shuddered and winced as she thought of how she could be separated from her Valie, chained in the deepest dungeons of Angband, and there she revealed her thoughts to Eléntari.

_*For she truly did not wish for them to be parted in such a terrible way.*_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 28, 2022)

Elbereth deeply sensed her fear and terror, she gazed upon her face with so much compassion and love that indeed Miriel felt that she should never be alone. Then, after she had calmed the heart of her Maia; Miriel, she spoke: 

_"Your heart is all that is needed to express your thanks, and I know it well. Remember always, that Light may disperse darkness, and yet when darkness enters radiant Light, the Light only consumes it, turning it to the color and bright radiance of the dawn. For Light shall always conquer, e'en it seem hopeless. Do not let him deceive you. He fears you much, as he fears all those who are of the Light. I shall guard you. If such a moment was ever nigh, I shall send you power not far from the like of my own, and you shall defeat him, and join me, mayhaps for an unending age. He shall not take this jewel, for if he should it would scorch his hand and envelop him within the radiant and lovely Light he fears so greatly. Ever shall I be with you, and even shall you exclaim my name, I shall answer to your need."_

Then, Elbereth knelt down over Miriel, and kissed her lightly upon her forehead, and Miriel was consumed by the overwhelming peace of Elentari.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

Miriel said naught for a moment, before she took Eléntari's hands into her own; she widened her eyes a little, for ne'er ere had she felt such tranquil power enter her, yet she did not break the contact. She gazed into Eléntari's eyes, of which radiated much light, and she smiled genuinely, before she wrapped her arms around her Valie as she melted into the caressing hug.

_Words simply could not describe the jubilation she felt at that moment as it overwhelmed all her previous fears and uncertainties of the past._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 28, 2022)

For a few moments, that fled too soon and indeed the both of them would have wished to prolong, this embrace lasted. They understood each other in a way, and even the stars and Moon shone forth upon them in this moment. Then, at length, that moment ended and their tight embrace was greatly loosened. Elbereth then spoke, once again in the innermost thought, so as to express what mere words could not contain: 

_ "Miriel, My Beautiful Daughter of the Stars, how I wish you could remain ever with me. For such joy do you bring me that should send all the Elvenkings of old into deep rejoicing. But 'alas, these precious moments shall ne'er last ever, and I fear your task may ere be nigh. You must go. Go with my peace and my love, go with my Light. A naere nîn Calad. My trust is now placed in you, the hope of the Forgotten Stars." _

She then embraced her once more, and touched the jewel which she had bestowed upon her. "_Nîn veleth aen Calad eath ulien tur. My love and my Light are yours." _Then gently, she departed from her, and yet her gaze watched ever from the sky as she ascended back to her chamber beyond the fallen Ea.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

Miriel gazed down at her jewel in profound thought and longing, touching it lightly as it twinkled, and there she felt Eléntari's powers within her.

Smiling to herself, she flew down back to her realm of Eldéryn, having been fully healed in _hróa_, heart, mind and _féa_. Her realm now glistened with a beautiful light that was most elegant in radiance, akin to the Light of Valinor, to ever remain in Middle-Earth. Silently she landed, and beckoned for Thorondor to come to her.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 28, 2022)

"What do you have to say, Miriel?" asked Thorondor. "And where did you get this piece of jewelry that twinkles brightly like marvelous stars? We don't have enough time to speak as long as ents do, though. We must be followed by Melkor's servants."


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

She smiled brightly as she gazed at the Great Eagle. "Eléntari gave it to me."

Suddenly, she placed her hand on Thorondor's back; now they were one as she heard most clearly beyond her realm, and the Eagle saw most clearly beyond her enchantments.

"Quick, we must depart. Mayhaps they have found us, or at least they are close..." her voice shuddered in fear, before her jewel twinkled again and calmed her promptly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 28, 2022)

Lovingly, Elbereth watched from her place in the Stars, and delighted upon seeing the joy and peace that lay upon Miriel. In a gentle tone, so soft as near none could hear, she sang:

_Nîn veleth aen Calad eath ulien tur,
Aeth Miriel nath allure,
Sina mae veleth i bain 
Aeth a sin Miriel Calad
Veleth nîn Miriel alaeth Elentari.

My love and my Light are yours,
Dearest Miriel my heart's delight,
My love for you goes e'er far,
My Light and e'er Mine.
I, Elentari grant you love._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 29, 2022)

Miriel stopped and stood for a while as she heard Eléntari's voice from deep within her jewel. Serenity, jubilation and love filled her as the voice sang - quiet, gentle and lilting - a voice that only she could hear, and a voice that only she could understand. Silently, she gazed up at the stars, and in thought gave her reply also:

_I, Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, place in you my Trust,
That is unending and shall always last evermore.
Beyond the stars I know well that you are there,
I shall e'er be with you 'til time meets its end,
For our Light and Love shall ne'er be sundered._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 29, 2022)

Elbereth silently watched from above, hearing her song and enjoying each moment of it. With deep content, she pondered what she might do to help them. To be with Miriel, in more than a radiant jewel. Indeed, she desired to go with her. But 'alas, her purpose in the Arda was now for most part over. And yet, it was her who could make the largest influence. 

Gently, she, the master of the Stars, beckoned the jewel to glimmer lightly in Miriel's hand. That last sign of hope, the calm before the ever drawing storm.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

Miriel watched as the jewel glimmered softly, and smiled warmly, sending a last thought to the Stars above and beyond:

_Hannon-le, Valie-nin Eléntari.

Thank you, my Valie Eléntari._

She then fastened the jewel upon a light chain of silver and gold wrought by her own hand, and hung it around her neck as a necklace of shimmering beauty.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 30, 2022)

Thorondor: "My wings are the only chance for us to get away from the chase but even they are not able to take us to the top of the sky without a special permission. Miriel, please, ask Varda kindly let us fly to one of her stars and settle there for a short while. I heard from the Eldar that the star Gienah is going to fall soon. We can have a rest on it. And when Gienah falls, we will return to Arda". 

 Haven't they invented spaceships yet?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

Miriel clasped her hands to her heart, and sent a heartfelt message to Eléntari:

_Perhaps we require your assistance once again, Eléntari, for ne'er are the Valar forgotten in the direst times. I have heard that Gienah shall fall soon, in due time. Thorondor cannot possibly take us only of his accord. So, by the Grace of the Valar, prithee, let us remain atop Gienah with thee, for only a little longer! When she falls, we shall return to Arda! I ask this of thee, Elbereth Gilthoniel, Varda Eléntari!_


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 30, 2022)

Calimáre: If Elbereth agrees, we will be much in her debt, but the journey to a star will be tiresome enough for Thorondor without a rider, and I - unlike Miriel - cannot fly. You go! Morgoth will not do much to me.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth heard her call for aid and hastened to answer, though she was delayed for Lord Manwë and her had been speaking late into the morning, and indeed, it prolonged her entrance. And yet, she was ever ready to answer her Maia. With such great love as had ne'er been expressed since the days of Old, she spoke back through the glistening jewel:

_Miriel, My beautiful Maia, I hear your call for aid and indeed I answer. You shall have safe passage upon Gienah. She shall bear you as long as your need for it, and I shall gently guide her. If any need to be brought, to be lifted higher, to reach her, I shall send messengers who shall lift them. The call for aid is my lilt to ever answer. You, Miriel, I ask, how long shall you dwell on Gienah? For indeed, I have much desired to share things with you, things beyond Arda. That Arda cannot contain. Perhaps, you may visit me, or I shall come to personally bring you? If you should allow?_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Miriel answered back in silent thought:

_Whatever you wish to do, I shall answer to it. 'Tis your choice, but I would not mind going there myself, though I would take Thorondor with me also. Would you desire him to hearken also to what you shall share with me, or is it for my eyes and my ears only? I would dwell with you for as long as you need; Thorondor may leave before me if he much desires to, or needs to._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 31, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Calimáre: If Elbereth agrees, we will be much in her debt, but the journey to a star will be tiresome enough for Thorondor without a rider, and I - unlike Miriel - cannot fly. You go! Morgoth will not do much to me.


Thorondor: "You underestimate my abilities, Calimare. Miriel's flying sword is still in Angband but I'm strong enough to carry you both. I thank lord Manwe for giving me the power to do it. Don't you understand that our destinies are connected? We can be mighty only together. It's easy to break one twig, but try to break a hole broom and you won't succeed."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Once again, Elbereth answered as ever she did:

_'Alas, this shall be my choice. Some things I shall share and communicate to the both of you, for some things are lesser and I might share with any whom even slightest do I trust. Yet others, I shall keep hidden from Thorondor and only share with you. For you have the eyes and the ears to understand them, and it shall seem to you that what I seemingly speak is not what you hear. For such is the bond of a Maia and her Valie. That by each word that comes forth from my lips you may grasp a meaning entirely different from that of one who knows me not. You shall remain with me for five nights. On the fifth, by your own will you may take leave, and yet, as for my part, you may stay until the eighth day. For on the eighth day, Manwe and Myself shall meet with many great beings. not unalike from ourselves. At that time, none shall remain, save Manwe, Myself, and Ilmare. For such is the ways of the Valar, and our ways shall not be ignored._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Miriel spoke once more:

_Very well. Till the eighth day I shall remain then, unless another beckons to my call._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth also spoke, as ne'er did she leave her Maia to ever wait upon a silent Valie:

_So it shall be, Miriel. Nauva i nauva. And yet I see very much that you might be beckoned, for things lie beyond that you know not of, in your future, great darkness may dwell, yet I shall walk ever with you, and what foe stands against you ever shall you defeat._

Elbereth said this for she knew more than Miriel. Being of the stars, and beyond all of Arda, she could see what was to come, even to the most miniscule detail. And yet, she also could see that which was ever gleaming. A light of hope in the darkest of night. And she knew well that goodness should ever prevail.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Miriel questioned her again:

_Yet my wish is not to defeat Melkor, but to rather redeem him so he may follow the Light also, just as in the Beginning of days. Mayhaps such a fate may be possible for him? Alas, do not inform me that he cannot change! For e'en if I strike him down, ne'er shall I stray from my will to bring him back to the Light!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth hastened to answer from her glorious chamber in the Heavens, at length, she spoke:

_So great is your love, and your will for good that e'en you perceive evil you wish only to spread light. Indeed, you have the thoughts of my heart, for ne'er have I accepted those who have fallen to darkness and ever even now do I harbor great hope for them. 'Alas, your answer shall come different entwined to those you ask. For Lord Manwe has long told me that Evil shall be defeated, not redeemed, as that of Old seems to utter. And yet, I ever have hope for even those in darkness. As the Light may dispel the darkness, yet if the darkness draws near to the Light, the Light shall consume it and the darkness shall flee and become enlightened by that Light. And yet, for some mayhaps, the choice has been made and is no longer in the bidding. I speak of course of what I know, yet only the Mighty Illuvatar I deem has such answer and yet for each time I question him, a different response was given. I am gladdened in heart to know that my hope also burns in you, and that if there be hope as we perceive, I shall not be alone to redeem them._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Suddenly something was changed within her; something was different. Miriel's eyes darkened, and her voice this time was cold and distant:

_My will shall not be futile in any way! I wish to redeem him, for he deserves it! Ne'er hath a choice been made that shall not be in the bidding for change! Though such a path may be difficult than most, what can stop me? Who can stop me? I shall go at my will, at all lengths, to bring him back! For ever may sealed fates be changed, and e'en the words of Manwe may not be eternal, for time flees evermore, goes on of its own will, and fate henceforth hath followed it from days beyond the past!_


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 31, 2022)

"Calm down, Miriel" said Thorondor. "Your aim to redeem Melkor is noble but it's better not to be too self-confident in advance. Manwe doesn't want to rash to conclusions. Nevertheless, Manwe wouldn't send me to Arda if he didn't hope to return Morgoth to the light".


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Miriel turned to Thorondor, and her voice was raised in her despair and ire:

_Indeed! That is my point! For he shall be redeemed, not defeated and simply left at that!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth answered in great love and in her one could sense a deep hope. She saw that which was beyond, and for a moment, she gave a glimpse also to Miriel through her words that lilted and fell beautifully upon the ears of her Maia:

_I am gladdened by your words, for such were mine in days that seem now so distant that not e'en I could reach them. For hope ever dwells in those who harbor it, and ne'er shall hopeless causes be hopeless if only hope be ever held. For I think also of your choice, My Maiar. I see also that which you do._

At this, the jewel sparkled and glowed, then, the great mist within it parted and gave sight to a vision which Elbereth Herself had prepared. Although this vision lasted only brief and was only seen by Miriel, this was that which was perceived: A great darkness covered all land, and within it Melkor in his hideous strength and Evil. Then, beyond that, a small light glimmered, but the darkness seemed to not fade, although it did not harm the light. Then, the jewel sparkled once more, and then parted back to darkness. All was dark and Evil. All was dim, and from within the darkness large fires, flames of red that consumed all they touched. Then, another small light twinkled, and drew near to the darkness, yet the darkness fell upon it and it was left grim and without light. When all faded to darkness, Elbereth spoke once more through the jewel:

_Do you indeed understand the meaning of this? Do you know what I wish you to see? _

Then the stone, still darkened, burst forth with a radiant Light, and that Light appeared to set the smaller light which had been dark in shadow, to radiance also, and the stone was made bright and radiant, even more glorious than when first it was received. Then, at length, once more Elbereth spoke:

_Hope ever dwells. I shall tell to you the meaning of this if indeed you cannot guess it from your own knowledge. Light dispels all darkness, and yet a flicker may be consumed by ash._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Miriel spoke again, after the visions had ended, and she gasped, realising something, something at the very least:

_And yet that flicker shall be me. Námo prophesised it, that I would fall! Would I not? Would I not...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth spoke once more, and in her voice, deep sadness was felt:

_Would that such fate may be ours. The light that approaches in fall of evening tide, the light that first draws near and is not consumed, is that of Ilmare, and that of Myself, entwined to how you wish to see. The second light, that which darkness falls upon, that is indeed you from all that I have seen. For this vision was mine. I first gazed upon it a night before. I feel this fate is not sealed, Miriel. I feel that such Light which consumes all darkness may indeed be my aid to you, and yet, there seems no doubt. Darkness shall fall upon you, Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, and whether you shall be to escape it lies still e'er in the bidding of fate. _

At this, a tear streamed down her cheek and fell upon the floor of the chamber of starlight in which she dwelled, ever radiant, and almost to herself she said:

_"Nauva i nauva, what should be shall be. But would that such fate may not ever be for so greatly do I dread and fear it. How indeed must I prevent it?"_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Now Miriel was moved to tears as she answered:

_Shall Eru not grant us Hope and Light beyond what we can see and comprehend? Surely, we may not be able to change the courses of fate, and what lies ahead of us must be done, but shall the greater good not prevail, Varda? Believe in Eru, Eléntari! I know that He shall aid us evermore!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth answered once more, yet her heart of Hope seemed crushed by uncertainty and sorrow. At length she spoke:

_Indeed He shall. For even in darkest times of terrible perils, light shall shine. The Light shines and the darkness will not prevail over it, yet so greatly does this vision trouble me, so terribly does it pierce me. For love at length is ne'er known till fate does test it and then all is shown. Hope remains. Hope without any surety. Without security or perfect knowledge, hope shines. Darkness shall never overcome you, Miriel. My Light shall shine for you as first it did, and I shall make you to shine brighter even still than Earendil. For you are mine, and one of Mine, shall never be lost._

Then, she fell silent, for although her words were great with hope and Light, her heart was darkened by uncertainty, and the words she spoke, she could not fully venture to trust.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

Miriel also fell silent, for she also knew not of what she could tell before her, and the likeness of Maia and Valie was only too similar. Heaving a deep sigh of burden, toil, sorrow and despair, she finally managed to add:

_Do not presume that one of the Eight Silmarils crafted for each one of the Aratar would fall and fade away so shortly or easily._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

Elbereth also spoke, though she was saddened, and her sorrow so deep that she was almost moved to despair. However, as was ever her custom, she spoke with hope:

_Indeed. Never shall one be lost. Never shall I let it be. For if I, indeed can master the stars in their courses, awaken what lies deep within, and see that which is hidden, these being only small glimpses of my power, I can also, and will preserve you. E'en you be lost for some short length, it shall not be forever so. I shall not allow such crushing fates beheld. For if there lay hope for Melkor, there also must lie hope for you, and for Arda. E'en hope begin to fade, I shall rekindle it. You shall not be lost, for such is the bond of Valie and Maia that I am now bound also to you. My Light cannot be overcome, and so if My Light can I give you, even if briefly you are dimmed, you shall never be lost to darkness and shadow._

As she said this, she began to sing softly to Miriel. To restore and rekindle hope, and banish all despair and gloom. Though, this sorrow weighed also upon her, and her song was shortened.

_Above ev'ry shadow does ride the Sun,
darkness shall pass and the night be done.

Through every despair, hope shall light, 
and quell each fear with radiance bright.

For stars may fall, and darkness come, 
yet ne'er shall the world be numb.

For though lay silent, and asleep,
Her light shall wake in darkness deep.

In storms of tide, when time runs thin,
A hope rekindled from within.

For ne'er shall our world be lost,
and warmth consumed by chill and frost-_

At this, she fell silent once more, and spoke not, but in her mind, troubling fear and sorrow, countered by profound peace and hope.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

At the sensing of her Valie's mingled emotions, she said naught, but her eyes glimmered forth with the Light of the Two Trees, shining with a brilliant hue of silver and golden. Her hair shone with silver and golden hues intertwined again, that of which had been dimmed and tainted black for so long in distant past. Her _féa_ and _hróa_ shone alike in shimmering glory from the Silmaril within her, and she knew that Varda could sense it well.

_Her Light had Awoken._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

At this, Elbereth rejoiced. For her song had indeed brought about a light in Miriel that was not unalike her Own. Miriel now shone bright with beauty as Varda had done while within the borders of Arda. She spoke softly:

_Your Light is kindled anew, and I give to you this: _

Suddenly, the jewel in Miriel's hands glowed and glistened, and shone forth which such light that naught could any gaze upon it. Then, the light lessened, and the jewel now hung upon a beautiful chain. It was made of mithril, gold, and silver entwined to create a strong ribbon. It was soft to the touch, and shone with the Light of the Two Trees. In it, small specks of what looked to be stardust, fallen from the lovely hair of Elbereth Elentari Herself. 

_Now, you shall never fear to lose me, for as often as you should wear this jewel, my words will ever follow you, and you may call upon me if ever you need aid or hope. For the sleeping bud has burst to bloom, the flicker has now been set aflame, and ne'er shall anything, even the smallest, remain as was._

In gladness and love, she ceased speech, and her mingled emotions burst into tears of joy. What she had so long anticipated and closer to it's coming feared shall be naught, was nigh. Miriel had been awoken, and the darkness that covered her, sprang forth to great light.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 31, 2022)

In her great jubilation she unbeknowingly left Thorondor and Calimare behind, flying straight up to the stars. Without a word, she embraced herself into Varda's arms, and naught was said, but she shed tears of joy also; her Valie's love and peace overwhelmed her, as she sunk deeper into the mingled embrace.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (May 31, 2022)

And ever did Elbereth embrace her. For so great love they held for one another that such embrace lasted long, for naught could pull them from each other, and it seemed now clear that Miriel had such resemblance to her Valie; Vala Varda. It seemed indeed that Miriel was her daughter. Borne from the same Light and beauty, and yet, this was seemingly not so, for how could it be, and still, one would be left to ponder and marvel if any had beheld such a sight, which of course none did, for none were there, save Elentari and her Maia, Miriel.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

Miriel loosened a little from the embrace, but she did not fully break it as the Stars twinkled gently about them. Raising her head to gaze at her Valie's radiant beauty, she inquired in thought:

_Perhaps you may wish to share some of these things now? Or shall we wait a little longer for them to come also?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

Her Valie, Elbereth Elentari hastened to answer as ever she did, but also did not break the embrace. For nothing any longer held them back, yet both of them feared that some fate may come that they be separated. She spoke in mind and soul and heart, a word of thought as a star's reflection upon a still pool of water.

_Indeed I shall. Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, I believe truly that you shall share one day in my fate, and yet much is hidden. I feel indeed in myself that you shall either be lost to shadow, or be consumed by radiant light, and shine e'er by my side. None shall know before the end of course, the end of your journey. Much is still hidden from me, and yet I know more than indeed I venture to speak of. I have long watched you, Miriel. Your strength is near to be nigh completion. I have nurtured you, giving you aid in hope and in trust, in spirit, so that you might be strong enough to complete your task. You are ready. You who are a Living Silmaril.

You must restore the Light of the Two Trees of Valinor. Long have these been lost, and long will it take to renew them, yet you must. I know small secrets. Things hidden from all, that indeed I feared to speak of with you. I fear no more. A seed lay silent upon their land. The Trees are not forever lost, for one seed from that of the Tree of Light, remains. The other seed, I have long expected to know where may dwell. It is a Silmaril. I know not whether this Silmaril is that which is enclosed within you, or if indeed it is something far else, but it may to be. The first seed, I rescued, fearing that Melkor may once more arise and try to take it by force. He fears to enter my chamber, and so it is safe._

At this, she let the embrace slip, and took Miriel's hand. She led the young Maia into a chamber room, twinkling with radiance, and lifted a small silver box from what seemed to be air. She cautiously opened it, and revealed to Miriel the one seed, which lay silently asleep, awaiting the chance to blossom, and to heal the Light of Arda. Then she placed it back just as was, and embraced Miriel, taking her into her arms once more. At length, she spoke in thought:

_Such is your task, and ever shall I aid you. You must find the other seed, be it in a Silmaril as I have suspected, or in other forms. For I know this well, one seed shall not blossom without the other. Two Trees are needed, or the Trees shall die, and then all hope of restoring such light as was ever so made, shall be lost._

She held Miriel ever closer and whispered audibly into her ear:

_Estelio nin, mornie utulie, nin Calad aer Miriel athen. _

Then, she fell silent.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

At Varda's last words, tears streamed down her cheeks that she could not hold back any longer, and she buried her face e'er deeper into her Valie's embrace. For she had received something - a vision of sorts - that she could not quite tell what it was, yet she knew well it was an omen of doom to her.

_Despite the Light that had been newly awakened in her, she felt the presence of Darkness growing again. For her Light was still new to this world, and she feared greatly that it could be subdued once she went to Angband again._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

Swiftly, sensing her unrest and fear, and the darkness which now threatened her fea, Elbereth placed her hand upon Miriel's forehead, and kissed her gently upon the cheek. Then, she embraced her once more, and sung softly over her, much as she had done to awaken the light in Miriel, and as now she would do to preserve it.

_Fear not the shadow, or the night,
For now there shines a radiant light.

A light that shall not be overcome,
ere shadows fall and world be done.

For in this light there dwells a hope,
awoken in the time of doom.

To light the world and heal the Sun,
and under tree and forest run.

Untouched or shadowed by the night,
shining ever forth with radiance bright.

Light that shines and knows no end,
that shines e'en in road's bend.

For if shadow falls upon the earth, 
this light does shine as fiery hearth.

To heal each wound and save each life,
that once was taken by the strife.

And upon quest shall ever aid,
and in great darkness ne'er fade.

For such is light that dwells within,
in deepest night does not wear thin.

But shines ever more for all to see,
the Light of my own Majesty.

For starlight I have given you,
and starlight sure shall see you through.

In darkness deep and shadows wide,
the light from whom all shadows hide._

At this, she stopped her song, and embraced Miriel once more saying:

_Nin Calad aen haer tur, Miriel._

Then, she once again ceased her words, and held Miriel ever closer.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

Tentatively, she spoke in thought, though her voice was laced with sorrow at what was to come:

_The Valar have, as always, hailed me by many names. Élenlindalë Siquilessë they mostly call me, for Élenlindalë be the Music of the Stars, yet Siquilessë refers to the Lament of the Weeping Willow - the signature tree of the same name that is concealed deep within my realm of Eldéryn only. Perhaps the Silmaril you spoke of earlier is within there, since it glows with a radiance strikingly akin to the Two Trees. and none other stands in the likeness of Siquilessë within the entirety of Arda. However, I feel it would not last long, for some reason I cannot foresee._

Much toil was sown into her féa after these words, and in her lamentable exhaustion she rested her hróa limply upon Eléntari's, as her Valie continued to hold her close.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

In thought once more, she spoke. Yet, this was spoken differently, as a certain sorrow and fear could be heard in her voice. 

_Miriel, mayhaps it is so. Yet, do not let your heart be troubled, rest here with me. Sleep calmly in the arms of your Valie. I, who chose you. Be at rest, be calm. Ne'er shall you need fear till time is fit, and then, your fear shall only awaken your need for Me, and I shall aid you, bringing your deepest fear to the greatest courage. _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

Silently, she closed her eyes, yet she could not be at peace, for something deep within her _féa_ was troubled, and the Light of the Silmaril had been dimmed - she could tell.

She opened her eyes again, and opened her _féa _to her Valie also, to communicate of what words could not. Much of the darkness that Melkor had engraved within Miriel when she had been chained in Angband alone, surrounded by clouds of ill fate, could be felt and seen. The little Maia shuddered repeatedly, not wanting to experience such moments again, for they only seemed too real.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

Elbereth laid her hand gently upon the eyes of her young Maia. She spoke in thought:

_Your quest is this, and yet you shall not go alone, for ne'er shall I expect such of you._

She kept her hand upon her, and sensed all that Miriel revealed.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

Miriel's face was mingled with concern and terror, as she looked into Eléntari's eyes for e'en the slightest sliver of hope, yet could not find any, for her _féa _had now been utterly consumed by her apprehension:

_B-but...I went to him...I went to him alone on that day...and I had no choice but to let him chain me! I still remember it...he said the only other option would be to have Glaurung...burn me alive! I didn't want it to end there...I didn't...no, I couldn't go to the Halls of Mandos...I had to redeem him, and yet...yet due to my decision, so many others...Thorondor...Calimare...they were intertwined into such an ill fate by my rash decision...Oh, I truly do not wish for it to happen again! Oh, please don't leave me, Eléntari...please don't leave me...I need you...I need you...I really do..._

Miriel's _hroa _shuddered ever more than before, and she gripped Eléntari's arms ever tighter than before, not wanting her only source of Light to disappear when she seemed to have none other.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

Gently, sensing the sad emotions of her Maia, Elbereth ran her fingers through the soft strands of Miriel's hair, and as she did this, they glowed with the light of the Two Trees of Valinor. Then, she spoke, so as to comfort her.

_Miriel, 'tis not your own to blame that they are entwined. They are not e'en very deep in this, and indeed, they are not so as yourself in fate. For their fates lay still e'er in the bidding, and yet yours seems almost to be sealed. Never shall I leave you, never. For even ere my hand be not by you, my heart shall hold fast, and hasten to at the first call of your need. I shall sing once more to you, and this shall deeply awaken your power. Then, you shall walk with me, and I shall go to the beautiful star gardens, and lead them upon their course, then you shall see that purpose lay, and purpose is present. For it is more than mere chance that e'er leads us together, for indeed our fates are interconnected, entwined as small strands of Lithuil that stand ever as one._

She began to sing once more, and any would not have been disturbed by this, for so beautiful was her voice, and radiantly sweet her song that all may ever listen, and never should be bothered, save those that were Evil, and could not stand the sight or name of Elbereth Vala Varda, those to whom her song pierced and burned.

_E'er along this path you tread,
by my bright Light are gently led.

I keep you ever close to me, 
within my mantle of Majesty.

Yet, still indeed this time shan't last,
and in due time shall sure be past.

And yet e'en when you leave from here, 
my Light and love be ever near.

My hope shall be your garment clad, 
and in it you walk ever laide

For ne'er in the darkest night, 
will I withhold my gentle light.

My light shall heal your deepest fear,
and e'en as you shed a tear,

My love shall ever be your guide,
and I walk ever at your side.

For such is bond of Valie and Maia,
in this lost world, the world of Ea.

For deep indeed my love for you,
and ere dark times is ever true.

For in my arms you gently lie,
until your time of quest be nigh._

And yet I tell you now, fear not,
for you have found the Light you sought.

The Light you ventured far to find, 
is hidden deep within your mind.

And yet you know it's presence naught,
it shall shine forth ere battle fought.

For peace I give you evermore,
the peace that indeed I chose you for.

For under shadow, glen, and vale,
my Light shall shine and ne'er shall fail.

In you, I place my hope this day,
ere shadows fall and Earth give way.

For under veil of shadow deep, 
the silent seed lay fast asleep.

Awaken now, and show your light,
which first I saw in vale of night.

Awaken now, and show your light
Star of Dawn and Moon of Night!


In this moment, she held Miriel ever close, and watched as her hair became bright and radiant as indeed it had before, and as she had said, she led her gently into the Garden of the Stars, holding her softly by the hand, and leading her ever into the Chamber of Light.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

Miriel was at a loss of words at how beautiful the Garden was, though one sentence she could not resist to speak:

_It shines e'en more radiantly than the Gardens of Lórien; for eight days I would gladly wish to stay here, O Varda Eléntari!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

Elbereth spoke softly once more:

_Indeed it is so. More radiant and beautiful than most shall ever lay eyes upon._

At this, she lifted her hand, and stars began to glow all around them, and in this radiant place, all was at peace, all was calm.

_For I am master of these gardens, and they blossom at my command, Eight days shall be too few indeed for you and I, to say all that must indeed be said. You shall remain here a ninth, at my will, and yet if you wish to leave sooner, your desire shall be fulfilled._

Then, she gazed out upon the field of stars, and walked gently through them, leading Miriel e'er by the hand, for that moment, naught was said, and yet much did they speak of, beyond the borders of speech and mind.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 1, 2022)

Miriel simply smiled, and communicated through thought:

_Oh, why would I e'er wish to leave sooner! Nine days then! Let it be!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

_Nauva i nauva. What should be, shall e'er be._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

_Indeed. What shall be, will be._

Miriel reached out her hand to touch one of the Stars, and she was surprised that it twinkled brighter than the rest when she did so. She lifted her hand away, and it subsequently returned to its normal luminosity. She spoke again through thought, excited by this new prospective:

_My Valie Eléntari, what does this mean? I thought they were evermore at your command, yet they light up brighter than e'er at my touch also?_ _Is there some latent ability hidden deep within me that I have not known of before?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth answered her also in mind:

_Such is the bond of Valie and Maia, that I might share my power with you, and you may become one with my Light. And yet, I cannot give power you do not have the means to wield, or the fates to receive. You are strong, Miriel. You have much to learn, and yet you know much now. You have much power still to awaken, and when at last you shine in fullness, you shall be great. For my own part, you might stand by my side, as Ilmare, or even greater. The Stars know well good from Evil indeed however, and they must sense in you what always I have, not out of grasp for I indeed spread out these stars. I made them, and e'er they answer my call._

Then, she stretched out her hand, and Stars came towards her. They shined ever radiant and white, brighter than ever they had before. At this, she slipped gently out of the embrace with Miriel, whispering to her:

_Such is my will and power, and such might mayhaps also be yours. I ne'er should ask you to accomplish a journey too perilous that it is indeed out of reach. There is a way, for Stars of Hope shall shine._

As she said this, she reached out her hand, and lifted it towards the Highest Heavens and reaches of the Garden, and from her hand, a Light sprang forth. She breathed upon it, and cast it gently towards the sky.
A New Star was borne.

As she did this, Miriel's hair glowed ever bright, and at last, Elbereth embraced her once more, holding nothing back as stars twinkled and glowed around them. At length, Varda spoke:

_Avaro naeth, Miriel. Nin Calad aer aeth turie._

Then, she fell deeper into the embrace, and for a moment, she spoke not.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Miriel willingly fell deeper also, and spoke naught, though much was conveyed through thought and feeling. Then, she leaned against Eléntari a little while more, and wondered of when such times could e'er end, for they seemed too long and beautiful for such an end to come to them.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth, sensing her thoughts and reading the deepest desires of her heart, answered in thought:

_Alas, all things must end. E'en time, and this Ea shall fade and be no more. Yet what shall ever remain is hope. Hope shall never fade, e'en the sky be dim, untainted by the radiant light of the Stars. Still, there shall be hope. For I indeed know many things, and of what I know, I fear this world shall not ever be so bright and so radiant. Ever a calm shines forth before the edge of perilous storm. Though I trust that this world shall be restored, that the Light of Arda shall be healed, and all be as ever should be, it seems that things may worsen before indeed they improve. Darkness may pierce all sky, and shadow lay on every corner of the Heavens, until the Light shall shine forth, and yet we must ever trust to the hope that healing shall one day be nigh, and I see you as a great light in it. You have a purpose in this world, Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel. 

Lye calad ninya._

At this, she loosened the embrace, and reached out her hand, stars shone round both Miriel and Herself. The likeness of Maia and Valie was ever present, as they walked through the Garden of Stars.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Miriel smiled at the spectacular array of Stars, and occasionally she reached out to them, and as before they twinkled ever brighter as they made contact with her.

_Shall we rest for a little while? What of the things you were going to say earlier? Mayhaps now is still not yet the time?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth laid her hand gently upon Miriel and spoke:

_Indeed we shall rest, for of no doubt you are weary with much perilous journeys. Mayhaps, you may also desire to see those of your company? Each of them have been led gently to the house of Lord Manwe. We may go there now, if you wish, or remain in my Chamber of Radiance, for not yet has the time come for such words. Sorrow and toil lays still upon you, and I shall not raise thoughts that are now deeply at rest. Remain with me. _

At this, she gently took Miriel's hand, in her own, and walked with her. As they walked across the Garden, the stars ever followed them, and shone forth ever more beautiful as they touched them.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

_Perhaps I would indeed wish to visit the house of Lord Manwe, for long I have not seen Him, and I do indeed wish to. Lead me there, if you may._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth took her hand ever more tightly, and led her. As she did this, she spoke:

_Indeed, and long I trust he has desired your coming, for we both knew well of it. Your company is now with him, Calimare, Thorondor. For ne'er shall I call you to the Stars and leave your companions on Earth to wander. And yet, it is not for them to enter My Chamber, for such is the beauty that ne'er do any look upon it, and great grace has been given you to perceive it. 
Hear my words now, for the way to Manwe may indeed frighten you, I say, fear not. Estelio nin._

As she said this, she led Miriel gently across the Garden of Stars, and then on seemingly open air, she walked with her, ever holding her hand as she did glide across the sky, to the House of Manwe.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Miriel only laughed as her voice echoed through the open air. 

_Why, too accustomed to this I have been! It reminds me of olden days indeed, where I used to fly like this! Such beautiful memories they were!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth smiled, for she had not heard the young Maia laugh so heartily, or even laugh much in full, and it delighted her greatly to see it. At length, she spoke:

_Indeed, the days when no troubles lay upon you, and you could walk freely, soaring as you wish. Such is the immense freedom of My Chambers, that you might live with no cares of the world upon you, and glide gently against a weighing force, for so light indeed do you walk that your burdens swiftly change to Stars, and upon the sky they are cast. _

Then, she gently led Miriel further and further, and with no more fear or terror, both Maia and Valie went gliding along hither and thither, skipping with immense delight and gladness as had never been felt.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

_How much longer? Yet I want this moment to last forever!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth smiled and glanced over towards Miriel who was still holding her hand, she spoke softly in answer:

_Not far-_

And as she said this, they came to the doors of the House of Manwe, and Elbereth led her Maia gently into the chamber.

_Such is the place of the Wind, valiant and complex, more mysterious mayhaps than any other element or Earth. _

At this, she walked slowly towards a great stair covered by a large dome, she slipped her hand from Miriel's and swiftly walked upwards in single-file, with Miriel directly behind her. They walked upwards until at last they came to another door. Elbereth smiled and spoke:

_Hail, Lord Manwe! For indeed it is I! Elentari, in company with My Maiar, Miriel. We seek to enter your chamber!_

As she said this, the door was gently opened, and she walked inside.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Miriel gazed in awe at the scene before her. She was at a loss for words - again.

_This place...I remember it! I remember it! I dwelt here in my days of distant past! Oh, how great it is to meet you again, Lord Manwe!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth smiled and walked ever closer to Lord Manwe, for deeply connected were they, and fates entwined ever. At length, she spoke in mind:

_Manwe, I have come to you. At last, I have returned, and yet often indeed I have stayed with you. I have brought with me Miriel, and now I feel her heart awoken, her spirit restored. _

Then she spoke softer, and more deeply:

_In erde amba estelie sin._

And she gazed towards Manwe, and then towards Miriel, and her heart was deeply delighted.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Manwe looked towards her, and spoke to her also in mind:

_Can it be? For so long indeed have I awaited such day, and now you tell me that time may be nigh? Ever indeed I trust it is right, that upon our greeting the winds may blow forth stronger than ever they have seemed to in the days of distant past. _

At this, he looked over at Miriel and spoke to her:

_Sin melehtya inqua te? _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

_Nai sa cé láta. Ecë lye tende ninya Calad?_

(Perhaps it may be awoken. Can you not sense my Light?)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Manwe looked ever more intently upon her, and it seemed that he was in very deep thought. At great length, he spoke:

_I sense power, yes, power of another kind. Power that reaches over you, and yet you prevail against it. A strong wind that is somehow put off by a light breeze, for stronger indeed is the origin of the breeze, and yet the wind holds force far greater...._

Suddenly, he looked very puzzled and as he said this, great confusion, and unrest seemed to consume him. Again, he spoke to Elbereth:

_Carlye appa si melehtya san?
(Do you feel this power also?)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth looked towards him with great unrest, and it was made clear that suddenly she was very troubled. She walked closer still towards him and stopped as she stood by him. Then, she spoke to him:

_Indeed I have felt it, first I sensed it in the jewel I gave to her, for so greatly she desired my love, and yet an inner darkness prevented it from taking root. I consider, mayhaps, that it is due to the Silmaril within her, or her strong draws to defeat the night, and yet bask in it. I fear-_

At this word, she fell silent, and looked at Manwe. For it seemed they spoke through thought and yet none could understand save only them. Then, she spoke softly:

_Boelme queto sina asrya.
(We must not speak of this with her)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Manwe looked intently at her, and then looked away turning his glance to Miriel. He spoke once more:

_Ever you have knowledge of the greatest course. May she be led to a room close to that of her company. She may remain there until their time of leave has come. For we have much to speak of, much that cannot be spoken in any other light._

He looked towards Elbereth and cast his arm gently around her, he spoke in mind:

_Lai al naiqu.
(Much not to be spoken.)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Then Elbereth walked towards Miriel, and took her hand. At short length, she spoke to her:

_Miriel, you may go now and rest in the Chamber of Wilya. For indeed, you are weary with toil and perils from your many journeys. The others of your company are also close to this room, and you may rise and meet them once you have taken some rest, for ne'er can the heart and mind be more at peace than within the Chambers of Manwe and Myself. I must speak with Lord Manwe, but I trust you know the way to this room, do you not? If you know not, I may either lead you, or send another in my stead. Go then, and be ever at peace!_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Miriel knew well, for she was able to sense it with her _féa_, and she bade her thanks to both Eléntari and Manwe ere she went there, and rested for a while. All was quiet there, yet she could hear the twinkling of the Stars and the breezes of the Wind that would refresh her in due time.

For now though, she simply laid down and slept, for much she had ahead of her, and such rest was required as of now.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

As they had remained in the chamber, Manwe and Elbereth now sat gazing upon each other, as was often their custom when speaking of things that were ne'er spoken in light of any save themselves. After this meeting of great length, they spoke to one another in audible tones, for indeed, they wished not to alienate themselves from common speech, or to only express thoughts untouched by shadow. Elbereth began:

_Manwe, you speak of this, and yet I feel it, I wish it not to be. For how indeed can such a gentle and lovely Maia be lost to such detestable darkness? I would not have it so! Her fates must not be sealed, they must not be unchangeable! Darkness passes over her, yet Light shall consume her! It must be so, for indeed she has great power. A connection to the Trees of Valinor, and she greatly resembles myself. You surely do not say that her light shall be lost, do you?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Manwe answered back swiftly, as was ever his way:

_I desire it not also, Elentari. And yet I see that it may come to pass. For my part I believe she shall not be lost, but mayhaps stray beyond sight before returning to the Light. For indeed you must have recollection of the prophecy, I trust. Few times are such things false. For indeed it seems ever that when a prophecy of old is perceived only as a riddle or legend, it comes to pass. And yet, the wind blows ever hither and thither and so few know where it's origin lies and where it flies forth to. I trust in your hope, Elentari. Star of Hope Beyond Any Other. Ever must we remain in this chamber, and speak of that which none have ears to hear or eyes to see. It may be time nigh for a gathering. That of all the Valar, for the Maiar have laid silent too long, and too distant have they strayed from us.

The healing of Arda shall not be fulfilled through the meaningless speech of Elves, but through the meaningful sacrifice of one's self to bring forth something that is greater than such._

At these words, he turned towards Elentari, and the two expressed deep thoughts and hidden secrets that words could not venture to contain, and all was at peace for a time, for such was the nature of Their Great Chamber.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 5, 2022)

Miriel awoke not long later; rousing gracefully, she stood up silently, and gazed outside. The winds of Manwe blew ever so swiftly, and the stars of Eléntari shimmered, though of a dimmer Light than before. Extending her left arm out into the open air, Miriel's _hróa _seemed to glow softly, and her _féa _shuddered slightly as she sensed much of what she did not wish to know, for she felt a disturbance in the Winds and the Stars had come nigh.

Reaching out with her _féa_, she extended her thoughts to her Valie Varda, and inquired immediately of whether she could visit Námo in his Halls to seek answers from him, and added that Nienna she might also go to if she must; for she knew that another Doom had shadowed across Arda, and she was most greatly intertwined within it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 5, 2022)

Varda heard her thoughts clearly from the Chamber of the Skies, where Manwe and Herself now spoke of many things. Yet, as was ever her custom, she did not leave the young Maia to await her response silently, but hastened to answer her. In thought, she spoke in reply to Miriel:

_Miriel, much is now to come. Much that you know not of. Though you are deeply woven through the shadow that lay now over Arda, much is in motion that you are not knowledgeable of, that has not even entered the thoughts of your mind, yet lay silently, threatening Arda with every gentle move. Something must be done, and indeed something I am preparing for. The Valar shall have a solemn meeting. We shall speak of all that is now nigh, and that which has not yet come, though we fear ever it's hideous entrance. 

I shall meet with each of the Valar, and we shall speak of all that has been, and will be. For so great are these perils that they extend beyond you, beyond your company to the fates of all, yes, even the greatest of Valar. Fear not though, however. For though foes come against us at every side, the light of the stars, the light of hope remains our shining emblem. And in times of distress, one glance upon the Heavens shall give us the strength to go on against all, as a pure draught might ease the throat of a weary traveler. 

Avaro i naeth! I beg you, fear not!

All is at peace, Miriel. All that has been shall ever be, and all that is shall remain in heart and in mind. Fear not._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 5, 2022)

Though Miriel was soothed only slightly by her Valie's words, her _féa_ had, on this extremely rare occasion, not been calmed fully. In incorporeal form she fled to Námo's Halls - whether it was against the Will of her Valie, she knew not - for she did indeed have things of her own she had to speak of.

Soon she arrived, faster than she had thought, and incarnated herself by her own will. There, she spoke in silent thought:

_Námo, you know of why I have come. I wish a meeting with you, for I seek many answers on the Fate of this World. Please aid me, if you may!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 5, 2022)

A solemn chill came over Miriel, as she said this, and she could sense well that Namo had heard her words. Suddenly, a lilting voice came from the depths of her mind, the voice of Namo:

_True, for I do know well your purpose, and long have I meditated the intent of your arrival. And now, to my Halls have you journeyed, from Star into Wind, from Wind into Memory. You have come.
What now say you? Of what do seek answers for? What tides shall time master? For what have you come?_

The voice then ceased, and nothing was heard. Yet the chill that before had passed within this place, at once returned ere the words of Namo were uttered.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 5, 2022)

Now Miriel took a further step forth - since she was only too accustomed to his Halls - and she spoke:

_The Doom of Arda passes over us, and of all. That prophecy that you speak of, I wish not for it to happen! A!, yet mayhap it may indeed come to pass, for your prophecies are ne'er astray! I seek much, Námo. For Melkor's darkness seems so great, yet I wish not to fall into his Darkness, as your prophecy foretells. Why must such a fate hearken to me? Shall the Light e'er return ere Arda is Healed from its Marring? What of Time, and of Space, of the Tides of Fate, that now seem so entangled within a lack of clarity that I cannot fully see through, yet I fear what lays ahead of me?_

Now she took another step forth, and stood e'en closer to him, since she wished to be e'er closer in his presence. She closed her eyes, and awaited, uttering a single question more:

_What sayest thou, Námo, Lord of Mandos, Doomsman of the Valar, One of the Féanturi and the Prophesier of Fate? Tell me, my Vala, for we and Irmo were the closest at the Beginning of Times. I served you and Irmo first, out of all the Valar. Surely you would know me well, to grant me insight into what I seek as I stand ere you so clearly?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 5, 2022)

Namo, hearing her words, stepped back farther from her, for he knew that she must not remain with him, and feared indeed that if she strayed towards his innermost chambers, she may not choose to leave them, as he sensed her fear was growing. At great length, he spoke:

_I make not such things to be, Amaniel. I master time, the fates, and yet prophecies are known to me, I produce them not. You ask why such fate may befall you, and though deep within yourself, you know. You know how such things came to be, e'en since the beginning of all. Do you not? Has it been that what I had revealed you has escaped from your mind? Has such time come that even the words of wisdom have passed beyond sight? Such times must certain not be nigh. What now ask you of me? Do you question of that which is to come? Do you beg to know truths of past? Speak to me! And hold back words not, for what good shall e'er come from hiding that which is already deep in my memory?_

He stopped suddenly, and it seemed that a certain pity flooded his being at this moment, though he spoke not. Then, he turned his face away from Miriel, and spoke more silently yet still in an audible tone:

_Such times were so. That you served Irmo and I, Namo, first. What now has come upon thee? What fate is thou now entangled within? Tell of all, and the memories of forgotten past shall be revealed at length through my words of future comings._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 5, 2022)

Miriel made no effort to walk further, though she gazed deeply into Námo's eyes, and saw his pity, his emotion, and she narrowed her eyes, for she knew that the Doomsman of the Valar harboured little emotion to others, the fallen _féar_ that came to his Halls. Yet at this time, it seemed - _yes, it seemed_ - that only the two of them were there.

_Thou know'st well of how long it has been, Námo. Three Ages, Four mayhap now stands betwixt us. So long, yet so short it seemeth, that I was not with thee! Time and time again we left each other, yet time and time again these efforts to leave were proved futile, for the bond between Vala and Maia is not so easily sever'd! _

Miriel's voice trailed off, and she sunk to her knees in despair before the great Vala - _indeed, something she rarely did, yet her féa was weary beyond what she could describe_ - before she continued, in a voice barely above a frail whisper:

_Little know I of what lieth ahead of me, yet little do I also know of what happened before. Why hath such memories fled me? Why? I cannot tell, for e'en my féa refuses to answer my deepest desires that are sealed deep within myself, where I cannot possibly awaken them..._

There great sorrow exuded in her eyes, heart and _féa _alike, and for a moment, it seemed as though everything was stationary, that time had stopped, that Miriel had appeared to cease any sort of movement completely.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 5, 2022)

Namo gazed back at her, for a moment, and then turned his eyes away. For it seemed to him that she was troubled, and though he felt desire to aid her, a certain darkness fell deftly upon her, and he felt it's presence strong. Turning his eyes vaguely away into the distance, he spoke:

_Nay is it Three, but Four Ages. This long has it been that you have fled from me, and at your desire I hath released you. Now do you come back in time of need? What fate hath lead you here? I know well, and yet I shall not be satisfied with utter silence. Have you nothing to say? Has it not been long? Gravity of Memory it seems pulls us against our will to be distant, yet I stand as Master of Memory. Do you think it so that I did not intend our reunion in meeting?_

Moved by her reverence and feeling pity for her weary self, he turned away, so that she might not see him. As he did this, he nearly shed a tear, for so great indeed was his gravitation towards his Maia, and though he wished to hide it, he sorrowed much and desired to aid her. Turning towards her sternly, he looked into her eyes, and spoke:

_In this very moment, I see all. All that fates have sealed in stone, and all that lay in bidding. Both that which befalls you, and that which upholds you, both Good and Evil, both of your mind and of your inner being. What ask you of me, Amaniel? What have I not giv'n you that still you seeketh from me? Have I not spoken of all? Have I not e'en been both tutor and lord? Master and friend? What more does thou beg of me? What more can I givest thou? What say you of demands? What ask you of my mind? What question you of my memories?

Has it come to pass that all you have forgotten? Speak! For such things shall not be revealed to you, if things of such are not revealed._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 5, 2022)

_I question many things, yet for now, I lack much strength to reveal what I wish to ask, and also I fear words cannot contain my desires that remain so deep, that have been unanswered for so long. Four Ages, you say! O, how much longer shalt this tarry for! Have we not returned already? Time hath reversed itself, Námo! Mornie Utulie! Darkness hath Fallen, and pierced the Light of the Fourth Age just as it did ere the First! And, I do wish to know of the past, Námo, though..._

Her voice trailed off again, but this time she stood up suddenly in a manner seemingly contrary to her aforementioned words, and marched towards him rapidly. Determinedly and in vigorous passion akin to that of Féanor's own, she rose to full height against his great form and inquired, her voice booming as it echoed across his vast Halls:

_What thoughts befell thee, Námo Mandos, that made you leav'st me in times of deepest despair? Such times, when I most needed thee, when Melkor came to me, and I barely fled! Where were'st thou during in such times where I nearly fell! And here he cometh again! Though I seek'st to redeem him, thou know'st only too well of how deceptive he can be! I would fall, would I not, yet I would not want to! Darkness would befall me, would it not, yet this I do not want either! Remember well the deeds of Féanor, and the Prophecy of the North, the Doom of the Noldor that befell them! To think that they were ensnared in Melkor's dark ways just as I am now, in such inescapable fate! This is what shalt come to me, shalt it not, of all possible ways, that I shall walk in *his *likeness - the likeness of Féanaro Curufinwe?

Speak, Námo! I demand'st thou!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 5, 2022)

As she approached him, he stood solemn, seemingly unfazed by her drawing near, and yet as she stood before him, he rose sternly. He stood before her as a King of old. Solemn and regal, heightening his appearance, and suddenly he looked at her very piercingly. At length, he spoke:

_Who is it that speaketh to me in such way? Who should dare to challenge me? I, Namos Mandos, Master of fates, Ruler of Time. How can you look at me with authority? True, it has indeed been Four Ages. Four Ages I have sought you, and not once have you come to my Halls. Not once did you think to speak with me, even in thought. You utterly banished me from your mind. Each thought I sent towards you was embraced by a consuming darkness, and naught was heard of it's benefit. And now, you come to me, seeking something. You seek truth, answers to perilous concerns ever you had harbored of old. 

Do you truly say such? That darkness has fallen? Watch, for I shall prove to you, I shall show you, not yet has Mornie Utulie! Not yet I say- for indeed it shall!_

As he said these words, a darkness filled the room, and with it a sharp chill. All was made dark with mist, and light could not be seen, not even a slight flicker. Then, wind rushed, and all was made dark with a black wind, that of time and of memory, and Namo stood in the midst of this, and with a voice loud and booming, he spoke:

_It began long ago... _Even as he said this, the floor of this large Hall became black, and then parted into a solemn sky, filled with deep mist. He continued, 

_In prophecy of old. That one may come, who should fall to darkness, that one might come and such fate shalt befall them that never again shall they see light! That never shall peace reign with them! For into darkness they should fall, to stray out of memory, out of time itself! Such prophecies... _

His voice suddenly grew colder.

_Such prophecies..._

As he said this a second time, the mist that seemingly lay upon the floor parted, and an image could be clearly perceived within it.
Miriel gasped, for such image, was of her. Standing with her hair black as nothingness, her eyes dark and grim, the jewel from Varda, shattered and tainted dark, with shadow all round her.

He spoke once more.

_Such prophecies.. are fulfilled in you! Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel! The Darkness consumes you even now.._

He stepped away from her, leaving her seemingly alone as he retreated to the Throne of Memory.

_What say you now? What have you to ask of me? Have I satisfied your heart's concerns? Are you pleased at last?_

Yet, as he sat once more upon his Throne, pity consumed him. He felt guilt for acting towards her in ways of such, and yet he knew her mind, he questioned the thoughts of her heart.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

Miriel said naught, yet her entire _hróa _and _féa _shuddered - _yes, both of them.

I cannot...nay, it cannot be! Námo...ne'er did I completely forget you throughout this time. For if I truly did, all memories of us would have been shattered, I would remember you no longer, yet I do know you still, and thus I stand ere you here. I know not, however, of what stopped me to be able to hear you, though I perceive..._

Her voice stopped for a moment as her eyes narrowed in thought, before beginning again:

_Though I perceive it may have been Melkor's darkness. In fact, who else could it have been? He stole the Three Silmarils of Féanor unjustly, and seeks me also, for I am a Silmaril in living form. This you would know, yet only of now hath its power begun to stem from the deepest abyss. Am I, as a living embodiment of the Light of the Two Trees, not enough to banish his Darkness and return him to the Light?_

Her eyes seemed to gaze out into the distance, as she recollected Eléntari's words, and she knew Námo could hear them also:

_"...I shall send you power not far from the like of my own, and you shall defeat him, and join me, mayhaps for an unending age."_

A single tear streamed down her face as she said this, yet she did naught to turn away, and continued, placing her right hand on her necklace:

_Your prophecy appears to go against the words of Varda Eléntari. Why is it so? This jewel she gave to me would not be taken away by Melkor, for such an act would scorch him, for its radiant Light is too much for him to bear. Yet, in that vision, it seems that my own Darkness, unbeknownst to me of how that could arise, was the true force that shattered this jewel that I still hold dear in this present moment. What latent force within me would cause me to go against my Valie of the Stars? What darkness within me would cause me to betray the Will of the Valar, and to go against the others, and especially you...?_

At this last sentence, her voice shuddered and her breathing became unsteady as her _féa _was deeply tormented by the vision Námo had given her. Her legs almost gave way, and she slid down the walls of his Halls in despair and disbelief. To say the least, she had lost all defiance she had seemed to utilise against the Ruler of Time a few moments ago, and she closed her eyes, trying to clear her thoughts of the unendurable, misty darkness that had seemed to be present only so short a time before; yet it was fled so fleetingly, though its effects were engraved deep within her, and she found no power within her that allowed her to erase it as her _hróa _lay limply against the walls.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

Namo stood before her. He said naught, and yet his gaze was more piercing than any words could ever seem to be. At length, again he spoke:

_You hath not forgotten me? And how is it so? For you thought of me none, and ne'er did your mind stray to speak with me. You never laid eyes upon my Halls, nor gazed into the midst of my revelations. You did naught to remain with me, and instead hid yourself within shadow. It seemed your wish was to stray beyond Memory and Time, and yet these you cannot escape. And never shall you escape them. Never. What now have you to say? For the immense length of Four Ages, you spoke of me not! You utterly ignored me, never recalling what I had taught to you, and so such knowledge escaped you, as only it should._

He now looked at her ever more intensely, and answered her once more.

_Melkor's Darkness. I perceive it to be so, for such was what I gathered from that which I felt within you. Such was that could pierce light, poisoning it's inner core with deep Evil, and killing light. Time that stopped suddenly, and yet in mind, goes on a different way, beyond that which is seen or heard._

He felt such pity for her as he said this. For indeed, even after his revelations, the might of his power and wrath, his accusations, she still remained. It seemed she would not leave. She fled to her Valie of Old to speak what none other could speak, could it be that her Valie would refuse her? Nay, for indeed e'en Namo Mandos has pity and mercy on some, yet his emotions be few.

_Varda? Is it so that she has told you this? I pondered long, and found that you have met with her, even remained with her. What is it that draws you there? Why go to the Stars for answers of Time and Memory? The Stars may shine lightly and radiant, as crystal tides upon horizons of shadow, yet if you seek that of Time why not go to that which is the Source of Time? Why do you run to the Winds to seek what you ponder of Memories and Futures? The Wind may serve well as a valiant breeze, yet when questioned of Time, it fails to reveal. Why not ask that which is of Time, Past and Future, and even the very moment in which you dwell._

Yet, despite his previous emotions of sorrow and pity, his voice grew stern and cold. Mixed with pity and sorrow, wrath and anger, and he spoke grimly:

_She may offer you comfort, yet when the time comes for no comfort, for no lights and gentle songs of ancient Times, her words serve as nothing. They shall do naught for you. They shall neither heal your heart, nor cause you to flee your deepest concerns and problems. It may be, Amaniel, that nothing can save you from this impending Doom! It may be, that against any light from your Silmaril, the darkness within you will consume you, darkening all that you shall ever become! It may be, that never shall you dwell in the Halls of Namo, nor the House of Manwe, nor the Chambers of Varda, nor the Paths of Nienna, nor the Visionary Terraces of Irmo for naught shall they welcome you! You shall be darkened! I hath prophesied it, and I feel it shall come to pass! You shall fall beyond light of aid or hope. You shall fall to Darkness that knows no end!_

At this, he turned away from her, gazing out into that which lay Beyond. He spoke softly and it seemed a great sorrow was in his words as he said this:

_Navaer an mi mornie, Miriel! Dav amarth finna ci, amman taugla ed?
(Farewell into darkness, Miriel! Let Doom embrace you, why resist it?)_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

At great length, Miriel asked, though her voice was weary, and laden with great sorrow:

_Can naught be done to bring me back? What afterwards? The Darkness consumes me, and then what? Shalt I find naught from the Valar when I return in some way, a disembodied féa, perhaps, just like those that dwell in your Halls now? Shalt it be that the Light of Valinor shall ne'er been seen again by my eyes? What would happen, at the End of all things? The End of Time itself? Where would I dwell, in this vast world of Ea, by then? If none of the Chambers of the Valar would bring me back, then certainly it would not be beyond Arda itself? Where a great emptiness permeates in such a place, that naught can be seen or heard, and which is beyond all help? Surely, the Void would not be my eventual fate? It cannot be so!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

Namo stood with his face hidden from her. His back turned against her plea and need, and yet he felt great sorrow. Such that even the Mighty Namo Mandos was moved almost to tears, and to great pity. So it was then that he turned towards her, his face still hidden, and spoke:

_Not yet have I ventured to gaze so far into future, and yet I feel it may not be too far, for your Doom is ever awaiting you. You ask can nothing be done? Why do you ask such? Do you not see that even now this darkness covers you? Has Varda hidden from you the truth of your dark impending fate? Let it be hidden not from you! May you see what is truly so!_

At this, he looked towards her, and in an instant all the light that Varda had seemed to rekindle in her diminished. Her hair that shone of the Two Trees of Valinor turned black, and her eyes were darkened. Her fea shone of shadow, not of light, and her strength seemed to vanish. So it was, that her spirit darkened, and Namo did this, not out of cruelty or hate, nor wrath or anger, yet to reveal what was to come, and express further urgency to her by making it appear so in the present moment, yet she knew of this not. Then he spoke:

_Speak to me! Why should Arda take in such a pitiful creature as this? Why would the Valar aid and have mercy upon them? What grace is in such a Maia? Fallen into Shadow, consumed by Darkness, fleeing even Memory and Time. Why?_

As he said this, the mist at once returned and the floor shone of the same image as before. Miriel darkened completely, Evil in her heart, her spirit broken, the bonds cut, all light suddenly dimmed as into nothingness. Yet such a revelation was worse now, for Miriel could see well the likeness of herself to this image ever growing. She saw that her black hair resembled much that of her so to be 'future fate' yet she wished not to perceive it.

At length, the vision ceased. Yet her hair that had darkened still remained black, scorched as ash, and her eyes still dim with shadow. He spoke once more:

_The Void. It is such the place for creatures as this, is it not? It is where all that is dark is finally consumed and the world is gladly made rid of it, yes? Why would such abyss not be your fate then? I ask this, for you know well that you are darkening, your flame is dying. Do you think it so that Arda and the Valar should have mercy and pity upon you? Why should they? What have you to give us? Answer me!_

Namo ceased speech, and turning his glance away from her, she was left seemingly alone on the floor, though indeed he was still not far, only had he hidden his face. His room turned darker, and then light once more filled it, yet this did not comfort Miriel. For though light returned to his Halls, her darkness remained. Her hair still tainted, eyes still darkened, her fea no longer shining, yet growing black to nothingness. Then, at great length, Namo spoke again:

_Cen han ci sav dannan an mornie? Amman carci esteli?
(See that you have fallen to darkness? Why do you hope?)_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

Miriel, in what despair and volume of emotion that still remained within her, could only utter a single sentence:

_I would rather be confined within your Halls eternally till the End of Arda than to await e'en the slightest measure of time in the Void._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

Namo turned towards her once more and as a final strike of wrath before he could welcome her in peace, he spoke and as he did, his words became fulfilled in appearance.

_Look at you, pitiful, saddened. Your hair scorched black as ash, your eyes dim with darkness, your fea darkened and black as night, your jewel pierced at the core with darkness, and though the light shalt try to escape it shall fail! _

His voice was cold and stern, and this was indeed, a final blow of vengeance before peace could return. For Miriel's jewel was then tainted black at it's core, and darkness seemed to flood it, and a third time, the image of herself shone forth. Now, the likeness of her to this darkened and pitiful image of her was only too much to accept. Suddenly, Namo spoke differently, and a strange kindness was within his tone:

_Miriel, how can it come to pass that I can abandon you? How can it be so that in tales sung in future years it will be said " She fell into darkness and none did aid her, not even Namo, none did waver." _

As he said this, he looked deep into future, and stood silent, gazing into both Memory and Time. This lasted for great length.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

Miriel, in similar fashion, also gazed into Námo's eyes, and she perceived a sliver of pity and melancholy embroidered within them, woven within the Depths of Time, of which she waited patiently ere her Vala spoke again.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

At great length, this gaze lasted. Namo, looking into both Future and Past, Miriel gazing into his solemn eyes. Yet, after much time had passed, Namo spoke:

_Miriel, what has brought you here in truth? Speak it to me, let me hear you fully and through. How have my words not frightened you? How have you remained rather than to flee my Halls as would be only too much expected.. What do you seek from me? I know Time and Memory, yet the things of sentiment and emotion remain ever a deep mystery. What say you?_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

Miriel sighed deeply, then continued:

_You know me well, Námo. Many a time did I think of fleeing your Halls after almost every reply you gave to me. Yet something within me compels me to stay. Perhaps I have been too accustomed to your Halls, that I find it peaceful and tranquil, despite what many others would say. E'en after we have been parted for so long, Fate brings us back together when Time deems it so. Is that not how it is, in this moment, as we stand ere each other? Could I not be with you one last time, ere I fall into Darkness, and ne'er return again? Is that not what you would want also? Would you so willingly depart from me, send me back to fulfill that Prophecy of yours so hastily?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

Moved with pity, Namo felt guilt. He knew that his ways would deem to be harsh, and it was indeed his intent to send her away with little words, for he felt she should flee his Halls at the first sight of this hideous image he had now embedded so deeply into her weary mind. Yet such was not the choice of Miriel, and Namo was quite troubled by this. For never had one been so persistent, and so kind in the face of his utter cruelty. Pondering all of this in his mind, Namo spoke:

_Depart from you hastily? If you wish to flee these Halls you may. Nothing binds you here. Nothing shall I hold against you if indeed you leave speedily and do not even wait for the biddings of farewell! Why delay what must be? For nauva i nauva as long have you said since your greeting with Varda. If what should be shall be why should you delay it? Why not surrender and await your impending doom rested and well-fed? Is it so that you feel you may be one to *change *it? Do you feel that you may be so defiant as to defy Fate itself? If comfort you seek then why do you turn to me? I master Fate, Time, Memory. I do not offer peace and my comfort is failing as it bridges utter Doom and Destruction! Why do you come to my Halls? Why not walk the Paths of Nienna, if mourning has been your choice! She shall weep with you, for sorrow she knows well! Why do you come to me? Why? Speak to me!_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

Miriel drew a sharp intake of breath, before sighing deeply, and answered in a solemn voice, not far from the tone of Námo's own:

_I know neither you nor I will not bode well with it, but to change the Tides of Fate was indeed my intention, and this I do indeed seek to perform, for naught may be impossible within this World, within the Flow of Time. Nienna I would not seek of now, for I am bound to your Halls by my own Will, and I seek to remain here, though for how much longer, I know not. Perhaps e'en evermore, if such a choice shall be possible. For this is the Fate I have woven for myself, and I choose to abide by it._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

For a time, Namo said naught. Yet the words of Miriel moved him to deep sorrow, and though he tried to resist it, and to respond to her in a way of stern and grim manner, he could not. For none did the words of anger and hate escape his thoughts. He only stood motionless, pondering much, and laden with sorrow yet the will of wrath. At great length, he spoke:

_Miriel, I know not why you have come to me. The answers I shall offer is not that which you long to hear. No peaceful and calming Songs have I for you, as that of Nienna and Varda. No rushing winds and light chambers you may dwell in. I question deeply why you ever came here, what such confusion came over you that you felt at peace here, and even greater I question your will to stay. Why not flee? From your own Will, I bid you leave. For my own Will, I urge you to flee as you once did. Long did I counsel you, revealing things to you, and seeing into that which was to come for you, yet now it hath ended. Your light shall fall to darkness, and naught can be done for it. A hopeless cause, and now I question why ever I did choose you as Maia. Why ever did it come to pass that I, Namo Mandos, Seer of All, chose a hopeless and fallen bound! Did I not see that you would not prove to fulfillment? What came into my mind that inspired such an action!_

He then fell silent, and in much distress, he walked along his Halls. Yet, Miriel followed him, for some reason he could not venture to guess.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

Not only did Miriel follow him, but she ran to him, and grabbed his arms, and bade him stop. Great distress and fear was in her eyes.

_You would desert me now, Námo, and not count me among your Maiar anymore? Is that what you wish to do now? Please, you cannot..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

Namo stood and looked at her utterly astonished, for naught could surprise him it seemed and yet this sudden turn of movement had seemed to. His voice grew to a soft whisper, and he spoke:

_Miriel, would you wish it not? And if so, why? Do you desire to be mine among Maiar? If it should rid you of this place, of that revelation which I have shown you, would you choose it? If it would rid you of the darkness in your hair and eyes, and the darkening of your jewel, would even then you refuse? What if indeed it was so that it could banish your dark fate, would even then you choose it not? _

In this way, Namo tested her. And quickly, he escaped her grasp and continued to walk his Halls, now almost running from her.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

_I see..._

Miriel then teleported in front of him, and stopped him ere he could advance further. and spoke with deep determination:

_If you test me in this way, then I say this: Why would I wish to leave your Halls, when it counts as a peaceful place to my liking? I shall not leave you, Námo. For the bond betwixt Vala and Maia is ne'er severed in such a way! At least not by my Will! I stay with you, Námo Mandos! I will not leave you as I did before, for I believe that Fate has bound us together again, ne'er to be separated!_

Passion blazed in her eyes, and she gazed upon him with much weight.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

With nowhere now to run, Namo turned away from her, and yet she allowed it not, for as he moved, she also did echo such motion, and ever kept her eyes fixed upon him. Namo spoke:

_Why is Fate so cruel to you, Miriel? I pity you, for it seems nothing that is sealed in Fate is towards your favor. Very well, indeed. For I have tested you, and even now you remain. Whether by my own bidding or nay, it seems there is naught hope of your departure. _

In these words, his voice grew lighter, and it seemed that entwined with his pity and wrath, a certain sense of lightness, and what one might even say to be humor could be found. He continued:

_Dwell with me, then. If you wish it, I shalt not refuse. If remain you must, then this I will allow. Yet my Halls are no place for you. This I had told Vaire long ago, and yet she refused me. If you must remain here by your own Fate, leastways you may wish to remain with her, yes? It is surely not so that you desire to stay with me, is it? You tell me that my Halls are counted favorable and to your liking? Never before have I seen such utter defiance of all that is meant. For these Halls were not made as a place of welcome and yet you have affection towards them as such! How is it so? _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 6, 2022)

A genuine smile crept upon Miriel's lips, and she uttered, interspersed with a great mirth that she could not contain any longer:

_For I find peace within your Halls,, Námo! O, hast thou not realised? Surely, thou wouldst know'st of such? Though it may not be of welcome to others, allow me to say different! I like them, for I have always found them welcome! And...do not try to alter my Will! I declare you would not be able to, for my Will is held steadfast within me! Utter defiance let it be so named! I shall remain within your Halls, with you, and with Vaire also, if you wish!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

As she said this, Namo's gaze seemed to grow lighter, and the brief sense of good will and humor that had previously been vague, seemed to be more evident. He spoke:

_Utter defiance it is and yet I find it rather amusing! For it seems any plan that I had to stop those who enter my Halls has been counted as nothing by the Will of a Maia! _

His voice grew serious, and sterner as he spoke grimly:

_I have seen that you find peace in my Halls and yet it troubles my mind that you have. Yes, I know of such. Did you venture to believe you could hide such from the eyes of Namo Mandos, Seer of All, Master of Time? It shall not be so! Not try to alter your Will? And why indeed should I hold your Will final? Would it not be that you would rather to dwell in the Chambers of Varda, or the House of Manwe? And what of the Paths of Nienna, and the Visionary Terraces of Irmo? Do you desire only my Halls? How great is my flattery and profound my utter confusion! Indeed it seems I have not looked into Time and Memory enough! _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel answered back with much warmth in her tone, gazing up at her Vala:

_Oh, Námo, the vast Universe of Ea is beyond much comprehension, for I have seen spirits that dwell beyond Arda; yet how different they seem, and how intriguing they appear to be! Time and Memory may reveal great things, yet alas! They are not all to be seen, for I have seen beyond them, yet not so deeply as you do! Though, I must declare your Halls are unique in a way that e'en I cannot describe fully. Vaire's tapestries appear beautiful, and if I am not mistaken, I seem to notice that I am in many of them, to ponder of memories that are far and distant! _

Here the little Maia stopped for a while, and gazed upon the tapestries with much wonder as she walked especially towards those featuring her, surrounded by all 14 of the Valar, as it seemed to tell of the Elder Days. She then averted her field of view back to him, and spoke once more:

_Your Halls are simply different, and yet much more than that, and such is what makes it stand out to me so greatly, what makes me feel welcomed within it. Count this not as flattery Námo, for I mean what I say, and many of the rest mentioned by you, I did indeed visit in Times of Old, yet none has held such a steadfast atmosphere to it as this. I know not why I keep returning, and thus I cannot tell you the exact reason. But know well that I shall stay here, and that I will do._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Namo looked at her with much intent, and seemed quite delighted that not *all *of what he taught her was lost. Then, he spoke:

_I know not if it is beyond comprehension, for none have ever made attempt to comprehend it. Far too often, limits are placed, set in stone, as Fates. Yet, simply because none has ever dared to challenge the impossible. If never do you make attempts to cross your limits, how well do you know that they cannot be crossed? Could it be that you have shaped a prison for yourself from the things you have ever thought to be so?

Yet I am much gratified that you are peaceful and even glad in my Halls. For none but Vaire seemed ever to be so, and e'en for her I feel that she was more intrigued than at peace, and wished only to make my Halls more welcoming, in which she has succeeded. _

At this, Namo walked towards one of the tapestries that hung loosely on the wall. It was large and unspeakably beautiful. It seemed to be woven by all the elements, and lacked not the Starlight of Varda, nor the Wind of Manwe, nor the Sorrows of Nienna, nor the Dreams of Irmo, and of course, nor the Time and Fate of Namo. Miriel was indeed also depicted, though her light was lesser to that of the Valar as indeed should be so. Namo spoke once more:

_How long then do you desire to remain? It is surely not so that you should stay here eternally, or mayhaps that is your intent? I must speak with you. If we do not make haste, what you wish to know of the future will slip quickly into the present, and naught shall there be done to prevent it. _

Then, Namo walked slowly towards his Great Hall of Fate and Time, and Miriel followed closely behind, gazing at the awe and wonder of his great domain.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel stopped for a moment, and almost reached out her arm to softly caress the surface of the delicately and intricately woven tapestry, before answering back in resolution:

_Mayhaps an eternal time is indeed my intent. Lead me to where you must, and speak of what you must with me, for I am willing to hearken to all of it._

Here a smile crept upon Miriel once more, and she was glad that he had indeed asked of such a choice in the first place, as she followed behind him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Namo stood silent, as though he did not show it, he was rather astounded that she had even considered such a time to remain. His thoughts strayed to ponder Vaire, and what could be the meaning of Miriel's coming to his Halls. At great length, he spoke:

_An eternal time? Yet Time itself is not eternal. How then can you stay for an eternal Time?
_
He asked this, yet he knew well the meaning for her words, and knew that she meant not what he seemingly thought she had. He continued:

_An unending age? Could it be so? Nay, you should not stay with me for such great length. What shall you tell Varda, Nienna, Irmo? How might you come to say such? But that is not all..._

His voice grew colder.

_Nay, that is not all. You must leave, You must fulfill the prophecy, and whether you remain here for a moment or a decade, you should need to leave. To leave these Halls, and search for that which shall consume you, and as you search, you shall find, or rather, darkness shall find you._

He stopped, recognizing simply how cold and grim his words were becoming, and kept walking, speaking naught. Yet, in his mind, he gazed into that which was to come.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel sighed.

_I knew only too well you would say this, for Doom is upon me. Yet I shall stay for as long as I must, and depart only when the time hath come. If there is much to be spoken of, do start soon. Time flows on evermore, and waits not for those who shall tarry._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Namo looked at her, and for a moment the same guilt came over him. He gazed long at her, and saw that her hair still was black, and e'en her jewel had not healed from his revelations. He felt great pity, most for the reason that even with his own wrath and unjust punishment, she remained kind and lovely, as an hours toil may embrace a day's harvest. He spoke, after pondering much:

_So it must be, must it not? Do you hold my prophesies to be untrusted? Do you stray to think that what I have said is a deception? It is not so. This will come to past, and for my own part, I shall not try to fight it. For this it must be. _

He ceased speech, and walked into the large room. It was a large sanctum with a broad and vast dome that hung directly over it. In it, a small crack was split, through which one could see that which was. The floor was of an ardent gray, radiant with light, and yet piercing darkness. Namo walked within this chamber of sorts, and came to the center of the space, in which lay two great pillars, one of Time Past, and one of Future to Come. He held both of them, and in a loud voice that seemed to shake the foundations of his Halls he spoke:

_Lume apanhta illi tar cenya! (Time reveal all to be seen!)_

A great chill filled the sanctum, and Namo stood still, seeing that which was beyond unaided eye.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel shuddered deeply as she drew a sharp intake of breath. Now she truly desired to leave, yet again, some unknown force bade her to stay. and so she did. She gazed forth, and saw something she ne'er wished to set eyes upon, for it was of the future, _her_ future.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Namo clenched the Two Pillars in his hands, and his eyes seemed to go dark, for he was looking into that which was to come, as such was his power to do. He stood completely motionless, as the foundations of his Halls shook, and chilling wind pierced the walls of this sanctum in which he stood. Once more he cried:

_Lume apanhta illi tar cenya! _

And as he did, everything began to quake. Then, the two dark pillars revealed things of the future and past. Some that they revealed was seen by Miriel, and yet some was left hidden from her. The same visions as before were revealed in the floor shone forth, yet much more was to be seen, and much clearer and lasting the image. For in the Pillar of Future to Come was Melkor, hideous and horribly foul and fell, and then was Miriel by him, darkening as night wore upon them. Then, the revelation paused for a moment and all was made to be dark and calm as Namo spoke:

_Miriel, now I bid you farewell! I urge you to flee from here, and to not return! For what is to come, what shall be seen, I know, and for my cares of you I would desire you not need perceive it! Run! Escape now as you can, and make haste, for see the night is falling! Upon my command, these Pillars shall shake and reveal what I of the small emotion within me care that you not see! Flee from here! Flee for the sake of your darkened heart!_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel was at a great loss of words, but within her apprehension, something pushed her forward, and she uttered:

_Though I vowed to stay by your side, Námo! Must I break my Oath so soon? I do not wish to!_

Her eyes darkened afterwards; though she sensed a slight change, she knew not what had come upon her.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Namo remained stern and firm, and once more he spoke to her:

_Now is not the time for sentiment and oath! Now is the time to flee for your own darkness and freedom! No longer does this meeting remain shallow and without meaning! No longer is this an occasion of joy and gladness! I bid you farewell! Flee such Halls of mine, and if such choice grieves you, grieve as you will! I shall not hold you here by my own Will, and I bid you all the leave you may desire to have! Run! For you shall not ever have this choice! If grief you shall have you may share such with Nienna! If it is visions you request, flee to the Terraces of Irmo! I bid you to leave! On your own accord, leave this sanctum and never again return!_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

_Never again return..._

Námo's last three words pierced her heart deeply, and she fled with deep sorrow, but not before uttering a final sentence to him:

_Námárie, Námo Mandos. I am sorry it hath come to such an ending. Mayhaps by the Grace of the Valar we shalt meet once more in Times of Unknown..._

Never had she felt such great grief ere, and she wandered aimlessly upon the boundaries of the World for some time, since all hope had been ceased and shattered within her in that moment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Thus, Namo Mandos, Doomsman of Arda, had his wish. Miriel had left his Halls, and his vision continued as ever he commanded it to.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

So it was then, that Miriel fled the Halls of Namo Mandos, and walked solemnly through the borders beyond Arda. Then it came to be, that she had such desire as to enter the Visionary Terraces of Irmo, Master of Dreams and Desires. Yet, for such journey was a long one, this choice was briefly delayed.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Yet still, the Maia came at last to the fair Gardens of Lórien, where mist hung in the air, and nightingales sang of great beauty. Silver light enveloped her, and for a while, she fell into a deep slumber; for so great was her weariness, and she knew not that Irmo had come to her in that hour.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Now, for much time Irmo had dwelled within the fair Gardens of Lorien, with his wife, Este. Upon Miriel's arrival, Irmo did not intervene, but rather left Miriel to rest in the gardens she held dear. Through dreams, however, as was frequent his custom, he spoke much:

_Ithilwen, Ithilwen, Jewel of the Desire, what has brought you to the Gardens of Lorien? What do you desire? Speak to me, speak to me. For ever I have heeded thought and desire, sentiment and emotion, and your fondest pleas shall not fall upon deaf ears. Ithilwen, Ithilwen! See that spring is falling and the birds are nesting in the Woods of Lorien. See that all is at peace! Sleep, sleep in desire that consumes... Let go.. let go of fear and peril ere they not be your desire! Sleep, sleep and awake in Dream's fondest visions... Be still..._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel responded through the Will of her _féa_:

_I seek much healing, Irmo, after my encounter with Námo, of whom you know only too well. Much you would have already known, for can you not sense it here? My féa is weary with much toil and sorrow, to mention the very least, and that is the main reason of why I come. Yet I seek for greater reasons also, and I believe that greater answers shall come forth from you once the Time is nigh._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo spoke once more, his voice lilting and enchanting as she lay asleep in dreams:

_So it is healing you desire? I feel such aid may only be granted by Este, yet she would gladly grant it.. Sleep peacefully... Namo is not here.. He dwells in these Gardens not... He cannot reach you here, if fear him you do, and if fear for him, I quell your fear... Este may heal... Hroa and fea she may heal... avaro naeth... be still... be still... Sense it? I read your desires, not your fates or foes or perils... I offer not answers, for Time is not my knowledge.. be still. be still.. let dreams embrace your deepest fears, and quell them with a gentle song.. be still.. be calm.. lay at peace... stay at peace... be still..._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel inwardly thanked him greatly, and her _féa _was at once peaceful and tranquil. She lay there, her _hróa_ fair and unwithered, and shined with a radiant light that seemed to dispel her prior darkness.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo softly departed from her, yet he remained in her present dreams and was ever awaiting her words. Silently, he sought Este, for he longed to provide healing for Miriel, that she may awake and be strong and at peace. For though he knew not what fates had befallen Miriel, he sensed the weakness within her fea, and though her hroa lay untouched, he could sense that which laid within her. Presently, he found Este, and as was frequent her custom, she sung over Miriel a song of healing in her soft and tranquil voice, not far from that of Irmo:

_Be at peace, daughter of Sun,
be at peace, the war is done.

Be at peace, son of the Rain,
be at peace, for though much has been slain,

The battle is won, the dawn is anew,
the flowers are fresh and laden with dew.

The healing begun, the healing at last,
the peace has returned, the pain is now past.

The peril and fear,
dwell no longer near.

The toil and tears,
the worries and fears,

The pain and the sorrows,
have gone with the years.

Be still then and sleep, 
rejoice! Do not weep!

For though much has been lost,
still much has been gained.

Through the chill and the frost,
the warmth has remained.

Be still, be still and now heal!
for no sorrow nor pain shall you feel!

Be still and be peaceful at last,
for the battle is won, the war in the past._

At this, Este fell silent, and Irmo returned to her dreams with Este beside him, yet she did not speak within dreams as such was not her power.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel seemed to glow with a gentle light, yet she still did not awaken, but her strength was mostly restored within her _féa_, and with time her _hróa_ would regain its strength also.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo remained by her, and calmly he spoke into her dreams, guiding them as to her fondest desires, for in time, he knew she would wake, and he awaited this with much patience. He spoke to her calmly, and through his words, much of her desires were revealed to him, and also to Este, by way of Irmo's own speech.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Soon after Miriel awoke, and she gazed upon Irmo and Este with much gratitude and wonder.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo sat beside her as he had done while she slept, and beside him stood Este. At length of wonder and thought, Irmo spoke softly and enchantingly, as was frequent his custom:

_Ithilwen! Ithilwen! From the dreams of desire you have awoken! And mayhaps you find now that you are healed! It is so, for Este and I have aided you. Tell us when you desire to, what has brought you? What desire has bid you return to the fair and lush Gardens of Lorien? Ever we welcome you with arms open to embrace, and great is our joy upon your arrival, and yet we ponder why you have come, for such things cannot be avoided it seems... And yet, be still.. Feel not need to hasten! For there is nothing to hearken your swiftness, and if desire bids you not speak, my heart shall pardon your silence. _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel spoke not for a while, but instead embraced Irmo, for they had not met for a long time.

_Oh, Irmo, how delighted I am to meet you again in this fair dwelling! For my heart hath ever awaited this return, and now it stands ere me. Not to mention, I find that part of my Light that was once dimmed by Námo hath been restored. How come? What allowed it so?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo embraced Miriel with much delight, for it had indeed, been many Ages since they had last spoken together, and he solemnly missed her, yet rejoiced that she had found new purpose in the World of Arda. He spoke in response to her:

_With you do I also delight, for far too long has it been since our last meeting, and yet as I meet you once more, I feel as though it was only yesteryear. As is so often the leading of our desires.. For no desire is met with ill fate and ne'er any aid within sight. All desire comes from the seed of that which is possible, and in most ev'ry occasion, that which is even likely to come to fruition in time. Namo had darkened your light? I understand now the dim and vague peril that I encountered when first I saw you here. 'Tis so to think of it not however, for I trust that such things lay not in your desires, and if not in your desires, what place have they in your heart? Este has healed you, and healed you well it seems. Ask not how it came to be! Why should it not have come to be? It was within your desires, was it not? The hope of healing was woven through your dreams, and never do I leave what is silently hoped for and a hold of desire unheeded. _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel smiled only for the briefest moment ere a shadow fell upon her again:

_But surely you know'st of Námo's prophecy revolving around me? I shall fall to Darkness, as it shall be in due Time, and he said this to me: "Farewell into darkness Miriel! Let Doom embrace you; why resist it?". I still do not fully understand. It is in my Will to redeem Melkor, yet must my own Darkness be revealed also? Did I e'er have any in the first place? Are the Maiar and Valar not beings of Light? The Light of the Silmaril within me was also darkened, and I wonder if it shalt e'er be restored again,, for it seems e'en by your and Este's healing, it was not so swiftly reawakened. These I do indeed desire to know, Irmo._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo looked at Miriel, and it seemed he was deeply troubled. For naught did he wish to speak of doom and darkness, and yet it seemed this was both her fondest desire and most dreaded fear. After holding his gaze upon her, he responded in his lilting, enchanting voice:

_Fall to darkness? Why do you speak of this? Is it so that you desire this, or desire it not? Though threads of shadow lay woven into your dreams, you did not express such concern when first I saw you sleeping... 'Tis so that I have heard of the prophecy, yes, yet paid no heed towards it.. For such prophesies are often not fulfilled for Ages upon still e'er more Ages. What makes your thoughts lean and stray only to the belief that this prophecy is your own fate? I know well such has been known, for much time, and yet never would I have laid such loose assumption that you may be her who fulfills it... Namo has ever remained shrouded in mystery as with a cloak, a hidden and often very complex Vala among the Valar, and yet that he would speak such words of utter banishment and doom puzzle me much. Why beg of me such answers, Ithilwen? I know not of these things, and it astounds me that you have come to believe you are her who shall fulfill such prophecy of old. One answer I can provide for you, though it be slight. Maia and Valar are of Light. Ever have we been of Light, and Light dwells in our ev'ry desire and hope it seems, for try as we might, we should not escape it, and why shall we harbor any desire to! Of Light we ever are... Lest we be-_

He stopped short, for he suddenly sensed the meaning behind this question. For indeed, if darkened, Light could no longer hold power, and what desire there was for Light would be suddenly poisoned to affection for shadow.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 7, 2022)

Miriel read his thoughts, and there she continued, standing up fully and looming over him, and it seemed her eyes did indeed turn to shadow again, in the likeness ere she had left Námo. Her voice itself deepened, and it echoed with Doom and Shadow also:

_Indeed! Such a turn of Fate is what he speaketh of! For Melkor's darkness may as well be too great for me to overcome it! He hath shown me visions, and that it is me whose Jewel given by Varda Eléntari shall be darkened, that the Light of the Silmaril within me shall rise no more, and that I shall descend into utter Doom that shalt ultimately fulfil the Prophecy! Hast thou not realised, Irmo? Such threads of Fate are woven together, and though he remains e'er a mystery to perhaps any, the Prophecy we speaketh of can surround no other except Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, whom now standeth before thee!_

There all returned as was before, and she closed her eyes once again; in her exhaustion, she collapsed upon the fair Gardens of Lórien, for she could stand no more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 7, 2022)

Irmo said naught, yet knelt down beside her, lifting her and setting her onto a soft patch of lush flowers. Then, he spoke:

_Ithilwen, it seems as though you have not been healed. What in you grows so dark that e'en your desire to resist it proves in vain? What complex fate have you been brought into against your own desires and hopes? A Jewel? What Jewel shall be darkened? _

At this, it came to the attention of both Este and Irmo, that there indeed had been a Jewel, yet it hung no longer on her neck, and it seemed it was lost. 

_A Jewel bestowed upon you from Varda Elentari? Yet there is no Jewel to be seen... There is nothing, Ithilwen. 
Fó! It shall not be so... You shall not fall to darkness, for as long as you may desire it, I shall keep you here. You may drink of fresh draughts, and eat of good food, and you may be here to remain as long as your desire stays in favor of such. For in this place, all is at peace. And avaro naeth, for I shall ever guard and protect you within my borders, and not even ere Melkor stand himself before the Gates of Lorien demanding you, should I forsake you. Stay here... Be still.. Be at peace... _

As he said this, he stroked her hair gently with his hand, yet as his hand touched her black hair, it felt as though he touched black fire, and very slightly it scorched his hand. Though mild, this greatly troubled Irmo, and he pondered in his thoughts what such a thing may mean.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 8, 2022)

Miriel responded through her _féa_, as was often her custom:

_That must have been Melkor's Darkness, I perceive. The Jewel that was once bestowed upon me by Eléntari was darkened and shattered by Námo's visions. All my Light that she managed to rekindle after Four Ages...oh, so long it had been, and how great was my exhilaration at realising my Light had awakened once more! Yet Námo darkened them all ere I came here, so swiftly, so suddenly, so shockingly! Nothing remains now of my Light, nor of my Silmaril within me, and unfortunately that is why you were burned by me just now! 

Goheno-nin, Irmo Lórien. I knew not what came over me in that moment earlier, that e'en the two of you - two Valar - cannot heal me fully! Yet I shall say this: I have seen it myself. If for once I venture out beyond the realm of Valinor, Darkness shall find me. That is why I tarry hither and thither within the fair realms of the Blessed Land, for I wish not for such Darkness to overcome me; once it does, the Ainur shall lose one of theirs evermore, and e'en I know not of my own Fate at the End. Perhaps with such deep Darkness by then, I could be sent into the Void, where emptiness shall await me, and no Light can reach me e'er again. Though I would rather prefer an eternity in Námo's Halls than a single moment in the Void...

I did wish to stay for an eternal Time within Námo's Halls, yet he beckoned me to leave after I followed him into his Great Chamber, for I daresay there was much that were not meant to be envisioned by mine eyes. Yet would you do the same, Irmo? Would you banish me from your Gardens as Námo did to me from his Halls? Please, tell me that you would not...I wish not for the Prophecy to come! If I could stay here until the End of all Things, Nauva i Nauva! What shall be will be, and let it be! My Desire indeed is to stay here till the End of Arda, if you would allow it! 

Yet something...something tells me that I must leave, that the Prophecy must be fulfilled! O, fair Irmo, fair Gardens of Lórien, what shalt I do! _

A great pause ensued, with deafening silence, before Miriel added, in a tone of nostalgic melancholy:

_I remember my beautiful times of Light with you and Námo in the Beginning of Days...I thought always that Námo was the closer to me out of the two of you back then. However, now that I return here, something within you hath made me realise that it was actually you who was the closest to me out of all the Valar! To think I ne'er knew of this for so long 'til now! 

O, Irmo Lórien, nányë núradon nairea!
(Oh, Irmo Lórien, I am deeply sorry!)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 8, 2022)

Irmo said nothing as she was speaking, but remained attentively listening, reading her thoughts and desires in every word she spoke. At length, he replied to her:

_'Tis it so? I have such honor as to be your most favored Vala? Ne'er would I have thought such a thing, yet silently I did indeed desire it. I pardon any terror instilled by your hair. I am deeply puzzled as to how it may have such an effect. I know not, and yet it is not of importance. 

Naigh, you may remain here as long as indeed you wish to. I shall ne'er banish you, not e'en if Melkor and Morgoth stood with all their armies 'round fair Lorien demanding only you! Naigh, I should not let you be taken. Not e'en all that was good and green and pleasing in this world faded to naught, even then should I protect you. If the fair Gardens of Lorien were taken from me, I should flee with you and Este to the Terraces, if even those were destroyed, I should seek to flee to mountains, or indeed to Ulmo, as his water may conceal and stand aright. I shall never forsake you, Ithilwen. Never, for how could I do such? I am your Vala, and you my Maia. I hold great responsibility. I urge you ne'er to return to Namo. It seems such a meeting brought forth fruits of Evil and Shadow. _

Then he spoke, deeply, with both mind and voice:

_T_he Void? Naigh! It shall not be so! Fó! I shan't allow such fate to befall you... It shall not be... Trouble yourself of these things naught, Ithilwen... Go now and rest, you must rest as before, and I shall send to you the Healer, Este. She shall be with you. I must go, now.. I desire it not to be, yet can a Valar ignore others of his kin? Indeed I shall not. 

_I leave to you, the Healer. You must rest. For much burden do you bear, and much sorrow you are laden with. Come and be at peace... Be still... All is well... Be calm...Be peaceful..._

At these words, Irmo departed from her, and it seemed he went indeed to his Visionary Terraces, yet he indeed intended to return.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 8, 2022)

As Irmo left, Miriel woke up, and gazed weakly at Estë as the Valie walked over to her, ere Miriel sighed and lay down once more in exhaustion. She barely noticed the Healer moving towards her, and only then did she notice how weak she was become in _hróa _and _féa_. She never wished to blame Námo for the Prophecy, yet something seemed to hold true in Irmo's words - what had made her so certain that it was indeed revolving around _her_? She pondered for a while, yet seemed to receive no answer thanks to her weariness and wan form.

She moved naught at first, but allowed Estë to heal her in whatever way she could, as she caught a glimpse of the ringed shadowy cypress in the distance where Irmo's visions were beheld. She attempted to get up, but found that she lacked any power to do so within her incarnate form, and thus decided that she would voyage there to seek her deepest desires after she was fully healed - that is, if such miracle could ever come to her by banishing what Darkness Námo had engraved within her earlier.

At much length, Miriel uttered in audible speech, and her voice conveyed a softly lilting tone, in a manner not unlike Irmo's own; for so poignant was this desire, and so greatly were they alike:

_Whenceforth shalt Irmo return to us? I much await for him, and I find that I have sought much comfort when he is by my side, and much tranquility when his soothing voice reaches my ears. Tell me, Estë. Do you know when he would come back? Shalt it be for long ere he arrives again?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 8, 2022)

Estë stood by her, healing her in both word and in the sweet draughts she gave her to drink of. She tended to her in every way, and through her gentle touch, the weakness of Miriel was lessened. And though Miriel's hair was warm to the touch, burning like ash it seemed, Estë was left unharmed. Upon Miriel's inquiries, though she was a silent heart, Estë spoke:

_Ithilwen, I know not when he shall return. His Visionary Dreams can last both long or brief, and I do not know which shall be on this occasion. His voice speaks healing, of a different kind. Indeed, I desire him here also. And as he has always assured me, my fondest silent pleas and desires are never left unheard by him. It could be both long, or very brief. Or any time within that range I am afraid. But, tell me, Ithilwen... What can I do for you in these Gardens? It seems well that you are much troubled, and that e'en my own healing does naught for you... What need you?_

Estë then fell silent, and knelt down beside Miriel, stroking her black hair which felt no longer soft as it had in the Chambers of Varda, but coarse and rough, as ash spread upon the brim of a hearth that was no longer aflame.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 8, 2022)

Miriel sighed, and answered:

_E'en I know not of what I need. Námo hath darkened me much. Mayhaps you could read my deepest thoughts and enlighten me so?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 8, 2022)

Este looked at her with both pity and mercy, and asked her softly:

_What would you have me do? I have not such power as of Irmo... Yet I shall do for you what I might._

With that, she looked deep into the wells of Miriel's eyes, and as her glance was a healing one, she saw through the darkness into Miriel's deepest thoughts. She gazed in this way for a brief time, before shifting her soft glance towards the flowers and ponds of the Garden of Lorien. Presently, she spoke:

_Your eyes darken, yet I see in them beauty. Though on the surface your eyes appear dark, a short shade from black itself. And yet, when I stare deep within you, there is still some light. Some small flicker of goodness and beauty. Ithilwen,_

Her tone changed, and sounded ever gentler and softer, as a mother might speak to their young child, and she continued:

_You are beautiful. Your eyes shine brightly, and your hair was once soft, and I feel it shall be so again... I know not if by my own healing or some waking of light that I cannot venture to cause. _

Gently, she embraced Miriel lightly and kissed her upon the forehead as she did this. Then, she slipped from the loose embrace, but stood beside Miriel, kneeling down beside her as Miriel lay wearily on the soft grounds of Lorien.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 8, 2022)

Miriel was utterly astonished to hear this, and in her surprise she suddenly shot up, embracing Este.

_Really? I ne'er knew...hannon-le! Hannon-le, Este!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 8, 2022)

Estë gladly embraced her with open arms. Being the Spouse of Irmo, she did not often speak with Maia, particularly one so young as Miriel, and it delighted her much. She gladly took Miriel in her arms, and stroked her hair softly. With her gentle and light tone, Este replied:

_It is ever true, Ithilwen. I know not why you have become so frightened, why you feel so sad, so darkened, and yet as ever I do, I shall respond with love. Nin veleth ci daer. You are much dear to me, and though I know you little, I feel as though I have always loved you. _

With these sweet and kind words, Este arose, and standing beside Miriel, she spoke:

_Ithilwen, mayhaps something is ill with your appearance, and mayhaps it is only natural. You have travelled long, have not you? Stumbled aimlessly through a perilous and vast land... Could it be that all you indeed are lacking is a soft comb upon your hair, and mayhaps, deep rest, sweet draughts, and good nourishing food to eat? Could you be afraid for no reason? Oh, Ithilwen, it matters not. I shall care for you naywere._

With this, Este went and found a small comb, along with some sweet food, and a garment of her own, and began to tend to Miriel's needs to the best of her power to do lovingly.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 8, 2022)

Miriel smiled, even uttered a small laugh, as she spoke:

_You are very much in the likeness of Varda...the two of you are very similar...oh, I miss the fair Star-Kindler Elbereth also!_

A tear fell as she said this, and as the droplet touched a fair flower below, the flower darkened and withered.

_See, e'en I cannot control it. It just happens...goheno-nin, Este. I know not why._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 8, 2022)

Este, noticing that once again the young Maia was becoming quite saddened, embraced her, and whispered to her:

_Avaro naeth, Ithilwen. All shall be well. I know not what Namo has done to you, but I feel it can be reversed. Mayhaps, if I knew what he had done, I might know what could cure it. What did he do to you, say to you? Yet do not feel need to hasten, for there is time enough to speak of this, as you intend to remain here forever! Ah! How much it gladdens me! Almost as if I had a daughter of my own... _

Her voice trailed off in sweet aspirations and songs of delight that she at last had a daughter to care for and to love, then she turned towards Miriel once more, and spoke softly:

_You may yet see Varda again, for I am certain e'en here, her thoughts go ever out to you._

Then she fell silent, and gazed at Miriel lovingly.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 8, 2022)

Miriel spoke naught, but rather conversed all in thought and mind, and showed the Valie many visions of the past as she dwelt in Námo's Halls: much conversation of Time and Fate, and the vision of dark mist that had fallen like a shadow over the young Maia.

When she finished, she shuddered a little, ere looking up at Este, with slight hesitation in her eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Estë gazed at her with pity and mercy as tears flooded her eyes for the fate of this young Maia. Her eyes then turned and gazed far out in the distance to the Halls of Namo, and in her heart, she tried to forgive him. Yet, mixed with emotion, she suddenly turned eyes towards Miriel, speaking to her, tears still streaming down her face:

_I pity you... It grieves me to know that such visions were your fate. You must never return to the Halls of Namo, and you must remain here in Lorien! You shall be safe here, and ne'er shall you need fear of darkness and shadow! A! How I pity you!_

With much love, she embraced Miriel a second time, and held her ever more closely to her heart, feeling much sorrow for the young Maia's supposed dark fate.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Miriel sunk deeper into the embrace, yet tears she wished not to shed, and she could not, for otherwise the fair Gardens of Lórien would be withered by her darkness. With much difficulty and contrary to her own self, she simply closed her eyes, and refrained from much emotion at this point.

Silently, she asked:

_What of the Prophecy? Námo hath said it must be fulfilled! If I remain here till the End of All Things, surely Arda would ne'er be Healed?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Este took her gently and sunk evermore into the embrace, whispering to her softly:

_If you heal Arda, you can't destroy Her. If you become one with those who fight for Light, you shall not fall into darkness. Do that which counters the Evil you fear, and your reward must surely be given! Fear not this prophecy, yet I know it troubles you, let it not. Your purpose I know not, and yet I know that it shall not be darkness. Your fate, I am not aware of, and yet I trust that it is not utter doom. Be at peace, Selde Nan Calad. You shall not fall to darkness, for if your eyes stay fixed upon the Light of Healing, the poisoning darkness will vanish and give way for a soft and refreshing snow._

With these words, she kissed Miriel, wiping her eyes with her cloak, since Miriel feared to let tears fall.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Miriel looked up at Este, then suddenly shifted her gaze to look around Lórien. Closing her eyes, her _hróa_ emanated with a soothing white glow, and she spoke gently:

_I think Irmo is returning soon. I can sense him coming, is he not?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Este sighed softly and gazed around Lorien with a simple glance. She responded:

_Yes, Irmo is indeed coming. See, you can sense Light, and it seems it does not overcome you. Be still, and fear not any of these things. _

Then, Irmo walked towards the Garden, and yet he still walked in the distance, and had not yet fully approached.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Though Miriel found no time to waste, and with much passion blazing forth she ran into the arms of Irmo and embraced him dearly.

_Oh, Irmo Lórien, I missed you much! It was not long since I last met you, yet it feels as though it was!_

As she uttered those words, her hair glowed a little. The blackness had not fully disappeared, but a few strands of silver and gold could be seen, though she knew it not at that very moment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Irmo embraced her with much kindness, and in his lilting and enchanting voice, he spoke to her:

_How great was my desire to remain with you, and yet I felt that I had to leave. I have returned. What of your dreams and desires? Speak to me, be still... Be calm... Let me hear your heart and read you most deep self. What of Este? Has she nourished you and bade you to rest? Be calm, hasten not any response, for through words much might be said, and much of what was said might be heard, yet through silence much of what has ne'er been heard or said, but must be, is spoken. Walk with me, let us return to Lorien Fair. Land of my own deepest desire and affection._

He took her hand gently, and walked with her, swiftly gliding towards the lush Gardens of Lorien, where Este stay awaiting the arrival of her spouse.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Miriel spoke in thought with much gratitude:

_I do indeed wish to stay here evermore, if such a choice be possible. _

She raised her hand to touch one of the locks of her hair, and was surprised to find its silver colour returning. Gazing up at the Vala, she asked with a slight doubt:

_I have much desired from times of the past to visit the ring of shadowy cypress that stands before me in the distance, for I know that there shall my deepest desires be viewed and fulfilled. Though I know not if I am allowed there. May I?_

She grasped Irmo's hand a little tighter, and her eyes displayed hesitation mingled with uncertainty at his response.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Irmo grasped her hand and pulled it closer towards him as he spoke:

_It delights me that you wish to remain here, as I had long desired you might, yet kept hidden within me, in the depths of myself for I wished not to counter your course or allure your mind._

His glance shifted outwards towards the Ring of Shadowy Cypress that lay close beyond them. He spoke once more:

_Why desire you these things? I hold them not from you, and indeed my mind is at peace knowing that your desires are spoken and not woven through the threads of utter silence, unheard by any that dare not to read them. What attracts you to these? And how know do you that your dreams and desires shall be fulfilled and found in them? I speak no truth over your requests and yet I question their inner origins. What inspires such to allure and attract your mind and heart?_

He walked onward with her hand in his own, not shifting his course, yet gliding softly towards the Gardens of Fair Lorien, where much might be spoken of.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Miriel gazed up at Irmo warmly, and answered in return, her tone serious and knowledgeable:

_I know not how or why, but I can sense it, and I know it. I feel a connection there, as strong as it is, that calls me to view it. Shall you lead me there?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Silently, he gazed off into the distance where the ring of shadowy cypress lay, and seemed to mutter a few words under his breath:

_Hanwo cenite, arcanwo istare..._

Then, he turned his glance towards Lorien, and in his mind, he spoke to Este from afar:

_I go to the ring of Shadowy Cypress, yon aright to far. I take with me Ithilwen, and speak to her words of light, and of desire, for she indeed feels such draw and pull to these ways that I cannot well deny it from her. _

And also in mind, Este responded softly:

_I shall e'er await your return, and if yonder you come not back, and do not return, I shall go and I shall look for you, and if anything hath gone awry, I shall save you, and bade you return and heal you, and I shall bring you across mountains alone if need might bid me do so! Farewell! Nin veleth damen ui na ci!_

Then, Irmo changed his path, and still holding hands tightly with Miriel, he began to walk towards the Shadowy Cypress as he spoke to her:

_Indeed I have told you well, Ithilwen, that never shall your desires fall deftly upon my ears. I hear you and I desire to fulfill your fondest wishes, even those you know not of that still inspire your heart in ways you cannot fully understand._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Miriel nodded, as they soon approached the Shadowy Cypress.

_I have ne'er been here ere, yet I feel as though I know'st this place a thousand times over. How come? Did you send such Visions to me in Dreams?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Irmo held her closer to him and spoke enchantingly:

_'Tis so that I have brought you here before, in dreams and desires... That I have led you across the plains of Lorien to the Shadowy Cypress. We are now nearly approaching it. Do you wish indeed to see it? Does it gladden you that we have arrived at last? Vendui! Indeed the time has come, for knowledge, for desire and things beyond your sight to flourish. That all which sleeps silently might be awoken and find that it's strength has been replenished and that it may move and breathe and be. _

He then fell silent and gazed out over the plains towards the ring of Shadowy Cypress, the time of arrival was almost nigh.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 9, 2022)

Miriel strode gracefully towards it, as was her desire so forth in this moment. As if under some enchantment indeed by Irmo, her hair glowed as she neared it, and what darkness that had remained was purified into radiant Light, including the Jewel and her _féa_ itself also. She then added, in silent thought:

_Perhaps you were the closest to me back then in the Elder Days. Yet I was also heavily inclined in Nienna's ways. If you were mayhaps my most favoured Vala, then she was mayhaps my most favoured Valie. Much of empathy, compassion, sorrow, lamentation and hope I have learned from her. They connect well with my Desires deeply, for these qualities, no matter how mournful they may seem to be, resonate as a part of me that cannot e'er be sundered from me._

She reached out towards the Cypress to stroke it tentatively, and behold! There she saw many visions of the past, of many Valar and Valier surrounding her, of Times of Old, and yet also indeed of what was to come, for she desired to see such things, she desired to remain, and thus her desires were interlinked with Time and Fate itself.

She saw herself crafting a certain jewel of some kind, and she gasped, for she knew only too well what it was, since she had seen it in a dream of hers that was to come:

*Lómelire it was named, Jewel of Twilight, for it blazed forth with a fiery passion of its own Will when viewed from afar; yet, if one gazed closely enough, it could be seen that both the hues of the setting rays of Anor and the ethereal glow of Ithil were encapsulated within it, all at once.*

Miriel turned back to Irmo, and inquired:

_So it is such that I shall remain here evermore? Indeed, my desire shall be fulfilled at last, shall it not? Light shall spring forth again from my hand of craft within Lórien, and Lómelire will immerse all of Arda in such Light also, would it not? As Nienna Qalme-Tári once told me, the Greatest Hope springs forth from the Deepest Sorrow. Much Sorrow I had born and endured 'til this present moment, and the Time hath come thus for Hope to spring forth._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 9, 2022)

Irmo gazed enchantingly upon her, very much delighted by the visions she had seen, and gladdened to see her smile once more, shining forth with light rather than piercing darkness, speaking of hope and not of doom. He spoke:

_I desired not to speak of this with you, and yet what I have seen I must attest to seeing. It is not your fate to remain in Lorien. Such is too hidden, and indeed you cannot remain only with me, obliviously stumbling about, thinking not of Varda, of Manwe, of Nienna, of Ulmo, of Este, of Yavanna, of Aule, Vaire, Tulkas, of Vana, even of Namo, these naming very few. It is not so for you to hide from them. It is time for you to be seen by each of us. If indeed, and it was so, that many Ages we were apart, how long have you been distant from these? 'Tis time to reunite with those whom you have not known for many Ages. Think not that this Jewel might be forged by your own will and power, alone as you rest in Lorien! Is it not so that you need each Valie and Vala to aid you? Ithilwen, so long have I desired you may bid to stay. That you may remain with me, hidden in Lorien Fair beyond any fear or doubt, and yet it is not so. You must go and restore Arda. All of us must. This shall be the end of Time, the end of Ages if we do not go. This will be the end of all. Yet we can prevent it, and in this Quest we must. _

He turned to her, and held her closer towards him. Then, he spoke once more:

_Ithilwen, if we do not give all that we are to light, what light we had shall fade to darkness. If our good Desires are not fulfilled, they shall turn swiftly towards Evil desires. If we do not use what hope we have, what hope we have is robbed of us. No. We must act, and upon each action, our heart and mind must rest. Fea and hroa, we must give. Mind and heart, we must give. Power and lack of it, we must give. For all is given that it may be in turn given to save that which has been given._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel closed her eyes, and sensing her surroundings she heard a call from afar, one of Sorrow, and yet of Hope.

_Irmo, indeed what you say is in truth. Already, Time has moved on, and with it I must depart, despite my wishes to stay, for Time does not wait for those who tarry. Nienna calls for me, and I must go to her. For just as you would not leave your Kin, I would not either. I am sorry, Irmo Lórien, and yet you may know already that this was destined to happen. Release me, Irmo...I must visit her, and I shall seek what I must in order to fulfil this Quest that now stands upon the edge of a knife. Stray but a little, and it will fall to the ruin of all. This I will not let it happen, and I will do what I can, in heart and mind, in hróa and féa, to bring about the Healing of Arda that hath long been awaited by all of us._

She opened her eyes, and gave Irmo a small smile as she broke the embrace and softly walked forward a few steps, speaking again:

_I shall miss thee dearly, Irmo, and thus fair Lórien may as well become only a song of memory for me henceforth, ne'er to be seen again from this moment onwards after I depart._

She turned back and gazed at him with much sorrow and longing, waiting for him to say what he wished ere they were sundered from each other once more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Irmo cast a similar glance towards her, and it seemed he was very much grieved, and yet within him a great hope and delight arose. He spoke to her:

_If to Nienna you must tread, then I may ever pardon your quick parting. I knew well that this needed to be, and yet I said naught of it, for you were too weak and weary, and if I had but mentioned it your heart may have been overtaken by fear and despair, your desires by utter darkness. Yet it is not so, for you have risen above the fear of shadow, standing in the midst of darkness as a crack of light shining faintly through the cloud as it passes over. _

He sighed, and then continued:

_Do not think this! If ever fate may bid and allow your return to Lorien then we shall ever stand open to you, and ever welcome you with arms open to embrace._

As he spoke, suddenly Este appeared also beside him, and spoke her farewells to Miriel:

_Ithilwen, I shall greatly long for and miss you, as you have given me much peace and delight. To share brief moments has been a great joy, and to share a lifetime, mayhaps, I suppose is more than I can dare to ask. Share your light with all, aen nin athae aphad ci ui!_

Irmo spoke once more, and as he said this, he gave her a final parting gift. A beautiful crystal, rough and jagged, yet sparkling with much light. Its color was of a soft green hue, and he offered it to her with much love, and spoke enchantingly as was frequent his custom:

_Namarie! Namarie nin veleth nin calad!_

And with these words, he parted from her.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

_Námárie indeed!_

There Miriel, taking the crystal and having been renewed in much strength, sought for the Halls of Fui where Nienna dwelt, and within short time she arrived. By her Will, the doors were opened, and she strode in softly with little sound. Closing her eyes, she felt a familiar presence in the distance:

_Nienna, Qalme-T_á_ri, Mistress of Death. I have come to you. I, Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, mayhaps better known by you as Eressë-Tári, Mistress of Solitude; for we are much alike. I, Aira Niélë o Estel ar Envinyanië_, _Eternal Tear of Hope and Healing; for such was the epithet you named me by in days of distant past. 

I greet thee on this hour of our meeting. Too long hath it been, for Four Ages hath passed betwixt us._

There she walked forward, and noticed a figure clad in grey before her. She bowed gently and gracefully, before slowly standing up again.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Now in the Halls of Fui, dwelt Nienna, Lady of Sorrows, Mistress of Death, full of pity and abounding evermore in empathy. Upon the arrival of Miriel, she was delighted slightly, and yet with each emotion of joy upon her were woven deep threads of sorrow and pain, tears and loathing, for such was only too well her ways and paths. As Miriel approached her bowing, Nienna turned gracefully and looked upon the young Maia who entered her place of rest, and in her smooth voice laden with ineffable sorrow, she spoke in response to the greeting of Miriel:

_ Eressë-Tári, is it you indeed? Have you travelled far to come upon my place of resting? Great indeed has been my sorrow and meaningless toil throughout these ages, woven with trembling fear and terrible pity. How much it grieves me of the fate of Arda as is now. How much it saddens my heart so forth so that e'en great rejoicing by some shall not to be chanted in my tones. For how indeed can I rejoice when sorrow lay eminently over me? Yet I feel no pity for my own self, as this is my existence, one of pity, of mercy, and empathy. For in lamentation, I must remain for only the sorrowful cries of lamentation and agony shall be so enough to teach the meaning of hope! If dwells no sorrow, joy has no meaning. Sorrow teaches heart and fea alike to remain in the state of sadness and torment, for such is the way to learn pity and mercy towards all. It gladdens me brief that you have come._

She gazed upon Miriel, and motioned for her to come closer, as intimacy and sorrow were only too often Nienna's ways.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel gently walked towards her, and her voice was filled with much love mingled with grief:

_I know not of what my purpose is within Arda now. Heal her I shall, yet what else? How shall I achieve it? Just who exactly am I, and what role do I play within this world? How significant is this said role? Námo's Prophecy lays upon me, and e'ermore I have tried to evade it, yet I find I cannot! Many visions he sent me, that I should fall into Darkness - farewell into Darkness, Miriel! Let Doom embrace you, why resist it? 

Why resist it indeed! I cannot, for the threads of Fate have been woven already! Yet..._

A single tear fell like rain upon the floors of Nienna's Halls, though she continued:

_Yet, I wish not to let Darkness find me, as he hath put it! Why should it? Irmo told me the Ainur are beings of Light!_

She slowly took out the green crystal, and its hue lit up softly. She gazed at it for long, then spoke:

_Irmo gave me this, as a souvenir of farewell ere I left the fair Gardens of Lórien. I suppose it holds much meaning, for within it is a similar Light to what I shall craft in the future._

In this, she referenced to Lómelire, yet she spoke of it not at this moment, for she desired much else to be discussed of first.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Nienna felt her sorrow, as she was only too accustomed to grief. She spoke to Miriel softly, and yet within her voice, tones of utter lamentation could be sensed, and with each word she both seemed to cry out in sorrowful song, and to speak smoothly without rhythm or melody:

_You shall heal Arda? How great is such a purpose, and yet it grieves me great. How indeed shall you come to accomplish this? Surely your victory shall not be one of defeat? Surely you shall not banish and destroy all that does not stand with you but rather against you, shall you?  Eressë-Tári, you are to have pity and mercy, to think first of mind and heart, and then to think of motive and action. To not act quickly or startled, for such choices might surely lead only to destruction and harm. You must pity even those who show none to you. You must long for them, sorrow for them, for hearts that feel sorrow for themselves, know well of such things, and cannot long go astray against the soft beckon of call to return home. All belong,  Eressë-Tári. None lay out of place or out of reach. 

It saddens my heart to hear such of Namo. I knew long that such despair laid over him, for Vaire was quick indeed to speak of these things with me, yet hesitated to challenge or question him. I counselled her to only respond with love, mingled with a longing grief, woven with threads of tears and loathing, for if much sorrow and love there is to show, let it be displayed that a heart may learn to love or be taught to follow the call. 

Beautiful jewel indeed it is. You have come to Irmo, and to Este? What of them? A fog or cloud seems to lay over our speech and mindful talk. All is well I trust, or you might not have returned here. All is well, yes. And yet all is laden with sorrow, Arda is broken, and I shall bathe her wounds with the tears of my loathing for her fates.

Let your tears fall, if feel you as I do! Ne'er shall you feel ashamed to let well-shed tears escape you. Greater is the shame of holding back tears, and letting them flow not, for this shows great weakness and pride, that e'en your sorrow you cannot dare to express._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel could not even hear her Valie finish ere her tears had begun to fall, and she turned slightly, looking out to the Western Seas.

_So this is what you feel indeed...how can all be well when so much sorrow exists, when Arda is Marred, and therefore so am I? For my fate is tied with Arda itself! The Light of the Two Trees also...much indeed hath been reawakened, and yet much more there shall be. 

Yet it surprises me greatly, that Vaire sought you out. But what of Námo? Great despair he hath harboured indeed, for he held them within himself for so long, only being able to pronounce his Dooms at the bidding of Manwe, I presume. I hold much pity for him, e'en when he was harsh to me in words, and I hold much sorrow and pity for Melkor himself also, just as you did, and I must say, we may as well be the only ones who still hold Hope for him. Many others...many others have given up on any chance of redemption for him._

Here she turned to face Nienna again, and walked towards her, caressing her Valie's hands in her own:

_Yet we both know it, do we not? Sorrow, grief, pity and mercy are key to redemption, and redemption is key to the Healing of Arda! Thus, such is why I still hold a place for him, e'en after so long! I will not give up seeking what I wish to do._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Nienna embraced her as they held hands, and both expressed their grief. The likeness of Maia and Valie were only too evident, and they both wept for the fates of Arda. At great length of miserable sorrow, Nienna spoke:

_E'en in these times, laden with sorrow, mingled with the salt of a thousand tears, Arda does shine. Though She is scorned at beaten, She stands silent and utters no cry, the real grief I feel for Her goes deeper than the marring of Her surface. For Her tears are held back, suppressed and though She wishes to express them, for so often all that is truly needed is to be heard and loved, embraced and calmed.

Vaire has long sought counsel from me, for Namo is becoming angry and restless. Hate has begun to burn in his heart, and he fills his each thought with piercing despair. He sees no hope nor light, to him the world is utter darkness, and it lay only moments from its ultimate destruction. Vaire has tried to weave for him tapestries of hope and light and goodness, and yet he is dissatisfied with them, and casts them away. Vaire has been troubled with this for great lengths of time, and had hope indeed upon your arrival to the Halls of Mandos, which she spoke of with me for she knew your coming. To her dismay, no relief nor healing sprung forth from your visit, and it seemed to her that Namo became even more despairing and lost in his ways of fear. 

Pity is e'er of goodness, Eressë-Tári. Never shall you go astray to give mercy and love and pardon. For such is ever the ways of the Wise.

You see true. Let us prepare the path of redemption with our many tears until it is laden complete with sorrow. It is our task to express our love through sorrowful lamentation and misery, for none speak a harsher and more beautiful tone._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel grieved heavily for Námo's current disposition, and spoke through a veil of tears, her voice shaking gravely as she gripped Nienna's hands even tighter:

_Ai, what hath my visit done to him! I, his Maia! I drove him down paths of despair and apprehension, rather than hope, jubilation, peace and fulfillment? O, what have I done to him! This cannot be! I intended this not!_

After a long pause and between shaking breaths, she finally managed to continue:

_Námo hath indeed bid me to not return e'er again to his Halls. Yet, I pity him, and I fear for him, and I hope for him! Why, I cannot leave him alone; I shall have to return - I wish to, yet he would cast me away, banish me again just as he did already! I would ne'er leave Arda to be Marred, to conceal Her emotions, akin to how I have always concealed mine! Indeed, the Fate of Arda hath been intertwined with my own! 

You have ne'er seen me weep so tremendously in Námo's Halls, have you? And yet, here is where I may release it all, for you may understand me, mayhaps better than any other! For grief and sorrow hath filled me, just as it filled Námo also, yet there shall be Hope for him, just as I have Hope, and so is there Hope for Arda Herself..._

With this, her knees gave way, and she descended down to the floors, her grey and black robes spread aimlessly about her. Covering her face with her hands, her tears streamed in a cascading waterfall, for it was in similar fashion that she had knelt like this ere Námo, and now she did the same ere Nienna.

Memories of the Past were always difficult to release, for they held some of the deepest emotions ever to be thought of.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Nienna, in contrast to the actions of Namo, slipped also gently down, and knelt upon the floors of The Halls of Fui. There, she wept. So often did Nienna weep, that her face was e'er bathed in tears, and her eyes red with sorrowing. She sat beside Miriel, and spoke to her, feeling all of the weight and grief of the young Maia and mayhaps even more than this:

_Eressë-Tári, it ne'er was your intent to send Namo into such perilous despair. Yet he has seen into your future, or so Vaire has told me in mind. She has told me that he cannot take his eyes off of you, off of the doom of Arda for e'en a second, and his gaze is ever fixed upon a pitiful future that he claims to be laid before you.

I know not of any futures, for time was never my element or path. I always remained a mourning mother, a Queen of Lamentation whose sole existence was to sorrow and weep, grieving for those who grieve not. Yet Vaire has told me of Namo's ways. She speaks to me, she tells me well that Namo avoids her, and stays with her not any longer. He seems well to abandon her, and at times even to banish her. I pity her much, and yet the pity I have for her is e'en greater in light of the fate of Namo. 

Arda's fate doth indeed lay tied to your own. Bound by some force that lay beyond, and you may not fight it. You must then, not lose hope. For if Arda has a fate akin to your own in all ways, if you are hopeless, she is hopeless. If you are lost and wandering aimlessly, the same it is for her!

I understand these things well, Eressë-Tári. I feel the sheer weight of each tear that falls from your eyes, scorned with fear and sorrow. I feel the shadow that lay over your heart, and I sense your deep pity and the emotions you hide so close! If you wish for comfort, you must find one who feels your sorrow, and I shall be for you that beacon. 

Mayhaps, you should wish to speak to others of the Valar also, I do not doubt that they are much grieving your untimely way of vanishing. Yet of all, Vaire and Namo are those that need you most, and I urge you to speak with them in mind, and e'en in their Halls at some future moment. I feel their pains. Vaire, the immense sorrow and lament from the rejection she has felt from Namo. For he speaks in ways that he shall sure regret, and yet the wounds have already been too well made. And Namo, for he is tormented by despair, his heart fails within him, and his hope and empathy wear thin. 

Have pity upon them, and never achieve victory by defeat, for if in battle you bring forth victory by becoming what you have fought, your fate is of the loss, and not of the victor._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel looked up at Nienna, and asked with doubt:

_Shall I depart now, so soon, to Námo's Halls again? Does Vaire still dwell there? Tell me, for I wish to meet her, and I know that she too awaits my return. Mayhaps Námo I shall see again as well. If he cannot forget me, nor can I, and I have ne'er done so anyways._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Nienna sighed thoughtfully, tears still streaming down her face as she spoke:

_I do not urge you leave so soon, and I shall not deny you a place of peace, to bear away your grief and sorrow in the light of hope's hearkening call. I shall not make choice that is yours, and not mine. Your path lay in bidding for your own choosing. I beg you only to speak with Vaire, and Namo, for my part. That you might know what is coming to be, that you might feel the pain and sorrow that lay upon them. 

Speak to them through mind, if you may. I shall let you to stay wherever you wish, Eressë-Tári, not binding to me even the path of my own slumber. You may rest and be at peace and sorrow, toiling away meaninglessly as long I have done, for as long as you will it. 

I know only too well their sorrow, and I can speak with certainty, that such is great, and their pains and perils still greater._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel stood up gracefully, though her voice was still laden with melancholy, tinged with slight Hope:

_Ah, how great is my desire to remain! I have sought long for an abode to remain e'ermore. Námo hath banished me from his Halls, Irmo informed me of my fate in Healing Arda, and thus I could not remain long in his Gardens either. What of your Halls, Qalme-Tári? Of how long shall I stay here? How long would you wish me to stay? Up until this moment only, a little longer, or perhaps forever?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Nienna looked towards Miriel with love, and in her voice entwined with deep sorrow and a fragment of fear, she spoke:

_I shall not cast you away, Eressë-Tári. I shall not bid your departure e'er. Be what may anything. And yet, I fear you cannot stay here. Your heart and fate is intertwined with the fate of Arda, is it not? If e'er you remain with me, grieving and lamenting, Arda shall ever brim with tears and sorrow.. 

I pity others, Eressë-Tári. They have borne burdens too heavy, and now they are crushed by the weights of regret. For Vaire, I feel deep sadness, as ne'er did she act to nurture such ill thoughts in Namo, and yet ill thoughts he has turned to, his despair mingled with hate and anger._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel faced her Valie, and inquired once more:

_But where does Vaire dwell, if not in Námo's Halls? For Námo hath cast her away, hath he not? And surely I would say that at least the bond betwixt Vala and Maia shall restore at least some Hope within Námo, and thus lessen his despair? If not now, when?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Nienna lifted her hand gently and stroked the hair of Miriel. With this action, she spoke:

_From my own understanding, and bid you it is small, Vaire dwells now just beyond his Halls. She does not wish to leave him, for some force holds her back from doing such. What torments her most is Namo's actions towards her. For each of her tapestries he has cast away from his Halls, and it seems he rejects all that she has done for him, and speaks of her not any longer. 

Do as you must, Eressë-Tári. Yet, always take caution and care in emotion. Seek first heart and mind, and when heart and mind have been too well dealt with, look towards motives and action and anger. How much death we may prevent if only emotion was contemplated before action..._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

_Indeed...Námarie, Qalme-Tári. May we meet again..._

Miriel let go, and in her compassion and great desire to help, she fled beyond Námo's Halls to seek for the Weaver.

_Vaire...I come to thee. It is I, Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, and on behalf of Nienna I come to heal your pain, to reduce your sorrow, to share your grief. Námo may have left you in some way, but another comes back to you, and that is I._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Vaire, hearing the voice of Miriel seemed troubled, and despite her sadness, she spoke with forced delight. Hiding her sorrow, and concealing her tears.

_Miriel? Do I indeed know of you? I feel within me that if ever we have met, it was in days of distant past, so different from the Time I now inhabit that I know not if they were e'en in this time of life. _

Gracefully, she arose from the ground beside Namo's Halls where she had been hiding, She looked towards Miriel, and it seemed she did not fully know the young Maia.

_Pardon deep my confusion, what has lead you here? Do I indeed have knowledge of you?_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel reached out to her with her thoughts, and showed her a vision of the past.

_Now? Do you know me? Have you forgotten me for so long? After Four Ages hath passed?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Vaire gazed with startling emotion, and suddenly her thoughts began to return to her. She spoke:

_Yes- I indeed have recollection of you. Miriel, you are. Namo always named you Amaniel, and you were his Maia. You stayed long with him in his Halls.

I ask your fondest pardon, for such had strayed from my mind. If you come seeking Namo-_

A tear rolled down her cheek as she stopped suddenly.

_If you have come to seek Namo, you shall find him in jubilation not. And I urge that you, might not wander to his Halls, for he has been-_

She began to greater feel the emotion, and in her sadness, she simply ended:

_Distant, from me. _

Then she fell silent, and spoke naught, but waited for the response of Miriel patiently, as tears flowed from her eyes.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel walked over to Vaire, and embraced her lovingly.

_I know'st of the burdens you bear, for I sought Nienna ere I came to you, and I have seen Námo already. He claims I shall fall into Darkness, yet know well that my light hath returned, and I fear most greatly that Námo himself..._

She stopped suddenly and drew a sharp, shuddering intake of breath, before continuing again:

_I fear most greatly that Námo himself is falling into Darkness..._

She then retreated for a while, before she returned with a certain tapestry: one that she had cherished all these Ages, and one that she had retained for so long. Within it depicted Vaire and Miriel, both weaving together in simultaneous harmony, and great exuberance was instilled within both Valie and Maia of those times.

_Mayhaps you recollect this, Vaire? The two of us together?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Vaire sunk deeply into the embrace, and though it lasted brief, she cherished it. She spoke fearfully as she trembled:

_Darkness? Nay, such fate shall not befall him, shall it? What then hath I done? What could I have done that I did not? I did sendeth to him every kind of comfort and love, and in turn he sent anger and hate, banishing me from his Halls, I who he loved-_

She stopped short, and tears began to rush down her cheeks and her heart was deeply saddened. She continued, trying hard to hold back her emotions:

_But whom he loves no more, no more that I can see or touch, or sense, and yet I trust that he may at once be with me once more, beside me, if only he may see......_

Much sadness came over her as Miriel departed, and yet as Miriel returned, her delight was great, for she had not had such company and comfort for much time, since Namo had cast her from his Halls.

_'Tis the tapestry I made when you first learned from Namo. I recall it well.. You would go with Namo and he would speak to you in ways beyond your understanding, yet you treasured each moment of it. When your time for learning had passed, I would lead you, and we would weave tapestries, each thread woven with love, each move with a will and passion for others._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel smiled, and answered with a voice of compassion and love:

_Then let us leave behind such memories of grief, and mayhaps we shall weave a little more, shall we, whilst the time is nigh? Let us cherish the Present, and think not of the Past nor the Future for now, and let Time pass its ways._

She departed once more, but soon returned with many other tapestries, and sorrow lengthened at last within her countenance, though she displayed it not to Vaire, for she wanted moments of jubilation for her; though it seemed e'en her grief was much, and she could not conceal it.

_How intriguing, that all these tapestries woven either by your hand or by the two of us, had all depicted me within them, and yet those were the only tapestries he neglected and discarded from his Halls? What hath come over him, Vaire?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

As she returned, Vaire gazed lovingly towards Miriel, and in her mind she thought of all of their times of weaving, each thread, and through this she was greatly delighted. She turned towards Miriel, and answered her:

_What hath come over him? I know of this not, only that his mind is fixed on despair, and in this despair are woven threads of anger and hate, and yes- _

She shuddered.

_Even darkness. Such threads it seems have engulfed him, and though with love I try ever to respond, my grief is great that he has fallen into such ways. You shall find many tapestries, each woven by my own hand or by yours in company, and yet there is one you shall not find. This one was my favorite, and you may recall it well. It depicted Namo teaching you, when you were very young, and myself beside him, his arm spread around me in love._

For a brief moment, she gazed out in deep thought, remembering times of old, and grieving that such times had slipped away so swiftly. She continued:

_When first I tried to comfort him, he cast many of my tapestries away, and these you have found, and yet at my last visit to him, I expressed my love for him, and it was met with utter hatred. I know not what came over him. He tore my tapestry- our tapestry in a fit of anger, and banished me from his Halls. This was when last I did see him._

She shed a tear, yet quickly dried her eyes upon her cloak, and swiftly arose, speaking once more in repetition, relaying what already she had said:

_This was when last I did see him._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

Miriel shuddered, and her eyes darkened as she stood up, her arm slipping away from her Valie like the gentleness of a fresh breeze, as the young Maia - young physically as ever, but strengthened profoundly in heart, mind and Will over the immense time period of Four Ages - strode with much resentment towards Námo's Halls. In thought she called out, her voice mingled with utter lamentation, confusion, and most of all, bitterness; bitterness towards Námo and what he had done to both her and Vaire - that is, banishing them both from his Halls:

_Námo, what hath come over thee? What hast thou wrought in thyself? What hath Time and Fate done to you? What hast thou done to thyself, and to the ones you love? Or hath your heart been Darkened so deeply, so swiftly, so suddenly, that you know'st not of Love anymore, of Compassion, of Hope, of Happiness? Your Halls have no Light within them, yet I come as the Light bringer, the only one beside Vaire! You tore her Tapestry to shreds! How could you? Now I see why you spoke of the Void! Now I see it all! Your Prophecies have been tainted with Darkness, as so is your heart and féa!_

All this she exclaimed with much passion, enough for Vaire to hear also. She knew Vaire needed someone to stand up for her after so long; if it was going to be someone, it was going to be _her_.

_Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, Tercano Calo._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Vaire listened, yet she spoke not, and only sat, watching eagerly through veils of tears and sorrow for the fate of her beloved Spouse; Namo.

Namo now heard Miriel from his Halls, and was filled with much anger towards her. For he felt that Miriel indeed was the reason of Arda's marring, and indeed she would fall to darkness, and in a strange way deep within him he was actually *delighted* that she would fall to darkness, for he felt it was only what she was deserving of. He spoke, his voice cold and stern, the Halls filled with dark and cold chill at each word:

_What hath come over me you ask, and I ask what hath bid you enter my Halls once more? I have banished you! I have cast you from my Halls, not to return on your own bidding! Time and Fate I master. They do none to me, for they cannot touch me! I do as I wish with them, and I see all that lay in the Past and Future, and also the Unimportant Present Moment. My heart darkened? My heart hath not been darkened! It was yours, was it not? Yours that darkened, your hair stained black as ash, and pitiful. Such is your fate. Leave to it, why do you resist what must come to pass? Or hath you forgotten it? Forget it not!_

As he said this, all walls and floor and even the dome of the chamber in which Miriel stood shone forth with the hideous image of herself. Her hair darkened, her garments stained black as ash, her hair the shade of nothingness, her eyes black and dark.

_Hath you forgotten? You shall not again! For I have had rule of your mind, and now such rule I may come to use.._

He lifted up the Jewel of Varda, that had apparently not been shattered, but rather taken. It's core still tainted as shadow, and yet it had power still. 

In this moment, he filled her mind with the sad and pitiful darkened image of herself, embedding it into her being so deep she might not escape it. Then, he spoke:

_Now you shall not forget. Nay. Why have you come? Why is it that you have returned where you are banished? _

Suddenly, all light in his Halls went out, yet Miriel kept walking, somehow aware in her fea in which chamber Namo Mandos now dwelt. She walked onward, and came suddenly upon the place in which he now resided.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 10, 2022)

All Darkness that had been set forth by Námo was extinguished at once by her Light - a battle between Light and Darkness it indeed was, and she was able to read him just from a glance of her eyes at him, at his _féa _deep within him - concealed it was supposed to be, yet it was not to her.

By the mere power of her Will she simply bade such a vision and memory of her past Darkness to fade into oblivion - indeed, she seemed to now have the upper hand by some Maiarin power awakened from within. She had seen into his future, of what would happen, yet to start off with she lifted her hand, and many memories, visions, flashbacks, past images fluttered through the Vala's mind, one after another without end.

The Doomsman was apparently immobilised by her Will, and she then proceeded to send the images of his future - that he would fall if he did not change.

_What say you?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 10, 2022)

Namo was deeply troubled by her power, and greatly disturbed that she seemed to have authority over him. And so, he prepared for her a vision, and yet it was not in truth real, it seemed to appear real, or leastways to appear as a vision of the Future.

In the vision, Miriel was darkened, her heart laying in despair, and Vaire, chained in the chambers of Namo Mandos, with no aid or protection. 

It quickly faded, and Namo spoke once more, seemingly unfazed by the visions she had sent him, for so deep was his heart and fea tangled with darkness that he would not easily escape, nor desired to. He spoke to her, his voice cold and stern:

_What say you, Mornedhel? You shall fall to darkness. You fool! Thinking that you have chance and power against I, Namo Mandos! You have none! _

Now, Namo's words were neither complete deception nor truth. True indeed that Miriel had some power over him, and yet the power of a Vala, is not easily challenged.

_Do you not feel my power? I have merely but begun!_

With this, he sent a striking blow towards her, and it seemed she slipped to her knees, neither overcome nor victorious.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 11, 2022)

With fast and sharp reflexes she sent a sudden and poignant wave of energy towards him that caused him to stumble over in astonishment, yet for some reason he barely maintained his equilibrium.

Miriel stood up slowly, and uttered in a voice of Doom:

_I, Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, shalt protect Vaire! If you have left her, and indeed you have, know'st well that I shall ne'er do the same! I will not tread such a path of yours! I see much Darkness within you, Námo, and I know it well I have my own, yet what you see ere you now is my Light, ninya Calad. Mornedhel you may call me - indeed, I would count myself among the Moriquendi - yet it will not affect my Wishes and my Desires to protect Vaire! I will stand up for her if none else will!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 11, 2022)

He arose swiftly, not overcome by her power, and yet it was evident that he was weak. Suddenly, as was by some unknown force his power, he summoned Vaire to appear before him. She stood silently, watching sadly as Namo looked upon her. Then, she moved closer to Miriel, hoping to protect her. At this, Namo spoke:

_I, Namo Mandos, Doomsman of Arda have power over Vaire! You shalt not protect her against him who knows her, and who has great power upon her, you shalt not preserve her, for I get final word! What you do shalt be to no avail, for I hold all power in my Halls! Tread my path? Nay! You shalt not tread my path for my paths are beyond you! Your light? Light shall swiftly be overcome by piercing darkness, dawn shall fall to utter Doom! Your will to protect Vaire?_

His eyes turned, and he looked ever fixed upon his wife, Vaire as he spoke:

_Vaire! Weaver of Utter Doom! Have you come to say your last farewell? Too well we have already bid goodbye and yet I care for it not!_

With this, he sent a shocking wave towards Vaire and as it struck her, she fell back.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 12, 2022)

Miriel, by her fierce passion to protect the Weaver, moved behind her, and caught her Valie as she fell. Yet when Miriel gazed down upon Vaire, she noticed that her eyes were closed, thus she made no response in the very least - her _fána _remained completely still, and this Miriel had foreseen, but still she was surprised at it having came to pass so soon in the flow of Time.

The young Maia looked upon Vaire with much sorrow, placing an enchantment over her so that the Doomsman could not harm her in any way. She then turned towards Námo. Her eyes flashed suddenly like black ice as she stood up, and such a flash initiated a oscillating shockwave that made his Halls tremble and shake tremendously with latent power as he fell.

Despite all this commotion, Vaire's tapestries were unharmed in the slightest, for ere Miriel was banished from these Halls she had enchanted all these tapestries when she left, so that they were filled with great Light - if Námo made contact with them in the slightest, he would be scorched deeply, for he had been filled with much Darkness, yet it seemed he knew it not.

As Miriel spoke, her voice was even more dispassionate and stricter than Námo's own; with each sentence she advanced one step forwards, looming over him as Námo struggled to stand. Each word was uttered slowly, almost menacingly, intertwined with ultimate clarity and calamity:

_Your paths are beyond mine? My paths are beyond the confinements of Time itself! 

My Light, overcome by Darkness? I harbour both, and I control both - Dawn and Doom I know only too well of! 

You to have the final word over Vaire? It is I who now guards her in more ways than one! 

You to hold all power in your Halls? I hold boundless power also, though I have always kept it hidden! *Now you shall witness my true identity, part of my true power!*_

Now, her aura glowed an enlightening obsidian, and Námo's Halls darkened entirely that not even the tiniest sliver of Light could seep in; yet such Darkness was fully within her essence of control, and it tainted her not. These last words of hers were entwined with vast sovereignty and dominance, so that it seemed even Námo Mandos, fifth greatest Arata, trembled and shuddered uncontrollably in unexplored apprehension:

_*You know not of who I am now; for after Four Ages, Arda has changed, and so have I! It is no longer the Maia once known as Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel who stands ere you, for she is long gone! She is not a Maia now, for she hath advanced beyond such a position as she was supposed to in due Time, and hath awakened in power so that she is now equal in status to the Valar, equal in status to the Aratar - as she once was in the Beginning of Days! Lúme apanhta illi tar cenya! Time shall reveal all to be seen! 

She is another now - another beyond Memory, beyond Time, beyond the very Bounds of Fate itself, Boundless and Infinite - Fading Bound of Time's Last End! Quelië Lanya o Lúmmena Métima Mettanyë! Lómelindë Lindórië is her true name, her true identity, and here she stands ere you, Námo Mandos!*_

Henceforth, no longer was she known as Miriel. Instead, Lómelindë Lindórië, Dusk-Singer Who Arises in Beauty, had been awakened at long last, as was her true name when she was once counted among the Valier.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 14, 2022)

As Miriel spoke, Nienna whispered softly into the depths of her mind, and spoke in sorrow and mercy. For pity indeed it seemed Miriel had forgotten, and she was only too close to defeating Namo, and ending the long course of Time that Namo had lived. Gently she spoke:

Eresse-Tari, how greatly I do praise your confidence and loyalty, and yet your tone frightens and grieves me. Speak always with empathy, mercy towards even the most dark.

And suddenly, around Miriel now appeared each of the Valar. Shining in glory, each in their own power. And each spoke to Miriel in mind, sharing both hope and sorrow, laud and grief, except for Vaire. For so greatly scorched in heart by the piercing darkness of Namo's fea, bonded to her own by love, and sharing in both pain and suffering. And in a single moment, all was still and at peace. Then, Elbereth Varda Elentari spoke softly and sweetly to Miriel in lilting tone, addressing her now rightly as Lómelindë Lindórië:

Lómelindë Lindórië, you who were once named as Miriel Ithilwen Amaniel, I now speak to you as your light has burst from beyond cloud and shadow. Your fea and hroa shine deeply within you, and yet a final challenge shall be posed against you until the completion of your power and light. You must change the heart of Namo, him who stands before us. Stolen by power of darkness, Master of Fate and Time. Nin calad aen tur. (My light shall ever be with you.) And yet, this challenge is for you. And so our aid, though great, must not be the victor. Indeed, you must be the healer and not simply the one who ministers healing.

She stepped away from Miriel gently, and watched silently, awaiting the response of Miriel with great patience, as was often her custom.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

Miriel closed her eyes, and sighed softly, walking towards Námo gently. Kneeling down gracefully beside him, she eyed him with much sorrow, and she embraced him lovingly, for he had evermore been one of the closest to her among the Valar. A radiant Light surrounded him, enveloping him in much warmth and Hope, and she spoke in a tone of melancholy and pity:

_Námo Mandos, do indeed forgive me for what I had inflicted upon you. Let it not trouble you, for you must understand indeed that much shadow you have been covered within, much Darkness intertwined within you, as it is within me also. Such are the Threads of Fate interwoven that connect us so deeply together, for very few stand in our likeness. Love mingled with Grief, Hope mingled with Despair, Light mingled with Darkness, Dawn mingled with Doom. 

Such paradoxes do indeed set us within much uncertainty and fear of the Unknown, of paths Beyond Time, of the Void Beyond All. Yet 'tis also in these paradoxes that Hope may be brought forth through understanding oneself, through overcoming our greatest fears. Your fear was so great when I left you for Four Ages so suddenly, that your heart was set in stone, and a pillar of gloom environed you. Yet know it well that I am here, that we are all here, and let your Darkness be dispersed completely by the Grace of the Valar, by Lómelinde Lindórie - once counted among the Maiar, now counted among the Valier._

She leaned in closer, and whispered the very first words that Námo had told her when she became her Maia - indeed, Memories of the Past were never forgotten - and her voice was lilting and comforting, enchanting and soothing - almost sending him into a deep slumber at the sound of her words that flowed in beautiful concordant harmony:

_*Sometimes, peace can only come to you when you reflect on your meaningful existence. Only then may you understand your true nature, your true identity, that will allow you to fulfill your purpose in this World.*_

Her voice echoed across his Halls softly like a serene river, and she held him ever closer, for she knew that he had been changed for the better through such words of hers, and that great Light had been instilled within him once again. She spoke her last words to him, as tranquil as ever:

_*Ai! Áva rucë, Námo Mandos, ninya anmelda Vala! Gerich veleth Lómelinde Lindórie...gerich veleth Ninya...*_
(Ah! Fear not, Námo Mandos, my most beloved Vala! You have the love of Lómelinde Lindórie...you have My love...)

_For such is the Grace of the Valar, the Grace of the Dusk-Singer Who Arises in Beauty._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Comforted much by her words, Namo fell silently into the embrace, speaking naught, and yet through his deep thoughts welling up to emotion, much could be understood of how her actions had deeply affected him. As he stood beside Lómelindë Lindórië, such emotion that never had he felt since times of Distant Past, and such sorrow overcame him that for the present simple fleeting moment, he wept. Grief overcame him, and sorrow moved him to silver tears. At great length, yet not breaking the embrace with Lómelindë, he spoke in a tone of great sorrow, and yet his words were woven within threads of hope:

Amaniel, you who I had ever named Amaniel, in what way can I return from such utter Darkness? How indeed can you embrace me after these years of sudden untimely absence and wrath? Great you have become, your light has blossomed indeed, shining like Dawn. Time flees, it shall ever be so. Never shall Time last any more than a moment, for Time is a moment, and thus what defines existence may not last longer than is fit to be. 

In silence, he held her ever closer, and as he had not done for Ages, he sung to her, enveloping her in the sound of deep love, for he knew now that such was her pleasure and delight.

Fading Time, woven with love,
Great our joy, sent from above.

And with Namo, sung all of the Valar, speaking of Lómelindë in all of her greatest powers and perils. The first of these, Varda:

Star on High, Radiance Bright,
Glow of Moon, Star shone alight.

Second, sung Manwe:

Passing Wind, far in the Air,
Gentle breeze, lovely and fair.

Third, Nienna:

Sorrowful love, shown by great tears,
Proving great kindness throughout passing years.

Fourth, Este:

Healing stream, flowing away,
Draught of peace, ere end of the day.

Fifth, Irmo:

Desire's hope, lost within mind,
Dreaming heart, what shall you find?

Sixth, Vaire:

Threads of Hope, woven in sorrow,
Mourning days past, and yet glad for tomorrow. 

Seventh, Yavanna:

Tree of Light, blossoming new,
Meadow of Hope, yet laden with dew.

Eighth, Ulmo:

Water of strength, yet in weakness still,
Ocean of much, and yet nothing can fill.

Ninth, Nessa:

Swift as the Dawn, and with speed of the Night,
Shining so greatly with radiant light. 

Tenth, Orome:

Pursuer of Hope, against every Fear,
Hunter of Darkness, dispeller of tear.

Eleventh, Vana:

Beautiful rose, woven with purpose,
Resplendent fragrance of Grace within us.

Twelfth, Tulkas:

Strength of Warrior, yet silence of Grace,
Defeating each Evil and rising in place.

Thirteenth, Aule:

Maker of much, harvester of Light,
Building great weapons for use in the fight.

Then, Varda spoke once more:

Lómelindë Lindórië, Dusk-singer arising in Beauty, hearken to the words of my call, for now among Valier you stand, and for such greatness all among Valar are indeed glad. And yet, with Power and Light, with Wisdom and Honor, with Elegance and Grace, must also follow greater responsibility and purpose. Enlightened by Grace, Strengthened by Love, Kindled by Hope, you are to begin great journeys, and e'en mayhaps to fulfill that which you have e'er desired to fulfill. Nauva i nauva. What should be shall ever be, and yet I feel in present your task has been made complete.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

Lómelinde turned away from Varda, hiding a small smile, as she gazed into distance afar. She spoke softly:

_Indeed, Nauva i Nauva. Yet, hast thou not remembered that such a Prophecy is still upon me? Upon me e'er closer? Or is my Light so great now, that is hath banished utter Doom?_

She turned slowly to Námo, and spoke with hope, and curiosity:

_What of Vaire? She still waits for you, e'en in here, in this Space, in this Time. Ne'er hath she lost you, and know it well that ne'er either did I, Amaniel, truly part from thee, Námo Mandos._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Varda watched silently and at great length, spoke:

Think not of doom, for how great a loss indeed it may count if such delight and joy was ended by the thought of Darkness. Let Darkness seep not into your thoughts, guard your mind and heart against it and ne'er shall it take root within you. For in times as this, though you may still wander the World of Arda aimlessly, your home lay e'er in the Heavens, and upon great peril we may come to beckon you and bid you a place of welcome within the Halls of our Grace, for you have proven worthy of such indeed. 

As she spoke, she turned to Namo, feeling the same sadness in her heart of Lómelindë, that naught had been said to Vaire, and it seemed the Weaver only awaited in sorrow the words of Namo whom she loved much. At final length, Namo spoke:

It gladdens my heart that you have remained and yet I did not bid such, for in Doom I banished you, wishing you to flee my Halls, for such is your fate, that you should fall to utter Darkness and ne'er shall you see light anymore...

As he said this, a wave of darkness it seemed passed over him, and almost not within his own conscious, yet with his power still, he sent a harsh blow to Vaire, and yet within his own heart and mind such a choice would never had been his bidding.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

A harsh blow it was - or at least it was meant to be - yet, by Lómelinde's newfound power of Light it did naught to Vaire, for enchanted she was still, and no Darkness could reach her.

Gently, she stood in front of Vaire, and gazed at Námo with much sadness, though her words were intertwined with utter defiance:

_Time hath reversed itself indeed, as I spoke of in Days of Old. If you seek for Vaire, you must diminish my Light first, yet know it well that this is no longer Miriel that stands ere you...her Light would not be extinguished so swiftly...

*Is this the path you truly wish to take, Námo? Your heart and your féa...I sense it well, fellow Féantur...this is not your intention, your bidding, your Will...Come back to the Light, Námo! 

Mornielya alantie!*_
(Your Darkness hath fallen!)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Namo stared in silence, not knowing what had overcome him, and though he knew not, he did not ask, but rather stood silently, speaking naught, and yet within his deepest self, much could be understood of his fea and heart. At great length, it seemed he tried to break free from the Darkness that had befallen him, desiring to escape utter Doom, and yet he could do naught to supress it. Against his own Will, he spoke in fury and wrath:

I, Namo Mandos, take naught demands of those who stand beside me in this place! Have you forgotten your Doom? The Prophecy that has befallen you? Do you remember it not?

In this moment, many of the Valar that stood within his Halls, despite the words of Varda did truly desire to use their power in some way to stop the impending Fates, and yet they stayed still, not moving to action until the time was right and fit for fighting and wrath.

Namo spoke once more:

Do you not know that Vaire has bound herself to me by her own Will? I have then, much more of power that you see not of! I have much power, power over you, over all of the Valar! Power over Time and Fate itself!

As he spoke these words, within his mind and heart, and yet against his own Will, he sent a second blow, yet for this time, it was not that which he had done before. For in this moment, he sent power from within himself, for she was indeed bound to him, and the soothing Light of Lómelindë did nothing to protect Vaire.

Vaire fell backwards, and yet no cry did she utter, her hroa lay upon the cold and stern floor of Namo's great Halls.

Then, Namo, breaking slightly free from his utter Doom, spoke in his true self, by his own Will:

Can naught be done to suppress this? What indeed have I done?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

Lómelinde rushed once more to Vaire's side, for e'ermore was she intent on protecting her - yes, it seemed indeed that those two were woven together by Fate also. Extending her hand, a gentle light emanated from her hróa, yet naught of an effect it had upon the Weaver; at once, Lómelinde knew that such had been deeper than physical confines.

She inhaled deeply, and a much greater Light burst forth from her _féa_, beyond all confines of Darkness and Doom; by her Will, she knew not whether Vaire had been healed or not, though she had spent much of her power, her Light, and in her weariness she collapsed beside Vaire as a metaphorical Void took over her - only hoping that her Light had been successful in reviving the Weaver of Utter Doom - and all was still, silent for a moment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

And yet despite the greatest efforts of Lómelindë in healing the Weaver, she was left untouched, and it seemed indeed that nothing could heal her.

In this moment, Este stepped forward, unable to suppress her great desire to aid and comfort. She placed her hand upon Lómelindë and strength was instilled within her. Upon a silent song, more in heart and mind than in voice, Este gently lifted Lómelindë off of the cold floor, and laid her upon a soft cushion that lay in Namo's Halls, made by the Weaver it seemed for a time such as this alone. Este stepped gently away as she kissed the forehead of the new found Valier softly.

Then, her eyes turned to gaze upon Vaire, and yet despite all her efforts of song and love, breath and speech, kiss and embrace, Vaire remained untouched, still pierced within from this inner blow that Namo had sent upon her, though not by his own Will. 

At length, Namo spoke, and yet once more it was not by his own Will, and his passions and desires were deeply darkened. Scarred, that he may not act in kindness and goodness as once he did, but ever responded with hate and anger, wrath and fury.

Lómelindë Lindórië, Tell me, what now can be done for her? What now shall you do to protect her? Have I not spoken truly? Shall I prove my Power once more?

As he said this, he turned towards Vaire, and once more not in his own Will tormenting his once beloved bride, he sent a terrible blow to Vaire. At once, her hands became scorched, a certain devised plan of Namo, that Vaire might not have strength or ability to weave; her fondest pleasure and only escape from the piercing darkness of Namo's Halls. Namo spoke then once more, darkened in Will and intellect, disordered in heart and fea:

What say you now? What power do you think you have over her? Tell me, Lómelindë Lindórië, Tercano Mornie, What say you now?

Varda seemed to make action to move, and yet she did not step forward, it seemed indeed that she was greatly troubled by such events and it greatly pained her to watch Namo in such way, and yet she knew that such was a challenge for Lómelindë, and not for herself.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

Lómelinde awoke at once, though she thanked Este in thought for the briefest moment of Time. With much speed even faster than the Master of Time could react, the Valie had restrained him deeply, and spoke with much desperation:

_Námo! Come back! You are hurting all of us! Come back! Come back to the Light! Why must Darkness embrace us like this!_

Her tears fell swiftly like drops of silver rain, for rarely did she display outward emotion, yet this time it was simply too much for her to bear, as she held Námo tightly in her embrace.

_Truly intertwined they were, in utter Doom, yet bound by much Light also._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Este sent swift response in mind, and thoughts of healing ever followed her word.
In this moment, Namo spoke, and as Lómelindë stood beside him, embracing him, for a brief and fleeting moment he was healed, full of Light and gazing with emotion:

What have I done? How indeed can this be stopped? What can be done? Wh-What am I to do?

He shuddered, and into this embrace he deeply fell. Then, he continued:

Lómelindë Lindórië, I beg do not loose this embrace. For in this moment my mind may be clear, untouched and enlightened, and yet as you leave me, I fear my mind may indeed befall to what Fate had long been mine for bidding. What say you in this moment? What indeed can be done if naught?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

Lómelinde, by the Will of her _féa_, sent much of her own Light into Námo, though it seemed she had little left, for Doom was intertwined within her as it always had been, and she fell deeper into the embrace, holding him ever closer, for she knew this may be the very last moment they had together.

_Námo...always had you been close to me. Fate brought us so close together; shall it now sunder us so brutally? O, Fate is indeed fickle! But I will do what I must! We are intertwined together in Time, in Doom, in Fate! Mayhaps the only way for such Doom to cease, is to sunder our bond e'ermore - this bond that was once strongest betwixt Vala and Maia! Ai, I wish for it not to be so, yet I fear it may be the only way! Yet, tell me it is not, Eru! Tell me, it cannot happen, can it!_

Of course, she expected little response from the One Creator - though so great was her despair, she had indeed called upon Him, and whether or not He would answer, she wished not to dwell on such a thought.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Namo spoke in mind, and yet by tone or voice he said naught, for all who stood within the Halls of Mandos knew well his deepest intentions, and ne'er were unable to sense his deepest speech:

Lómelindë Lindórië, I know indeed well mayhaps that our bond is to be sundered! How cruel and fickle Fate is that sure it weaves the threads of Fear and Sorrow! That bonds may be cut, spirits broken! How great I grieve this! 

He loosed from their embrace, so as to let her leave, as he desired not to hold her against her own Will, and as he did, as long he had expected, his mind was darkened in sorrow. He turned to Vaire, and within him by his own Will he wished not to harm her, and yet the Will that overcame him desired much in contrast. He spoke, not by his own Will:

Lómelindë Lindórië, Tercano Mornie, What say you? You feel now that you are safe? Protected? Do yo not know that I have full power over your mind, and power over Vaire? She might cease to be for my own part! I have the Jewel, and within it lay the power of your mind! How now can you escape? What now shall you do?

By his own will, a small tear rolled down his cheek and onto the cold floor. His Will was deeply impaired, his feelings darkened.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

_O, Fate, O Time, O Memory! 'Tis indeed cruel! Such a paradox we all are!_

At this, her eyes darkened, and a shattering blow was sent towards Námo, disturbing his equilibrium as he fell backwards due to the sudden, poignant force.

_Indeed, they were linked. Both in Light, both in Doom, both at the same Time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

In this moment, as Namo fell, Nienna spoke, as no longer could she suppress her great sorrow and indeed full mourning of the events that now lay in motion:

Lómelindë Lindórië, respond e'er with love and mercy! Can Darkness rise up against Darkness? Dawn against Dawn? Hate and force against Hate and Force? Is it to be so? 

Namo arose, and yet he was moved again by this other Will, and feeling deep within him that this was the fault of Vaire, he sent to her another piercing blow, paining more her heart than physical hroa. 

Then, he sent a force towards Lómelindë also, and yet before Lómelindë stood Varda, shining in Light, robed in beauty as with a cloak, she spoke:

Namo Mandos, you now have come against Lómelindë? What fate now environs you? Escape it! For the sake of your Halls and of each of the Valar, I urge you to cease such malcontent and ill action!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 15, 2022)

Yet Námo refused to listen to Eléntari's words; he came forth once again, and unleashed a shattering blow towards Lómelinde, one that she could not diverge from, for this was different from all other - this was from the most profound depths of his _féa_, far stronger than any that had been against Vaire. She had no Time, nor Will, to deflect such a wave of power.

Thus, she went not against Fate, and simply took it anyways, uttering a gasping cry that faded into the abyss beyond - a cry that would cause Námo to later shudder upon the grim realisation of what he had done - as she was felled swiftly by the power of the Doomsman, now laying motionless upon the marble floors of his Halls next to Vaire.

_Even Este could not heal her, for it seemed the very féa of Lómelinde Lindórie had lost all Her threads of life and vigour.

Indeed, two amongst the Valie had Fallen: first Vaire the Weaver, now Lómelinde Lindórie, both thanks to the Marred hand of Námo Mandos._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Now arose from the Valar Varda once more, urging an end to this malice and hatred for those of her kin, and spoke to Namo, her voice deep and enveloped in stern fury, yet no blow nor pain did she cause as she gazed upon him, Namo Mandos:

_See now, Namo, what you have done! What great Grace you have diminished, Light you have dimmed, Hope you have sent to utter despair! What say you now? Shall you stand against Elbereth Vala Varda? Shall you stand against the Queen of Stars and Light? Know well that Darkness leads only to mourning, ash environing all, while Light leads e'er to rejoicing and radiance. Make your choice, O Namo Mandos, Master of Fate and Time!_

Namo shuddered, for indeed he felt the immense weight and grieved his actions much, and yet unable to escape this Will of Power, he responded in cruelty and wrath as before he had done:

_Why should it be that I should give any thought upon those who have fallen? Was it not their Fate laying ever within bidding and yet sealed by Despair and Darkness? Why any should I spare?_

In this moment, now aware of some deeper Power within him of utter destruction, he sent many painful blows to Vaire, and even to Varda, yet Varda was not harmed, for so great was her Light and radiance.
In this moment, she wept. For Vaire now lay motionless, scarred beyond any aid it seemed, and her heart was darkened. Suddenly she spoke:

_Such a day of rejoicing! How has it come to pass that such great joy would fall to utter despair and sorrow? I grieve this day, for upon it many have fallen, of the Valar! Have you forgotten complete the great token of Love it has e'er been to count among us? It is Union that can enlighten us! Cease this destructive malcontent! What now shall be done?_

In such moment, Namo turned towards Lomelinde and Vaire. Once more, he pained the Weaver, for so great was their bond that naught could save her, and Namo had control complete over her, a despairing part for her. Then, he turned to gaze upon Lomelinde. In this fleeting moment, it seemed well that he prepared to harm her, and yet Namo in his true Will could suppress it by some Power that not e'en this Will of Malice could taint. Then, Namo sent another cruel injustice upon the Weaver, for upon her he cast a seal, covering her as with a cloak, that none might approach her, and naught might save her. From his own Will, Namo was near moved to tears, for nothing could he do to stop such utter darkness, and yet as he watched, his own Power and hand was that which brought forth the greatest Evil.

Then, Varda rushed to the side of Lomelinde, her eyes laden with tears, her Light that ever shone near too bright to perceive, lessened to a more approachable radiance, and her garment lay strewn about her upon the marble floor. She spoke, and yet more true sang, as she knelt beside and over Lomelinde, her beloved Maia, tears falling from her eyes upon the face of Lomelinde:

_What grace has ever been my own, let it into you flow as a river, that you might be spared, the final arrow within quiver, that your life and Light might be full and true, your Fate be sweet, your Quest to do...

May you return from ev'ry foe, may fear pass by you, and Hope hold true, may Light environ you, and song be your own, may Grace be your portion, and Love be your throne...

May Stars shine upon you, and Sun to rise, may ne'er you be led by Night's dark devise, May clouds pass above you and Sun shine on high, when wander you in Night, may Moon be ever nigh..

Against ev'ry trial, against every foe, may Light never leave you, and upon you radiance flow.
May stars swiftly welcome you home at the Dawn, may gentle breezes caress you and form a graceful song.._

As she sang over Lomelinde, her eyes filled with tears, it seemed some Light and Life returned to the motionless Valie, and yet Varda appeared weak, as might in power spent well in Hope. 

It was thus in this way, that Valar truly proved to the farthest end love for Maia.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 16, 2022)

Námo, in an ephemeral moment of ire and fury, raised his hand swiftly, and cast an intense seal of poignant Darkness and utter Doom - again, stronger than that of Vaire's - upon Lómelinde also, so that none may be done to save her nor release her, that she was beyond all aid, intertwined with Námo as ever she had been, yet now even stronger and even closer upon these paths of Doom they appeared to tread simultaneously. In this way, the Fates of Lindórie and Vaire were also woven together, as it seemed to be both under the other Will and power of Námo, for still both Valier lay motionless.

Such an immense seal upon the newest Valie appeared to darken all Light that Eléntari had just set upon her, and in this Námo grew despondent in one way; yet the ominousness of his other Will grew stronger. It seemed he hurt not Vaire anymore, and turned his gaze fully upon Lómelinde. Several blows he sent to Lindórie, and with every one her _hróa_ trembled from the vibrations of each wave, whilst her _féa _shuddered within the epitome of poignant Darkness and utter Doom. So greatly and quickly was she Marred in _hróa _and especially _féa_ by these Shadows, that it seemed she was now in a much worser and far more wan state than the Weaver who still lay beside her.

For a brief moment, it seemed he did not yet set eyes upon Varda, for he knew, from what diminutive slivers remained of his true Will, that the Kindler of the Stars was more powerful than him. However, such a benevolent Will was quickly diminished, and he sent a fierce blow to Eléntari, though she was unharmed as ever, for too great was her Radiance.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 16, 2022)

Then, with great sorrow, Varda rose. And yet she appeared weakened, as if her heart and fea had been spent much in the vain hope to aid Lomelinde, she did not suppress her speech, which flowed from her heart in utter agony, mourning the love of her beloved Maia, and akin Valie. 

_Namo Mandos, how great is my anguish that you have deigned to cast such violent blows towards those among your kin! Have you no sorrow for those whom hold you ever dear? What is it that has taken you? Namo, I demand now that you release both of these, that I may aid them in what way I deem fit! _

Namo gazed at her rather cunningly, his face malicious in Evil devise, and he responded Varda, in this cold, cruel tone as before:

_Varda, Rian nan Mornie, why do you suppose yourself so great? Do you feel you are truly in position to make demands? I have you in my Halls, yes? I may hold you here, paining you as ever I may desire, might I? Do you feel in such great esteem? It is I who hold the power!_

With these words, although before he had hesitated much, he cast a striking blow upon Varda, and her head fell back, for so great was the strength that it pained her much. And yet, despite this, she rose above it, for such was the power of the Kindler of Stars. Then she spoke to Namo once more, and yet maintained her distance, for indeed she now saw true what power Namo seemed to hold:

_Namo, My demands have not changed nor wavered, and still do I demand you release them. I have much power that none have e'er seen, and though I would grieve greatly to use such against my own kin, I must do whatever in my power to protect those surrounding me._

Then, Namo responded at great length, waiting many moments simply to defy the Will of Varda:

_Make your choice, then O Mornedhel! Make your choice for whom you wish to save! I shall surely grant such wish to the Queen of Darkness Herself! Make your choice!_

Varda then thought deeply, for though she wished to save both of these, her heart knew well this was her only chance to save even one. Knowing that Vaire was bound to Namo deeply, and therefore could not escape his grasp so easily, she spoke to Namo:

_I ask for both of these, yet if indeed you shall not grant them, I beg from you Lomelinde Lindorie, for greater is the suffering of this._

Namo responded once more:

_Have your desired one, yet one shall remain with me._

And yet, as Varda approached Lomelinde, she saw that this was a plan, a deceitful trick of Namo. For in this moment, Namo sent flames across the floor towards Varda, who now stood beside Lomelinde. To her great surprise, she was able to approach the young Maia, and held her closely in her arms as Namo continued his dark devise.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 16, 2022)

Though such Hope did not remain for long, and Námo cruelly snatched Lómelinde from Varda's side through much newfound power within him. The flames rose in great height, turning black, and barred all entry for Light. Námo elevated the Jewel that Eléntari had given to her former Maia, and gazed at it long - both Wills attempting to suppress each other in fierce dominance - yet, Shadow seeped within him as usual.

By this Will the Jewel was shattered into oblivion, ceasing to exist completely, as Lómelinde's hróa seemed to flicker between its normal form and a more translucent one - a true sign that she was beginning to fade into Darkness. Yet no cry of anguish did the young Valie utter, for now that the Jewel of Eléntari's Light was destroyed, she was fully bound to the Doomsman, fully bound to the ultimate absence of Light.

Indeed, she was now bound so deeply to Námo Mandos, that his superiority and utter dominance over the young Valie seemed e'en stronger than his control over Vaire.

At great length, Námo Mandos, Doomsman of Arda, uttered his words for Varda to hear:

_Know'st it well that with e'very strike you place on me, Lómelinde shall suffer e'er the greater, for we are one, and yet I have full power over her now that your Light hath ceased! Make your choice, then O Mornedhel! These are my Halls, art they not! Rise up against me, if dare'st thou!_

In these words, the flames rose ever loftier, for the Master of Time and Fate knew well that Eléntari would not wish to harm Lómelinde, yet it had seemed that his Darkness was too great. Indeed Námo and Lómelinde were one now, and their unified Shadow was not so simply eradicated.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 16, 2022)

In this moment, all Hope seemed lost. For in the Dark of Namo's Halls naught of Light could be seen as the black flames of shadow rose e'er in height and engulfed all with which they met. The Halls turned black and cold, and slowly, many of the Valar were swept away it seemed, though not by their own choosing, brought in Hope back to the Land of their own bidding, among these: Tulkas, Vana, Aule, Orome, Nessa, and many others, so that all those who remained were Varda, Vaire, Nienna, and Lomelinde, suffering ever more painfully. Then, Varda spoke:

_Would that you had not chosen such fate! Leave her! Leave Lomelinde in peace or suffer ever in the Land of my own bidding! How can you to do such without remorse or great sorrow? _

And Namo swiftly answered, in his dark tone, piercingly cold:

_Need I remind you of Him who holds Power here? _

And in that moment, he sent a cruel devise to Varda, for at his word, she collapsed briefly by great force. Yet she rose, enlightened, for it seemed naught could be done to hinder nor defeat her, for she stood e'er in glory. At length, she spoke:

_I shall not surrender to you, O Omen of Doom and Herald of Darkness! I shall stand against you, and I shall prevail in liberating that of my kin!_

Then, holding her hand to her heart against all fear, she walked. Stumbling through these Dark Flames with what strength remained in her, and yet she was scorched deeply, she did prevail, and indeed arrived before the throne of Namo Mandos. As she came upon him, she reached out and by will of her mind, utilizing the full power bestowed upon her by Eru Illuvatar Himself, she grasped Lomelinde into her arms and held her closely. Making great effort, she stumbled across the floor, protecting the young Valie from the Flames with her cloak, and as she brought her, she stopped. For now she was weak, her power much spent in this way, and yet she offered what little was left for her former Maia. Her eyes nearly closing, she uttered these words into the ears of Lomelinde, knowing that they may heal her well:

_Illi lissë o nin anwa ci, cetya coivië hampa nin apa nin.
(All grace that was my own be given to you, may your life be kept, against my own.)_

As she said these words she fell completely silent, still holding Lomelinde in her arms, and yet the Grace that preserved her e'er from harm she had now bestowed upon Lomelinde, and she collapsed, still grasping Lomelinde as she fell completely.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 16, 2022)

At such a sight, where the Light of two Valier had once shone brightly, yet both now fell ere Námo's throne, something within him seemed to change at long last.

Flames dissipated. Darkness ceased. Power shattered.

Yet still, Light did not return, though the Doomsman turned to Lómelinde and Varda with much grief within him, for his true Will had seemed to return after so long, so much intensity. He knelt down beside them, caressing both of them gently. His voice was laced with much anguish, and no Hope seemed to be found within his words:

_How hath this come to pass in the flow of Time? How hath such agony endured in the paths of Fate? How hath such Memory been preserved, yet all now seems lost? Amaniel...Varda....Tercano Calad, do indeed come back to me...do not leave us such!_

At this, Nienna came forth, and both grieved heavily for what seemed to be the loss of two that had once counted amongst the Valier, for not e'en they seemed to know what could possibly heal them in _hróa _and _féa_.

_One seemed to be brought back, yet the Other had not. And since this One was once bound to all 14, and now counted amongst them, it was indeed Two that still could not be brought back fully - at least not in this moment of Time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 16, 2022)

Namo turned to gaze also upon Vaire, and at his gaze it seemed she was revived and healed. For only did she require the love of Namo to heal what hatred had destroyed her Being, and yet as she rose, she fell to her knees in grief and despair. For there lay Varda and Lomelinde, two Great Valar, offering themselves completely. Namo grieved greater than e'er he had, for within him he was pierced, knowing that it was by his hand that this fickle Fate had been wrought, and he was terrified that such power had overcome that of Lomelinde, and even that of Varda. He held Vaire closer towards him, and immediately was moved to unstoppable tears and weeping. For indeed it now came to his recollection that he had sent a certain seal upon them ere before his Will became restored, *that naught could be done for them, that they were beyond all aid.*

Except mayhaps, for Lomelinde. For now hers was the strength of Varda, Kindler of the Stars, that she might rise e'er to glory, and overcome the Evil which had indeed been inflicted upon her.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 16, 2022)

Lómelindare, at great length awoke, yet she was greatly saddened to witness the limp state of Varda embracing her. She turned slowly, and managed to loosen slightly, carefully caressing Varda's hand. Her eyes widened instantly, for it was much colder than usual, and quickly she reached out deep within her, for the techniques of the Féanturi were within her - she was not so dissimilar to them, even being counted amongst them - at least in Námo's eyes.

_Thank Eru, the féa of Eléntari was still there. Indeed, why would it not!_

Though, for a short moment she gazed upon Námo, and upon Vaire, and upon Nienna also, for she seemed to lack the knowledge of what she was to do. If she transferred it back, she would lose her Light once more. Yet if she did not, the last thing she wanted was for one of her kin to leave her e'ermore. Her voice echoed like droplets of rain, and much Despair was within it:

_What is it that I shall do, to preserve us both?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 16, 2022)

In swift response, as was ever the ways of the Valar, Nienna answered:

_Ah, Eresse! Would that Fate had not deigned such a loss.. Is Varda only sleeping, or indeed is she lost? It cannot be so! It cannot be so! Her who spread the Stars, who cast the Moon, and loved all, can it be? That such a fateful existence has ended? That such a time which was cherished has gone? _

As she said this, she drew closer to Lomelinde and caressed her gently, holding her hand and casting one arm out over her. At length of tears and weeping, she continued:

_Eresse, you must not be lost. E'en if such fate has environed us, Varda should not have it to be. She gave herself, her Grace, her power-_

She shuddered.

_for you._

Each of them wept greatly, and yet each of the Valar save Namo came to comfort Lomelinde, counseling her that such a choice as to give up her Light would be of nay to prudence, and would scar fate still more. And yet it seemed the young Valie found no comfort in these words, and sobbed for the seemingly complete loss of Varda. At great length, Namo spoke:

_'Twas by my hand that such fell deeds were wrought, 'twas by my Power that fea had fallen. And yet it shall not, for it cannot, be that by my own hand and fea the deeds of Evil may be redeemed or healed from..._

And as he spoke, profound guilt engulfed him, and he struck his breast for the ill usage of his Power.

Then, once more, Nienna spoke:

_We must find Lord Manwë, though grieve he may for such fickle Fate._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

And thus it came to pass that Nienna, Lady of Sorrows, sent through mind the tidings of Varda's Sacrifice, and Manwe came in haste to the place of Namo's Halls, and greeted the Valar with a strange hope, not mourning nor weeping, but calm. Rejoicing beneath his stern words, and he spoke:

_Weep not in this time. For thou must keepeth the joy of Ainulindale, and thou must sing and rejoice and shed no tears. And yet, thou must now leaveth this space, and return when fit upon my bidding._

And so it came, though troubled by this response, that the Queens of the Valier, including Lomelinde, and each of the Kings, left the Halls of Mandos swiftly, and yet lingered beside them, for desire they did not to take leave. And within the Halls, Manwe stood beside his wife; Varda, Kindler of Stars, and sung over her a song of joy, for the Light of Illuvatar was within him, and he was bestowed with power at the bidding of his Lord, this indeed, was the words of which he sang, as ever it has been told of the Eldar Days:

_Kindler of Stars, Radiance Bright,
Spirit not darkened, hearken to Light!

Recall in your resting the song of Old Time,
Rise now and sing of Ainulindale thine!

For into your slumber I cast gentle thought,
for hearts of the many whom your Grace have sought!

Rise from your sleeping, for see it has come,
Night now has ended, and day has begun!

From sorrow and weeping, comes joyful the spring,
I say now, awaken, and unto us bring,

The fruit of your labours, the draught of your Light,
The Two Trees of the Valinor, still shine in you Bright!_

And upon the words of Illuvatar, brought softly to fruition through the soothing voice of Lord Manwe, Varda was healed from any affliction or dimness, and rose to Light ever Brighter as she embraced Manwe.

Then it came to pass, that Varda, led by Manwe, greeted the others among the Valar, and all were filled with jubilation and with peace, and for moments Namo forgot in complete his prophecies of Darkness and Doom, for all was brought by Light and remained in Light and moved and grew in Light, and all was peaceful and solemn, and the World of Arda was calm and beautiful and naught was mentioned of Evil or Darkness for a time.

Then, those of the Aratar, accompanied also by Lomelinde and by Este, travelled far to the Fair and Peaceful Gardens of Lorien, and they remained at peace, until tidings of the marring of Arda reached their hearing, and they were filled with unrest, and yet an inner force within them stayed calm and peaceful, loving and abiding in the Light and walking by night in the Fair Gardens, sharing joy and sorrow as once they had of Old, yet Lomelinde remained with Este, for of the Aratar she was not, and she sung peacefully and watched those of the Valar, until Varda, whom the Elves call Elbereth, came to her and spoke with her, and held her closely as ever she had before, and in this way, Varda regained most strength she had bestowed upon Lomelinde, and yet some remained, weaving the two Valie together by threads stronger than that of Fate.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 20, 2022)

Thorondor was observing Arda at the edge of the world when he noticed that @Melkor 's army was moving secretly to the castle where Gwaihir and other warriors dwelt. The eagle rushed to Varda: "I need to warn Gwaihir about the danger. Would you be so kind, lady of the sky, to guide me by the light of your stars during my journey back to Middle-Earth? And may I ask you not to tell neither Miriel, nor Calimáre that I will be away for some time? I'm afraid it's the only way to make them stay here in safety."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Varda gazed lovingly upon the great eagle, as she held them ever dear, since they were that of Lord Manwe. In a gentle tone, laced with beauty and Light, she spoke to him in reply:

_Thorondor, Great Eagle of the Skies, I bid indeed to you a safe passage! That you might be guided by my Stars, and in this way your journey may prove ever fruitful. Go now in peace and in Light, may the Stars of the Heavens lead you, and bade you to your place of counsel, and to your return!_

With these words, she gently laid her hand upon the great eagle, and, as he had requested, she led him by the Stars. Yet she said naught of keeping things in secret, for hidden things she did not favor, and if indeed such subject had arisen she might not have refrained from speech, for in her mind, all that was of the Light revealed itself, and what was of Darkness hid itself deep within the roots of mountains, where ne'er anything could be seen. 

At this, she departed back to the Gardens of Lorien, and found Calimáre and Lomelinde, and spoke with them, yet her mind and heart never separated from the constant gaze of Thorondor, and ever she watched, guiding him by way of the Stars to his place of arrival.


----------



## Lithóniel (Jun 25, 2022)

Ceuranivel opened her eyes. She felt as if something was wrong. Something was happening and she needed to go to the Gardens of Lorien. She wasn’t sure what exactly awoke her from her peaceful sleep, but she needed to find out. She looked out into the sky and saw the moon beaming down on her. For some reason she was needed and she didn’t know why or how, but she grabbed her bow and her two daggers and got ready to set out for the Gardens of Lorien.

Her heart felt heavy and Ceuranivel decided she needed to move with haste. She decided to leave unnoticed and told no one of where she was going or why. As she took her horse and rode off into the moonlight, she couldn’t help but think that maybe… just maybe this was her destiny.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 25, 2022)

Thorondor expected to find Gwaihir among one of the patrol units controlling the territory. However, the plain was empty. The eagle was about to turn towards the fortress itself, where Gwaihir was definitely supposed to be, and had almost caught the air flow when he noticed a lone elf wandering in an unknown direction. Thorondor landed and asked her: "Who are you? And what brought you here? I'm looking for my friend. You certainly usually find something, if you look, but it is not always quite the something you were after. I've found you. Where does your path lie? Not all those who wander are lost but if you are, let Varda's stars lead you".


----------



## Lithóniel (Jun 25, 2022)

Ceuranivel looked up at the eagle with curiosity. 

“Mae govannen, I am Ceuranivel. Something is leading me towards the Gardens of Lorien but I’m not sure why.” She said. “I’m not quite sure what I’m looking for, but you’ve found me and I’ve found you. I feel like that was meant to be.”

Ceuranivel looked out into the distance, then back at Thorondor. 

“Either something big is to come, or it already has come. I can feel it, can you?”


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 25, 2022)

Indeed something large, very large was coming to pass, and it was not mere chance that led Ceuranivel to the Gardens of Lorien, and also to her meeting with Thorondor. Something was destined, sealed in the fates and no longer lay in chance or bidding. All was calm, and the two stood beside each other. Thorondor, led by the Stars of Varda. Yet, it was defined in perfect clarity that this was not to last, and that indeed one might venture to ponder within this very moment lay the peaceful calmness before the tumults arose of a great storm.

Varda, still remaining in Lorien, walked further towards the borders of the Gardens. She gazed out into the distance, her eyes fixed upon seemingful nothingness and her face lit from the Stars. And she sensed within her that Thorondor was safe, yet ceased not to guide him onwards, for she felt that her guidance was in every way needed, and could not be withheld. She sensed also the Elf-maiden beside him, and yet she knew her not, something drew her to ponder this within her heart.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 26, 2022)

"Indeed. I've seen Melkor's armies moving not far from here. It's too dangerous for you to travel alone. If you go with me to warn Gwaihir about the danger, I'll take you to the Gardens of Lorien after that. The sky is a much more safer place now than the ground", said Thorondor to Ceuranivel.


----------



## Lithóniel (Jun 26, 2022)

“Thank you mellon nin. It is a blessing that our paths have crossed, for if we did not meet… I may have not been alive for much longer.. or worse.” She said to Thorondor thankfully.

Ceuranivel got off her horse and whispered into it’s ear. _I need you no longer, or at least for now. Go where you will, but be safe and let Varda’s stars lead you wherever you need to be. _She watched her horse ride off and then turned back to Thorondor.

“Okay, now let’s go warn Gwaihir.”


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 27, 2022)

A shadow fell across the sky as she said this, and it seemed very clear that something dark was approaching or sending a warning from a far-off distant land, urging them to draw no nearer. This shadow was so great it seemed, that naught could be seen beyond it or through it, and even the Light of Varda's Stars seemed to fall away and fade into darkness.

Varda, far off in the fair Gardens of Lorien, felt this dark presence, and shuddered. Her Stars seemed no longer able to guide, and her eyes could not see them any longer. In haste, she went to Lord Manwe who also remained in Lorien, and spoke to him of this strange wisp of shadow:

_Manwe, nin veleth, I feel within me the call for aid that none know they sound. I feel the Light of my Stars is hidden from the travelers long I had guided. Now, I ask for your own guidance, you, being within the innermost love of Illuvatar. I seek from you counsel. Is it indeed my portion to finish that which I had begun? I swore indeed to protect and guide, and what grace am I giv'n to withhold such oath? O Manwe, is this my hearkened path?_

With great kindness, Manwe responded to the pleas of Varda:

_Nin veleth Varda Elentari, If such oath you had made, let it be fulfilled. Why should you withhold your Light in times of Darkness? To what end thither your means? You must do that which was sworn, and yet I fear it so. For indeed I felt long that you should never be harmed in slight, for you were powerful. Now I see that power against power does indeed pose a just war. And so for you, I fear. And to you, I send all my emotions, my delights, my winds. That they may preserve you, and we may meet once more, in Lorien the Fair. _

With these words, he embraced her lovingly, and she departed from him, and began her journey across the Stars to guide the travelers which she had sworn allegiance to; Thorondor, and now Ceuranivel. She glided swiftly through the skies, coming indeed to the aid of those who needed her most, as ever she did.


(Nin veleth means My love in Elvish)

And approaching ever more swiftly, she felt the darkness hanging nigh over her. And though it was dark, she saw, for the Light of Valinor under the Stars was within her ever, and she did not abandon such Light e'en in the greatest darkness. Presently, she pondered in her heart how she might make such an entrance, that she may guide, though upon the Earth was no home for that of the Valar, least one of the Heavens, and so she utilized a disguise. She walked in a silver cloak, tinted with the colors of Valinor, and her hair shone of Starlight and Moonlight entwined, her eyes of the radiant Moon and Stars, her heart and fea remaining ever the same, as Valar she was. She took upon her a name that posed less great power; Elerína, meaning crowned with stars in the tongue of Elves. And she came towards the two; Ceuranivel and Thorondor, and drew near to them, speaking in Elvish tongue:

_Glenari nin, tol tirith nin elrondinen! Avaro naeth o morni_ë! _na idh!

(My travelers, come gaze upon my star-domes! Fear not of darkness! Be at peace!)_


----------



## Lithóniel (Jun 28, 2022)

Ceuranivel looked upon her in awe. It was as if she was gazing upon the moon and the stars all together. It’s as if the night sky was coming to greet her. Ceuranivel then tilted her head up to the sky in wonder. Though it was dark, she saw the light. It is in darkness where the light can truly show itself. She then looked at the woman who was standing before her.

“Who are you?” She asked.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 28, 2022)

Then, Varda in guise of Elerína, looked towards Ceuranivel, and great kindness and love and Light was within her eyes. And she spoke, her voice laced with hope, woven within threads of gladness and Light:

_I am one whom is named Elerína, for I love great the Stars and Moon. I have come to you in hope, sealed with the stain of utter darkness. Naeth mornië a nin elrondenin! Nin hearthach ci. 
(No darkness dwell in my Stars! Mine is your hope._

And she lifted her cloak, and as she did her hair shone ever more radiant and her eyes as bright crystals twinkled softly. Then, she placed her cloak as it was before, and walked towards Thorondor, and gazed upon Ceuranivel, and said to her softly:

_Ceuranivel you are, and among the Teleri you count. You have traveled far, and now you feel that the quest of your life lay nigh, and yet you wish to embrace it, your arms seem not to grasp that which is beyond the sight of your eyes. You now seek Lorien, and seek Gwaihir, for the portion of Thorondor. I deem rightly, do I not?_

And she fell silent, awaiting the response of Ceuranivel.


----------



## Lithóniel (Jun 29, 2022)

And Ceuranivel responded,

“Yes… yes that is exactly who I am, how I feel and what I’m doing… but do I even want to ask how you knew that?”

She pondered on that for just a moment and concluded that there were many things in this world that are hard to understand. Things that are bigger than her, and things that remain unseen to her eyes. Ceuranivel figured that Elerína had come to help. To show her and Thorondor the light in the darkness. She then looked at Thorondor for a moment then back at Elerína.

“You have come to help us and you know of both our stories. Please, if you will, guide us for I have a feeling that is why you have come.”


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 29, 2022)

Then, Varda in guise of Elerína walked beside them for a time, and suddenly, she outstretched her arm, and upon it came a bright Star. She sung over the Star in such words:

_Calo gwain a ethiri vi i aearon o elrondenin! Na vai nin o narthan a estel ain gor ain Gwaihir! Di ronganin! 
(Shine bright into the ocean of star-domes! Be for me a beacon of hope to warn Gwaihir! Make haste!)_

As she said this, the Star shone ever more brightly and flew to the skies, bearing the message she had written in it, for the Stars were her own bidding.
Then, she took the hand of Ceuranivel, and cast her arm upon Thorondor, and with one movement, her Light shone ever brighter, and she floated above the land, gliding across the sky as she held them both to her closely. She spoke:

_War draws near, Arda is no longer a place of safety, and you must retreat to the Gardens of Lorien Fair, until at last your will is hearkened, and you shall go forth and fight that which is to be fought, and refrain from what violence you may, yet use sword and bow, shield, and spear. For some wars are not merely of heart and fea, and so they must be won with hroa and mind. Take heart now, you shall soon rest in Gardens of Light, and the warning to Gwaihir shall be bade upon the wings of the sky._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 30, 2022)

"We really appreciate your help and praise you for it, Elberth Vala Varda", bowed Thorondor. "May I ask you for a one more favor? Gwaihir will get the warning soon but lack of time can still be fatal. Could you, please, change the location of the stars so as to make Melkor's armies get lost for a while?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 30, 2022)

Varda gazed kindly towards Thorondor, and she spoke, her voice laced with Light and Hope, her words swift in comfort:

_Ah, Thorondor, well indeed you know me that my identity cannot be withheld from you. _With these words, she tossed back her cloak, revealing the Light within, which shown ever more radiantly before them. Then she continued: _'Tis true indeed that time alone may stand before him, as an enemy of old, silent and seeking much. I shall do this for him. I shall send my Stars in greatest haste, yet no discord shall confuse him who rules discord and division. Order he fears and chaos he harbors deep affection to. I tell you, Light shall show, Light that shall blind his armies as they stand and shake the depths of this Ea that they may feel both the peace of Varda and the wrath of Tulkas. I say well to you, they shall not dare to move one further step until the Light has faded, which indeed it shall. Yet, I feel this shall be delay enough to bade Gwaihir to his place of safety, and that he may see this. _

She gazed out into the distance, even as she did glide with Ceuranivel and Thorondor, and she said in a voice deep and mingled with the very Power of Eru Illuvatar:

_Calad mabstelin! Calad cuive! Calad galas a ceven ost pastanin! 
(Light conquer! Light awake! Light shine and strongholds of Earth shake!)_


----------



## Lithóniel (Jul 4, 2022)

Ceuranivel was not very surprised when Thorondor revealed that it was Varda. It all seemed to make sense to her and she was very honored to be in such such a presence as hers. Ceuranivel was thankful. Thankful that she had met both of them and that she had started this quest. She then looked at Varda with gleaming eyes.

“Thank you for the great help you have given to us, and to this world. I cannot thank you enough.”

She then took out a blue amethyst necklace that she had made a while ago and gave it to Varda. She smiled

“I have made this with my own hands and was waiting for a time to give it to someone. I believe this is the time and you are the one I am to give it to. It is my thank you.”


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 4, 2022)

Gazing at Ceuranivel with love and thanksgiving, holding the necklace loosely in her hand, she knelt beside her and spoke:

_How great indeed is my thanksgiving and love for such a token! For it is love and light alone that pour themselves before the throne of others, demanding naught, but seeking only to grant pleasure to those with which they stand._

And she looked towards both Thorondor and Ceuranivel, and smiled as she continued:

_Now shall our paths lead us to Valinor, the land of my own bidding, the land of my Light and Love. Many of us among the Valar now dwell there, and there for this time we shall remain. I bid you to follow me, to come to Valinor, for though I fear your fates and journey in this outer dark-ridden place is nay over yet, and still the sound of fresh streams and the sweet draughts and music, mingled with the echoes of Ainulindale shall refresh your weary fea.
Come._

With these words, she walked onward, and took the necklace from her hand, gently fastening it onto her neck, for thankful indeed she was, and her thanks expressed in words would not be complete but for the sight of actions.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jul 5, 2022)

Thorondor: "We appreciate your opinion and your invitation to Valinor, Lady Varda. There's no doubt that Ceuranivel should accept it. As far as I'm concerned, I have to warn Gwaihir in person since it is too unreliable to transmit the warning through intermediaries. Moreover, it's my duty to stay in Middle-Earth and help my friends in the upcoming battle".


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 5, 2022)

With much care and attentiveness, Varda spoke in response:

_I shall leave my invitation unsealed for you both. I shall not force any fate or path upon you, and so you may go or resist at your own bidding. Gwaihir shall receive the warning, and he shall heed it well. If this lay your foremost concern, I tell you, fear not! And yet, your purpose does lay here. Your realm of Middle-Earth remains ever the forefront of where you are needed. I must leave Middle-Earth, very soon. For this land has ne'er been that of my bidding or rest, and no great comfort shall I find in it faerways. I leave to you both this choice:_

With these words, her voice deepened, and one could feel in it many burdens and concerns, yet still a jubilation and hope against all fear remained, lacing each word with Light as she spoke on:

_You may remain in Middle-Earth, or leave with me to the Fair land of Valinor. All the Valar now travel there, and soon all shall be assembled, and you may find rest upon Taniquetil, and be at peace. Yet for those who choose the bidding of Middle-Earth, I send to you Ilmare. She shall be a guide and a beacon of hope, and if e'er I am needed, she may call me. Such are the ways of the Valar, and in Love I leave to you this choice. Neither is wrong nay right, it is only for bidding of fates that remain and yet change much by their intricate complexities._


----------



## Lithóniel (Jul 11, 2022)

Ceuranivel pondered on this for a moment or two, then looked out into the distance as she responded.

“I have decided that I will go with you, Varda, to Valinor.” She replied. She then looked at Thorondor with much warmth.

“I bid you well. It was such an honor to cross paths with you and I hope to see you again. I feel this not the last time we meet.” Ceuranivel said to him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

Gazing towards her with much love, harboring affection evidently within her, Varda stepped beside Ceuranivel, and gently laid her hand, blossoming with light, upon her shoulder. Then, she spoke, her voice laced with light, illuminated by the tone of her words:

_Gladdened indeed has this choice left me. You shall not be dismayed upon your arrival. Come with me now, then, and see that we shall travel. For Stars shall never cease to bade their kindler across the sky with those whom she imparts words. _

She turned to Thorondor, and gazed towards him, before speaking in a tone similar to before:

_Thorondor, have I sensed rightly now that you wish to remain here? And to aid Gwaihir? Your portion it might ever be to choose such. With you I sent my love, and I shall preserve you across the fields of stardomes and endless paths of intricate and complexities leading to the light of Isil. My heart is ever with you, and I shall not cast my gaze from you till beside Manwe you once more reside. _

Giving a last kiss of farewell to Thorondor, she took the hand of Ceuranivel and spoke lightly:

_Come now with me, for to Valinor now we are beckoned, and to here we shall depart. _

Gently, she cast her arm across Ceuranivel, holding her closely to herself, and sung softly as she walked enchantingly and elegantly across the skies, leaving Thorondor with Ceuranivel beside her:

_Fate now beckons a call to go,
And by the Starlight in gentle glow,

Now led we are across the sky,
To Valinor we journey nigh.

To save all that which now is lost,
Preparing the warmth for winter's frost.

For against all foes again we fight,
Our weapon alone the two great Lights.

How far indeed now must we part?
To Ea, to Great Arda's Heart?

To walk against the strokes of tide,
We walk with Light, the dark to hide.

Our hope is Starlight, Moon, and Sun,
To preserve all light ere night be done.

For above ev'ry shadow does ride Light,
Yet through clouds eclipsing radiance bright,

The Lights above all fail to see,
and fall to trust in fragile tree.

Yet nature bears not unending time,
For this, the portion only mine.

The skies lay e'er unchanged to see,
For as the world is bound, the Stars run free.

Away from toil, strife, and fear,
Away from night, away from here,

Lay hope in things that do not fail,
the Stars that in night, do prevail.

So trust to Light so valiant,
The hope of skies, so radiant.

For trees may die, and all be gone,
Yet in all the grief, the Light lives on.

Consuming darkness with single strides,
Above the clouds and dark to ride._

She then stopped briefly, and gazed off into the distance, her mind enthralled by thoughts of many things, and yet she remained attentive as she walked beside Ceuranivel.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 17, 2022)

In spite of the numerous disppearing great hosts of Melkor, the corpses of all kinds of evil creatures had already filled up every peice of land before Gwaihir's sight. According to his own personal witnessed caculation, only the corpses of the Demons had reached thousands only during this day killed by his men. According to the latest Gwaihir's personal integrration from the captive and the captured great-host command documents, Melkor had several great hosts devasted at least, spent just in order to annihilate his regiment, and this didn't include those hosts facually annihiated in total.
The captured documents also mentioned clearly that the casualties were so destructive for Melkor that it's the 2nd time that Melkor approved the full-assembly of all his Dragons after the fall of Gondolin, including Ancalagon severaly wounded by Gwaihir, the most ultumately classified trump card in Melkor's hands, had launched more than hundreds of inflatration bombard in spite of all kinds of friendly fire. As the first combat was so destrcutively costly evan much more costly than Gondolin,Gwaihir could expect how's Melkor crossing his fingers.

"_All units, report your situiation!_", Gwaihir's so-called regiment, strictly to speak had been already nothing but a full platoon composed of combat craftsman, physician at arms, along with all kinds of non-most prior combat personnel.

"Cpt XXX.", "Aye!", as all the reports only mention personal names instead of per unit's sitiuation, Gwaihir knew it's time to prepare for glory.

"_Commander earendil, this is Gwaihir, please launch full inflatration fire bombard at the given position._" what Gwaihir didn't mention was only that it's his own position targeted for his requested bombard, as Melkor's armies

"_Gentlemen, Prepare for glory!_", Gwaihir's final order was simple but clear.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

As she walked gently across the stars and sky, Varda turned quickly towards Ceuranivel and spoke in a voice laden with concerns and fears:

_Ceuranivel, I cannot remain here any longer. I feel that a greater call doth beckon me. Yet I shall not abandon you to this journey alone. I send to you Ilmare. She shall walk with you to Valinor, and there you shall find me, and many others among the Valar, and we shall aid you in your many quests and dispurposed events. _

And even as she spoke these words to Ceuranivel, her fea spoke to Ilmare in these words:

_Ilmare, my Daughter of Starlight. My fidelity always laid upon and within you, and nigh now the chance for an unnecessary proving. I bade you now and bid all to you. For upon the earthen soil I now call you, as you shall stand in my stead. A daughters eve upon a sunlit night. _

And Ilmare heard these words, and attended to them with great haste, and began her journey to Ceuranivel, as Varda prepared to leave once more.


----------



## Lithóniel (Jul 19, 2022)

Ceuranivel looked at Varda with concern and said, 

“Thank you, I bid you well and hope that everything is okay. It’s so crazy how things happen so fast yet so slow. There are so many things that happen unseen.”

She then sighed and mustered a smile. 

“It’s going to be okay in the end, right? It always is.”


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 19, 2022)

Varda gazed at Ceuranivel and spoke, her voice laden with sorrow, and fear:

_Ceuranivel, avaro naeth. Fear has no place in this world, but to awaken courage. This is nay farewell, nor is it the parting of ways is an eternal stride, or at the least, I think it not. I shall be with you. For I can both remain and fly away at once. _

She looked off into the distance as she said these words, and perceived on the horizon a pale blue light, dancing through the stars with a pace of haste; Ilmare. She looked back towards Ceuranivel and sighed as she spoke:

_I feel I shall nay be with you in this way e'en at dawn, yet remain with me in such portion as is your alotment till fate bids me tread other paths._

She walked closer to Ceuranivel and put her arms around her gently. Then, she spoke in a whisper:

_Nin calad aeth ci.
(My light is yours.)_


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 1, 2022)

Ceuranivel layed her head on Varda’s shoulder and looked out into the distance, watching Ilmare as she danced through the stars coming closer and closer. 

Ceuranivel couldn’t help but smile as she imagined herself dancing in the stars and by the moon. It put her more at ease to see such a sight as this.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 2, 2022)

--------------------------------------------------------------------War-Zone House Of Healing------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gwaihir, the successor of Valinor Eagle Commander,was decided due to annihilating the bulk of Melkor's combat power much more than his mere regiment for more than many times, if he survived from his dizziness. Melkor 2nd final truimph card had gone with the annihilation of his host and it's reason was nothing but a so-called Inquisitors Regiment he had never heard, consuming countless all kinds of his combat power, including a variety of personnel, machines, and even Dragons. Gwaihir, himself even kept holding till giving his final fatal blow to Ancalagon during it's climax against Vaginlot.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 2, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Ceuranivel layed her head on Varda’s shoulder and looked out into the distance, watching Ilmare as she danced through the stars coming closer and closer.
> 
> Ceuranivel couldn’t help but smile as she imagined herself dancing in the stars and by the moon. It put her more at ease to see such a sight as this.




Varda gazed out into the distance, watching the Light of Ilmare, but in a single moment, the Light faded, and vanished completely. Upon this, Varda's face turned to that of sorrow, and a tear rolled down her cheek and fell upon the cold ground with a glimmer of Light. 

_The time of Ilmare had near faded._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 2, 2022)

Sensing Ilmare's light diminish so swiftly, Vilisse, seemingly an apparent friend of Lómelinde, at once leapt from the fair Gardens of Lórien, and traversed through mist, fog, and veiled stars. In féa she fled swiftly, and arrived in Elvish raiment ere Eléntari herself. As she landed on the soft ground, words of Hope came from her:

_Utulie'n aure, Eléntari. Auta i lóme, ar aure entúluva! Ava rúce; ninya Calad oiale ea aselye!
(The day hath come, Queen of the Stars. The night is passing, and day shall come again! Fear not; my Light shall e'er be with thee!)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 2, 2022)

Feeling the dire need of this time, that Varda could no longer be here, and that she must leave swiftly and come to the House of Nienna who needed her most greatly, Varda fell to her knees and began to mourn. She wished not to forsake any, be them Ceuranivel or any other, and yet now that it was evident Ilmare could not take her place, Varda was moved to great sorrow.

Yet now, a new hope arose, that of Vilisse, and Varda was delighted upon her coming, and spoke to her:

_Vilisse, who now comes to me? Is it so that you should hear the hearkened call that was sent to Ilmare? Have you come to me in my need?

Cala ceuran ai aiquen ita camya nin enda, entulanin!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 2, 2022)

_Indeed, it is I, Vilisse, though many know me more by my realm of Moonflowers I hold within Valinor, and thus I am most named Almathil, Flower of the Moon. Though, either name is fine for me.

Rise, my dear Elentari, ninya amelda Valie. For you are indeed my most beloved Valie, and I own my allegiance to thee. I stand as friend to Lómelinde, mayhap, and I am not so dissimilar to her after all. 

Ai, Elbereth Gilthoniel, o menel aglar palan-diriel! A tiro nin, Fanuilos! Estel Imíca i Cala ar i Eleni, ar Vilisse! Nai ninya Lisse ar ninya Cala oiale ea aselye!_

(O Elbereth Starkindler, from heaven gazing afar! O look at me, Everwhite! Hope Amongst the Light and the Stars, and Vilisse! May my Grace and my Light e'er be with thee!)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 2, 2022)

_Indeed the naming of a title does not define, and little importance do I give to it, for I feel that in time you shall surely become my own, and for this I may grant to you a new name, as so oft is my custom._

And hearing the words of Vilisse, Varda rose and embraced her with love, and glimmered with much Light, and spoke:

_Vilisse, you have indeed come to me in my most dire time of need, and now I sense your purpose. It is you who shall bear Ceuranivel across the skies, and yet for the need that the winds may not scorch or envelop her, you must take her in a deep sleep. You must bear her as she waits in silence, and upon the opening of her eyes and the blossoming of her rest that shall fade to a vibrant day, she shall awake in Valinor.

I need now to travel to Nienna, and indeed also to Ilmare, for both I feel in this time have need for me, and I shall not forsake them. Yet now I feel that Manwe also has become troubled, and hath not returned to Taniquetil, but hath remained in the Heart of Valinor, awaiting my arrival which now hath been delayed for many days.

Indeed, I the Starkindler shall rise once more and restore all that which is lost and is separated from Life and Light. I shall preserve that which need to be.

Nin hannon-le, Cala nin Vilisse. Nin tercano, ci nidhol.
(My thanks, Vilisse, my Light. My herald you shall be.)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 2, 2022)

Vilisse turned her gaze towards the skies, though ere she could reply, she handed Ceuranivel into the embrace of Eléntari. With much swiftness she flew forth and caught Ilmare, for indeed she was falling, and soon stood ere the feet of Varda again.

_Her féa is fading. To Valimar she must be taken, whilst I shall bear Ceuranivel by thine accord. If Time aideth us so, next morrow I shall visit Ilmare if she..._

At this her voice broke off, and tears formed in the corners of her eyes.

_...if she still indeed remains by the dawn of next morning._

Sorrowful eyes glanced up at Varda as these words were uttered, and she felt she could not take them off her line of sight.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 2, 2022)

Varda gently laid Ceuranivel upon the soft ground, and leapt forward to gaze upon Ilmare, tears forming in her eyes and falling lightly down to the ground.

_Ilmare indeed has need of Valinor, and I shall not abandon nor forsake her. I shall bear her upon the Stars, and bade her to a place of rest, and yet if too soon ere she fade... She may not remain for e'en the time of this night. I must leave in great haste, but I shall not break the bonds of connection or speech with you._

As she said this, she gently reached out her hand, and onto it a fair Star was laid, and she closed her hands around it and it changed into the shape and form of a bright and radiant jewel, and she gave it to Vilisse with these words:

_A Star you may use to speak with me, yet the bond bewixt us I feel may be enough to keep us close. Take care and heart for Ceuranivel for she shall be untainted by anything, and shall be led to Valinor. As for Ilmare..._

Tears flooded her eyes and she sunk gracefully to the ground and lifted Ilmare upwards with her as she continued:

_I know not whether for a day nor a lifetime her fea shall remain and not fade. I fear that the darkening of Arda may begin with the darkening of my own maiden. For what greater a grief and offense could Morgoth hew out upon me then to steal from me my gentle and loyal handmaiden..._

At this, she rose from the ground and dried her tears with her cloak in attempts to hide her great sorrow, though her face made evident the thoughts of her heart, and her efforts to keep such hidden were to no avail.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 2, 2022)

Vilisse reached out a gentle hand to console her, and in that moment, these words were uttered in much solace:

_Hide not thy tears, Varda Eléntari. Seek Nienna in due time, and great healing she shalt grant to thee. Make haste, we indeed must. Let us go together, and part ways when the time hath come!_

Vilisse now held Ceuranivel close in her embrace, and cast upon her an enchantment of Sleep and Light, so that no Darkness may ail her. With much Grace she rose, and bore her, Eléntari and Ilmare upon the skies of Manwe, where they headed towards the Blessed Realm, once more...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda felt her consolation and rose from the ground as she held Ilmare closely towards her in much love. And she spoke, for she was moved by the actions of Vilisse, and also by the time and the fates that laid now in motion:

_Tears I shall not hide, yet my sorrow I fear is too great. As I am Valier, my emotion is too great for it to remain upon me. I wish not for such utter sadness to consume you also, for indeed you show hope, and gladness, and I wish not to quench such with despair and mourning. I shall indeed seek out Nienna, and yet not till all that I may offer Ilmare has been giv'n. For I withhold from her nothing, and as she stood ever as my handmaiden, I treasure her great, and my love for her flows ever deeper still. _

With these words, her tone changed to that of gentleness, and yet it remained laced with sorrow, a deep and true determination was mingled within it, for she should not fail, nor should she harbor any desire for failure, and she continued:

_We shall remain with one another indeed. Such power as is needed shall only flow bewixt us both. To Valinor now we turn, to the Blessed Realm._

And as she spoke, her words were fulfilled in motion, for she now walked onward with Vilisse to Valinor, the fairest of all regions.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

_Ai, let us go indeed, by thine stars, and..._

Here she gazed upwards, and not only did she gaze upon the Stars of Elbereth, but also did she turn her attention towards Ithil - the Moon, the Last Flower of Telperion, whose Light was so greatly embedded within her. She turned to Varda, and spoke, in gentle, lilting tones:

_Once our arrival in Valinor hath come, the Light of Ithil will blaze forth e'er greater from within me. For indeed I am greatly connected with it, and it is by this Light, and your Light of the Stars, that Ilmare may be healed. I ask you to lay her upon the highest peak of Taniquetil, where we shalt find Ilmarin, and in those Halls her healing shall commence._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

And they traveled far, and arrived to the very walls of Valinor, yet they were not hindered, for Varda was that of the Valier, and Vilisse was of Maiarin kin. They entered into Valinor, and at once Varda was greeted by Lord Manwe, who long had awaited her arrival. He spoke:

_Elentari, at last have you returned, for though delayed you were, by the winds of the skies you were bade to return, and now you stand before me, the Star of my Deepest self. For indeed none do I treasure more. Tell me then, also, where lay Ilmare? She seems only too distant, and I cannot e'en speak with her, nor gaze upon her, or find her presence in these halls, nay in all of Valinor. _

Varda came closer to him and spoke, her voice soft and laced with light, but laden with sorrow:

_Manwe, I come to you indeed, at the turning of Dawn and Doom. Ilmare I hold with me, and she indeed is in need of great healing. Upon the highest peak of Taniquetil, under the Light of my Stars, moving with the winds and by the Light of Isil, she need be healed. Little hope remains but still I say: Nitya estel hinna nin harma maina. _

With this, Manwe embraced her, and they continued to walk, together.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

Here Vilisse followed behind them, greatest of the Aratar; yet she felt no fear nor hinderance, for both indeed were close to her, mayhap Eléntari more than Manwe however, for it seemed she was closer to the Stars.

She looked up at them, two beings of radiant Light, and gazed at them. At long length, she spoke, her voice laden with Hope:

_Manwe Sulimo, Varda Eléntari. Mayhap you know that I hold the Light of Ithil and the Light of the Silmaril within me. By both of these, I may heal her swiftly, for Time bades it so, and the Time is nigh. _

Her eyes were laden with pleading and sorrow, and she spoke again:

_May it be, that you would allow me to at least try. I cannot bear it - none of us can, none of the Ainur can - if Ilmare is lost to us e'ermore. Yet I fear it may be so._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

As Vilisse walked beside them, Varda spoke to Manwe, her voice filled with concern and urgency, her heart moved to sorrow by the fates of Ilmare:

_Manwe, nin vala ala asea imne. Aen queri Vilisse o asea? Estel quelian. Estel i firiel. Ilmare quelian. Ilmare i firiel, untha lacalima.
(Manwe, I have not the power to heal alone. Shall I look to Vilisse to heal? Hope fades. Hope is dying. Ilmare fades. Ilmare is dying, yet I wish it not.)_

Varda's eyes began to fill with tears, and her vision was clouded. She looked down to see nothing, yet as she wept, her tears fell upon the ground whilst she walked, and as they fell, they blessed the ground, and it glimmered with the Light of Stars, for so great was her power. 
Manwe came towards her and held her close to him, and he spoke:

_Elentari, avaro naeth. Estel dartha senta. Ilmare atha nidh bronwa. Avaro naeth. Parahta nirnaethtya. Estel simen sinya.
(Elentari, fear not. Hope remains here. Ilmare shall survive. Fear not. Dry your tears. Hope shall endure.)_

Varda was touched by his words, but still she only wept more, for indeed she did not believe his words, yet she walked onward, Ilmare held within her hands, and she spoke, her voice laced with determination, yet deep sorrow within it:

_Boelme auta i Taniquetil. Asea va hampan.
(We must leave to Taniquetil. Healing shall not be delayed.)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

So it came to pass that indeed they voyaged swift upon Taniquetil, with Vilisse still behind, and Varda laid Ilmare down gently. Vilisse, in swift Maiarin speed, was beside Ilmare in an instant, and her sorrow and grief ascended much as she took in Ilmare's face of sadness and agony. She cast a protective spell over her, muttering words of Hope and Light, and even in these, it seemed Ilmare was beginning to heal.

_Estel imíca ninya Calad, Estel imíca i Eleni, Estel imíca i Calad o Ithil. Ava ruce, ninya meldo Ilmare. Ava ruce, gerich veleth nin ar o Eléntari.
(Hope amongst my Light, Hope amongst the Stars, Hope amongst the Light of the Moon. Fear not, my friend Ilmare. Fear not, you have my love, and that of Eléntari.)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda gazed down, and gracefully fell to her knees, and she spoke also to Ilmare, in her kind and light voice, laced with Hope, and indeed that of the Stars, and she sang:

_Ilmare, Beloved Gentle Star-maiden,
Upon the peak of Taniquetil laden,

I bade thee hope, I give thee life,
I know thy trial, I feel thy strife.

My heart is tied bewixt to you, 
Nin gerich veleth ci mirya.

Daughter of my fair desire,
Rekindle now your valiant fire.

For ever were you strong and great,
And Darkness nay was e'er your fate.

Incline to me and let remain,
Fall not to fate of the Edain.

Hold true to those who hold you dear,
Let Hope and Light quell ev'ry fear.

Many Moon and Stars radiantly unite,
Dispersing the darkness of inner night.

Let heart that is weak ne'er fail,
May fea saddened ever prevail.

Do not succomb to darkness deep,
As you lay in paths of silent sleep.

Let not the heart of my kin grow ill,
May I heal you by my Radiant Will._

Her voice grew stronger and she continued:

_By the immense power of the Radiant Star,
And invoking the Lights of Isil and Anar,

May you be healed and blessed, and free,
May no darkness have hold on thee.

May thee be lit by radiance profound,
May thee be healed and rise from this ground!

Gerich Nin Veleth, Ilmare! Gerich Nin Calad, Ilmare! Gerich Nin Estel, Ilmare!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

And as these words were said, Ilmare was bathed in Radiant Light, and she rose in bountiful Grace, of her own Will, for it seemed in that moment of Time that her Light was great indeed.

Yet as she stood, and gazed upon both Eléntari and Vilisse, her legs gave way, and she fell again, though not so deeply and caught in the embrace of Vilisse once more. Knowing that her time had come, Vilisse closed her eyes, and the Light of Ithil beckoned upon her in much gentle glow and poignant shine. In this shine Vilisse's own _féa_ shared also, and greatly enhanced was her power in this. Such Light environed also Ilmare, her Maiarin kin, and her breathing steadied, and all was well. Now, of a gentle melody she sang, and restored much Hope within her Maia in close fellowship:

_Long it hath been
For Four Ages

Light thou hast seen
And Darkness dispelled

So I say this
Let shadow pass swift

And spiteful flame be driven away
By Féanennie, Spirit of Wistful Waters

Let our Light guide thee
For the Ages to come

Till the end of the World
Be upon us e'ermore_

Here, her voice gathered in strength also, and her radiant glow shone e'en more, almost akin to that of Eléntari's own:

_Rise in Hope, and rise in Glory!
Rise in Light, and Rise in Joy!

Rise in the Moon, and rise in the Stars!
Rise in Vilisse, and rise in Eléntari!

Hearken to voice of mine,
Fair Ilmare of Varda Eléntari!

Be healed by Our Love and Our Light,
And ne'er again fall for time abiding e'ermore!_

As this Song of Old faded, Ilmare was restored in much strength and vigour, and in renewed power she embraced both Eléntari and Vilisse; yet as Vilisse moved forth to return such embrace, she seemed to fall, yet was swiftly caught by the Kindler of the Stars herself.

_This was not something she had foreseen, nor did she wish for this, out of all things, to come to pass in such a moment._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda gazed lovingly towards Vilisse, who now she held closest to her, and spoke, her voice laced with Hope:

_Vilisse, Daughter of Stars, do not let your heart be troubled with the fell actions of Morgoth. For indeed he holds power, yet more power still is held by Light. The Valar shall prevail, and in this moment, we walk now in the paths of Valinor, and no darkness shall consume or wither here. For indeed this land is blessed, and a realm it is of peace and of grace ever. Do not feel any fear within these borders, for indeed, nothing ill shall enter here, save for the deepest thoughts of the hearts which turn to actions of ill desire and corrupt the world of Arda through those who are tasked to protect and bless it. No worse offense and act of utter hatred from Morgoth towards the Valar than this, to take that which is blessed and to corrupt and destroy it._

And as she said this, she held Vilisse, and rose her upwards, and stood, hoping that she would remain standing, and that she should not fall.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

Though it seemed that her actions to rise Vilisse were in much vain, for she fell again, and even deeper that before, so that this time both Eléntari and Ilmare held her closer than ever before. Ilmare was first to make action, speaking in tones of worry, and only hoping beyond all hope that the Daughter of Stars would last.

Here, in this dire moment of need, she glanced to Elbereth, and wondered if any consolation could be found from her.

_Though, it seemed the Valie's expression was almost unreadable, at least to Ilmare, for greatly convoluted and entangled were the emotions of Varda in that time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Ilmare looked at Vilisse, and spoke in pleas to Varda, gripping her soft silver cloak as she cried:

_Highest Varda, Gilthoniel, I plead with you to heal the effects of my wounded nature! For indeed it is I who have inflicted such upon mine own kin, the punishment that indeed was ever meant for me! Spare the heart of Vilisse!_

And as she spoke, she wished that Varda would turn and look toward her, but Varda seemed at a fixed gaze into the distance. 

Ilmare pleaded once more:

_Care you not for the hearts of your Maiarin? What care you for? Once I sung your praises; A Elbereth Gilthoniel, and yet now I see that you yourself have been consumed by darkness, and should now be better fit as named: Mornedhel! For indeed no light is in you! _

Still, Varda showed no sign of answer or was fazed even the slightest. 

Ilmare then spoke, her tone deepening with anger, her heart falling to utter wrath, and her voice mingled with Doom:

_Run from me, you miserable shell of a Queen! Starkindler you are not, for the power of depth has conquered you! Flee now!_

At these words, Varda was moved to tears, and indeed she began to weep, for she saw that the heart of Ilmare fought now against a greater power, that of Morgoth himself. And she sensed well his discord in the words of her once loving Maia, and she knew not to listen to the breath of Morgoth, for indeed, his words were poison.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

Vilisse rose weakly, yet as of her own power she could not fully stand. She remained on her knees, though her voice was laden with great sorrow and haste, and she answered swiftly:

_Ilmare, you have now come against Varda Eléntari? What fate of Darkness hath now environed you? Escape it! Come back to the Light, Ilmare! There cannot be another entwined within Doom! Come back, Ilmare! Of this I plead to thee!_

Her eyes held fear and uncertainty, yet her _hróa _seemed greatly weakened by these uttering of hopeful words, and soon she lay quite still upon the ever-white snow of Taniquetil, whilst gentle snowflakes fell swiftly round and upon her, though she stirred not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda looked lovingly at Vilisse and placed her hand gracefully upon the shoulder of her Maia, as she spoke, her voice laden with sorrow, tears escaping her eyes as she muttered the words that must be said:

_Vilisse, listen not to the words of Ilmare. As for this time, only shed your Light that she may be healed. Indeed I see now the stem of her darkness, for she is no entwined within the threads of distrust, and she does not believe all that I say. Morgoth has planted in her heart the thoughts that I care not for her, and that she is nay treasured by me, lies and deceptions which are now overcoming her Will. I know not the full way of healing, and yet for her it may lay in the Halls of Mandos. For indeed it is Namo who can show that which is to come, and it is he who holds the power to change a present Will by the knowledge of coming events. I know well that it is a dangerous quest, and yet it may be our surest hope, not ensured. It may be the choice, the path that we must take._

And with these words, she reached out her hand towards Vilisse, awaiting the soft grasp of her Maia, hopeful of her solemn stance.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

Here, a voice sounded in Eléntari's mind, that of Vilisse, though her _hróa _still lay unmoving:

_Hast thou forgotten of what happened in the Halls of Mandos with Námo? Of how this same Darkness took him over, and subverted his Will? Surely you would have not, would you? Hath he changed finally, after so long a time? Hath the Light returned to him, after so long a time?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda looked down at Vilisse, and grasped her hand, whispering to her softly:

_Have you spoken these words to me? Indeed I hath not forgotten and still forever such memories shall remain. It has been long, only too long since I have seen Namo. All that I have heard is that of Vaire's telling, and in recent time, her words have grown ever less. Yet I feel this may be the only path to choose. For if indeed Morgoth has taken her, and now seeks to destroy and plant discord among the peaceful harmonies of this world by her being, no power of Valar might hinder it completely. For it was not so in the Music of Ainulindale, and indeed it remains ever not so. Light is stronger than Darkness, yet Morgoth is Valar, of our own kin, and though he is fallen, with the power of his Maia, he still holds great power.

I fear..._

Her voice trailed off in the distance, and she gazed in the direction of Namo's Halls as she spoke on:

_...This may indeed be our own path of chance, and we shan't lose it, we must preserve it.. we must..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

Vilisse's eyes opened, and aided much by Elbereth, she slowly got up, though she trembled slightly as she did so.

_We must go there, for Time is against us, and fate lieth not upon Taniquetil anymore._

Swiftly she cast an enchantment of sleep upon Ilmare, and held the fellow Maia in her arms as they travelled to the Halls of Mandos.

_To Námo's Halls we must head for. Let it begin!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda held her as she trembled, holding her closely and embracing her loosely, as she spoke, her voice laden with sorrow, but a deep hope remaining in it:

_Indeed. We must travel now to the Halls of Mandos, to the paths of Fate and of Time. Long it has been since I have laid eyes upon it, and longer still since I have spoken with Namo. Greatly do I hope that he shall be cured, for indeed he is needed, more than e'er before mayhaps, and yet I myself may know not fully the urgency of this time, as for present moments, fleeting as the Stars in their courses._

Varda loosened the embrace, and spoke on:

_Can you now stand without my aid? Can you walk and be free? Come, and see if you can. Ceuranivel shall remain with Manwe, for he will tend to her, and indeed she will be glad and sleep, for such is of most aideth to her. Yet, we may need her, or she may need us, and paths shall cross I sense. Nauva i nauva._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

_I shall at least try it._

And with these words, she loosened this embrace fully, yet her legs shook once more, and she grasped her Valie's silver robes to regain her now-lost equilibrium.

_Indeed, what hath come o'er me, that I cannot e'en stand unaided?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Varda laid her hand upon her, and held her closer, speaking in a tone of song, soft and melodious, lilting and true:

_Vilisse, avaro naeth. Stand without fear and walk amid the Light of Valinor. Rise from the ground! Fade not! A Bright Star you are indeed!
Rise!_

And with such words, Vilisse was brought from the ground standing, and Varda loosened her grasp.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

_Hannon-le, ninya Valie! Let us go indeed!_

With this, she rose brighter than e'er before, and all voyaged swiftly to the Halls of Mandos. As they arrived, Vilisse touched the doors lightly, and they opened. A familiar sight greeted her, and out of all the emotions she could have possibly held in that moment, she smiled with Grace and Light.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

They all walked into the Halls of Mandos, Vilisse in the farthest front, and Varda with Ilmare close behind, and as they entered, the sound of a familiar and yet different voice filled the chamber in which they stood, and it was cold and numb, and yet they walked onward as the voice spoke:

_Who comes now into the domain of Valar? Who goes into the Halls of Mandos? Who dareth to walk upon the floors of these Halls? Who comes who has not yet passed? The Doomsman of Arda speaks, and you must not delay in your answer. Who goes here!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

Vilisse uttered her words first, yet in these words, a full introduction seemed to be present, and she spoke calmly and clearly, for only now too accustomed was she to this place, and Námo himself:

_This who standeth ere thee is Vilisse, not so different from the Amaniel whom thou once knew. She is a Herald of Varda Eléntari, who also comes with me, and stands behind me. Yet behind Varda still is Ilmare, e'er her first and foremost handmaiden, chief of the Maiar and primary Guardian of the Stars. Yet I fear now, that her power of Light diminishes swiftly, and that the Darkness of Morgoth seeps within her, when all least expect it. I have attempted to heal her, and so hath Varda, though it seems Ilmare hath not fully been healed.

Vilisse asks for thy aid and thy Grace, if thou may grant it._

Here she bowed in front of Námo's throne, and waited in silent solace for the Vala's reply.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 3, 2022)

Namo stood at length in silence as a chilling air consumed the Halls in which he stood, and all was made empty and felt lifeless, and then he spoke to her, his voice mingled with utter Doom, his form and stature intimidating and stark, his head bowed and his arms cast out before him as a way of dominance:

_Vilisse? I know not of Vilisse, and I demand that she leave my Halls! What good shall I do in healing for a Maiarin? Only Mine among the Maiar is it my portion to heal! Seek Este, and run from me! What asketh you of me? Doom and Fate, Time and Memory, these I know well, but the complex tones of healing or of wrought fortune I am distant from! Why come you to me? It is better that we shall be sundered e'ermore, Amaniel. If it is indeed ye who I once knew standing before me! You are better to leave and to not return, and to run and flee and liberate yourself whilst you still stand in such power! Deal not with the Doomsman of Arda, for his ways are beyond you and shall consume and trouble your juvenile mind._

And he rose to grow taller, and look even more stark and powerful before them, awaiting a response as he uttered these words:

_What say ye?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 4, 2022)

Vilisse stood tall, and a great Light echoed around her, that filled the very Halls with a warm and soothing Radiance. She took two steps forward, and began:

_'Tis Amaniel indeed who stands ere thee, yet such bond cannot be sundered so swiftly, for so long it hath lasted. You know well of why we have come, do you not? Can you not see it? 'Tis true that healing Ilmare may seek from Este, yet what point is there in wandering veiled paths of the Present if we know not of the bright shards of the Future that shall shed Light and Clarity upon us in this moment? _

Here she took another step forward, and her voice was louder, though mingled with e'en more sorrow:

_The Fates of Amaniel and Ilmare are entwined as one. If healing be not thy domain, I know well that Time is indeed, and of this I bid thee! You may show Ilmare what lieth ere her, what Fate shall cometh to her! Only then shall we know of what choice we have!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 4, 2022)

Namo gazed down at her from his elevated place, and stood in silence, his hands closed before him, his tall and dark figure stark against the slightly paler version of his Great Halls, and he spoke, his voice loud and filled with Doom:

_Amaniel it is, then? It is better that such bonds nay to ever cross the lips of you, or of I, for indeed they are words of Doom and poison, and never shall I take that portion. Sundered shall we be, Amaniel. All shall indeed be greater in this way. Not let the threads of Past weave into the cast of Future. Forget all and forsake all! _

He paused in silence solemnly, and then continued:

_You wish now to see Future? Why indeed do you seek this? Do you know not that to see the future means nothing of changing it? Nay shall this mean anything to you. Better indeed it is for you to flee from my Halls, and think not nay mention them, again. A bond sundered we shall ever be!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 4, 2022)

Vilisse gazed up at him, and her eyes and voice were both laden with sorrow as these words were uttered:

_From the moment we have entered, you have spoke naught of Varda or Ilmare, at least not directly to them. If such bond be sundered, 'tis not in my part to prevent that. So be it, I say. Nauva i nauva. Yet know that if no aid shall be sought from thy domain, none shall come to thee in return. If none shall object, I shall take my leave indeed._

Yet as she turned round to perform said action, Eléntari indeed seemed to halt her from walking forth, and there Vilisse was bade to cease her movement. Gazing up at the Kindler of Stars this time, her Herald spoke in a calm tone, seemingly devoid of emotion:

_If the Doomsman of Arda giveth us no help and no Hope, we must leave, and mayhap my Realm of Almathil in Valinor, or the Gardens of Lórien, shall heal dearest Ilmare. Perhaps we shall visit both, if one shall not suffice. Yet I see here, that you appear to stand in my way as you hold Ilmare within thy embrace._

Here her voice sank to a whisper, and she thus inquired of her Valie:

_Why, Elbereth Gilthoniel? Why, ninya Eléntari?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 4, 2022)

Varda looked solemnly at Vilisse, and then turned hee gaze towards Namo. She spoke, her voice soft and lilting, yet strong and commanding great respect:

_Mandos, you stand solemn and kingly in your Halls, boasted with the many possessions of your hold, yet I see beneath your subtleties and empty show. You are afraid, Namo. You have fled from your purpose for you fear you can no longer fulfill it. You sense that your power is weakening, fading with each moment and your heart is scorched to stone. You have tried to take over your own power, not to serve Iluvatar, but to rival Him, and indeed you have failed. Now you feel within you the need to run, to hide for the Valar should never have compassion upon you, and you have not the lightness of heart and meekness to request such. _

Her eyes narrowed, and her Light shone ever brighter so that indeed it was blinding, a flame of brilliant white excellence, and as she spoke onward it only grew all the brighter by each word in lilting tone:

_You hath rejected Manwe, from whom you ever sought counsel to see Time, and now the Grace that he had granted yet you knew not, hath all but faded. What say ye? Know you not that there are chances? That wounds may heal? That powers tremble? What say ye?_

As she reached the apex of her words, and her brightness glowed to a blinding shade, Ilmare's face, and indeed her entire hroa, went completely white, and then her eyes turned dark as night. 

Then, after some moments of silence, Ilmare seemed to turn even darker, and Varda's arms were scorched in touching her. Varda spoke, wincing lightly, yet evidently:

_What say ye, Mandos? Have ye no answer? You hath not spoke of Vaire, nay of Ilmare, nay of any but ye's own self! Care ye for any save ye own? Care ye for any?_

At these words, Mandos flinched, and nearly fell backwards. His head tilted abruptly before he stood ere before her, a cloud of darkness surrounding him, and spoke in his stark and piercing voice, chilling and mingled with utter Doom:

_You fools! It is I who hold power in my Halls! Nay do you! Flee from here, run before it is too late! Yet you, Mornedhel Elentari, you may remain, and be held to me, and bound, fading and full of darkness!_

Varda looked towards him, but before she spoke a word, he lifted his hand before him, and slowly gripped it, tighter and tighter, closing into a fist as he spoke, yet it seemed more did indeed scream these words:

_See who holds power now, Mornedhel! Ninya turca ambela ci! Nwalin ninya turca! (My power is beyond you! Suffer in my power!)_

And as he was still yet speaking, Ilmare fell from the arms of Varda, and Varda gripped her heart against her cloak, showing emotions of deep sorrow and piercing pain as a tear fell from her eye.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Vilisse caught swift hold of Ilmare, and enchantment was still upon her. The Daughter of Stars rose slowly, and power gathered in these words as she spoke them, her voice echoing around the Halls and making them tremble greatly:

_Aiya Earendil, elenion ancalima!_

With this, the power of the Silmaril within her was awakened, and all pain that Eléntari felt dissipated at once, and Námo's hold on her was vanquished promptly. Vilisse and Ilmare both glowed bright, though Vilisse seemed brighter, and her entire Light occupied the Halls so that Námo truly fell backwards this time, and his Power and voice seemed to be diminished greatly, e'en as this Light vanished gradually and gently.

As this Light vanished fully, Vilisse picked up the shattered remains of a jewel - Eléntari's jewel. She gazed long at it, then finally spoke:

_You could ne'er forget nor leave me, could you? You kept this all along..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda gazed towards Vilisse, a look of surprise clearly imprinted upon her fair and beautiful face, and she spoke, her voice soft and lilting in tone:

_Take care with such power. For the Power of Light can be corrupted to darkness. You shall not use this power any further until indeed you have trained and learned it's complex ways. Now, I urge you, take heart. It shall soon be over._

She closed her eyes briefly, and then turned to look at Namo who still remained upon the floor of his Halls. His seemingly lifeless shape lay completely still, and his cloaks were strewn about him. Varda stood, and she walked towards Ilmare, and indeed she held her ever closer. Then she spoke:

_Do not deal with fates too rashly, Vilisse. Namo, too is needed to defend Arda, and such threatening blows should never be used against him. _

Varda stared into the hands of Vilisse, and looked intently at the jewel, before speaking once more:

_Avaro naeth i mornie, enga mornie ho lanwa ci.
(Fear not darkness, save darkness from within you.)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Vilisse turned to Varda in desperation, and asked:

_Of what shall I do? Such bonds may be sundered, yet I cannot leave him be like this!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda turned to her with sympathy and love, caressing her as ever she did, and spoke softly:

_You know what it is you must do. You indeed have spent your power against him, and now, your wishes have come to fruition. You must use your own power once more, yet not against him, but for his good._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Vilisse gazed into Varda’s eyes deeply, and spoke softly:

_It was ne’er my intention to see him like this. I know not how it had happened, though I would indeed wish to know. Is our bond this powerful, that my deepest powers, of which e’en I knew none of, were unleashed at a Time like this? Shall my bond betwixt Námo and me truly be sundered, or were such words again not of his own true Will?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda gazed in return, and the likeness of Maia and Valie was evident in both of their actions. Varda spoke, her tone soft, and yet in it a great urgency and even fear was felt:

_I see now that indeed though such power is awoken, the paths in which to use such are not yet forged. Indeed, you will need go, and learn all that you can of these things, and gather from these powers as much as you may. Yet for present Time, I know not of what shall reverse it, save for your own power. For much power do I wield, and yet a portion of my Light is in you, for all Silmarils branch from the root of Valinor's Two Great Trees, yet I fear it is too little for me to reverse your actions. I have power, much power indeed, and yet the words that you hath uttered are severe, piercing, and full of dominance. 

I fear for the fate of Namo. I feel that ye shall not be sundered from him wholly, if ye has such power remaining as to heal him. Namo deals with the Fates and Time, Death and Despair, Doom and Sorrow, and for such purposes, his words are often tainted by despair, for so often does he deal with such, and he may not speak of all that he sees with e'en others among the Valar, and so he becomes closed, feeling locked into solitude and aimless self-seeking into Future moments, and he forgets all of the present, and is moved to tears and to despair for he feels abandoned and alone, forced to take a hard path, and forced to ne'er have anyone beside him. For such reasons, first he was delighted more than ever by Vaire, and yet as his power grows and remains, her presence wounds him more still, for he lashes out against her in fits of anger and despair, and so he wishes her to flee far from him, for he wishes not to harm her. He stands also prideful, afraid to shed tears or show loneliness, or to express his sorrow and be at peace in vulnerability, and so closed upon himself he becomes, distant from all, pitiful and sorrowing._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

At these words, the young Maia fled the embrace of Eléntari, and rushed forth, e’er farther from the entrance of the Halls. Silently, she cradled Námo’s _hröa _as gently as she could, and unnumbered tears fell upon the floors of his Halls as she realised how weak the Doomsman now was.

_Indeed, there was only one choice she could make._

She looked at Varda in sorrow, then turned back to Námo. In a whisper, she muttered gently:

_What Grace I have e’ermore had, let it pass to thee. May thy life be spared, against my own._

Soon she felt all power and energy dissipate from her, and she lay unmoving upon the floors of his Halls.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda was filled with tears at this moment, for she did not understand what Vilisse had intended to do, and now that she could see, it seemed only too late. She gently laid Ilmare down, and fled beside Vilisse, tears pouring from her eyes as she spoke:

_Vilisse! Ava! Yacina ci ava! 
(Vilisse! No! Sacrifice yourself not!)_

She gazed towards the floor at length, shedding tears unnumbered as she caressed the hroa of Vilisse in her arms. This lasted long, and Varda remained alone, astounded and in terror at what had occured. Then, a certain thought struck her memory, and she grew all the more concerned.

_Namo had not awoken. _

Indeed, he still lay lifelessly, and now beside Vilisse he lay. Varda was moved even further into tears, and she gripped the garments of Vilisse in her hands as she spoke loudly in the midst of many tears:

_Entulesse, Vilisse! Entulesse! Entulesse o nin!)
(Return Vilisse! Return! Return to me!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Yet despite the cries and pleas of Eléntari, none moved e’en in the slightest. Truly, it seemed Vilisse had fallen, and so did Námo, both occurring due to the very actions of the Maia herself. Strangely, Ilmarë’s enchantment had not been broken, despite the Fall of Vilisse.

_Nirnaeth Arnoediad, Mornie Utülie.
(Tears Unnumbered, Darkness Hath Fallen.)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda rose, and cast her cloak over Vilisse, uttering these words, in a final and desperate plea:

_Neldesta ninya fea i anesse o Vilisse. Silmaril cuive cinya, ataquanta egol.
(One third of my spirit be given to Vilisse. Silmaril awaken in her, fill all else.)_

And with that, Varda grasped her hands, and pulled her upwards, slowly removing the cloak, and the eyes of Vilisse were opened, and she could see and speak, and yet she had not the strength to walk nor rise, she was present. Varda spoke in relief:

_Vilisse, you hath been saved. I know the reasons of so much of this. Yet I fear these reasons may grieve you. Come, and take your place beside me. Rest with me._

And with these words, Varda descended gracefully to the floor, and sat beside Vilisse, holding her closely.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

The eyes of Vilisse did indeed open, and upon gazing at her Valie for sometime, she spoke softly:

_What reasons doth thou speaketh of? Tell me, for I do indeed wish to know, if you have strength to reveal such things._

Here she embraced Varda gently and smiled, and awaited her Valie’s response.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda looked with love upon Vilisse, and at great length, she spoke:

_It is the Silmaril within you, Vilisse. For indeed, it wields power greater than any other thing, and it is tied to you alone, and none other share in it, therefore, the power that you used in order of hope to heal Namo, is weak and frail in comparison, and cannot defeat the Power of the Silmaril._

She held Vilisse closer, and spoke, knowing that her words may trouble Vilisse:

_For this reason, I fear that Namo may not be healed till indeed you have learned the power that dwells within you. Indeed, we must make haste to reveal all that need be revealed-_

She stopped short, for she heard Vaire walking near, and immediately she removed her cloak and cast it over Namo, so as to hide his lifeless form. Vaire entered and spoke:

_Elentari? What are you doing here? And- Amaniel? What is the meaning of this? Have you crossed paths with Namo? Hath you beheld him?_

Vaire stopped in wonder, awaiting a response.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Vilisse gazed at Varda, almost beholding too much sorrow in her own eyes, ere she averted her gaze to the Weaver. Her tone was laced with much guilt and lamentation:

_It was I who took him down unintentionally, though through great power within me unbeknownst to me before. I know not if I now have enough strength to heal him again..._

Her voice broke off, for now she acknowledged the horror upon Vairë’s face, ere it transformed into great sorrow and pity as the Weaver of Time uttered:

_Ai, Amaniel! What hast thou wrought in thyself?_

To this, came a swift reply from the Maia in hushed tones, suddenly sounding almost devoid of emotion, and harboured with Doom_:

Not just to myself, but to Námo also._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

The Weaver was brought to even greater distress, and grasped one of the many pillars of Namo's Halls tightly as she spoke in urgency:

_What are you saying? What hath you done to him? Where lay he now? Or hath you destroyed him? Hath you not left e'en his hroa to rest?_

At this, she broke off of speech and fell silent, sobbing continuously as she eyed Vilisse. Varda spoke in calming and lilting tones to both Vaire and Vilisse, but first to Vaire:

_Vaire, you do not see what hath happened. If you knew all that had come to pass you should not react in this manner-_

Vaire interrupted her words, and muttered through her sorrowful cries:

_Avar! That is not true! No fate, no dire time of circumstance would be enough to steal his life! No!_

Varda fell silent, and gaze towards Vilisse, speaking almost in a tone of whisper:

_Hondol i avar cama.
(Feel no guilt.)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Vilisse only nodded, and walked gently towards Vaire about to embrace her, though it seemed some wave of power pushed the Maia backwards as she hit the floors of the Halls. Great sorrow fell upon her, yet still she spoke:

_Vaire, he hath not fallen as you see it-_

Yet, Vaire summoned forth an e'en greater portion of her power, and the impact sent Vilisse reeling further down the floor. As her momentum came to a stop, she seemed greatly weakened, yet still she spoke again:

_Would it come to pass that you would let me fall also? Is this thy desire, thy wish upon me, upon one of thy former Maia?_

At this, Vaire seemed to stop as her eyes widened for a fraction of a second, and in this moment of distraction Vilisse managed to stand, albeit not without grasping and leaning on one of the nearby pillars for support. Her voice seemed quiet, yet it held much conviction:

_Vaire, he may still be restored. Though it shall take time, and I know not of when my true power shall be awakened. Though I believe Varda shall aid me in this-_

Vaire only shook her head in much despair, and uttered:

_O, what hast thou done to him! _

At this, she ran forth and threw off Varda's cloak so it landed softly elsewhere, and her eyes widened as she cradled the limp _hróa _of Námo, her tears growing e'er the greater. Meanwhile, Varda came to Vilisse, and the Maia inquired:

_One after another...when shall my power e'er return! How can I possibly awaken the Silmaril within me by my own accord, if my strength is drained continually like this!_

At this, the Kindler of Stars knelt slowly and gracefully by her Maia's side, and placed both hands upon Vilisse, yet the Daughter of Stars widened her eyes, and spoke in much haste, pushing her Valie away in apprehension:

_Nay! Do not! Thou hast already giv'n one third of thy féa to me! No more shall come to Vilisse! She wishes not to see thou fall! Much Darkness hath been wrought by her hand upon Arda on this day! Let no more of it come to pass! Mornie entuluva! (Night shall come again!)_

At this, she turned to flee, yet she found that she could not seem to move, for the Weaver had her hold on her _hróa _so that she too was immoblized. What came next was a voice of much Doom, not so dissimilar to Námo's own:

_Thou shalt not flee these Halls till all be revealed, and all be settled and restored! I shalt hold thee here in the Halls of Mandos till I see Námo fully healed!_

At this, Vilisse was at a loss for words, for she could say naught, nor move in any way.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

Varda gazed solemnly towards Vilisse, tears welling up in her eyes, and spoke:

_Vilisse, please. Allow me to give you the strength to awaken and move and walk. You need this. A portion while it is, a portion I shall give._

She drew closer, and spoke an utterance in clear words, ringing out through the Halls:

_What power is within me, what strength, let one more third pass to Vilisse. May she be spared. May she be healed._

And with this, Varda's head tilted downward in much distress and loss of strength, yet she grasped the hands of her Maia closely, kissing them and speaking in a whisper:

_Ninya veleth ci gerich.
(My love you have.)_

At this same moment, Vaire looked towards Vilisse and Varda with anger and yelled in tones of anger through sobs and cries:

_No! Why shall she live and move if Namo cannot? Too much pity thou shows her! Let her be lost! Let her die! Is it not better for us of the Valar?!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 5, 2022)

Vilisse turned, and spoke only three sentences, yet with much clarity:

_Indeed, is it not better for the entirety of Arda and Ea alike, if all of the Valar live? Mayhap it shall be my end indeed! Yet still, much lieth in uncertainty!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 6, 2022)

Varda looked towards Vilisse, her head bowed from a bit of distress and exhaustion, yet she showed it not, and spoke softly:

_Vilisse, say not such things. In this life, in Arda, there are fears, there are victories and battles lost, there are both the moments of profound joy and delight, and piercing sorrow. It is not as though one is unbeautiful or is unmade by the Mighty Illuvatar. Do not speak in such ways, or ponder such thoughts. You are a Light to this world, e'er fading. Your heart indeed is fond and sweet to caress, yet your mind and the power of your fea swiftly overcome you. For that is how it is and always has been, Vilisse. It is in this world that the pride and arrogance, the fury, the wrath, that is what speaks so often, for that is what roars and shakes one to tremble, and yet it is the soft voices of pity and compassion, of love and of sweetness, of goodness, and of Light, that one must truly answer and beckon to the call of, for these are that which does not fade, but illuminates all that is. Yet for this purpose, you look so often with hatred or resentment towards yourself, your powers, for so weakened you are, and in this, you hide. You hide the feelings of anger and despair, and by distancing yourself, indeed you grow distant. I wish this fate for you not. You have e'er been my own, Elentiel, Daughter of Elentari. For I am Kindler of the Stars, and you are held dear to me. You are precious in my eyes, beautiful beyond comparison, glimmering as the fairest Stars._

And after these words, she fell silent, overcome with great distress, and it began to become evident, as she bowed her head and sunk completely to the floor, her garments strewn about her. As she did this, Vaire spoke once more, her voice laden with sorrow and anger, tears pouring down her face:

_Bring him back! Please. Desperate I now am for I find that nothing I hath said changed you, or changed him. Where is he? Or hath you taken e'en his lifeless hroa? Did he not do much for you? Why hath you done this?_

Vaire then fell silent, and at great length, her eyes widened and her face became even more full of wrath and anger, and she spoke loudly amid her cries and sobs of anger and sorrow:

_I sense it! I sense why indeed you hath done this to him! Still you hold a grudge! Indeed, that is so! You still held anger, and for this reason you came here, in order to destroy him, for you knew that he was weary! You knew that he hath been growing weaker, and that the shattered pieces of the jewel were much of all that he had remaining! And so, you robbed him of that!_

She eyed the jewel that lay shattered near Vilisse, for she had held it in her hands, yet at this moment she grasped it not. Vaire went on:

_But that was not enough for you, you greedy and pitiful miserable Maiarin! You stole from him his life! Firstly his jewel, and then his great purpose, his very essence was taken from him! How indeed dare you? Never shall you again show your face before the Valar, and greater will be our wrath upon you than even that of the fates of Feanor and his sons! Not only dispossessed shall you be, but also sundered, banished, hated, and condemned! You hath stolen Namo!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 6, 2022)

Vilisse fell silent upon this, only gazing upon the Weaver as she beheld an expressionless face, before her eyes rendered much pity towards one of her former Valier:

_Vaire, this is not thy Will, and I know it. Let not anger and sorrow cloud thy thoughts of Light and sweep them away in utter Darkness. Námo hath not fallen beyond all aid, and I will aid him. Though, I must warn you, that I know not how long it will take; nevertheless, he shall be healed, for I remember him well, and I would not leave him to fade beyond the borders of these lands e'ermore. Call me not Dispossessed, for the Doom of Mandos lay not upon me, and ne'er shall it be. In Námo and you, much love I gave to both of you, and much love I harbour for thee twain still. It matters not whether I am thy Maia or not, for love hath no boundaries. One day thou shall see all be restored, though Varda needs it first, for her féa fades swifter. Námo's hath been held stable, whether you believe this or not. Though again I shall say, Time shall reveal all. Harbour ne'er the Darkness, Vaire Weaver of Time, but e'er the Light, for Light remains e'er the Greater._

At this, Vaire fell silent, seemingly filled with much Light, yet Vilisse spoke not, and simply held both the Kindler of Stars and Ilmare. By mere thought and Will of the Daughter of Stars, the doors of Mandos were opened, for Vaire could not contain nor overcome the power of Elentári within her, and swiftly she took her leave as the colossal stone doors closed behind her.

In great speed she voyaged to her own realm of Almathil, where the Light of Ithil shone e'er the brightest, and the Flowers of Ithil would grant Varda much healing. Though, Vilisse's thoughts lingered much on the last words of Vaire, and she spoke in a whisper:

_*"If this day indeed be named the Fall of the Aratar, let Eleniel be counted amongst them, and let there be Nine from this day henceforth."*_​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 6, 2022)

Varda, who indeed had gone with her, bearing Ilmare, sat beside Vilisse in Almathil, and spoke, her voice lilting and full of Light:

_Vilisse, many things you know. Many things revealed without your acknowledgement and now you speak of them with ease for you feel that all have indeed been enlightened. You need not bring me here, to this realm, and yet a gift indeed it is to be with you, in the land of your bidding, of your kin. A land of mystery, of memory, much like your own heart. I urge you not to think ill of Vaire. She meant not the words that crossed her lips. For anger brings many things and among them the words of perilous Evil, piercing and bitter. Heed them not._

Varda gazed off into the distance, and spoke on:

_I doubt not that such words may indeed have been planted, to grow division and distrust. Let not such emotions become your fate. 

Eleniel, 
Lovely one, I sense concern growing within you. What is it that troubles you? Speak all, and I shall speak of what I know in response. For my knowledge is great and my Light full of radiance. Speak to me..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 6, 2022)

Vilisse turned to her Valie, and spoke in tones of uncertainty:

_Did you not hear the words she said? I fear the Valar will go against me, and that I shall be banished from Valinor..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 6, 2022)

Varda gently laid her hand upon the shoulder of Vilisse, caressing her lovingly, and at great length of sweetness, she spoke, her voice soft and laced with Light as e'er it remained:

_Do not fear such, Eleniel. Why indeed would the Valar go up against ye? At any moment, it is known that the Valar have great power, and if indeed you faced our wrath, you should have such acknowledgement. With mercy, and pity we are frequent to respond. The words of Vaire were said in a cruel and heartless tone, and she did not speak of the thoughts of her heart but of the emotions welling up inside her mind. If indeed she had spoken with truth and certainty, her words would have held softness and warmth, and though a sorrow may be laden upon them, gentle they would be. Ne'er would I banish you from Valinor. Indeed, I hold you e'er close, and in my Light, you may be safe and full of gladness though sorrow move beyond you.

Gerich nin veleth.
(You have my love.)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 6, 2022)

Here Vilisse seemed tranquil once more, and she sunk deeper into an embrace, though soon she asked again, for her inquisitions were not so swiftly fulfilled:

_Surely, this power that you gave me, is it not too much? Two-thirds of thy féa! Would it not fade? Would you not fade? I hope not; let it not be! _

Here she shed much tears, though she continued:

_When shall you be healed? When shall Ilmare? And Námo remains e'er greater a predicament! Ah, indeed, what is it that I have wrought upon myself! I know not of how to proceed...aid me, Elentári..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 6, 2022)

Varda smiled thoughtfully and fell even deeper into the embrace. Yet hearing the concerns of Vilisse, she responded with much haste:

_Too much? What indeed is too much? I say to you well, nothing is too much to give for my beloved Eleniel. No grace nor power nor gift is too much to demand for your safety and being. My Light shall not fade. This you know, for you hold such radiance within you. Indeed it is brought to bountiful fruition through you._

Sensing the deep sorrow and worry of Vilisse, she held her closer, and wiped the tears from her eyes, speaking softly in lilting tones:

_I know not of these things, of Ilmare, of Namo, e'en of myself. And yet I trust. I trust to hope. I trust that through Illuvatar, and those that he has set into being, all shall be calm, and all shall be and remain as is need, e'en if the skies of Arda change, and many things are fulfilled in ways I had not yet ventured to ponder. You have wrought no ill. All is well, there is hope. Ever I am here to aid you, request all that you need, or speak of a word alone, and in what ways I sense your despair and dire need, I shall give and grant all that is needed. My Light is always with you, and my love follows your every thought._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 6, 2022)

In this Vilisse smiled, and she whispered gently:

_Then may the realm of Almathil heal all which dwell within here fully, and may their Light shine e'er the greater upon their leave._

She looked up at her Valie, and found her smiling back with much Love and Peace, and thus fair indeed was their radiance.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 6, 2022)

Varda looked down at Vilisse at great length, and after such time had passed, softly, she spoke in response:

_Healing indeed is sought much. Mayhaps the fruits of your own realm, the flowers of grace which blossom in this fair land, may heal Ilmare, for long have I missed and sought after her presence. Dim are the rooms upon Taniquetil without her, and silent are the star-domes of night._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 7, 2022)

Vilisse now gazed up at her and blinked a few times, though she answered softly also:

_Dimmer they seem without I also, and no song be heard upon Taniquetil without Ilmare and I. For e'er were we close, Star and Moon shining together harmoniously._

She stood up quietly, and made her way towards Ilmare as she broke the enchantment set upon her, for no enchantment of Vilisse could be left for too long; soon, the Maia woke, and looked at both Vilisse and Varda:

_What exactly happened after all this time? Where am I? This certainly has no resemblance to the Halls of Mandos...it looks much more serene._

Vilisse smiled lovingly, then sighed almost inaudibly before replying:

_What happened were things that you would not wish to have heard, and things you would not wish to hear e'en now, for my power is indeed too great. As for where you are, I have brought both you and Elentári to Almathil, my realm of the Flowers of Ithil._

Ilmare gazed up at her in puzzlement, and Vilisse answered swiftly:

_Question not more of it, for many answers shall be revealed in due time._

Yet she knew of what would come next, and she would not restrain the curious heart of her Maiarin Kin. From a distance she saw Ilmare move towards Varda, and she heard her question, though her voice grew stronger and infused with more ire at ev'ry passing moment, and soon she stood up, her small frame seeming to loom over Elentári as she sat upon the lush grass of Almathil, and it was clear that her eyes were darkened:

_Elbereth, what actually happened in the Halls of Mandos? Why would Vilisse hide all this? She is my Kin! How dare she betray me!_

Varda's first handmaiden pivoted abruptly to face Vilisse, and in a menacing tone she questioned her:

_You have gone against me, against Varda, against all of us! In Valinor thou shalt no longer have a place! Let thy realm fall until the End of Time! Let thyself fall, ne'er to return! Indeed, from this realm thou shalt be exiled!_

Vilisse was on the verge of tears, though her voice stood firm, and shook not:

_The Valar would not go against us, fellow Ilmare-_

Yet the other swiftly broke her, and continued in augmented tones of wrath:

_In fellowship we are no longer! Let us be sundered! Let us grow distant-_

Vilisse took a step forth, shaking her head, and she answered:

_Indeed, Darkness hath taken over you, and it is you who hath grow distant from me-_

Now Ilmare could take no more, and she raised her hand as a swift wave of Darkness enveloped the entire Realm. Darkness as black as the Void enveloped all, and it seemed that perhaps this was the Great Enemy's most profound form of blackened Shadow against those who dared to oppose him. Now when all could be observed clearly and carefully, the Realm of Almathil no longer shone with Light and Grace; the Flowers of Ithil were lifeless and wilted.

However, what was most striking was how Vilisse lay lifeless and fully still in the midst of the fallen flowers, and it seemed indeed that both had fallen together.

Slowly, with shuddering breaths, Ilmare's Light returned, and her mouth was agape in shock and horror. Varda swiftly fled beside Vilisse once more, though she turned back to face Ilmare first, and she muttered amidst her sobs:

_Why, Ilmare? She was needed for many purposes...she was our shining Hope, our shining Light...hath she now truly gone?_

The Valie bent down, and caressed her Maia's _hróa _gently amidst her increasing tears, and she could not now discern difference betwixt Vilisse in Almathil and Námo in Mandos.

_For only now did they seem too similar._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 7, 2022)

Though still in the midst of this ongoing terror, the worry of all her fears in manifest fold, she held hope, and tried indeed to awaken the Light of herself within her Maia, and she came close to her, so that the tears of Varda fell gently upon the face of Vilisse in great numbers, and she cried:

_Cuive ninya Calad! Cuive o sin ci! Cuive ninya Calad! Cuive i rehta gwanwen!
(Awaken my Light! Awaken within her! Awaken my Light! Awaken and save what is gone!)_

As she spoke, a soft light grew around Vilisse, but too small still was it to save her, and so it came to pass, that Varda, grieved by the loss of her Maia, spoke amidst many sobs and cries, writing the words she spoke upon a loose scroll:

_If ever you return to life, Ninya Eleniel I shall hail you always. My Star Daughter. Though if indeed we ne'er again shall behold the faces of one another, be calm, and be still. Give of yourself, and love that which is meant to be loved. Let the Peace of Isil environ you, and the heart of Stars, the Hope of the world, consume you. Indeed, Light I have given, and shared in parting. My tears are unnumbered for you, daughter. My Light shall now and evermore be within you, and where my words falter, my heart is strong. Too long has it been since the Days of Old, the time of calm and restful skies, now has dawned the Days of Wrath, these dark and heartless dimming times. Fear not, Avaro Naeth! You shall be a Light to a fallen world, broken by Darkness. Illuminate all as I have done, and bring my radiance upon Arda. May Almathil be with you, when in this realm you wander not, may Taniquetil be a guide to you, and in it you find all that you sought. In gentle tones, I bade you rest. 'Alas no reward is blessed. The Starlight on the Moonlit seas, remind you, close I'll e'er be. Ninya Veleth gerich ci. Ninya Calad gerich ci._

And she closed, her voice soft, but full of tears, and she spoke at last to Manwe in Heart:

_Manwe, if indeed it comes to pass that I should fade, grieve not, for upon the day of my leaving, Illuvatar shall be glad, for if indeed it passes, such is his will._

At last, she turned to Ilmare, and produced from the sky around her a small crystal, nay larger than that of a finger's tip, and she laid it beside the scroll, for Vilisse, and she spoke now to Ilmare, gazing on her intently:

_Ilmare, ever you held my heart. Ever you have been with me. I bless you for this, and beg that you remain true to the Light. Aid Eleniel. Indeed she needs you, your fellowship, your support, and ne'er least in my absence._

Ilmare gazed back in response, and Varda walked towards Vilisse. Though it was not till later that Ilmare sensed the true meaning of Varda's words. Varda sat beside Vilisse, tears streaming from her cheeks, and cried out loudly:

_Whatever is within me that should spare the life of this, Pass all to Eleniel. If any indeed is left, and my Light may still shine, so be it! And if indeed my spirit fades for this so be-_

She was interrupted by the words of Ilmare:

_What are you doing? Varda! Why do you surrender? Do not do this! Please! I need you!_

Ilmare's sobs grew louder, but Varda only answered:

_Cenai boe unat.
( It must be done.)_

And she continued, repeating the words even louder:

_What grace is within me, that sustains me, may whatever is needed be passed unto Eleniel! May her life indeed be spared against my own! Her spirit saved! If is left any, and my Light still to shine brightly with radiance, so be it! And yet if all is lost from me, and my spirit may fade, then so be it I say also! Ninya fea gerich ci._

And with these words, Varda fell silent, yet the flowers about her loomed and became brighter, seemingly restored, and Vilisse arose abruptly, and though she did not stand, she had much strength within her. Ilmare came nearer to her, and to Varda, and through tears, she spoke:

_Vilisse? So much confusion clouds my mind and memory. Bring clarity, if you may..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 7, 2022)

Vilisse gazed upon Ilmare, Maia gazing at Maia, and it seemed that she too forgot all. Still, she went to embrace Ilmare, for e'er were they Kin, though in doing so, her knees trembled and gave way. Ilmare held her still, and bid her rise, though she could not, and thus Vilisse remained sitting.

As she looked around, her eyes became fixated on the scroll that laid upon the verdant grass and florescent blossoms, and the crystal that lay next to it. For this crystal she created a chain in thought for it, and thus wore it upon her as a necklace, ne'er to fall. Gently, she picked up the scroll, unwrapping it, and when enough time had passed after she finished reading it, her tears too were unnumbered, though Varda embraced her from behind, attempting to soothe her.

Through her muffled sobs, Vilisse spoke:

_Morgoth's hold upon the Ainur darken and augment swiftly. Ilmare, Námo, Vaire...they are not to blame. Know that if I e'er awaken and see you faded beyond the borders of these lands, I would share in this same fate to be with thee e'ermore, and mayhap so would Ilmare._

Ilmare gave a small nod of acknowledgement and confirmation as she too walked forth to embrace Vilisse, and in this moment all bonds of fellowship were restored.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 7, 2022)

Varda gathered the two Maiar around her, and caressed them softly into her embrace as she softly sang in a lilting tone:

_Daughters of the Moon and Stars,
Healers of Arda, World yet marred.

Beautiful breezes of Gentle air,
Flowers of greatness, sweet and fair.

I, your Valie sent to ye,
Sing to you a melody,

Of Arda great and lush and wise,
Of the Darkness of Morgoth's great devise.

For it came in the time of Ainulindale,
The world yet young, the skies yet pale,

The discord of Melkor first was wrought,
And Peace the Valar indeed sought.

Yet in the Music woven deep,
Was the Evil of Melkor still to keep.

And so indeed to Night afar,
Melkor, of the Great Valar,

Fell to Darkness deep and wide,
And fled from Valinor by Elven-tide.

And so it came that Evil made,
Yet still was Arda's world yet laid.

And so the Mighty Illuvatar,
Gave power to create, to rule, to mar.

The 14 Valar, numbered great,
Did as was His thought of fate,

And indeed we did create and grow,
Raised mighty mountains, and Stars made glow.

And after much time then had passed,
Arda yet was made at last,

And long we laboured, though for great grace,
For Illuvatar promised an Elven-race.

The first-born indeed they were set to be,
Yet Valar did not time when see,

And impatient grew our minds and heart,
That Aule produced a unique art.

He made of the Earth, Naugrim to build,
For he wished for a people with crafts fulfilled,

And so he made them well to be, 
Yet the Mighty Illuvatar did still see.

He came to Aule and questioned him,
And when all was spoken, all was dim,

Illuvatar put the Naugrim to rest,
And not to wake till the Realm of the Blessed.

And after long sought time did pass,
The first-born did arrive atlast.

And Elves were brought unto the world, 
The secrets of Ainulindale, atlast unfurled._

Her voice grew to a tone that was inaudible, and yet it seemed she continued to sing, staring off into the distance blankly.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Not wishing for the music to stop so soon, Vilisse joined in with her own part. Her voice was soft and sweet, yet in deep and rich tones:

_The Light of fair Ithil
Rises for us to see

For her fair beauty
Is unique upon her own

Her radiance emanates
Much peace and Love

For in times of Darkness
She shines upon all to drive it away

In her likeness stands also
One who stands beneath this vast sky

She who is the Second Handmaiden of Elentári
And she who shall remain with her e'emore

Till Dagor Dagorath come upon us
And all be restored to Light, Peace and Love_

Now that Vilisse had sung her part, Ilmare now sang hers, her voice not dissimilar to Vilisse's:

_The Stars were e'er my first dwelling
And within them I shall dance

For it brings me ardent joy wherever
To see their radiance shine upon us all

In the days of greatest darkness
Their Light shines the brightest

Fair indeed they shall always seem,
And fair indeed they shall always be.

Though far away they may appear
As I stand underneath this starlit sky

E'ermore are they close within my heart
And e'ermore they shall be, as they have always been

In her likeness stands also 
Another who stands beneath this vast sky

She who is the First Handmaiden of Elentári
And she who shall remain with her e'ermore

Till Dagor Dagorath come upon us
And all be restored to Light, Peace and Love_

Here, both Maiar sung, their voices blending together in much similarity and beautifully concordant harmony, of which was strikingly similar to that of the Ainulindale:

_Let Ithil and Eleni shine e'er the more radiant
In all the days to come till the End

May seeds of Hope be sown
Amongst all that dwell within Arda and Ea

Let Ithil guide those who are lost
Let Eleni inspire those who have seemed to fall

Soon, it shall be seen that
Much Hope arises whenever these two meet

And when Ithil and Eleni meet
So shall Eleniel and Ilmare

Handmaidens of Varda Elentári
For so long until now and beyond

E'ermore akin to her
E'ermore remaining with her

Within the fair blossoms of Almathil
Upon the fair peaks of Taniquetil_

As both finished, they turned to embrace each other, and both saw the silver droplets that fell from the eyes pf Elentári; ne'er did they think their Valie would be moved so greatly, and thus both embraced the Kindler of Stars also.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda fell deeply into the embrace with them both, and she spoke, her voice laced with Light:

_Fair indeed a path I have that both of my handmaidens may stand beside me, shining in Light as that of my own. Indeed the Music of Ainulindale and the thoughts of Illuvatar are not only the portion of the Valar, as you have well proven! Moved I am indeed by your words, and it brings great Hope. Hope that I shall depend upon. For indeed Hope is the seed of every saving action. Now that each of you have sung, and been glad, what ask you of me? Surely there are things you wish to know of, things that mayhaps I silenced or spoke not of... Bring them to me. I am your Valie, e'er your guide._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Ilmare was the first to ask, and she gazed upon Varda with much curiosity:

_Why are we here? I remember we were going to the Halls of Mandos- how come we are not there? What happened?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda sighed for a moment, and looked towards Ilmare thoughtfully, pondering indeed what she should say, and at length, she spoke, her tone lilting and beauteous, as e'er it was:

_Much things have come to pass, things dark, yet somehow purposed by Light. _

Varda stopped briefly, looking at Eleniel, who seemed indeed to approve of her telling, and she continued:

_Eleniel has many powers, things deep and great, yet I urge you not to become envious. It is your support and fellowship that she needs, your Hope, and also your Power, and your Light, if ever things should darken. In the Halls of Mandos, I know not what occurred in complete, but one of the Valar hath fallen, nay into darkness, but into the fading bounds of Time. Namo Mandos, walks no more in his Halls, and I know not of what should heal him, save for Eleniel, who hath wrought such strange weavings of Stars._

She stopped abruptly, eyeing Eleniel, who did not disapprove of anything said, and Varda laid her hand on the shoulder of Eleniel, comforting her, for she sensed that such words were difficult for the Maia to hear. Then, at length, she continued:

_You had fallen into deep sleep, and into shadow, though by the Grace of the Valar, and that of Illuvatar Himself, in joyous occasion you hath been healed! Yet it is most Eleniel who hath healed you, for indeed she cares for you much... And while you had slept, we brought you here, seeking healing, far from Mandos, in Almathil._

She finished, her voice without falter, and held each of her Maiarin closely to her, speaking softly:

_Does this indeed give the answers which ye sought? Do any inquiries remain, from either of ye?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

This time Vilisse spoke up, her voice laced with worry:

_When shall my Silmaril be awakened again? I suppose it has some connection with Earendil, does it not?_

Her thoughts flowed back to that moment when she uttered those four words: _Aiya Earendil, elenion ancalima! _Her brows were furrowed deep in thought; as she spoke the name of the Half-Elven mariner this time, the _hróa _of Vilisse glowed a little, and Ilmare answered:

_Mayhap it does indeed, and I suppose both Ithil and your flowers may aid you in this path._

Now both Maiar looked towards Elentári, for they sensed she had something to tell.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda spoke, in tones of magnificence, and in a gentle lilting voice:

_Your Silmaril. Indeed I knew well that such inquiry should surface, and it makes only too well of sense. Earendil indeed you are tied to, and that is not a fickle fate, for indeed Earendil is of my own, A Star in glory and honor, bringing great beauty to anything that it may perceive. And yet the full significance of this, you see not. The Silmaril within you was awoken by the Power of that Star, and indeed by the Power of yourself. I believe your Power might have mixed, and blended harmoniously with the Light of the Star, and it is for this reason that I do not think such fate was against the Will of Illuvatar, for the Star he permitted me to create, and create it well indeed I did._

She sighed, and it seemed she muttered something under her breath, inaudibly, and continued:

_Manwe has told me that he thinks well you may have power over my Star, and that Morgoth has power over you, and hath used you, and shall turn and strike out upon you, and upon the Valar, and in this way-_

She stopped short, not wanting to anger or sadden Eleniel, and kept speaking:

_For there are many things in this world of mystery, of needing to ponder, and I urge you not to fear them. The Silmaril within you is a Power, and a Light, and something that I feel should both draw you closer to the Light, or separate you from it, depending on the way in which you view and use it, and I feel you should use it well, and it shall only increase your radiance, and take not from it._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Vilisse gazed upwards at the starlit sky, and this time she uttered these same words only in thought:

_Aiya Earendil, elenion ancalima!_

This time, another great wave of Light permeated her entire Realm, and when it faded, the Stars shone e'en brighter. She smiled, and turned back to face her Valie.

_It appears indeed that I am slowly gaining control over my Power...yet I sense there is much more to it; I was holding back just in case anything similar to that of Námo happened to either you or Ilmare._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda looked with contentment upon her, and said:

_Indeed, and you shall learn how to harness and make great it's power, for indeed it shall be beautiful, in time... And yet I urge you to take caution with it, as you have, and speak of it with one who might know of these things... For they shall guide you much._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Though Vilisse heard her well, she spoke not, for her eyes were fixated upon a single star that shone brightly. At that moment, she closed her eyes, and reached out in thought.

_Earendil. Can you hear me? Do you still recognise me? It is I, Eleniel._

Sadly, she received no response back, and opening her eyes, turned back to inquire of her Valie. 

_Elentári, why does he not answer?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda looked intently at her, and spoke to her:

_It is frequent that Stars do not come, save to those that can command them..._

Varda rose and spoke intently, intently fixed upon the same Star:

_Earendil, entulesse! Entulesse i nin!_

And as she spoke, the Star came directly to her, and rested over her hand, and she held it by her Power and Light, yet she did not crush nor diminish it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Vilisse walked to that Star, and she held out her hand to caress it softly. As she did so, she felt it tremble slightly, and she spoke gently:

_Earendil. Avaro naeth. Nánye Eleniel, Anel o i Elleni._
(Earendil. Fear not. I am Eleniel, Daughter of the Stars.)

Yet just as she had finished, a force of Light from the Star seemed to push her away, yet it was Light in disguise, and an aura of Darkness took over her in that moment. The voice of Morgoth resounded in her head as an echo of pain reverberated throughout, and all that were present upon Almathil could hear it:

_Fall into Darkness! Too long you have stayed! Fall into utter Darkness and never return! Stay forever in Angband, and there you shall gain true freedom without the servitude of the Valar!_

In an instant, all blackness seemed to disappear, and Vilisse laid on her knees, upon the verdant flowers and lush grass of her realm, panting heavily as she dimly sensed Varda running towards her swiftly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

She sensed well, for Varda indeed came running swiftly towards her, and sat beside her, holding the young Maia, as Eleniel wept. And in a soft and beautiful voice, Varda spoke to calm her:

_Eleniel, heed not the words of the Enemy, for indeed you should know well that such words have no meaning nor definition towards you. A Daughter of the Stars you are, Ninya Eleniel, her who shall never fall to Night. Mayhaps it is so that you simply have not yet the strength to speak unto the Stars. Know well that I do, yet it is for the portion that I made them, casting them across the skies and allowing them to glow, and thus, I know each of them and may command them or call them at will, and at the sound of their name, they shall come to me.

Avaro naeth, Ninya Eleniel. Ninya Calad gerich ci._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Vilisse laid her head upon Elentári's shoulder, for weary she seemed, yet still she spoke:

_Yet what of the Moon? Mayhap I can speak with her, and a connection may be established there? _

Yet again, ere any could reply, she heard the voice of the Enemy in her head, and this time it was uttered in a tongue she ne'er wished to hear. Though Eleniel, with what Light she had, cried out:

_Haiva! Auta i lóme, aure entuluva!_
(Begone! The night is passing, day shall come again!)

Here the Darkness dissipated, yet it was unknown of when it would return.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda held her closer, and spoke to her:

_Heed any words of such not, for indeed each is woven with lies of poison. Remain with the Light, and the Darkness shall not take you._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 8, 2022)

Eleniel trembled greatly, and with hesitation she replied:

_I...I only hope so. For truly, I would wish to remain with thee e'ermore. I wish not to be parted from you, yet indeed, e'en with so much Light you have given me...let it not be..._

Her hands grasped the silvery cloak of Varda, and she wrapped it around herself, sinking deeper into the embrace, for such was the power and Grace of the Valar.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Varda soothed her, saying:

_Do not fear, for My Light shall ever be with you, as it is indeed within you._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Here Vilissë was brought to tranquility once more, and she reached forth to hold the Star of Eärendil. In this moment, a voice sounded in her head:

_So, Fëanennië, Spirit of Wistful Waters, as I named thee in the Days of Old! Hast thou come at last? Truly, is it thee, also named Eleniel, Daughter of Stars, by Elentári herself? Amongst many others? Míriel Ithilwen Amaniel, once the Maia who learnt from all 14 of the Valar? Lómelindë Lindórië, of the Valier? Elenlindalë Siquilessë, Ninth Arata of Arda?_

In this, Vilissë replied swiftly, as e'er was her custom:

_Eärendil of the Half-Elven, whose Star now shines as bright as the Silmaril within me! It is indeed I who now holdeth thee in my embrace! Rejoice upon this day of coming, that we meet again upon this hour!_

The Star twinkled gently, ere the Mariner responded once more:

_Great indeed is my ardent joy upon our visit! Yet, thou hast dire need of the Silmaril within thee, for its awakening hath come to pass, and I shall aideth thee, by the Grace of Varda!_

The Second Handmaiden of Varda answered:

_Indeed, of this you sense well!_

The Star glowed with a soft light, and much warmth was beheld from it.

_I hear thee; so be it! Let thy Light come forth, Elenlindalë Siquilessë, Ninth Arata! May the Silmaril within thee now be awakened fully, and let thy Radiance shine e'en greater than mine, as those of the highest amongst the Valar should!_

As these words were uttered, a great Light shone forth from Vilisse. Now her hair was softer than ever, the strands of gold and silver reflecting the Light of Ithil by its various wavelengths, so it seemed the luminosity of her very _féa_ emanated throughout her entire Realm, and all that were of Light shone brighter than e'er before. No Darkness was within her, for she had repelled the very essence of Morgoth upon this time.

The Star now flew into the hands of Varda, for it was She who commanded them. and Vilisse in this moment turned to face her Valie.

_Your Maia mayhap I am still, Ninya Elentári, or I may not be. Whichever it shall be, the Light of Eärendil hath awoken my true identity that was long concealed! _

A great radiance environed her, as that of shining white _fána_, much akin to Varda's own. She beamed brightly, ere she spoke, her voice filled with much realisation:

_Ah, is it not indeed! Do I not stand with you, amongst the Aratar! I had always been, though in learning from the Valar, I would have been a Maia of thine, and of the others also, in that sense!_

Now Vilisse strode gracefully towards Varda, and embraced her deeply as the Star of Earendil shone brightest.

_E'en if I now herald my position once more as the Ninth of the Aratar amongst the Fifteen Valar, knoweth well that ne'er shall we be sundered; for in fellowship of the Aratar, we grow e'er the closer, closer than what hath come to pass._

In a softly lilting voice, she whispered into the ear of Elbereth:

_Elenieltya nauvan oialë; Ninya Elentári lye nauva ea illumë.
(Your Star-Daughter I will be in eternity; My Queen of the Stars you will be always.)_​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Varda gazed at her, a smile of true rejoicing across her face, and it seemed her Light beamed e'er the greater. She spoke, her tone lilting and gentle, soft and tranquil:

_Indeed! May it ever remain this way! Great is my joy upon your coming! That you might be received as one of the Aratar! Great indeed is the title, and greater still the role of responsibility, and yet I know that ye shall not fail, and shall indeed grow brighter still. Much I must speak to you of, Daughter. Things that hath been spoken to none, save to Manwe, who knows all the thoughts of my heart. A fallen world indeed we have before us, and a world of forgottenness. A world that hath been bathed in tears, stricken by arrows and swords, defiled by every sort of Evil, and yet still stands to beckon the Starlight and watch the seas at eve, that still rises to greet Anar and Isil upon their coming, that still awakens to spread flowers in spring and the leaves in sadder times. A world that harbors hope, with those who hold despair. Indeed, many have forgotten us. The Valar, the Aratar, it is viewed at times a myth, a seemingful legend, or a tale of Old. And so, we come to them, yet instead of holding peace with us, greeting us and making efforts to remain in our counsel, they flee. Fear hath pierced their hearts, fear of the Valar, and trust in the Evil ways of Morgoth, yet they know it not._

She looked farther out into the distance, before turning her glance back towards to Eleniel that stood ere her, and continued:

_Yet take heart, for though a weary world indeed it is that we have been sent to heal, a world with Hope she is. A world of beauty, beauty that is left unloved. A world of glory, glory that those who inhabit her feel is only found in the victory of battles. Little things has this lot remembered, and yet the thoughts of the Valar, follow them always. Thus is the need for Maiarin. As you, as Ilmare. You are the Hope for a fallen world, one of darkness of utter despair and piercing sadness. And yet now, let there be no more thought of it, no more speech of the hardships that lay ere us, for indeed tomorrow shall dawn on the eve of yester, and the problems of today shall vanish with the morrow. There is no need for concern._

As she said this, she sunk deeply to the ground and soon she was kneeling gently. She spoke further, yet her voice now stood in a tone of song, a melody of beauty, and she sang sweetly:

_Eleniel, Ninya Eleniel,
Ci ai nea estaina Miriel.

Vanesse allume luksima,
Calantar as nin ancalima.

Alcar anyatie une Menel,
Tercano o veleth in nirel.

Ninya Eleniel, Ninya Almiel,
Ninya Ceuran, Ninya alassiel.

( Eleniel, My Eleniel,
You once named Miriel.

Beauty never fading,
My Light shone brightest.

Glory reaching the Heavens,
Herald of Love unending.

My Eleniel, My Daughter,
My Moon-child, My happiness.)_

Her voice faltered, and she finished her song, speaking to Eleniel in soft tones:

_Ninya Eleniel, Ninya veleth Eleniel,

Indeed you are now among the Aratar. Well passed days hath I awaited this time, and now indeed the commencing of a Council shall be wrought. The Valar, the Aratar, we must meet, and speak of all that must be spoken of._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel gazed upon Elentári, and she spoke, her voice solemn and firm:

_If it be a Council of the Valar that must be held, so be it. I shall attend, and remain for as long as is needed. I believe it shall be upon the Máhanaxar where 'tis to be brought forth?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Varda spoke in response, her voice was frail, and she spoke softly:

_Indeed, and yet it is only that of the Aratar. For indeed, others cannot make such journey, and the presence of Ulmo, may be naught. Yet indeed, it is Namo whom I fear shall not attend. _

And as Varda spoke, Vaire, who had been watching from a distance came beside Eleniel, and spoke:

_I desire not to rush your actions, but only to remind you of Namo. If indeed your Silmaril is fully awoken, could you not heal him?_

And before Eleniel was given the chance to respond, Vaire retreated back to her place of vigilance as silently and swiftly as she had come.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel gazed upon Elentári once more, and spoke:

_Let us go to Mandos, though I know not of how Fate shall bade us, or the paths we be taken upon._

So it came to pass that they journeyed, for the third time, to the Halls of Mandos, and there stood Vaire the Weaver beside the fallen figure of Námo.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Varda spoke to Eleniel sweetly:

_If indeed my aid you need, I shall offer it freely and without restraint, and yet you have the highest portion of My Light. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel nodded, and she fled swiftly beside Námo. Her voice rang clearly throughout the Halls as she spoke:

_Of what power I have now awakened within me, and by the power of the Aratar, I say unto this: Let thou be healed fully, in mind, in heart, in hróa, in féa, in all that needeth my aid, my Light, my Grace! May all that is needed, pass unto thee, and with this may thou riseth once more, restored fully and free from all Darkness placed upon thee! May my Light rejuvenate thee for all that is to come, till Fading Bound of Time's Last End be upon Arda! Aiya Earendil, elenion ancalima!_

With this, a poignant but gentle Light environed all, and when all disappeared, Námo rose swiftly, for now he was indeed healed of all ailment that once burdened him. He stood, and embraced Eleniel with much tenderness.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo spoke, his voice tender and gentle:

_Amaniel? It was you that I saw. Indeed. It was you, walking under the shadows of the forest... Speaking in tongues unknown to me... Walking beside a frail Maia, or was it not so.... You hath spoken of the fall of Arda and the passing of the darkened Valinor... You had spoken of the death of many... Of the coming of Ages... _

His voice grew evermore silent, and soon he was speaking only at a tone of mumbles, much inaudible:

_The Light then shone, and then died... Fading as all things do, and Vaire, lay still... And..._

His voice trailed off as he remembered all of the visions that he had seen while in a solemn slumber, and he spoke once more in a louder tone:

_Amaniel, what hath come to pass? Why have you come to my Halls? And Varda? Why indeed?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel looked at Námo in much bewilderment:

_A frail Maia, you say? Who was he, or she? The fall of Arda, and the passing of Valinor Marred? The coming of Ages, and the fall of many? Why, I know not of this! I..._

Her voice trailed off, and her glance shifted towards Vaire's countless tapestries, yet she found no answer from them, for they were of the past, and what Námo spoke was of the future. Silently, she shifted her glance to the Weaver herself, then back to Námo:

_Vaire, know'st thou of this? What is it that you speaketh of, Námo? Bring clarity, if you may...let us not be sundered..._

And in this, she embraced Námo gently.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo was indeed very much moved by her kind gesture, and he spoke:

_Never should I have mentioned even a word... Such utterance should never have escaped me... Indeed I am frequent alone, and forget the thoughts of the heart, forget what others may see.... _

His eyes shifted gaze to the walls of his great Halls, and indeed his eyes widened, and he saw many things, yet each were visible solely to him, though his expressions upon learning of them were not concealed. As he did this, Vaire spoke:

_Namo does not frequent speak of what he sees, indeed he leaves such concealed, hidden, from all..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

In this, Eleniel answered:

_Concealed in hróa, though not in féa._

Laying down Námo gently upon one of Vaire's cushions she walked out, beyond the borders of his Halls, yet she returned swiftly, holding many tapestries.

_Remember thou of this? Our times together, when I was thy Maia! Such times of Light and Peace..._

She smiled gently, and her voice trailed off as she gazed into the distance.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Vaire smiled with much delight upon seeing her tapestries, and spoke:

_Indeed! Such times of weaving shall forever be treasured in my mind! Beautiful times, before everything.. Before the fall of Light and Peace and Hope..._

Namo sat, still gazing out, and yet he could no longer conceal the words in his visions:

_The falling of a great city... The end of much..._

His voice trailed off, and he began speaking in different speech:

_lanta o Lorien... Mornie i Almathil... Calad o Elentari fifiru, athuine enuen atuin athalo....

Mornie nalanta Valinor.... Ciryasta varie lanta, Eldalie sa firiel... Airanin Aistanie... Aiquen se ci?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

The eyes of Eleniel widened as she heard Námo speak of what he saw:

_The Fall of Lórien? Darkness upon Almathil? The fading of the Light of Varda? The Darkening of Valinor for a second time, you say? The Fading of the Elves...Sorrow of the Valar..._

She gazed with much uncertainty and worry upon Námo, and she spoke at last, at great length:

_Were these visions seemingly granted by me? Was I in any of them?_

Suddenly, a thought struck her, and she remembered:

_The Prophecy of Old...does it relate to what you saw?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Varda also was greatly troubled by his words, and questioned him, nearly at a simultaneous moment:

_Ita carima quetarie? What are you saying? Namo, what does thou see?_

Namo spoke in a voice of concern:

_I must go- I must request that ye leave my Halls, including ye, Vaire. _

He turned to face her, before turning back.

_I cannot speak of these things. _

Still, once more his eyes widened, and his expressions were uncontained as indeed he saw many vivid depictions of the future times. He was almost moved to tears indeed by some of them, and spoke out in a loud voice:

_Naeth! Sin iluve nin veleth! Naeth!_

And he stopped short, and spoke in a loud crying voice as he rushed down through the paths of his Halls:

_Leave! I ask that you leave these Halls, and my gratefulness goes ever with ye who hath freed me..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel, who had only knew his Halls too well, rushed after him, and so did Vaire. Varda seemed to hesitate only slightly, ere she fled down such paths also.

It was Eleniel whom first approached Námo, yet as she went forth to embrace him, she stopped short, her eyes widening as she took in one of his visions. Slowly, she turned to Varda, and she spoke in desperation:

_Ninya Elentári, do indeed leave! For I cannot bear it!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

In concern for Eleniel, Namo pushed her away, and kept rushing down his Halls, speaking in a loud voice:

_Do not return, Amaniel! Maia of many others you may be! You may stand as the Maia of any, save for myself! Too dangerous and too deep is it a portion for you!_

And Varda ran until she came upon Eleniel, and lifted her, rushing away from the chambers of Namo's Halls, fleeing the paths of his Doom.

Vaire stood blankly, seemingly terrified by what had happened, and Varda grasped her also, and brought her with them as they fled, and Varda spoke loudly:

_I yomenie vanie as iluve in Aratar, uma Valar, ci avanyarim menie!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel was deeply saddened by this turn of events, and she struggled against Varda's hold:

_Leave me! Let me go! Leave me be! Let me go to him! I cannot leave him! I ne'er will!_

Now Vaire was also shocked at the sudden change of Eleniel, and the Weaver gazed upon her quite intently, yet gentleness was in her eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Vaire was the first to speak:

_Let him go.. It is better that way... When he calls all to leave him and not to return it is best to heed his words. It comes from a place of care, of love and concern for you, for me. These times can turn to utter madness if it is permitted. It is best to be the farthest from him- sad as such is._

Varda gazed at Eleniel also, with much agreement to the words of Vaire, speaking:

_You must let him be... It shall be better in such way... Indeed it is my hope that he shall come to our meeting..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Thus the resistance of Eleniel proved futile, and they headed for the Máhanaxar. Eleniel sat upon the right of Námo, and yet she was greatly troubled, for she found that he was not here. Silently in thought, she wondered:

_Námo, may my Grace and my Light go e'er with thee. If thou shall not come, know that we shall not go against thee._

She sighed, then lifted her head to face Manwe and Varda.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Varda gazed at her, knowing the thoughts that rushed through her mind, and spoke:

_It is not without Hope or promise. He may indeed come still, ere we begin. Have Hope, do you not?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel's eyes bore deep into Varda's, and she replied:

_I only hope so, for-_

Her thoughts were interrupted, as she witnessed Námo come forth, yet it seemed his pace was slow and weary. Thus, Eleniel aided her, bringing her to where he would be seated, and thus, after she had sat also, it was set to begin.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

And Manwe spoke in a loud voice, sounding through the place in which they dwelt:

_Now hath come all of the Aratar, and of the Valar. Much have we to speak of. I have sought counsel from the Mighty Illuvatar, and much has he seen, and spoken of to me. Some of which indeed shall be spoken in this place. If one may begin, let indeed it start. For we are guided by Mighty Illuvatar._

And in a moment, as all knew what they were to say, all that were present, save for Eleniel, for she knew not this custom, began singing in a loud voice:

_Illuvatar hath led us here,
Indeed to speak of much.

The world that he has sent us to,
Beholding his mighty Touch.

For at a word the world was borne, and evermore has stood,
And all that has life and breathes, and all indeed that is good,

Has been brought forth by his Love and song, and nourished in his Light,
That all who may inhabit here, have morals that stand right.

Illuvatar enme yalnie, la vaiya in ambar,
Illuvatar ci Calad lacalima celunde au palantar!_

And when the song had ended, Manwe spoke once more, his tone great and strong:

_Do any wish to come forth, to speak of that which they have seen, or which hath been revealed to them? _

Namo did not come forth, and yet Varda whispered gently towards Eleniel:

_Eleniel, come forth. Speak of your new role, as one of the Aratar. It is your portion._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Thus, the Daughter of Stars stepped forth, and she uttered, in voice solemn and stern, unyielding and firm, for such was her demeanor upon serious occasions such as this:

_I, Eleniel, Elenlindale Siquelesse, have finally taken up my position as the Ninth Arata of Arda. Indeed, I know'st much disscusion hath revolven round this, and indeed, when the time may come, nauva i nauva. Indeed, I believe the time hath come, and I take up my position: Ninth Arata of Arda, great amongst the Valar._

In this, she knelt down, and bowed to Manwe. Upon her return, she sat not, but remained standing beside Námo. Gently, she held his hands as she knelt down in front of him, and spoke softly, in hushed tones:

_Shall thou not reveal them? For the longer 'tis held, the longer it shall trouble thy heart and féa. Námo Mandos of the Féanturi, know'st that thou art not alone. If any aid thou needeth, I shall e'ermore be by thy side. Remember this well._

Silently, she moved not, yet she awaited his response.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo replied in a tone ever more silent:

_Speak of it? Reveal it? You know not the Valar. I shall not speak of it with any... Nay... Not even Manwe himself. I shall not speak of it. You know not of all I have seen, and you know'st not of what hath come to pass.. I shall not speak of it, and ne'er shall you mention my utterances of such again.._

Manwe turned to face Namo, and questioned him:

_Do you wish to speak of something, Mandos?_

Namo replied swiftly:

_No- I do not._

Manwe turned and gazed out at the Valar who sat ere him, speaking:

_Indeed, joyous are we upon the entrance of the Ninth Aratar. Who hath brought her this far? By whose Power hath she been summoned? Speak more of it, Eleniel!_

And he grasped Eleniel's hand, motioning for her to come forward once more.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Sorrowful was she indeed upon hearing the words of Námo, yet as Manwe grasped her hand, she stood up, and walked forth once more, hiding all her sorrow in that moment for the sake of the fifth greatest Aratar.

_'Tis by the Grace of Elbereth that this hath been achieved. For she summoned Earendil, and indeed great was the aid of the Star of the Half-Elven Mariner that awakened it! And, I have something to show you..._

In this moment, she took out a small seed, and held it up.

_This I obtained immediately after the Light within my Silmaril was awakened. I believe it hath a connection to another of similar appearance I saw elsewhere..._

In this, she shared an image in thought to Elentári, with the moment Varda opened the box, revealing the single seed at the time that lay within the Chamber of Stars. Promptly, she asked her:

_Indeed, it is, is it not? Mayhap the Two Trees can be restored!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Varda rose, and also did Yavanna, who was present, and there was true joy lighting their faces as Varda spoke:

_It is, indeed! The Hope of the Two Trees, it hath returned! Light may indeed be rekindled! Light unending!_

She turned to face the Valar present ere her:

_Let us rejoice in the Ninth Arata! Let us be glad, for she hath brought forth Hope unnumbered!_

At this, the Valar rose and each outstretched one hand, and spoke in accord:

_Blest be she who hath wrought Hope and healing!
Blest the plains on which she walks!

Blest the heart her spirit feeling!
Blest the ones to which she talks!

Blest be her in skies above!
Blest unnumbered, blest by all!

Blest may she have all our love,
Blest that Arda may not fall!

Blest for Hope that we hath sought!
Blest for gladness now we hold!

Blest for victory to battles fought!
Blest for gladness as Days of Old!

Blest hath been the ship that bore!
Blest the land on which she tread!

Blest her walk upon the shore!
Blest upon the Elven-thread!

Blest may she now ever be, blest by Star, Water, and Tree! May all of Arda, ever wide, sing forth to greet her on Elven-stride!

Illuvatar may bless her so! 
Blest be he more than any may know!

Blest be the one who changed her to such! Blest be Varda's tranquil touch! Blest be Earendil, the Star of Gold, Blest be we, the Valar of Old, for rejoicing now hath come to our heart! Blest be Illuvatar! Praised thou art!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Amidst all this rejoicing, it seemed that e'en Námo forgot of his fears, and indeed Eleniel spoke afterwards, to all the Valar:

_Let us rejoice upon this day, as we all shall! Let there be Hope, and Light, and Grace abound by all! Let it shine forth in great radiance! For upon this Day, the Light of Valinor hath come again! Let the Trees be reawakened by our Light!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Once the rejoicing in song had ended, Manwe rose once more and spoke:

_A joyous day indeed it is, and you shall stay after this Council, Eleniel, with Varda, and Yavanna. And you shall see if the rekindling of Light is indeed possible. You may take seats once more._

At his command, all of those who had been standing were seated swiftly, save for himself, and he continued speech:

_Is there any other things which must be brought to Light? _

He eyed Namo as he spoke on:

_Any things that have been concealed in darkness, and need to surface upon all of the Valar? Is there anything of which ye need speak of?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Once again, Eleniel closed her eyes, and she spoke in thought to the Doomsman of the Valar:

_If you shall not speak of it, perhaps it shall be I-_

Yet Námo interrupted her:

_They must not be spoken of-_

Yet once again, Eleniel reminded him - of something - a particular name - that had not been said since the Years of the Trees:

_Nanye Almalurie o Mandos! Manan, Námo, manan?
(I am your Golden Flower of the Halls of Mandos! Why, Námo, why?)_

At this, Námo seemed troubled, and he knew not of how to respond.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Yet despite his trouble and unrest, he spoke back to her in thought:

_Indeed you are my Golden Flower, and yet I cannot speak of this, with you, with any, and it shall not be spoken of, nay at least at this Council._

Manwe turned to him, and grasped his hand lightly, speaking so that all could hear:

_Speak, Namo Mandos! You have things to say, do you not? You have much to speak of. Are you not him who can see the tides of Time?_

At this, Namo was greatly angered, and spoke swiftly as he arose and began to rush quickly away:

_Nay. I have nothing to speak of, and though my joy is great upon this day for Valinor and for Amaniel, I cannot remain here. _

And he rushed swiftly away.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

At this, Eleniel seemed surprised - vastly - and she simply knelt there, her eyes unfazed, gazing into the vast Void beyond her, not moving in the slightest. Yet, her thoughts lingered repeatedly upon one sentence amidst her sorrow:

_What have I now wrought within him and I?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

But Manwe spoke loudly:

_Mandos, entulesse. It is not the Will of the Valar that you should leave! Entulesse! I bid and command you!_

Namo turned slightly towards him and stopped short, speaking:

_The Will of the Valar has for long not followed me. I shall speak not._

Manwe drew near to him, for much compassion did Manwe always hold for the Valar most, and silently, so that none other could hear, he spoke:

_I seek your pardon if I hath asked too much of you. I now request only your presence, for Mandos, you do count among the Aratar, and it is good for you to be here._

Namo turned, and led by Manwe, returned to his seat at the Council, silently. Manwe spoke to all once more:

_Stands there anything of need to speak about or for? Few Councils have we, and so indeed I request that if there are any who need speak, they may._

At this, Nienna spoke:

_I grieve for the fate of Arda. What now shall become of it? What hath each of ye done to protect that which Illuvatar hath sent you to? I wish to know._

Varda began, rising and speaking in her usual tone of speech:

_Many things. The Stars are kept safe from Evil, and in the Heavens, they are preserved._

Manwe followed:

_The Winds I hath commanded, and answer them only to me, and heed not lies or deceit, and many messengers have I, swift and regal._

Yavanna rose also, and spoke:

_Much of the Forests hath been lost. And yet there are spirits within the forests that prevail against Evil and fell deeds, and yet it is far from that which I had wanted. And so indeed it brings me to what of which I wished to speak of._

She turned and faced all.

_The race of the Naugrim may run free, destroying all in their paths, crafting with wood, and with all that is sacred and beautiful. It grieves my heart to see their malcontent and dishonor in the dealings of good Earth. _

At this, Aule, who was also present, spoke:

_The Naugrim have rule over all of the Earth, and they may do with it what they desire, no matter it's destruction._

Yavanna spoke on, turning to Aule:

_Yet was it not the Earth that came first? Does Illuvatar care not for the forests?_

Manwe silenced them:

_Enough. The Mighty Illuvatar's designs are beyond our comprehension, yet let us glory in Him, for Blest is He._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel walked forth towards Manwe, and leaned forth, so that only he may hear:

_I had seen much of what is to come. The Light of Valinóre shall not last for long, and battles of unnumbered tears shall be fought once more, upon the distant future. Light indeed may be darkened, and the Eldar fade with Time, though truly I wish for this not, and yet I have seen these visions with my own eyes. What shall be done now, Manwe Sulimo, Guider of the Winds?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Manwe looked at her with astoundment, and spoke:

_Much have you told me. How is this to come to pass? How do you know of it? Is it not the portion of Namo to speak of such? Have you seen all in detail? Hath he revealed it to you? How can you ask of me what must be done, when I know not even of what you speak, or of what you know...?_

Namo then rose, with much hesitation and spoke:

_She knows not all, yet she was in my Halls, close to me, efforting to grasp me, when this came to pass in my mind. She speaks not of any falsehood, and yet her words could have more detail. Yet in truth, there is no reason I should speak of it, for while the tides of Time may be known, their course may not be changed. _

Namo still gazed towards Eleniel, and questioned her:

_How know you of this? Of what do you speak?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel rose, and turned to face Námo, answering swiftly in thought:

_'Tis the bond that we share betwixt us that hath allowed me to see this. For these visions were shared, and yet how may my words hold more detail, when I had not seen all of it? Or indeed did I?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo responded in thought to her:

_Nay, ye did not see all. But indeed, you see true. It was by no mere touch that you had seen such, but for our bond... And for this I fear and question whether it be best you to leave. For if our bond grows stronger, it may be that you shall see visions of the future as I see them, and whether you stand ere me or nay you shall see what I see, or leastways a portion of it. Unless you shall remain with me, in my Halls... Then you might indeed see more, yet I could speak of all with you, and calm you..._

Manwe turned once more to her and asked again:

_Eleniel, have you anything to say? What of your past words?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel turned to Manwe, and spoke:

_Not of this moment._

She then stepped down, and took her seat once more. In thought to Námo, she revealed:

_Our bond shall only strengthen over time. I know this, and I sense it well._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo spoke in response to her, while still in thought:

_A cruel fate indeed that would be for you then. I must leave you, or you must follow me. I will not restrain you, and yet I urge you to remain elsewhere. For while the tides of Time are tempting indeed, their fates shall not be your portion. I give to you two choices numbered, Amaniel. 

You may be sundered from me, and while I shall see you at Councils, and I may see you in other times, I shall not seek you, and you the same, or you shall remain with me, and visit my Halls oft, if indeed you do not dwell there. Few Maiarin do I have, and yet I should treat you well and willingly, and teach you, though a dangerous lot indeed it would be, still the choice is your own._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel had already made up her mind, and her gaze ne'er wavered upon this moment:

_I shall remain with thee, Námo Mandos, as I always e'er have. Ne'er shall we truly be sundered, e'en though it may seem so. Of this, you told me during the Years of the Trees when I was thy Maia, and indeed I still remember it well, for I still regard it as such. What sayeth thou, Námo? What sayeth thou?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo spoke to her in thought:

_It is better you shall not do this, Amaniel. It is better that you should desert this path, turning to that which is safer. In the bounds of Time and Fate, Doom and Darkness abound. If you wish to be preserved, to be in harmonious Light unending, you must choose a different path. I cannot offer ye what ye hath sought. Light, such as that of Varda, should fulfill you, or Trees of Yavanna, Winds of Sulimo, and yet not Doom... That is the portion of myself alone, and I wish not to weigh others with such great burdens. It is better that ye are free, unbound by such eternally._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel replied once more:

_Námo, go not against what I have chosen. For this path I have chosen, I have abode by it for so long, and I shall e'er do so. Why sunder it now? 'Tis too late! Our bond hath been set unto motion, that now cannot be undone!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo gazed at her, and responded in thought once more:

_Amaniel, you desire this not. Do you not wish to go upon Taniquetil with Varda, and Ilmare? Were they not those whom you have dwelt with long? It is too late indeed, too late for us to be kept close. The Valar of your bidding I am not._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 9, 2022)

Eleniel responded with much surprise:

_They? Yet indeed, their time hath been short compared to ours, hath it not? I was thy Maia from the Beginning of Time - Varda only took me in during the Fourth Age! If that is not a vast difference that connects our bond, what may be? If this was not my desire, why would I speaketh of it here? Here, Námo! Amidst the Council! Thou knoweth this is no ordinary moment in Time!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

Namo spoke in heart once more:

_Indeed, and yet if ye consult with most Valar, they shall say that only the present and recent past is of importance. Many of them heed not the prophesies I hath made of Old, many prophesies, standing still relevant even in this moment of Time I say it well.

The prophesy of yourself would be fulfilled if you resided with me, would it not? In the abode of Doom, Darkness may well be vigilant. You are better to leave I say. Better to walk paths alone even, than to take the bitter and fickle fate of the Doomsman of Arda, for nay even my own spouse resides with me constant._

In speech fully audible, Manwe spoke:

_Is this all that ye wish to speak of? For it seems others speak and confide to one another..._

Here, he eyed Namo and Eleniel with much intent.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel replied audibly:

_Perhaps it may be, if others have naught to say._

She then responded to Námo in thought once more:

_Vaire indeed may not remain with you all the time; yet I would, though mayhap less oft, and of this I know it not fully. And though Darkness may still be present, 'tis in a different way. It shall no longer grasp its hold upon you and force you against your own Will, for my Light hath purified that. Yet with that Prophecy, I am now beginning to feel that perhaps it may be someone similar to me in féa who is not actually myself. Could it be possible? Yet if it is myself, and if it shall be fulfilled, I say nauva i nauva, and let it be. For e'ermore as Time drifts onwards, certain times shall come e'er the closer and be seen come to pass._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Manwe did not seem satisfied with the answer given and questioned once more:

_Have we anything more to speak of?_

Namo responded in thought to Eleniel:

_You hath purified that? My gratitude goes e'er with thee, for indeed long has that been my most deep fear. To be lost in the dealings of Darkness, to be sundered from Eru and all that He hath made. For this great treasure, if you wish it, I shall give you whatever you may desire that is within my own power, for indeed I may not stand ere you had you not healed me by the threads of Time and Fate. Well do you speak of Time, for the meaning is not in the Unimportant Present Moment, nay, and it never shall be, for in Time there is true no Present, for at the time of the Present, all fades to Future or to Past. Nothing stays without motion._

As a surprise to all, Varda rose before the Council and spoke:

_Though it seems my final word to all, I shall speak of our Ninth Arata. Indeed I feel it right that one be laid under her care, for at least a portion of time, that she may guide them, for such is the only way to learn and to grow in knowledge and power as Valar. For indeed it our Maia, those whom we love and treasure and lead that make the true strides of our passion throughout the world we cannot touch._

All the Valar present, seemed in mutual agreement on this, though it seemed that the minds of Namo and Eleniel were elsewhere erstwhile they spoke in Council.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel responded back, as e'er was her custom:

_Thou knoweth well of my desire. It is that I wish to remain with thee, and let our bond not be sundered._

Though it seemed Varda's voice broke her out of this deep conversation, and she turned to face her:

_Elentári, do you indeed think the time hath come for me to take in a Maia of my own?_

In this, she turned back to Námo, and inquired in thought:

_If indeed I take one in as my own, they cannot remain in thy Halls. What of this now?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda looked towards her lovingly:

_Mayhaps not for always, and yet I know not of what else you should do.. Long have you remained with each of us, and much have we taught you.. Do not let such things frighten you. All shall be calm about it, for this is the Will of the Mighty Illuvatar. 

You of course have not your own realm or Halls, and so I ask thee, where do you wish to go? For indeed the guidance of us who are higher amongst the Valar should indeed serve ye well upon your journey. And so you may choose from our own dwellings, all save for the Halls of Mandos, and I may add; the doors of Taniquetil remain open to you e'er.

What then do you desire?
What sayeth thou?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

At the words of Varda, Eleniel was deeply troubled, and inquired Námo once more in thought:

_What I feared hath indeed come to pass. She opens all doors for me save thy Halls. Shall we truly be sundered?_

She turned back to Elentári, and asked:

_Hast thou forgotten my realm of Almathil, of which I am named after?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda looked towards her:

_Almathil, indeed... A beautiful land, a realm brimming with Hope. Well hath you been named of it.. 

Yes, this would also do, this indeed you may also choose._

Namo spoke in thought:

_Almathil? You cannot go to Almathil. That realm will be lost, as I saw only Time ago. The darkening of Almathil, the fall of the realm... You must choose elsewhere, e'en if we be sundered._

Yet, Varda questioned once more:

_What sayeth thou? What do ye desire?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel responded back to the Doomsman:

_Where else shall not fall? The entirety of Valinóre will!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda saw the deep concern upon her face, and rushed forward to comfort her, speaking in lilting and beautiful tone:

_Eleniel, what troubles you? Is this indeed too great a role for you? Do you desire it not? You may dwell with me upon Taniquetil if you should wish it, and we may walk gracefully in Gardens of Stars, and I will aideth you with all that is needed. Is this your desire?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel spoke back in audible tones:

_My desire is far beyond-_

She then stopped short, and took a deep breath, before saying:

_The entirety of Valinóre shall fall in due Time. Darkness is spreading swifter than e'er. E'en the Blessed Realm is no longer safe anymore. Do we leave it to its Fate? Do we let them stand alone?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Manwe stood up with much haste:

_Why do you continue to speak of prophecies? This is not your portion, Eleniel. Yours is of the Stars, akin to that of Varda. You are Eleniel; Daughter of the Stars. _

Namo spoke to them:

_Heed her words, but place nothing in them, for with or whither your knowledge, naught shall be done._

Manwe spoke once more, addressing all the Valar:

_Indeed our Council has met it's end. Praised be Illuvatar!

May we all go forth, enlightened by the Light of one another, led by the Winds of the Sky. Yavanna, Varda, and Eleniel, if you would please remain later, many things must be spoken of._

And in this way the Council was ended, and each Aratar began to leave, and among them Namo arose, and began to leave also.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel gazed upon Námo with great sorrow as he left, then she turned back, and spoke in audible tones:

_What is it that you wish for me to hear?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda looked upon her with much love and spoke:

_In a few days time, we shall begin our Hope to restore the Two Trees. I ask, do you wish to be present, for Yavanna and Myself shall without doubt take this upon ourselves, and yet if you desired to be there, we could arrange of such._

Varda looked out into the distance towards Taniquetil, speaking:

_And also, that the young Maia I wish to place under your care abides now upon Taniquetil, and so you may travel there, with me, if you should wish it._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel replied softly:

_Yes, I shall wish to be present, and to see the Light of Valinor be restored once more. Mayhap we shall journey to Taniquetil now, so that I may meet my new Maia. What is her name, if I may ask?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda smiled gladly, for she had questioned if Eleniel was at peace with the events, and now through her words, she could sense that indeed Eleniel was both peaceful and glad, and Varda spoke in her gentle tone:

_Wonderful indeed. We shall be glad to have your presence beside us... For indeed I have long held Hope for the Two Trees, and you hath kindled that Hope in a thousand-fold, as oft you do. We shall journey now indeed, with Manwe, and Myself. Her name is Airanin Aistanie, for she hath been under the love of Ulmo for long, and hath grown fond of the ocean, of waters, and now she is led to you..._

As Varda spoke, she began to walk with Eleniel, journeying to Taniquetil.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

At the mention of this name, Eleniel suddenly stopped, her eyes gazing wider:

_Airanin Aistanie...I remember her...we were oft together when we were both Maiar...a great friend she was indeed! _

Now she continued walking, yet still she inquired:

_That being said, as one of the Aratar, what is my domain, and my realm? Shall Almathil remain as mine, or shall I be granted another? For e'er I have wondered this greatly, and mayhap you may tell me of it._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda gazed at her lovingly and almost it seemed she laughed. At length, she spoke:

_I know not of this, yet! For much must be spoken of with Illuvatar through Manwe, and then clarity and Light shall be shed upon the Darkness of uncertainty. Time is a fell thing indeed!

I am thankful that you already have been known to this Maiarin, for I feel this shall make you drawn closer to eachother, just as I had hoped!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel smiled, and soon they reached Taniquetil. She turned back to face Varda:

_Indeed, the bond betwixt I and Airanin shall grow e'er the closer._

And in that moment, a familiar figure stepped out, and widened her eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Varda smiled and gazed at Eleniel, and then to Airanin, speaking:

_I have heard that you both have already met, and the bond bewixt hath already been forged. Yet still do I speak of ye both, for this is Airanin Aistanie, and beside me, Airanin, stands Eleniel, once named Vilisse._

Airanin spoke gladly:

_Indeed I have known her well! Too long it has been! Is this Miriel Amaniel? Whom once I knew?_

Varda spoke in response:

_Indeed. 'Tis the Maia whom once you learned beside. Now she hath taken her place as Ninth Arata, and indeed she hath also been hailed Eleniel._

At Varda's words, Airanin bowed before both of these who stood ere her, for indeed she felt very much unworthy to be within their presence.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin widened her eyes and gasped:

_Ninth Arata? What an honour!_

The young Maia fled forth to embrace Eleniel, and both laughed. At great length, Eleniel spoke:

_Great hath the Times been in which we strayed from each other, and yet now we meet once more. Varda hath said that thou art to be my Maia for at least a while. I know not of how long this shalt be, yet for however long, I shall treat thee well, and willingly. My Grace and my Light are thine, Airanin._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin was deeply moved by the words of Eleniel, and she could only respond lovingly:

_I shall treat thee well also, and be forever thankful for the gift of dwelling beside thee. Indeed I shall miss Ulmo, yet I have Hope, much dwelling Hope. And much excitement. _

Varda stepped away as she spoke softly: 

_Mayhaps it is best I leave you two to be, for indeed my presence may hinder more than aid._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel loosened the embrace, and watched as Varda disappeared, giving her a small smile. She then turned to Airanin:

_You miss Ulmo, you say? Then mayhap I giveth thee this choice: of one day upon ev'ry week Ulmo and thee may meet for as long as you wish. How doth this sound to thee?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked at Eleniel with much thanks, and yet she seemed to hesitate before speaking:

_It soundeth lovely indeed, and yet you need not do such. For I have become at peace with the leave that hath been requested of me, and my heart is full and gladdened in whatever path I may walk, if only the Light of Mighty Illuvatar shine out upon me, and His favor go with me e'er._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel closed her eyes, and she sensed the peace of her Maia.

_Indeed, you are at peace with such a leave. For I can sense it through your féa..._

At noticing Airanin's surprised expression, she smiled slightly.

_Yes, I am of the Féanturi indeed._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked towards her with much surprise, tossing her brown hair gently behind her, as she bowed gracefully before her new Valie, speaking:

_Many surprises you bring, each greater than the last. You have learned so much, it indeed is an honour and privilege to be laid beneath your care._

And she rose just as gracefully as before, grasping the hand of Eleniel into her own and saying:

_What then is it that you guide and rule? Do you count amongst the Valar of the Skies?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

At this, Eleniel scratched her head in much thought, and she replied:

_Indeed, it is not yet decided of what I rule. But mayhap what I guide is already laid ere me, for 'tis you that I shall guide with much Peace and Love._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin embraced Eleniel lovingly and said:

_I see... A meagre element am I to govern, and yet I shall serve you as much as may be. Where shall you dwell, truly, this I seek to know.._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

A small shudder emanated from her _hróa _as she thought of Námo's words, and she knew Airanin saw this, but she replied nonetheless:

_Almathil is my realm, of which I am named after also._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked at her with brief concern, and asked solemnly:

_Are ye at peace, and at gladness? You seem to have shuddered, and from what little I have been told, thence shall ye be afraid... _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel turned abruptly to face Airanin, and she knelt down, clasping her hands into her own as she asked:

_How indeed did thou knoweth of this? What whispers have been giv'n that I know not of?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked up at her cautiously:

_I have long been Maia of Ulmo, and while his element is not that of the fea, his connection with all that moves and has life, and his mysteriously being of existence upon the world, is undoubted. Many things do I know, and yet I trust nay a single that thou know not of._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel stood up, and she glanced with sorrow upon the horizon:

_I fear that indeed, one day my realm of Almathil may fall into Darkness, and Light be diminished..._

Her voice trailed off, and though Airanin shook her arm a few times, she seemed unfazed in the slightest, and worry was set upon the heart of the young Maia.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked with fear up at Eleniel, and grasped tightly, saying loudly:

_Eleniel! Eleniel! Do not stay so soon! Your realm sounds of loveliness laden, and all that is good in time shall remain, yet shall be changing, as the oceans and waters that hold never the same reflection nor boundary from one moment to the next. Be peaceful, please! What hath come over thee?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel responded only in thought, yet rare did she use this for her Maia:

_'Tis the Prophecies of Námo that I speaketh of, and I fear thou shalt not understand them._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin spoke back in thought, for she could indeed do this, and yet it puzzled her, it seemed in this moment truly of necessity:

_Namo? I had thought that thou dwelt with Lady Varda, and with Lord Manwe... What does thou have in accords with Namo?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel responded swiftly in thought:

_When I was a Maia, as thou mayeth remember, I came not to thee oft, for oft I dwelt in the Halls of Mandos and the Gardens of Lórien. Indeed, in those days I was the Maia and Herald of the Féanturi, which is why I have come to be counted amongst them. A certain Prophecy of Old was made by Námo himself in the Years of the Trees, and indeed he spoke that I shall fall into Darkness. Though Irmo be less certain of this, and he hath his doubt of this Prophecy. Sometimes I truly wonder what shall befall me in the days to come..._

Her voice trailed off into the distance, and she sank to her knees, upon the fair snow of Taniquetil, as Airanin rushed forth to her Valie.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked at her with confusion:

_Fall to darkness? Speak not of the depths in such ways. I know not why all say that they shall 'fall' to darkness, as if to say that beneath solid ground lay only that which is Evil, and perhaps you may explain this to me... Yet, I have not a drop of concern for ye falling, for you are not going to be Evil. I can tell it just by how you speak, and the aura that lays about you. You are far from ill or fell, Elenie. I have little recollection of such times. I feel my time in the depths of the oceans hath washed much from my mind, and bathed me in the gentle tides of water flowing, and so I beg your eminent pardon if I speak not of the times forebound, and speak only, and perhaps it be too much, of the time I had spent with Ulmo. It was he that made my arms to be clad in a pale shade of blue, and my raiment that of the evening horizon. Is all at peace and well with you? What happened?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniiel sighed, and she replied again in thought:

_Seek not my pardon, dearest Airanin, for thou hast done naught in error., yet some things are not to be revealed for now, for e'en I know not of everything that lieth ahead of me, and there is much hidden that I cannot perceive. My bond with Námo remains e'er a question. For I know not of whether it shall remain for longer, and yet I wish for it to be, though I cannot take thee to the Halls of Mandos, for much Doom lieth there, and few dwell there, and thus I cannot either, yet I wish not for this bond betwixt Námo and I to be sundered after Four Ages. Let us leave such things for now, and journey to my realm. For I am sure you shall find much peace and Light within, at least for now._

She then took the hand of her Maia gently, and they journeyed to Almathil.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked about, for they had nigh just arrived in Almathil, and Airanin spoke, her voice light and warm:

_A beautiful realm it is, Elenie. Great as I had supposed. I have once more an inquiry, receiving your pardon once more. How shall you remain in accords of speech with Varda, and with Manwe, and I suppose e'en with Namo? Surely my presence hath not sundered all these bonds ere from you, has it? My inquiries are great, and your pardon I seek in them erstways. For Ulmo does not answer often, but remains quiet, waiting for me to reflect upon my meaningful existence, waiting for me to sense the depth in the world, and ponder not my question, but why also I had asked it... A strange word indeed it is spent with him!_

And even as Airanin spoke, a similar voice resounded in thought through the mind of Eleniel, that of Varda:

_Ninya Eleniel, is all well in Almathil as I had spoken? It shall not fall, nay I feel it shall not fall.. Hath you assumed your new task laid ere you well? I failed to bring of mention, indeed, if at any time ye, or e'en she, should request aid, or request to be removed from this bond in such amplified clarity, e'en for a small time, I should not refuse. Ne'er do I hold those who wish to be apart. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel held her Maia e'er the closer, and she spoke in soft and lilting tones:

_'Tis my wish to guide thee for as long as Eru wills it, and know it well that no bond be sundered in that of our joining. For our bond shall grow e'er the stronger over time, and thus the Flowers of Vána shall bloom e'er the greater, the Stars of Elbereth shine e'er the brighter, the Trees of Yavanna grow e'er the swifter, the Waters of Ulmo flow e'er the more poignant. As for you, ninya Airanin, always shall thee be with me. Ne'er shall we be sundered._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin smiled gracefully as she sunk deeper into the embrace of her new Valie, and nothing lay over her mind save for peace and gladness. At length, not wanting anything to end, she spoke:

_And I shall walk ever beside you, never leaving you. For though I am young, my place in this world hath been found through my pursuit of finding to no end of Will. I notice that you speak not of Namo. I know that you had silenced it, and yet I desire very much to know something of him, for he seems different, to all the other Valar... And not in the way that one would seek a change of tone. _

And over the voice of Airanin resounded that of Varda once more:

_Look to the Stars, Eleniel. I am there._

Airanin looked gladly at her Valie, who had loosened the embrace gently, and she spoke once more:

_What now? Is there something of which you long to tell me, or to learn? I have only been a Maia once, and as I spoke, it was of Ulmo. He was good for me, good indeed... Yet I inquire now so many things, for little did he speak of them._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel gazed deeply into the eyes of her Maia. She questioned her, and it seemed in this moment that her voice was mingled with that of Irmo:

_Airanin, if there was one thing you most wished to know of in this moment, what would it be? What is thy greatest Desire?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin stopped for a brief time, pondering much in her mind, before she spoke:

_Many things. I know not if just one could be chosen... I desire to know of my own purpose. Of what hath I am meant to tread upon, and of what I am meant to do... And of how long anything shall last, and of whom shall I be with at the end, and of the ways of the Valar, for they are a mystery to me, and of why I had been chosen to go with one Vala, forebound another... Too many things.. Many things._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel loosened the embrace in surprise, and she looked at her Maia with widened eyes:

_Truly, Desire be not my portion! For Time and Memory seems only slightly closer. Earlier, you wished to know of Námo and his ways...I must say, being amongst the Féanturi myself, our ways are subtle. They are concealed, and hardly seen nor heard. His Prophecies are wont to deal with Time, and much of what is to come. The Prophecy of the North was one of those, and it did not go well, yet Námo's intentions are ne'er fell._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Airanin looked lovingly at Eleniel and spoke:

_Intriguing are those ways... And yet certainly not my own. Do thee ever ponder, yet what lay ahead? And why things are, that be?_

And over the soft voice of Airanin, even overpowering, came a voice familiar and great, that of the Doomsman of Arda:

_Amaniel, nin thangie nef ar ci beleg, sav ci Gwanwen?
(Amaniel, my need to speak with thee is great, have thee Time?)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel heeded at once the words of Námo, and swiftly responded:

_Ah! Thy words I e'er heed to! Time I have indeed, and I shall bring another with me, for she is my Maia._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Namo spoke once more:

_Bring another? Swift you are to involve others in such dealings and yet it is not right. For Time is a Darkling Fate, a ruling menace rearing its head before the Gates of Doom and Dawn as they collide against the strides of Past and Future Moments, and the Paradox of each meeting, dwell the Unimportant Present Moment which fades swift so that none can e'en catch a glimpse of it before it falls and dies, fading as does all other Time into the bounds of the Past._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel spoke in response:

_Truly it seemeth that 'tis only I that you desire. So be it, I say! Airanin shall remain in Almathil, if she wishes to. And yet I feel as though you may remember her - Airanin Astanie, for 'twas in one of thine visions. Is thy mind and thought changed upon this realisation?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Namo responded swiftly:

_Airanin Aistanie? Yet that cannot be, for she walked beside Yavanna, and the trees began to bend, and fall, and Yavanna was grieved, for such falling seemed the end of all that she loved, and Airanin came swift to comfort her, and they dwelt as one, gladly, and peacefully before the fall of Valinor when e'en the heart of Manwe was discouraged. And the ships that were.. _

He broke off, and then returned, speaking naught of his prophecy:

_It is ye that I desire, yet I question well how it hath come to pass that this Maia is your own, for it is not your own, and ye fell to darkness, and the Prophecy of Old, that any who stood beside ye.. That any who walked... The praising in the Council of the Valar... The anger poured in the second prophecy of Almoth... Suddenly, it hath been revealed, and yet nay for the wont of my own bidding..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel responded swiftly in thought:

_Speak naught of the Future for now! I shall go to thy Halls._

Thus, she did, leaving Airanin in Almathil, though she enchanted and protected that realm by her own Will. Soon, she arrived and stood ere Námo, where she spoke to him again, this time in audible tones:

_I now stand ere thee, Námo Mandos. Much is to be revealed, I believe._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Namo gazed towards her as she stood ere him, and he spoke, his voice great and booming, his figure looming in the Halls of his own design:

_Indeed. Much must be spoken of. Much of Time, of Past, of Future. My mind hath been captivated, enthralled by how ye could walk knowing Fates, knowing things that none other knew.. A darkling task it is indeed, is it not? And yet if you should desire it, I feel that ye have the gift of Time, among others, and yet, beside me, I feel that you could see much of the Future, of the Past, and keep it, keep it very close, tell it no one, no one save me, and we may speak of it. For see, Vaire is my spouse. We are one, loving, and yet I cannot tell her these things. I cannot confide to her the deepest things, for if these should reach her ears and mind, her heart should turn to Darkness, her fea fail within her. Yet you, you did not. I spoke of things- many things, some of which you hath seen, and ye were at peace, and spoke naught of it, yet harboured it. And I saw, for I count high amongst the Feanturi, and I saw that within you, you knew and pondered everything that I had spoken of, yet ne'er did it escape you at Time when such was not meant, and ne'er did it burden or weigh you, much more than it burden and weigh myself. Indeed, the Time hath come. You hath the power, the strength, to stand beside me._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Eleniel walked towards Námo, and she embraced him gently.

_Time shall reveal all to be seen. Indeed, I wish to remain with thee. If my realm shall fall, Airanin shall be sent to Taniquetil or mayhap back to Ulmo, and I shall have thee and thy Halls by my side. For I also count amongst the Féanturi, and in this, we are one._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Namo did not resist her embrace, yet neither did he sink deeply into it, for such was not his way. Yet he spoke, his voice loud, and yet his fea was tranquil:

_Time e'er does reveal, and it matters not if one hath prepared, nay or lay motionless, for Time is beyond all circumstances, and in this way can be both great affection and an enemy of Old, and yet what is of Old if only Time go on? Is not all then Old, has not all then withered? Is not all then dying and being sent life simultaneously in every Moment spent? Indeed it is so. Airanin shall walk beside Yavanna. I know not when, and yet I know it shall come to pass, for this I hath seen, and ne'er far from Time does my mind wander in the bidding of its ebbed ways. In this we are one, and in many other things, things that have not yet entered your mind. Yet I urge you to heed my warning well; In the Dwellings of Doom, Darkness rises._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Eleniel answered back softly:

_I know this already. Indeed, in Doom therein be Darkness, yet thy féa is of Light, for I can sense it well. Thus, both combine, and much there is to be revealed, and though these visions and the future of Arda stand upon the brink of Despair, there is e'ermore Hope for all, and Light in the Darkness. Always, there has been, and always, there shall be. My decision hath not changed._

Eleniel leaned forth, and whispered into his ear, in lilting tones:

_Nauvan oialé lya Almalaurié allé. Ninya alcarain Estel an lya nauvan oialé.
(I will always be thy Golden Flower beside thee. My shining Hope for thee I will be e'ermore.)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Namo gazed towards her, loosening her completely from the embrace, and speaking:

_Are you certain this is the path on which you desire to tread? You have the fea, the heart, and the mind to do such, and yet I should think that you may desire Taniquetil. It may be best if you should seek counsel from Irmo. For he is also of the Feanturi, and he may reveal to you the desires of yourself, and in that way, you may know true to your fea's longing.

Your words are great, full of Light, comforting, and yet you have seen not the Future that hath reached my eyes beholdment. It is indeed far worse than you may feel, and even certain intricacies left unknown to me may be greater the worsened still. _

He looked at her, and in his eyes, the longing for someone to stand beside him was evident. For someone to know him, and yet he desired very much that it should not be Eleniel, for he had seen many prophecies of her, and in this way, he was grieved upon seeing them. He spoke once more, his tone chilled and great:

_The desires of your heart shall be the enemies of your livelihood._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Eleniel's eyes softened, and great was her sorrow upon hearing this last sentence. She spoke not for a while, for it seemed her _féa _was troubled, though at great length, she uttered:

_I know this well, and I have seen it myself, for as thou hast said rightly, I have the gift of Time. My own Doom to be my own fall. Lanto o Aratar. (The Fall of the Aratar.)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Namo looked at her piercingly, his fea greatly troubled by all that had come to pass, and would, and he spoke:

_No comfort will I give thee. You shall find it with others, even be them those who do not truly change anything. Time cannot be changed. Many are swift to disregard Prophecy as myth. Let them. And when the Time hath come for the Fall of Valinor, and of ye who stands ere myself, and of the ships burning, and the grieving of Nienna, and the discouragement of Manwe; let them see! It was I who predicted such, yet their minds did not heed me. They believed naught the words that I spoke. You hath not seen all, nay have I spoken of all. Yet of what you hath seen, speak of it not. No glory shall come save the mocking of many abroad. Your Doom might be changed, might be complexly delayed, for the least, if you stood not by me. Yet if such is what shall come to pass- let it. Time harbours no forgiveness. As a thief it takes all, and gives naught back._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Eleniel turned back to face him, for she sensed the troubles of his _féa_, and she answered, though her tone was firm, distant and solemn:

_Why delay what shall come to pass? For I have e'er heeded thy words, e'en though others do indeed disregard it. Indeed, it seems that your desire is for me to be anywhere but here with you, and that my desire is indeed to remain by thy side. Conflict thus arises. How shall it be resolved? Or shall it, if at all?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Namo gazed at her, a strange look of compassion across his face, which was ever an unusual appearance for him, and he spoke:

_You have all that you might desire. The greatest of the Valier is Varda, and the greatest of the Valar; Manwe. They hath both given ye invitation to dwell with them, upon Taniquetil. The Star-kindler hath given ye her own fea. Ye hath been bestowed with a Maia, something they have not even granted to me. This is not meant, Amaniel. This is not the Tides of Fate for willing of loss of the Present and Future. The Past is the only place that this shall be. That ye shall dwell with me, in Memory. The bonds cannot be restored. Ye cannot dwell in my Halls for any yet than a Moment. That Moment has faded. Be gone. In these Halls, Darkness consumes. Within these Pillars, Evil rises... I cannot lay ye to dwell in this place! Let it be forsaken as spoken at the Council! You must leave. I must remain._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Eleniel now gazed down upon the floors of his Halls, sinking down to her knees as tears fell, and her voice was laden in sorrow:

_Indeed, it seems my Desire has been vanquished by the Tides of Time and Fate...yet Memory refuses to let me leave you..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Namo looked down at her, speaking to her in tones great, and yet an inner compassion laid in them:

_It cannot be so. Memory you may keep, yet for the bonds of the Future, sunder them. The Past is unchanging, for all that would be changed, hath been. Well-lived is ev'ry moment of the Past, or whither well-lived or nay, it make no account. Only that such is gone. It hath faded, and ne'er shall it return. As for the Future, my bonds with each of the Valar may be broken and severed. See, that I am the Doomsman of the Valar, and for such reason, they shall desert me. For many feel that the Prophecy of Time is the bidding of weaving the ebbed ridges of a Future deadly and Darkling. But such is naught. For I speak of Time, yet do not make it. For such never was my portion, and even in this Moment, fading into Past and greeting the paradoxical Future swift as it hath fallen and died, it is naught._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

At this, Eleniel gazed upon him with much shock and horror, and she fled to him, grasping his robes as she spoke in urgent tones:

_Thy bonds with each of us be broken and severed? Why dost thou do this? Why hast thou wrought this in thyself? Why doth Fate grant this path of bitterness to thee, that thou canst not escape from? Why shalt thou be left alone to dwell in utter isolation, Doom, Darkness, absence of Light? Why shall such Fate befall thee upon the confines of Time when the rest of us rejoice in Light, Harmony and Peace? Why do you-_

And here she stopped short, for she sensed something through his _féa_, before she continued, her eyes holding much compassion, mingled with grief:

_This is not your Desire either, is it?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Namo gazed at her, deeply troubled by her words and yet he responded still:

_My desire is of no true meaning, for my desire weaves not the Fates of Time, and brings not all that shall be. Fate is a cruel and fickle thing, Amaniel. Compassion it has not, and forgiveness it forsakes. Go with the others, do as you have spoken. Rejoice in Light and Peace, Hope. Be glad and let them sing with you, exulting into the Moments that they can know. Time I harbour, and him who Rules the Knowledge of Time, Past, Future, and the Unimportant Present Moment, has not the portion of others to glory and sing. Such is the Will of Illuvatar. Him do I serve, and Him shall I never stray from serving. This is my portion. My Fate, to rule Time, to harbour the knowledge of it within myself till it is ebbed away and replaced with still greater mystery and uncertainty in the Fading Bounds of Time that both Die and Rise in a sudden Moment. It is the Dawn and the Doom colliding, and it is I who stands between them, knowing both well, and speaking of it to no one. Time may be slight your element, or it may be an illusion of your Moments spent beside me, and yet I tell ye this; My Fate is not your own! And in such ye should thank and glory in Illuvatar for well! For such was not your portion, and never shall be. Naught in the Future, nay Past, nay The fading Present Moment, Unimportant and standing solemn as it fades._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Eleniel still clung onto his robes, and she spoke, in tones desperate yet unwavering:

_Shall it be so? That from the Moment I leave thy Halls, our bond be sundered e'ermore? 12,000 years! Námo! Why must all be severed so suddenly? What Light shall remain amidst pain and grief, if they are not healed even in the slightest? For this Sorrow shall be great indeed, that no Light may come forth, and the Void of Darkness remain peaceful, as it e'er hath been within thy Halls. Is it thy desire, for me to fade e'ermore? Say it not be so!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Namo pushed her gently away as he began to walk through his Halls:

_Nay! Nay it is not my desire for ye to fade evermore, and this shall not come to pass so swift should you leave these Halls. I shall remain in these Halls, these chambers of absence and Darkness, as ye hath named them. This utterly forsaken place by all of the Valar, this place that not even Vaire dare dwell. Yes, I shall remain here. Yet you, you must go. You must be gone and run far from this place! Return to Taniquetil, or to Almathil! Stay not with me! This is not your dwelling! All must indeed be severed! For I take and tread a path that none of the Valar save myself can walk upon! Make your choice, then! Forsake all others of the Valar, all! Even Airanin your Maia, and remain here for some Time, all be it shall not stand Eternal and Undefined, or flee from here! Choosing as many have and all shall to take the better part of the Valar and leave the Halls of Mandos to the bidding of the Doomsman of Arda! Make your choice!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Eleniel was about to respond, yet in that moment of Time she heard a voice far off into the distance. Much tones of sorrow were prevalent within it, for within were woven the fates of both the Ainur and the Eldalie, that e'en the heart of Eleniel could not resist it, and her _féa _leastward so, for she stood amongst both. Such was the beauty and magnificence of the Song of Airanin, _Linde o Airanin_, and upon that moment, Eleniel rushed forth closer to the doors of these Halls, and her eyes were closed in full concentration as that voice penetrated greatly throughout all bounds of Arda.

_In Days of Old,
Long gone in distant Past

Days in which we shared,
And dwelt within as One

Beyond the Seas,
Beyond the Trees

Amidst the Skies,
Amidst the Stars

Why must we be sundered,
Henceforth from now?

After all,
It had only just begun!

A light on the Water,
All souls pass

Light to us that wander here,
Amid the world of woven Trees!

Come back to me!
Come back to me!

Let us not part
For e'ermore!

Entulesse! (Return!)
Nanwen o nin! (Return to me!)

A tiro nin, (O look at me,)
Elenie, Almathil! (Star of Tears, Flower of the Moon!)

Come back to me!
Come back to me!

Let us not part
For e'ermore!

Entulesse! (Return!)
Nanwen o nin! (Return to me!)

A tiro nin, (O look at me,)
Elenie, Almathil! (Star of Tears, Flower of the Moon!)_​
As the song faded, Eleniel turned back to face Námo, and she shook her head. At great length, she spoke audibly:

_Goheno-nin, Námo Mandos. I cannot remain with you. I cannot abide here. May one bond be sundered, so that most may be kept. Yet know that e'ermore I shall remember you! _

As she opened the doors of his Halls, she turned back to face him one last time, as her voice was laden with much compassion amidst her lamentation:

_Námárie, Námo Mandos! Námárie ana lya Almalaurie! Illi vindané mina Oialé Enyalié!
(Farewell, Námo Mandos! Farewell to thy Golden Flower! All fade away into Everlasting Memory!)

Thus, she fled his Halls, and ne'er once did she cast her gaze upon them as she journeyed to Almathil. For indeed, their bond was now sundered, yet another would grow much more intimate henceforth. _

As Eleniel landed lightly upon the lush grass of her Realm, she walked slowly towards Airanin, and she took her hands gently into her own, as she wiped the tears streaming down her Maia's face. Immediately she went forth, and spoke to her in audible tones as she embraced her closely:

_Avaro naeth! Avaro naeth! (Fear not!) I am here, Airanin! I am here; I have returned to thee!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

Airanin looked at her, tears welling up in her eyes and she spoke:

_A voice there was that I hath heard, that you would not return, yet be sundered from me. A voice that you would fall to darkness, but I believed it not. What of these words? Why hath you left? And returned not swift but certain? Please bring your light to the confusion of my deepest thoughts._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Eleniel embraced her Maia e'er the closer, and she spoke:

_I would not have returned, had thy voice of song not brought me back to thee. For I would have remained with Námo in his Halls, gazing into the Future and of the many Prophecies that were to come. Yet you brought me back, and thus I sundered the bond with him, that had been for 12,000 years. I sundered one bond, so that most may have been kept._

Yet e'en in that moment, she felt her strength diminish, and her hold upon her Maia wavered in the embrace.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

And feeling her embrace begin to falter, Airanin grasped her ever the closer, holding her with all strength, and she spoke:

_It was I that had brought you back? My voice? I know indeed that I sang in your absence, hoping well in myself that I would not anger you, for indeed I felt it wrong, yet my heart and fea released all of their emotions that had welled up within me, and I could no longer supress it. Yet you could not have heard me from the Halls of Mandos... Indeed it could not be so! Could it? Counsel me, for I much desire to know..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Eleniel spoke, though her voice was weak:

_Airanin, fear not. For you did rightly, and you brought me back to you, yet my strength now fades...take me to Lórien, and when my strength is fully healed...no, if it will be so, more may be revealed._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

And even as the words escaped Eleniel, she fell limply it seemed, and had not the strength to lift her head from the ground, and Airanin spoke, grieved with tears:

_What hath happened? What has the Doomsman done to you? Such a miserable and hopeless portion he is indeed, yet to pull you towards the fading shall stand forever in my heart the greatest offense. Yet not now shall my wrath be held, for while my fury churns within me, my grievance has yet been made. To Lorien I shall take you, with all swiftness. May Nessa aid me..._

And as she spoke, she lifted Eleniel and held her closely, yet a thought fell upon her that indeed this would be too far, too far indeed to walk, for she was not weary, yet had no remarkable strength either, yet the need seemed dire, and so she spoke:

_Nessa, if hear me you do, I beg that the swiftness of your legs be given unto mine, that I may walk in haste, running even as an arrow from the string!
Tulkas, Grant me a portion of thy strength! Only what I should need, yet grant it!_

And though, with her words, nothing truly changed, she felt perhaps a bit lighter afoot, and felt mayhaps that she could go further, for though nothing was seemingly granted, she had Hope that it might indeed be, and she began to walk onward...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

At long last, Airanin arrived in Lórien, and gently she set Eleniel down. Yet no words were needed, for Irmo and Este came swiftly forth, and the Féantur fled beside Eleniel, and his face was stricken with sorrow. Sharing a glance with Este, the Healer picked her up, and carried her forth, whilst Airanin walked beside Irmo, as he spoke:

_Airanin, this will indeed take long. For greatly hath this bond been sundered, and much of her strength it hath taken. For the longer this bond is, the harder 'tis to be sundered; yet once it is, the Light of the one who actively maketh that choice shall find their strength and Light diminished greatly in féá, and if they are not healed swiftly, a time may come where they shalt fade e'ermore beyond all aid._

With this he fell silent, as they walked closer towards Este, and towards Eleniel's path to healing.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

Airanin then followed Este, and spoke to her, tears laden upon her face, and her soft brown hair cast about her. It seemed that she was deeply grieved, and in her heart, she desired that Eleniel might be healed in a moment, for so greatly she had come to love her Valie, and more still did affection grow in their absence, and Airanin spoke:

_Why has this come to pass? Why can Eleniel not be safe? I plea to thee, Lady Este. I pray closely that you might heal her. You are the healer, are you not? Surely this is not beyond your aid, is it? Please, I beg it of thee.._

Here she knelt before the Healer as she walked, and her head rested upon the feet of Este, and she spoke:

_What can I do for her? For thee? I shall do whatever it is thou asks of me. I ask thee one favor alone; that my beloved Valie is healed._

Este looked with compassion upon the young Maia at her feet, and spoke in tones of love and confidence:

_What do you know of her light diminishing? What can you tell of her bond? I can sense well that a bond has been broken by herself, and that she has sundered much to her own ruin, and yet my senses perceive not whom, nor the reason of sunderance. If you might speak to me of this, it may begin to heal these things. For a posture, if Yavanna had she broken from, Vana may grant healing. It is the counter part of the intrinsic beauty of Caring._

Airanin looked up at her, and though she knew admittedly, very little of what had come to pass, she spoke of all that she had knowledge to speak:

_It was the coming of eve upon a day near four nights ago nigh, and Eleniel spoke to me, and told me that she must go, and from my knowledge, she traversed then to the Halls of Mandos, and came upon his throne. From my knowledge, he did something to her- and my anger towards him is undying yet flaming more into blaze as time wears on. I knew not of a bond to be broken, and yet before she fell silent, a bond she did speak of- our bond. Is it so that she hath broken our bond? Hath she sundered it?_

Este looked with much contemplation upon Airanin, ceasing to walk and laying Eleniel softly down on the grass, as she spoke:

_I do not feel it is your bond, for many reasons. Yet this intrigues me well. You speak of Mandos. Indeed their bond hath lasted 12,000 years and leagues on out it was perceived. So then, this must be the cause for such. The sunderance of bond with Mandos shall not be so easily healed, for few are there that reverse the counter part of time, water lay as one, yet for others I know not. And indeed we must seek one with a bond to Eleniel, and I fear Ulmo hath not known her in recent-_

Airanin interrupted her, begging pardon swift, yet speaking on:

_Water? I sense what you say, that Water is unchanging, yet ever changing, and beautiful. I am of Ulmo, and hath served him as a Maia for many leagues of years. Could it be, that I may aid?_

Este's glance came swift towards the face of Airanin, and she looked with Hope:

_Is your power strong enough? Draw near to me, for you may be the Hope of Eleniel, the Hope of us all._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 14, 2022)

There Airanin drew close, and she placed her hands gently upon Eleniel, and a soft watery Light came forth. Yet soon - too soon - it was broken and shattered swiftly, for indeed the sundered bonds of Time were too great, and there Airanin wept unnumbered tears, speaking amidst her sorrow:

_Why? What shall I do? Can Ulmo himself not aid us, and her?_

Irmo then came forth, and added:

_Yet Ithilwen hath the Gift of Time herself, and still it remains despite the sundered bond. Mayhap that may speak of something. Indeed, rightly she is named Wielder of the Gift of Time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 14, 2022)

Airanin stood beside Eleniel and gazed upon her with grief. It seemed in that moment that she may never again rise to greet her Valie, or walk or speak and enjoy. A deep shadow of despair fell then upon her heart, and she spoke to Este:

_Does there remain any hope for her? Shall I indeed ever be with her nigh once more? _

Este looked at the young Maia with eyes loving and passionate. Indeed, she was very much moved by the love this Maia had for her Valie, and treasured it deeply, as she spoke:

_Within you lay the treasure of Arda. The Love of Valie and Maia. An indescribably beautiful bond akin to none other. I must speak with you, Airanin. It seems that you may hold some hope, though it be frail._

And Airanin stood beside Este, watching Eleniel closely. Irmo then spoke to Este:

_Little is there left of her own spirit and fea in her. I know not how she may have lasted this long, and yet I perceive the reason._

He sighed deeply.

_Varda has given her much in fea. _

Irmo then left the area in which they were, and it seemed he retreated to a far off chamber or garden in the distance. Este then remained, beside Airanin, and spoke:

_I must see to my spouse. I sense that he may be ruling and finding desires, and in this, I must go. Healing I shall offer, much Healing... Healing indeed shall I send._

And as Este left, Airanin remained beside Eleniel, bathing the face of her Valie with a cloth that Este had provided. Yet as Airanin stood alone, many thoughts entered her mind, and she pondered many things, and her mind was moved to contemplate the words of Este and Irmo, that a spirit of fea had been given to Eleniel, that healed her. And Airanin, moved with thoughts of love and anguish for the loss of her Valie, stretched out one of her arms and spoke, not knowing what words she should speak, yet making them in the emotions of her Heart as she spoke:

_What fea that is in me, that may heal my beloved Valie; Eleniel, by the Grace of Varda, and the love of Yavanna, and the Mystery of Ulmo, and the Goodness of Illuvatar, be given unto my Valie; Eleniel, that she may live and breathe and move once more..._

Yet Airanin knew not the power of her words, and spoke them with utmost innocence. Yet as her words had spoken, Varda, Yavanna, Ulmo, and Illuvatar were all made aware of her plea, and indeed questioned amongst themselves whether such should be granted.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 14, 2022)

And yet amongst this, another rose from her own chambers: that of Vaire, Weaver of Time, and with swift speed, she rushed to the Gardens of Lórien and bade Airanin cease, as she stood beside the young Maia, and placed a hand upon her shoulder. She spoke with much desperation:

_Airanin! Truly, is this what must be done?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 14, 2022)

Airanin stopped for a moment, her eyes shut, and she began to fall backwards. The Weaver swiftly caught her, and grabbed her tightly, speaking:

_No! What are you doing-? Why would you ever rush to such a large decision as this? Why?_

Though Airanin remained motionless, she spoke in fea:

_Why have you come? To defend the fallen house of Mandos? It is a fell and poisonous place, and it is your spouse who caused this! My wrath for Namo and his forsaken Halls grows evermore! Would that he had never laid eyes at last upon my beloved Valie! Why now do you suppress me?_

And Airanin, who had once more gathered strength, repeated the words over again, pushing Vaire aside as she clung to the hand of her Valie, and yet a second time, she was dismayed, and nothing came of it. Yet Airanin was resilient, unable to lose hope on hopeless causes, and for a third time she rose from the ground and spoke the utterance, this time in the language of the Valar:

_Ithir wea telidenin. 
(My Light be Yours.)_

And she held so tightly to the hands of her Valie, that as she spoke, she felt pulse returning, for the Valar would not so long abandon her plea, and Illuvatar was merciful upon her dire need. And so it came to pass that some life was reawakened in Eleniel by the hands of her own Maia, for so great was the deep hope and trust of Airanin, and indeed she would not give up hope. Yet as this had happened, Eleniel remained still partly motionless, and Airanin, who was deeply weakened, spoke:

_If ever I shall return to strength, and if you shall be fallen for one day longer, my wrath shall be brought upon Mandos the Fell. And my courage and strength shall be brought forth for the honour of my Valie._

She then was silent, and only tried to gather more strength, that in a timely absence, she may stand once more beside Eleniel, and repeat her words thrice and one hundred times fold; that her Valie may be healed by her troublesome resistance and perseverance.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 14, 2022)

Again, Vaire spoke in urgency:

_No! Airanin! Do not! Would your Valie, your Elenie, wish to see you faded e'ermore, beyond all aid? Surely, that would not be her wish! I know of this well! Please stop, Airanin! You do not wield the Gift of Time unlike me, and thus, there are few who may heal her! Only those who wield it may stand a chance, and e'en with it, the chance is little!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 14, 2022)

And restrained by the gestures and words of Vaire, Airanin moved no further, yet only spoke, her voice laced with sorrow and angst:

_You speak of much, and yet I inquire of you... If you had e'en the slightest bit of chance that you may aid your Valie, would you not then utilize what little you had? I shall not fade beyond ev'ry aid... Or forebound more, I feel I shall not. Though I wish to appease the desires of my Valie, I cannot let her be gone! And what is to prove that you are not working only in defense of your fallen spouse? You may only be suppressing my love, for you share in the cruelty of Mandos the fell, might you not? Este spoke and told me that there was hope- hope that I might heal her. If even a drop so as no great ocean lay, that drop I shall shed, and shall hope in. If you have the Gift of Time, and claim then that this might be the only way for her healing, you should go! You should restore her, if you may!_

In that same moment, as she spoke, Este came and stood beside the Weaver.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Vaire knelt down, and spoke in tones of compassion to Airanin:

_Námo hath done naught during those times in his Halls save speak to Eleniel in word only, and indeed he desired her to leave, for his ways have become vastly distant to all, including myself. Yet know that his féa is of the Light, as is of all the Valar, and thus his intentions are not fell or ill in any way. Had this one bond with him not been sundered, your Elenie would have remained in his Halls, with none other but him, for in that choice all other bonds would have been sundered - including your own, and I know you would not wish for this. Your song was what brought her back, for as one of the Féanturi, she was able to sense well the desires and anguish of your heart and féa that were echoed in that song. Námo hath done none to her but give her little choice, and in this she decided to leave him - to leave him so that all other bonds may be kept, including yours and mine, and I suppose these two of her bonds shall grow swifter and stronger than e'er._

Here, the Weaver paused, and she sighed, closing her eyes, ere she spoke again at great length:

_In the sundering of her bond with Námo, indeed these 12,000 years with him were deemed void. Yet such a sudden breaking, of a bond so long, would indeed take most of her strength, and now it has - swift indeed it has! Indeed, Eleniel was the one who broke it off, though indeed it was Námo's desire all along to have her leave, and I feared greatly that this would come to pass..._

At this, she broke off, cradling Eleniel's limp _hróa _as her tears flowed freely. In thought to herself, she added:

_Indeed! She is not so different from Námo when he was taken down by Eleniel's Light of the Silmaril, and now, I see her in a similar state, their positions reversed...How unfortunate..._

At much length of sorrow amidst silence, and after the Healer had comforted her, the Weaver spoke once more, to Airanin:

_The reason for my coming is great indeed, and 'tis not to defend my spouse, for little choice he had in this, and distant we have become. Yet Este is right - indeed, there is Hope, and I shall keep it, and so shall you._

She then leant over and whispered in Eleniel's ear:

_Lanyáre Lúmequenta, Thread of History, Tale of Time, my chief Handmaiden. Indeed, if thou may hear me, 'tis Vaire the Weaver who stands by thy side in this moment, and soon thou shalt be healed. May 11,000 years of our bond be kept and be strengthened henceforth by our interwoven Gift of Time, ne'er to be sundered, always growing e'er the greater! My Threads of Woven Light and Love are e'ermore with thee!_

Yet, there was no response from the Ninth Arata, for she lay still and motionless, though such words were not to heal, but rather to comfort. Now, Vaire turned to Este, for she saw that the Healer was about to speak.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

And indeed, Este began:

_Your compassion is beautiful, both of you, so loving, so giving, it is a gift of yourselves like none other. The gift of your heart, the gift of your love. Now I ask that many of the Valar who knew her, be summoned, for I feel it is not by one Valar she shall be healed, but by all who held a bond with her. Myself, Vaire, Airanin, Ulmo, Irmo, Nienna, Manwe, Varda, Yavanna, even Namo if can be done.... Yet I fear it cannot.... _

She paused briefly before going on:

_If indeed this proves to no avail, then we shall look back towards the hope of time given into time, yet that is risky.. Airanin, I know what you did. And while it was loving and compassionate, you cannot do that. You must not give all of yourself- many have done this, most recent, and it troubles me, for many times one is restored yet the other falls to deathly slumber. It is better if some is given from many, than all is given from one. It is better for the Healer, and for them that need the Healing._

Airanin looked up at both Este and Vaire, feeling the guilt of her words and actions, and she spoke:

_Lady Vaire, I beg pardon for what I have said to you- for I thought you to be entangled within his ways. Yet perhaps you see this wrongly- for my Valie went and returned, and when she returned she fell to this fate. It seems only too evident who it was that cast this, that wrought this Evil deed; Mandos._

She looked then at Este, and spoke:

_I shall not- if any other Grace may save, and yet in my hopelessness, I would rather myself be fallen to the same slumber of my Valie than for our parting._

Este looked with compassion and spoke:

_I know your love, and your sweetness, it is genuine. It is true, yet I feel there is another much less terrible way in which the Healing of this may be done._

And she gazed forth to Irmo, who was a master of the Heart and Fea, and spoke to him:

_Irmo, beckon those of the Valar whom I had named, and those that held strong bonds with her ere this parting. Beg them come swift as may._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

And indeed, Irmo called to each of those that had been mentioned, and swift they arrived in Lórien, forming a circle around Airanin and her fallen Valie. Yet from a distance stood Námo, beyond the confines of the circle, and Irmo spoke in thought to his brother, in tones of surprise:

_Námo? Why hast thou come? I thought thy bond with Amaniel was sundered?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo spoke in answer:

_Speak not of my presence, for to all I am not here. I stand distant, in fea and in form. Our bond hath been sundered, and yet hearing the urgency of such a summoning, I could not rightly remain in my Halls. Yet speak naught of this, of me, for few lack or sense my presence._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Again, Irmo replied with much haste:

_'Tis not thy presence I ask for, but rather thy aid! Canst thou see this not? Amaniel hath fallen! Hast thou no care for her? A sundered bond does not mean complete animosity to the one who was once as close to thee as dear Vairë was! Dost thou not understand this? She was the one who healed thee in hróa, in mind, in heart, in féa! Shall thou not at least aid her in some way? Shall thou leave her truly to fall e'ermore? E'en thou had said this fate would not come to pass so swiftly after she left thy Halls, and yet it has now befallen her swifter than e'er! _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo spoke then in fea once more to Irmo:

_My presence it is you shall receive erstwhile. If I should offer aid, all shall be changed. For I have within myself the power to grant her healing, for of all the bounties of Time, I have this more than any other. I can see that she has fallen, yet it cannot be this way. If I should give her healing, even in part, in the midst of many, my thoughts will enter her heart, her mind, her fea should stray and desire to remain with me, for though our bonds hath been severed and broken, sundered, and forsaken evermore, the Memory remains, and to that Memory she clings, I sense it. She would not let me go, she would not follow with the other Valar, she would remain with me, or leastways she would try. It would not be right. For this present moment, I feel she is free from me, free from the desire of my Halls, distant from me completely, and yet it would not remain so. I cannot offer my aid, lest my aid turn to poison and choke what life remains._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Irmo responded, though this time it was mingled with the voice of Eleniel, and Námo could hear it well:

_Indeed, thou sense this rightly, Námo. Indeed, to these Memories she clings e'ermore. Vaire hath aided her, yet they shall not be forgotten. Doth thou call this distant from thee fully, completely, when such Memories still remain? _

Here, Irmo raised his voice, for he was deeply troubled, yet that voice was still mingled with that of Eleniel's, and he took a step forth.

_Canst thou not see how hard 'tis indeed, for her to be sundered from thee, how she wisheth to return to thee greatly, and yet in this, she had no choice?! What Fate hast thou giv'n her?!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo then spoke in response, yet a deep anger and unrest was in his fea, and indeed it was evident:

_Indeed I know. I know it well, I know that she has been clinging to these memories as shattered glass, deeming to fit shards into a surface to no avail, and the same has been my portion. Of ev'rything that I had known of her, though I had done this for her own good, her safety and preservation, I see now that, so greatly does this grieve me. _

Namo paused, yet a deep wrath raged within him as he spoke onward:

_Condemn me if you will! It was for her! I was not deeming to count her broken or fallen! I intended not this Fate! I hoped well that it did not come to pass! Speak your judgements, O Irmo the Perfected! For such a heart and fea as your own hath not been granted me, and my words and actions shall not be akin! Shun me from this place then if you deem it so, yet I came only for the fulfillment of my fallen sentiments! _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Irmo rose e'er onward, and he spoke with much ire:

_Fallen sentiments indeed! Sentimental is thy féa and thy love for her, yet thou showed it not! Hardly any, as broken and as dispassionate as thou e'er art! If indeed this was not thy intention, and thou hast the Gift of Time, why hast thou said you expected this not to happen? Ill Fates have befallen thee both, and despite this sundered bond, thy féar cannot escape from it! E'ermore art thou intertwined within these woven Threads of Fate! What is it that thou now wisheth to do? Stand there e'ermore and make no move? Thou art of the Aratar, the fifth greatest, one of the Wielders of the Gift of Time, and one of the Féanturi! Great was thy glory once in the Days of Old, in the Years of the Trees with thy Almalaurië! Yet now, upon this Darkened Fourth Age, all hath been shattered! All hath been lost! Thou hast failed her, Námo!_

And at this mention, Vairë turned to face Irmo, and Námo also, and though much sorrow was written upon her complexion, she spoke not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo then spoke, and within him was mingled both anger and wrath, and yet deep sorrow, abounding:

_Have I not the claim of my own thoughts? Is it so that you think the Doomsman of Arda only cruel and heartless, feeling not emotion nor sentiment? Do you feel that I have no care? Keep your thoughts and your words! If you wish truly to know this; I have told you all that might be spoken! She will fall to Darkness! Long has each of you resisted this, speaking in these calming tones, saying that it will not be, and by the Grace of the Valar, as if we could prevent it? What of our brethren Melkor? Could that we prevent? We are powerless except for within our elements. Her Doom is with me. I cannot let her draw any nearer, for she has seen certain things, seen Time, seen what will come to pass... She has seen it. What would you have me do? Would you move me forward to free her, or save her? What would be your choice, O Irmo? For it seems you have the gift of Perfection, nay? I had thought it Manwe who was the Chief of the Valar, but now I see another deeming to usurp... nay? What do you seek from me? Failed her? Failure? That is what you seek? Shall you have me walk away, flee from the borders of this land? Speak never again to any? Or perhaps you would rather have me gone completely, nay? Have your wills, your malcontent! _

And with these words, Namo looked towards Irmo with much wrath in his eyes, his fea raging in anger, yet sorrow was deep within him, and written both in his words and upon his heart.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Irmo took a shuddering breath, for he wished not to go against him, yet indeed, it seemed much there was to be spoken of:

_This Gift of Perfection that thou speaketh of lieth not in my hand, and of thus, I know not of what you mean. Yet still, 'tis not malcontent I seek, for ne'er have I held this against any. How could it be, that Ithilwen shall fall? Her Light hath ascended! Why indeed do you speak of Darkness in such ways, leastward upon her?!_

And in this, Vairë spoke to Námo, in calmer tones:

_Hath thou not seen, through these great Threads of Woven Time, that Lanyáre hath indeed changed? She is an upholding Pillar of Light for all! Why then? I thought your Darkness had been swept away by her Light? If 'tis the Darkness of Morgoth that was indeed upon thee, then indeed she hath proven that she hath conquered it?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo then spoke in response, first to Irmo, and indeed it seemed he was slightly disturbed and troubled by the entrance of his spouse into this way of speech, yet he spoke in fea on:

_Does it not? Swift you are to condemn those who have not your excellence, then. Your supremacy, nay? You speak to me of much, as if you know the thoughts of all, and you know all the Tides of the Future, that you know all that hath come to pass, and will, but it is not so. Feel how you may for my words shall not change your mind and this I know well, and yet it was within my Prophecy! Do you think that this is void? That what I have seen no longer holds any part? Naive you are to think such, for indeed the Prophecies of Mandos are never astray in their leading scenes, and never have I uttered a lie of what shall come to pass upon Arda! Yet you think yourself of such greater wisdom! You think that you should know all that will come, and has come, and so you speak to me! Do I see wrongly that your gift was of Desire, not of Time? Was this hidden from me, nay? I speak of Darkness because it lives. You among the Valar shed your lights and trust that everything will simply avoid you, or that you may defeat it! 'Tis not so! If such was, what great work did you uphold when the Two Trees were defended, and did not fall... Nay? If you wish that I should leave, Lorien, Arda, I shall. Yet hold in yourself preparation, for Time lies not in the bidding, but in the waiting of silence before the strike of an ancient Fire. _

And he spoke no more, and not to Vaire, for it seemed to him that he had spoken enough for the satisfaction of both.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

At this, both Irmo and Vairë went silent, yet it was Varda who stepped forth, and spoke in response:

_Dost thou not believe in the Light, Námo? Is thy féa not of it? Hath Darkness burdened you so greatly, and e'en more grief lay in the bidding of Fate within that of thy sunderance with Eleniel, that what great power she used up to heal you is now in utter vain? Look at how she lieth here, frail form amidst lush grass! I have Hope that she shall stand once more, that she shall be a shining Light, shining greater than e'en that of Earendil! Dost thou not, and yet you grieve for her sunderance? If so, dost thou not grieve for her wan state ere you now?_

And it seemed indeed that these last words of the Star-Kindler Gilthoniel wrought e'en deeper sorrow within him, that for a moment, his ire vanished. 

_For such was the Great Light of the Queen of the Stars._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

And he was indeed moved with sorrow, yet such was his way that little emotion of sadness was evident, and his sorrow turned to deep wrath and anger, as he spoke:

_Grieve for her state? I hath come have I not? I did not remain in my Halls, is that not enough grief to satisfy you? I have little hope that she will shine before the Fall, for say what you will, yet she will fall, and I say to you well, Varda; she shall rise up against you, and you shall be cast to your feet by her power. I say not that she will fall beyond ever returning, and yet I do not lightly speak of Prophecy. It shall come to pass, and when indeed it does, you may respond how you will; with wrath, with remorse, with sorrow, I care naught of it. Only that one may believe... What would you ask of me? For me to rise up and heal her? She would see me, and the bond would not be withheld, she would fall into the Memory of our unity and it would be beyond my own power to prevent her. Is this what you wish for?_

Varda looked then deeply troubled by his words, and gaze a glance to Vaire and Irmo, feeling that they should respond.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Yet Vairë and Irmo spoke not. Airanin now rose, inhaling deeply, then spoke shuddering tones of wrath towards Námo:

_Thou started this all! All of it! Yet thou stand there and intervene naught! How couldst thou do this to her! Mandos the Fell! Indeed, thou shalt not be with her!_

Yet now, the voice of Eleniel responded weakly in féa, though it seemed it was intermingled with that of Námo's:

_Airanin...what of my Memories with him...that hath lasted...for 12,000 years?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Airanin rose once more, standing ever the greater and speaking:

_Memories? What good are memories? The moment we are in is all that truly matters, and nothing else does._

Then, she turned to Namo and spoke once more:

_This is all for your own part! No one hath caused this save you! You wicked and Evil, miserable Valar! Mandos the fell! I knew that you were of Doom yet this I did not see! Why have you come here?! Have we drawn too close to healing her, for you?! Have you come to restore your Evil ways? Wrath and Hatred I have for you alone, and this I trust is also the inner thought of every Valar that is! You Evil and Wicked miserable one! You cruel and fell and fickle Vala, How dare you! How dare you! You deserve not to be counted among the Valar! Stand aside with Morgoth for such is your portion! How dare you! You horrible malcontent Evil lot! How dareth you take down my Valie! No light is in you despite the words of your wife! No honor, no valour, no beauty! Your words are poison and your thoughts are ash! How dare you!_

Varda then looked with shock towards Airanin, contemplating the words that she hath spoken, and sensing the utter anger and wrath arising in Namo, and the emotions of Vaire, for it seemed only too evident that one of these would speak.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Námo arose, his entire presence filling the Gardens of Lórien with utter Doom, and he spoke in tones of utter Power and utter Wrath towards Airanin:

_Who is this, that stands ere me, that speaketh to me in such Ways? My ways are beyond thee, Maia of None! How darest thou condemn me upon the side of Morgoth! Flee from Amaniel! Ne'er shall thou see her again! I take my words back! She shall remain with me, and I with her! I shall heal her, and have our bond restored! Upon the Halls of Mandos we shall dwell! It matters not if she shall fall, for ne'er did I see this come to pass in this Moment of Time! Ne'er shall you behold her sight of Light, her Voice of Fairness, e'er again! Farewell in Eternity to once who was your Valie! _

And in one swift motion, the Doomsman took the limp _hróa _of Amaniel and Vairë, and they voyaged to Mandos, leaving all others behind.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

And it was in the fair Gardens of Lorien that Namo's vision was seen true, for Yavanna came to Airanin, and grasped her hand, and walked with her in the forests of Lorien.

In the Halls of Mandos then it was that Namo, filled still with much rage towards the Maia of Amaniel, yet deeming now to heal Amaniel, came to the doors of his chambers, and entered alone, leaving Vaire beside the door, speaking to her that this was the better part. And Namo took Amaniel, and brought her up many stairs, to the highest place of his Halls, a room she had never entered, and uttered these words:

_Amaniel, by the Time that lay beneath the Earthen soil, and the Time that lay beyond the lofty skies, by the Power of the 7 Pillars of Adaneya, by the Paradox of Dawn and Doom colliding upon the peaks of my Halls, and by the Power of Namo Mandos; Ruler of Fate and Time, I bade thee rise and give welcome! I bade thee rise and be healed! I bade thee rise and give glory! I bade thee rise, Golden Flower of my Halls!

Orta! Orta! Orta o Adaneya o Namo Mandos!
(Rise! Rise! Rise in Adaneya in Namo Mandos!)_

And so the eyes of Amaniel were opened, and her breath was restored, by his Power and words alone.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Amaniel rose, and she gazed with much compassion upon the face of Námo, and she embraced him. Though not long after, she loosened such, and tears fell from her eyes.

_I see that thou hast restored me...I thank thee greatly...We do indeed meet each other again, and I suppose, our bond, once sundered, is now restored by thy words of healing? Yet..._

At this, she paused, gazing upon the grounds of Adaneya, then lifted her head again to look upon Námo.

_Yet...what of Airanin? She cannot be here...for this place is akin to the Halls of Mandos...yet I feel I have ne'er been here before..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo looked at her, and much compassion lay in his face, and he spoke:

_In the Halls of Mandos we are, in the Highest Chamber, that which none save myself, and now you, have ever entered or laid eyes upon. It is the Chamber of Power and the Highest Peak of Time, within which should I choose it, I may see millennia out into the Future, or backwards into the Past._

He looked at her with surprise at the name of Airanin:

_Airanin? She hath cursed me and turned me away. Why should you care for her?_

And in that moment he sent a vision of Airanin's words and anger towards himself into the mind of Amaniel, and awaited her eminent response.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Amaniel gasped, her entire _féa _shuddering as she heard the words of who was once her Maia. At great length, after it had ended, she collapsed into the arms of Námo, trembling with much horror. Her words were broken, and shattered it seemed, though mingled with Hope:

_How...how could she...? She believed in the Present? Yet it only fades...Why...why did she condemn you upon the side of Moringotto? Oh, why...ne'er shall thou be there...ne'er shall I see thou fall...I will aid thee...I will remain with thee...Ah! Ne'er shall I leave thee again, Námo Mandos!_

And these words were uttered and echoed upon the Bounds of the Timeless Halls, her eyes closed for a moment, and she rested calmly, her breathing steadying gradually as Námo sent her waves of warmth through her _féa_.

_For indeed, such was the bond betwixt the twain Féanturi._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo looked at her, holding her closer to himself and speaking:

_I know that her wrath for me, has not ended, and indeed it may come to pass that you shall see her once more, yet not in bonds of gladness or melodies of harmony. _

He gazed at Amaniel, then and spoke:

_Yet do not fear, for she is not here with us. Ne'er again shall I break this bond, ne'er again shall I leave you...._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Amaniel only nodded, ere she spoke in hushed tones:

_Indeed I see that she shall enter these Halls at some Time, not so far from now. What shall I do with her? Tell me, Námo. Shall I send her away, and thus we may dwell together e'ermore? Yet that would mean truly sundering that bond betwixt me and her...or mayhap it already is..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Namo looked at her, and lifted her up completely into his arms, speaking:

_This I know well and yet it is not Time to speak of it, not yet. Too close it is to the utter shock that must have been dealt you by her words. Indeed, piercing and chill her words were to me, and now I feel I must gaze deep into her future, and this I shall do, and yet not with your company, not yet. Avaro naeth. It shall be that we shall dwell together as one in these Halls, and yet I cannot share all with you yet, nor mayhap ever, and yet it may come to pass that such is fitting. _

And as he spoke, he carried her out of the highest chamber and through his Halls, traversing to the place of resting within his Halls, yet not that of the passed.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

At great length, Amaniel sighed, and she spoke:

_Perhaps, Airanin shall fall into Darkness...I wish for it not, yet it seemeth so, from what she hath said against thee._

Yet Námo bade her rest, and upon one of the soft cushions that were prepared by Vairë, she did, whilst Námo watched over her, and calmed her _féa_.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

And Namo then beckoned Vaire to come and be with Amaniel, and he himself rose, speaking:

_There is much now that I must gaze into. There is much of Time of Future, of Memory, and I must see it. Vaire shall remain with you in my absence, and should you need my aid, speak to me in fea and I shall answer._

And with these words, he swiftly left the room in which Amaniel was, and Vaire took a seat beside Amaniel, speaking:

_Amaniel, beautiful Amaniel, glad am I upon your healing... Very glad. I hath brought some of my weaving's work, and I thought mayhap you would like to weave, as we did in Time long past? We may speak, yet the gentle motions of fingers weaving Threads of Glory into a Tapestry of Timelessness to me, is only too beautiful to resist._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Amaniel embraced Vairë greatly, and she spoke:

_Indeed! 355 of thy tapestries had me within it...I see now, that 'tis over 600? Swift indeed was thy work in thy absence! Indeed, you must have felt much grief when I left, yet now I am here! Avaro naeth!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Vaire fell into the embrace fully, tears of unspoken sentiments welling up within her eyes, and she spoke:

_Indeed! My work is ever swift, and even the more I did this when you were absent, for such was a way of calming for myself, fearing that at any moment Namo might cast me from his Halls, as he has often done. Yet he did not, and I am forever in thanks. _

Her tone deepened.

_Airanin, your Maia... An accuser she is, of Namo... I know not how to tell you of this... She- cursed the name of your Vala, naming him among Morgoth.._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 15, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at Vaire, and her tone was stern and firm, though no ill Will was within it:

_Indeed. This I know of, for Námo hath already sent me a vision. I find it hard to forgive her, and be it best that she walketh under the paths of Yavanna, yet some other Will within me urgeth me to let her come before me, to explain all, to clarify all. All three of us have the Gift of Time. Her time to arrive upon the doors of these Halls will soon come, though Námo hath yet to return._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 15, 2022)

Vaire looked at her softly, gazing down as she cast a thread over her finger and began to weave as she spoke:

_I pity you, and even her, but 'tis was too far. It was wrong for her to name him among Morgoth._

As she uttered the name of the fallen Vala, she shuddered, before continuing:

_You may be right, and yet is much Time since I have looked into Future or Past. It is the portion of Namo to do such, and O how I love him despite his complex ways! _

She laughed happily, grasping another thread and continuing her tapestry:

_Did Namo tell to you when he shall return?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

At this, Amaniel gave a chuckle, and she replied heartily:

_Truly, Vaire. What difference doth it make, whether he tells me or not? For him and for I, Time is only a Moment, fading e'ermore into the Bounds of the Past, and thus, however long he may take, I shall wait for it. _

She paused a little and narrowed her eyes in deep thought before continuing, gazing out into the distance as she wove beside the Valie:

_It hath always intrigued me, that Time seemeth to run differently within these Halls. When I had left a few days earlier, having sundered that bond with him...I felt as though Time took an Eternity. It was too slow for me...and combined with the sorrow in my féa for leaving him in such a way..._

She sighed, picking up another thread as she spoke the last sentence:

_It all seemed far too long to me; truly, it was not a Moment upon these times._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Vaire responded swiftly also, wrapping a thread around her fingers and pulling it tightly as she spoke:

_There are moments it truly is that way, that a single second can seem to measure longer than a thousand years. I think oft that Namo does this, for his own purpose. You speak of the moment in which he sundered your bond, or rather you sundered it, yet he gave you little choice otherwise. He may have purposefully calmed the Tides of Time to come slower, not to disturb you, or torment you, but because it grieved him, and he wished not you to slip away so swift. _

She smiled, pulling another thread and continuing the weave as she went on:

_Namo is a very-_

She paused, pondering what words to say, before going on:

_Unlike any other sort of Vala, he is tender and compassionate, but not really to most. Most view him, much as your Maia did at first. He seems a distant Master of Doom, unable to love or be loved, but that isn't so. He is special, and yet his anger can take many things, and with the Power that he wields, so oft he feels alone, completely. It breaks my heart and fea when I see him, running from the other Valar, afraid to speak lest he tell more than should be told. _

She looked down at the floor briefly, and then continued on her weaving:

_For the Master of Time has not such an easy role... And Mandos is not one to put things at ease evenso._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel paused in the midst of her weaving, looking up at Vaire as she replied:

_Indeed. His ways are complex, and so are yours, in your own way. Yet I feel that my ways are more akin to his than to yours...are they not? Am I mistaken in saying so? _

Now her gaze shifted elsewhere, and it seemed she stared out into the distance as she spoke once more, her voice lilting and soft, entwined within peace:

_Sometimes, I feel as paradoxical as Time itself...yet the Paradox of Dawn and Doom colliding upon these Halls, as he puts it, is truly beautiful...as beautiful as Adaneya itself, and these entire Halls..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Vaire looked at her, still pulling threads, as she spoke:

_Yes, complex they are... But are not all things complex? Think of your Time with Varda, does she view the Stars as simple? I know not, but I would think that she thinks them complex, mayhap even unfathomably. For such are things that are close to us, that mean something. _

Vaire then continued to weave, yet she stared off into the distance as if she was pondering, or perhaps reading the heart of Amaniel, then she continued to speak:

_More like him? Yes, you may be. And yet I hope in not all things. He has a harsh temper, and frequent he is turned away from the Valar for that reason. E'en just earlier past, he was condemned and fought against, and to think of it; as he was coming to heal and honor you! How much anger then, have they to him when he comes only for aid, or for a Council. And so oft he will not show, afraid that he should say something wrong that should worry the Valar, or afraid that too much would be shown, and they would condemn him._

Vaire looked at the threads as she weaved them, her tone soft and beautiful, and spoke on:

_I pity him, I do. A hard life it is. But the life of one so important and paradoxical. And the Valar should be glad to treasure him. _

With this, she looked at Amaniel once more:

_Yet in honesty, he fights with these things in his heart and fea. With the words that are spoken unto him, and I pray Illuvatar that he will not heed or battle with the words of your Maia, but I know him too well..._

Vaire then looked down at her weave, feeling that she had spoken too harshly towards Amaniel, and spoke in attempts to fix such:

_But you are not to be blamed- of course, and for that reason I hold you not on accounts for this._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel sighed, continuing her weaving as swift as ever:

_I know. Yet my ways are alike his, for much solitude we both seek, and at times, company also from only a few. For the company of too many can proveth to be too great, that words are tainted upon Darkness, and misunderstanding cometh forth. I know of his ways only too well, it seems, and yet, I wish not to change him, for the Tides of Time and Fate are not to be meddled with. I wish only to calm him, to be by his side e'ermore, ne'er for our bond to be sundered again, as I know it would not._

Her voice sank to a whisper, as she continued:

_Airanin doth come soon, and soon she shall indeed, though not ere Námo returns, whose return shall be swift as the Moments of Time itself. Yet if the heart of my Maia cannot be changed, and she responds in fury and ire against my Vala, I shall stand on his side, and uphold his presence, and defend him. _

Here, her voice grew louder, though it seemed she spoke almost to herself:

_For it is not right for one to utter the name of the Great Enemy in such a way, and to go as far as condemning one upon his side, and to say that such is the heart and deepest thought that lay within all of us, all of the Valar? 'Tis not so! The Valar and the Maiar are beings of Light! What Darkness hath settled upon Airanin, that she utters such words?_

And in that moment, Námo came, and spoke in thought to Amaniel:

_Indeed, I may be able to answer that._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Vaire wrapped more thread, pulling it tightly as she spoke:

_You words are good. For changing him, was never an option-_

Vaire laughed lightly, and went on:

_I tried for much Time, to change him, it will not happen. Yet I was changed in my pursuit, and our love grew ever deeper. He is such a treasure._

But now, over Vaire's voice, Namo spoke in fea to Amaniel:

_I have gazed into the past, and into what is to come for this Maia. It seems that she hath been beside Ulmo for much time, and indeed such is for good purpose, yet she seems to have some darkness laid over her, as a cloak. A deep and impenetrable Doom that moves and drives her. More shall I speak with Irmo; my brother, before I speak to you of all that I know. _

Vaire noticed Amaniel seemingly speaking elsewhere, and questioned:

_Amaniel? Are you at peace?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel took a sudden glance at Vaire and nodded, before she gazed upon the floor, and uttered her thoughts, yet only for herself to hear:

_With Irmo? I see...let her Desires be revealed henceforth...then you shall come back to me...both of you..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Vaire ceased weaving immediately, the threads slipping gently from her hands as she leapt forward to Amaniel, feeling that indeed something was wrong, for her head was tilted to the ground, and Vaire spoke:

_Amaniel! Amaniel! Are you at peace? What hath come over you?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel did not look up at her Valie, though she spoke, her voice soft as a feather:

_'Tis fine, Vaire. Some things...are best not mentioned in this Time, for I would wish to keep them to myself. _

Yet, she read the desire of the Weaver's féa, and she spoke once more:

_Truly, if such you wish to know, my Maia still troubles me much, and thus, 'tis best if I speak only with Námo in this matter, for long have our ways been similar._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Vaire looked at her with love, and she arose, walking out into a room within the Halls of Mandos not far from where they were. Swiftly, she returned, her hands holding a very small tapestry, and she spoke:

_I want you to have this, Amaniel. I made it long ago, of you, when Namo hath banished me from his Halls. I sat quietly, and so sorrowfully, and you came and looked at me, giving me much love, and reminding me to weave. I will treasure those moments forever. _

At length, she opened the small tapestry which was folded neatly to reveal a beautiful depiction of Amaniel, her hair woven with light and glory, clad in a garment of the finest silk.

_Remember it always and remember that you are never alone within the Valar. We have a love, mostly unspoken, a bond, mostly untouched. It just is. I know this troubles you, now.. But it will not always. Better moments always come._

And with these words, she handed the small tapestry to Amaniel, and began to sit down once more, weaving as she loved.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel spoke naught, but fled into the arms and embrace of Vaire as she shed tears of love, mingled with grief. Through these tears, she spoke:

_Hannon-le, Vaire..._

In that moment, there sounded another voice, familiar yet compassionate as he was in those Times, that of Námo, resounding through her _féa _and calming her much:

_Ava rúce, ninya Almalaurie. Gerich nin veleth.
(Fear not, my Golden Flower. You have my Love.)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Vaire held her closely, gently sinking into the deep embrace and holding her tightly, as she spoke:

_Of course, Amaniel... You always have our love, and our favor. Treasured you will always be in these Halls, and if ever you should leave them, we will search to find you far, far off in the distance. For we wish not to leave you._

And Vaire also shed tears, many tears of both jubilation and sorrow.

And Namo sent to Amaniel a vision; It depicted a Golden Flower, standing alone upon the peak of a high mountain in the midst of an ocean of tumults, and beside that Flower was no soil, but only rocks and sand.

And Amaniel pondered this vision much.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel closed her eyes, and she spoke in _féa_ with Námo, a smile across her face:

_Indeed, what is this vision that you have sent? For solitary e'er were my ways, and far away it seemeth I am from Ulmo's Waters - ah! Could it be! Shall our bond be kept for eternity, and mine with hers sundered? Indeed, she cometh swiftly, and she is almost near. Perhaps in such a vision, you wished to warn me to keep distance from her? For these tumultuous Waters shall echo greatly throughout the walls of these Halls, and break much Peace that I have held till now. She shall demand for your presence, and I shall send Vaire away for safety if needed, lest she ask her also of thy whereabouts._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Namo spoke to her in fea:

_The Time is almost nigh. I shall come now to you, and indeed I shall walk beside you in my Halls. For Doom and Dawn must meet, and Past and Future collide, and for such purposes, no stone is left unmoved, nor any soil left untainted. For never is there Peace without utter Unrest, and never is there Time without one who masters it, and lay beyond it, and I shall be beside you. For many reasons hath I sent you this image. For the first, that you may know how brightly golden and glorious your petals before me, Almalaurie. How beautiful you are standing beside me, and yet also so that you may know that solitude in itself must be practiced, and solitude of heart in the presence of companions. For such are the Ways of Time, to remain and to fade in one single fleeting Moment._

And as he spoke on, he stood ere Amaniel, and spoke no longer in fea but in full audible tone; Namo Mandos, Ruler of Fates and Time.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel responded swiftly:

_Indeed, and here she shall enter, upon this Moment of Time, this Thread of Fate. Dagor Lúmenaira, Battle of the Will of Time, hath begun._

And Airanin came.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

So thence it came to pass, that Airanin who had traveled far from the Gardens of Lorien bade upon the horse that well was named "Norima" that in the Elvish tongue of Quenya meaning; Swift gliding, came upon the Halls of Mandos, and walked through the Gates of his chambers, for such was permitted by Illuvatar, who indeed ruled each of the Valar and their domains, for Great Among All was He, the Creator of Arda. And upon the entrance of Namo's Halls, loudly did the voice of Airanin; former-Maia of Amaniel, and Maia of Ulmo echo through the Halls in which she stood, and reached the ears of both Namo, Vaire and Amaniel, swift as they were spoken. Here follows the words that were spoken:

_Mandos the fell! Evil and Miserable Vala! I come now ere you to return your Wicked deeds! Firstly my thought rested that mayhap I should seek you in Angband, for such is where you deserve to dwell, if indeed you deserve to live and to dwell anywhere! You Evil and Miserable Valar! And now you hath taken my Valie captive! Most likely you have tormented her, and yet be sure and swift, that I come not alone, and that you should and shall pay for the deeds of your Evil malcontentious self! _

Here she paused, and she spoke something under her breath:

_Ruine alkana, ruine cuivie! Ruine alkana ar urta Mandos solma!_

And as she spoke, it seemed that flames began to rage within her eyes, and also within the chambers in which she stood, and fire began to burn, awakening to deep flames blazing, as she spoke on:

_You Evil Valar! May you fall to the swift decay of life so that the Valar who once stood ere you need not behold your fell face!_

And it seemed well that Amaniel heard, and was displeased.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel spoke, her words ringing through the Halls with clear clarity, and such were based upon the words of Námo, to have them spoken again, for much power it gave her due to the Gift of Time:

_By the Time that lay beneath the Earthen soil, and the Time that lay beyond the lofty Skies, may the Grace of the Valar protect us upon these Moments, for great indeed these are!_

And it was indeed that the Powers of Námo, Amaniel and Vaire were augmented greatly in _féa_, though Airanin walked forth, unhindered, and a flame akin to that of Féanáro Curufinwe was in her eyes as she turned to face Námo and Amaniel at the same time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 16, 2022)

Airanin then gazed forward towards Mandos, fury lighting her eyes as she spoke:

_You Evil Vala! Among Morgoth you should be counted I say once more if counted you should ever be! Power now have I drawn! More power than you would ever think or that had ever entered your heart and all my Power is aimed upon a single purpose, upon a single turn, that you may be utterly destroyed! For I say you are a disgrace and shameful fell being among the Valar! And each Valar knows this in their heart though utters it not! _

She paused, and gazed towards the floor where Namo stood, and concentrating deeply, a great flame arose from the floor, spreading and deeming to scorch those who stood ere it, yet Namo swiftly cast Amaniel behind him, protecting her and keeping her. 

Then Airanin was filled with anger, and swiftly she climbed the steps of the chamber of Mandos, and before any knew what she was doing, she grasped pillars in her hands tightly, and as she spoke these words:

_Lanta nancar Mandos solma!_

The pillars began to shake and tremble, and Namo was made aware that it was not by her power that she could do such things, and questioned within himself now what had come to pass fully.

Airanin spoke once more:

_Evil Vala! May your Halls collapse upon you where you stand! And if flee you do, know well that no Valar should wish to partake with you, and you may go only deservedly to Angband!_

Namo then looked with anger, keeping his protection over Amaniel, and speaking:

_Why do you hold wrath with me? Did I not indeed heal your former-Valie? Flee, then!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Amaniel gazed with shock upon Airanin, and in displeased tones, she spoke, loud and clear:

_If there is any Valar that should wish to partake with him, 'tis I, Amaniel Almalaurie, Golden Flower of the Halls of Mandos, Ninth Arata of Arda!_

Swiftly, she cast a protective seal over Vaire, then spoke with great Power in her Voice, her arms upheld towards the 7 Pillars:

_Lúme Ea Nuquerna!
(Time Be Reversed!)_

At this, Námo looked with great surprise towards Amaniel, for he knew not that she could perform such. Yet indeed Time was Reversed, for the Pillars shook not, as they were before, and in one swift motion, she pinned her former Maia to one of them, and bound her there by her very Will. In deep tones, she echoed:

_Airanin Astanie! Why dost thou goeth against the Will of the Valar? Hath it not been done? Hath all not come to pass? Hath thou not fallen into Darkness? Mornie Utulie, hath it not?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo then looked towards Amaniel, and spoke in a way that she did not expect, turning to face Airanin with each word spoken:

_Why have you come here? Do you not see that I have been walking with my own kin? You claim ownership, lordship over Amaniel yet how long hath you known her? 12,000 years it hath been that she and I hath had our bond and had it to fullness! Say then no more of 'claiming your Valie'! If her you wish to take, your Quest should rightly be named: "Pilid Valie Amaniel"! The Stealing of the Valie Amaniel! You come not in peace and in gladness but in utter ruin! It is you who need cleansing from the bonds of Morgoth! You who need seek pardon with the Valar who dwell among you! A Maia you are, nay Valar! Remember where you dwell! Come not seeking my kin, for long hath Vaire been named my wife, beloved by me deeply, and Amaniel who stands beside me may well be named my daughter or sister, for so greatly do I love her and so are we the same! Run from my Halls, I bid you! Run!_

Airanin looked with shock towards them, yet tried to plead with Amaniel:

_Eleniel, leave this place! Do you not see that the present is all that matters? Why do you care for this fell and Evil Valar of Doom? He is not your portion! Run with me! Come with me! It is your choice, is it not? Am I not your Maia? Come to me! Come! _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel gazed back in shock towards Airanin, and sent swift glance towards Námo, yet he simply nodded, and thus she knew that it was her Time to speak again, that it was her Moment. Thus, she heeded the Will of the Valar, and spoke in tones of Doom, not dissimilar to the Vala's own, the Halls darkening as she uttered much of what was to come:

_What right hast thou to name me Eleniel when thou standeth not in the likeness of Varda Elentári, who dwelleth upon Taniquetil? 'Tis the Halls of Mandos thou findeth thyself within, bound here in this Moment by my Will, bound here by my Gaze, bound here by the union of the Tides of Time that lieth from the West unto the uttermost East, and remain abounding e'ermore! Unless thou change thy ways, and repent of thy deeds, pardon shall not be giv'n! Indeed if thou shalt brood upon the Darkness of Morgoth in such ways, and tread in his paths of utter Evil, and continue to goeth against our Will, then I sayeth this unto thee: the Grace of the Valar shall be lost from thy féa, and the Light of the Stars of Elbereth shall be beyond thy reach! The Waters of Ulmo shalt sweep thee away till naught is left of thy Blackened Shadow, and the Winds of Manwe pierce through e'en the deepest dungeons of Angband and Mordor, so that none be left of Darkness, and all be consumed in utter Light! The Ninth Arata of Arda hath spoken!_

And upon that Moment, Námo moved forth.​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

And has he moved forth, he spoke in tones of Doom:

_Make your choice, then. Leave this place and seek pardon with all of the Valar, not least of all us who dwell here is this moment, for else this shall be the end!_

And by the power of his Will, Airanin moved not a step forward, but burst into tears as she rushed away out of his Halls, yelling into the heights of his Halls that she meant for this not, and that by some will that came over her to grant pardon, and it seemed that Amaniel had pity, though small.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

And though her pity was small, her compassion was great, and she shuddered, falling into Námo's hold as her breaths shook and trembled much. At great length, she spoke:

_What now have I done? Can naught be done to prevent this? What Fate have I wrought within myself?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo held her ever tighter into the embrace as he spoke:

_As you know only too well, I stand not the Vala of compassion and comfort but the Vala or truth, and of Time. Much Power it takes to do as you have, and yet it is only Time that would steal this from you, so indeed the Master of Time may restore it. Do you pity this Maia of None? Is this now what stands as the brink of a turn that you speak?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at her Vala, closing her eyes for a brief Moment, ere she replied:

_Nay, I pity her little, and our bond shall still remain e'ermore, yet I fear I know not the Power of my own words, or of what hath been uttered unto them, and that terrible Fates may indeed befall Arda that were not intended by my hand..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo looked at Amaniel deeply, and spoke to her with much kindness:

_Amaniel, you have not such power and so I beg to think of it not. We make not the choices of Time. We do not change anything, only see what lies ahead. The bidding of Illuvatar is it to make Time and reason, and yet all was made in Ainulindale before much of Arda had even yet been. Do not worry then, that you have said words, for the only change that you can make, and rare does it come to pass, is to warn others and so too, change their actions. Yet few times have even I done this, and of course, I hold more Power over Time than ye, as I should, and I urge you not to covet such, for it is a burden more than it lay as a Grace._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel held Námo closer, and spoke:

_Airanin hath fled, and mayhap she hath returned to Yavanna and Irmo in Lórien, or to the Waters of Ulmo. If she realises not the error of her ways, that you are not at fault, and such wrongness is wrought within the hearts of others, then indeed others of the Valar may come against us, and yet..._

At this she ceased, for tears flowed, and her heart was laden with much sorrow and fear.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo looked at her with a tenderness that was quite unusual for him, and spoke:

_Yes, she hath fled. I feel she may only take more of her Maiarin race. I do not think that the Valar will fight one another, and yet this I may gaze into, in Time. And if you should desire it, you may indeed come with me. Yet in this moment, it is coming to the close of this Day, and it passes swift. Your Power was much spent. Go now to Vaire, and let her make a room for you in my Halls, and rest._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel spoke naught but smiled at him, embracing him one last time before she left for Vaire, and as usual, gazed upon her work with much interest. Slowly, she bent down and picked up the small tapestry that the Weaver had given to her earlier, and she thought to herself:

_May Light shine upon Arda for all the Ages to come._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Vaire then looked at her and spoke:

_What tides bring you here, Amaniel? Do you wish to find rest, or to weave?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at Vaire with much fatigue, and spoke:

_Indeed I ask for the former, to rest, if you may...for much of my Power hath been spent upon this day..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

And at her words, Vaire swiftly prepared for her a place to rest, a room adorned with many tapestries, and bade her there gently, and Amaniel was given the Grace to rest. Some time later then, Mandos came to her room quietly, making efforts not to rouse her, and looked upon her with love, perceiving himself if she was still asleep.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel spoke in thought, in féa to Námo, and her tone was lilting and light:

_What difference doth it make? Indeed, we are both of the Féanturi, and I can sense thee e'ermore through thy féa, though asleep I may seem in hróa in this Moment._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo spoke then back in thought lovingly:

_I have come to seek and know that you are safe and at peace, and also to tell you that if thou should wish it, you may come with me. I go to the Highest Chamber of my Halls, and now I shall gaze into that which will come to pass with eyes alert and watchful, and account all that I perceive. Yet if indeed you need rest, all shall I tell you and bade you the news of all that I see. For indeed I desire not to disturb thy restful slumber._

And upon gathering no reply from her, he began to exit the room.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yet soon, there was a reply: there was movement, and Amaniel rose from her place, and she took the hand of Námo gently.

_Time is only a Moment, and 'tis a great Healer also, mayhap the greatest. May I come with thee? Is it to Andanéya that we journey once more?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo then did not resist her company, and spoke in soft and calming tones:

_Indeed. To Andanéya we go, to the Chamber of the Seven Pillars. Where all Time is revealed, and together we may see it unfold before us... Time 'tis many things, and healer is not least to say. Only a Moment, and yet a never-ending lifetime. Mysterious, changing and unchangeable... _

And it seemed his voice drifted away as he continued to speak much of Time as they walked.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel beamed brightly at this, and as they walked upon the winding stairs that led to their destination, she spoke:

_Indeed, for Time comes in many forms, in many ways, and subtlest of all doth it reside amongst all elements that may be perceived, e'en subtler than that of the Winds, for though Air remains e'er changing, it may still be felt, at least physically; it may shield, it may carry, and yet it may diminish till almost naught may be felt of it. Yet Time cannot be felt, cannot be seen by the unaided eye, for its ways are beyond such, and yet it may be perceived with the mind, and felt with the heart, and resonate with the spirit. For though 'tis a Moment, within these Moments and beyond them also, lieth its Eternal Bounds that fade e'ermore into the Past, and yet the Past is retained through Memory, that abounds in eternity for those that wish it to be so, and though Memory may seem to fade, ne'er doth it truly, and thus Time remains everlasting upon the Eternal Bounds of Recollection._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

And at last, as she finished her words, they arrived upon the doorway to the Chamber. It was dark inside, and yet Namo lit a small torch that stood as a sconce upon the wall, and it illuminated the entire Chamber in which they walked. The ceiling was in a dome structure, and was adorned with mosaic craft, glass shimmering, yet it was completely dark and only took up the reflections of the room and its colors. The floor was much alike, and yet it was gleaming with colors of every sort, lit more marvelously than any gem or jewel had ever been. In the center of the room stood two great and solemn pillars, and away from them branched more, completing the total measure of seven in count. Namo walked towards the two great pillars, and as he did this he spoke:

_Amaniel, stay close to me. If you desire to see Time, there is only one who can use these pillars, and I stand as the single one with such Power. Stand beside me, and watch with me. Watch as Time unfurls it's mighty wings as the ends of a scroll when you pull it open, and even more so..._

He then stepped forward, and grasped in his hands the two pillars tightly, and beside him, directly before him, stood Amaniel, in awe of the glory of the Chamber in which she stood. And with a mighty voice Namo cried out:

_Time that lay beneath the Earthen soil, and Time that lay beyond the lofty skies, Power of the 7 Pillars of Adaneya, Paradox of Dawn and Doom colliding upon the peaks of my Halls, by the Power of Namo Mandos; Ruler of Fate and Time, I bade thee reveal that which hides from me! Show to me what shall come to pass! Reveal all that is hidden! Let your cloaks fall and your veils give way, for your Ruler bades you to show that which lay hidden!_

And pausing briefly, tilting his head towards the floor which trembled at his voice, he uttered these words:

_Apanta Adaneya! Apanta ilya! Apanta Adaneya! Apanta ilye muina!_

And as he spoke these words, all began to tremble even more, and then the ceiling and the floors, and the walls of his Chamber began to reveal much, and upon them shone a great forest and within it; Airanin. She ran through the forest, hunted by some unknown predator that sought to destroy her, and suddenly, more changed. The sun began to fall too warm upon her and wearily she ran, and words of wrath she uttered. Words against Namo, yet she had named him "Hruvano" meaning "Evil Vala". And in the forests, walked one beside her. A beauteous and glorious one, her hair the shade of warm forests and the garment she was clad within shone of the running springs and waters. She was adorned with jewels, many jewels, one of which seemed to be crafted by Varda, and she spoke of much, and perceivably made efforts to change the Will of Airanin, yet it seemed to no avail.

Then, in the midst of this vision, Namo spoke to Amaniel:

_Do you know these? Do you know what this means?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel uttered swiftly in response:

_Indeed, she hath not changed, as I thought would come to pass. E'en the Rays of Arien and Anar are too great for her, that e'en her own Maiar she cannot take down. And..._

She paused, and gazed upon the Ruler of Fate and Time with much confusion and surprise, and spoke at great length:

_Is it I who walketh beside her, who fails to bring her back due to our everlasting bond?* Indeed, if it be so...your Prophecy of Old would have been mistaken...that it would not be me to fall into Darkness...but Airanin Astanie, who e'er stood in my likeness, at least until now?*_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo gazed at her deeply, raising a single finger into the air to hold the Prophecies of Time in a single Moment, and he spoke:

_I perceive also that it is this Maia of None who wanders. Yet I feel it is not you, for you are of a higher rank, and indeed this one is beyond you.... Indeed you may see true however. That this one who falls to Darkness is not you, but is one other. Yet I perceive not that this is you who walks beside her, yet this I may easily find._

He uttered certain words under his breath, and at once the vision changed and the Halls of Mandos were seen, and within them, Amaniel, speaking with Mandos, dancing before him and charmed indeed he seemed. And also was seen further, a beautiful crown that was woven, and upon each of the small turrets that stood upright lay a gem, more beautiful than the next until it reached the highest diadem which stood in the center, and once more it decreased size. Seven of them there were, and yet at this moment, Namo lifted his finger once more, and as before, in a single moment it ceased to move and rested upon this scene. He spoke:

_This is where you are, at the Time of the other vision, and yet we shall go no further into this, lest secrets that shall greatly gladden you be revealed only too soon._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel pondered much, and at length she replied:

_So, 'tis not I indeed...for I am with thee...as I would wish e'ermore to be!_

She gazed upon him deeply, and inquired quite suddenly:

_Do I, in any way, remind you of Lúthien Tinúviel? For indeed, it seems in this vision that you have ceased, that I am greatly in her likeness...for few you are moved by: Lúthien being the first, and Amaniel being the second? Is it so? Do I remind you of her?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo looked at her, gazing deeply into her eyes and speaking in rather hushed but very tender tones:

_Luthien, Luthien Tinuviel... She came to the Halls of Mandos, seeking her own.. Beren... It was him who she loved. You do in ways remind me of her, and yet you have all the beauty that she did possess, but also the tenderness and the compassion, and the persistence... But see, as she had come here seeking Beren, whom she loved... You came here and what you sought indeed was that which greeted you. 'Tis I that you sought... But indeed, you both have moved me, for reasons completely set apart, and yet deeply entwined, for nothing is without the foundations of that which was, passing into that which shall be... Indeed..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel smiled back, yet spoke naught, and began to descend the stairs, back to where all had been but a Moment before.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo then spoke in response:

_Is it nigh now that you wish to cease such gazing and beholdment? No blame be laid upon you, for in the bidding of Futures, moments are spent._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Amaniel stopped, and she turned back before walking towards him again:

_Indeed, I thought you may ask of this, and mayhap if ‘tis thy Will and thy Grace, I may behold more at thy command and thy wish._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Namo then gazed at her and spoke:

_Let not my words rule your choices. What do you desire? Do you wish to remain and behold more with your eyes, and see that which comes further, or that which comes at a Time that differs? Or do you wish mayhaps to rest once more, or to do anything else, of your own bidding?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

She looked back at the pillars, then at Námo, and spoke, a smile gracing her face:

_Why cease the flow of Time, when 'tis only a Moment, yet everchanging? I do indeed wish to see more that shall come, for more to be revealed, and for more to be understood._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

And as she said this, he grasped her hand, assuming the same position as before, with her directly in front of him, and he spoke:

_Let it be so indeed! Let you see all that shall be revealed through the eyes of him who guides you! Apanta Adaneya!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

And thus, the pillars shook once more, and both gazed intently upon what was to come.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

And once more the small shards of mosaic-like glass turned to the reflective black hues, and the pillars shook and trembled in the Halls of Mandos, and suddenly, another great image appeared upon the surface. This time depicted was Yavanna, walking amidst the Trees, beside who seemed to be Airanin and speaking. All was peaceful and beautiful, until the beauty ceased. Great flames came up from the ground, or spread as wildfire in the forests. The Trees burned like torches, ignited as they fell and their beauty was lost, their memory. As the flames enveloped and devoured the forests of trees, Airanin fled, for fear of being scorched. And yet Yavanna remained, grieved and in mourning, and the tears that flowed from her face diminished the fire which came near to her. And from this, beside in the grasslands, roamed Airanin, yet once Yavanna had calmed the raging flames, she returned to find Airanin, and it seemed she was successful.

Namo then spoke, once this vision had ceased, raising his finger once more to hold the scene:

_Amaniel, is there anything that thou desires to see? Anything that makes thee anxious or afraid? Draw near. This day I shall reveal much, as much even as you ask for._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel turned to face Námo, and asked:

_I wish to know of the future of Airanin, and of mine also. What shalt befall us? Shall this bond betwixt me and her be sundered?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo looked at her intently and spoke:

_So be it. I hold it not back from you to know that which shall befall in the Tides of Time of the Fate of Arda._

And as he finished speaking, he lowered his finger and in his mind, he made a request or a command of what he wished to be revealed, and so it happened, that all went dark in the Chamber in which they stood, and then yet, a pale light shone. The light that seemed to radiate was from a small lantern, that of Airanin, and she was outside the Halls of Mandos, late in the eve. Her hair seemed of a different shade, a darker black, and her eyes were piercing as raging fire. She crept beside the Gate to his Halls, and spoke something into the small lock: "_I have come." _with these words, the Gate opened very briefly, and a figure walked outside of it. This was none other than Amaniel, who now perceived this image. And Airanin spoke to Amaniel; _"You did request me, did you not?" "I did." _answered Amaniel. And the two walked beyond the Halls of Mandos, yet close they remained, and spoke of much, and at one time, Airanin became enraged and spoke: "_You are just the same as your wicked Vala. No honor, no beauty. No sole part." _and it seemed then that much even greater was spoken of, before Amaniel departed, and Airanin it seemed remained close beside the Halls, but did not dare enter.

When this vision had been displayed, Namo ceased it, and spoke:

_Was this what indeed you sought to behold? Does this teach or answer you? What more shall you seek in your eyes beholdment?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel closed her eyes, and it seemed she was still for a moment. When she at last opened them, there shone a bright light within them, and she asked him, her tone deep yet lilting:

_I perceive that I would have remained within your Halls then. Yet, through the Gift of Time, through what I can see myself, Airanin shall seek Melkor, and Angband, that 'tis them who shall dwell together, and rise up against us, for we shall go there, stood in front of the Gates of the Great Enemy, and there, another Great Battle shall ensue, shall come forth: that of the Dagor Airanáro, Battle of Eternal Flame. I wish to see, whether this is true, whether my eyes have beheld rightly._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo sighed, and looked her deeply in the eyes, and he spoke:

_I withhold it from you not, and yet I tell you indeed that I have perceived the same, and watched it unfurl with each moment, watching as the Fates change and what seemed a distant tale becomes a surety of fulfillment. I shall indeed show you._

He grasped the pillar tightly with his hand once more, and all trembled again, and once more the surfaces about them shone forward in the reflective glass, and then turned to scenes, many and far. In the vision now there were great flames, flames raging and rising tall above the ground, and Melkor stood beside Airanin and she spoke to him: _"My Valie has rejected me. She has not granted me power. I want power. Will you not give it to me, will you not offer it, O Melkor ever Wise?" _and in speech of deceivement he spoke to respond: _" Of course. One so noble should not be rejected from power. Those wicked and cruel Valar, to withhold their powers from you. How deceitful... I shall give you power, on one account..." _Airanin then questioned him: _"What do you ask of me, O Melkor the Great?" _and he turned to face her, curling his fingers and intently looking into her eyes, speaking: _"Serve me alone." _and Airanin answered: _"Yes, Master." _and she bowed deeply, and she went deep into his chambers and plotted many things beside him.

Namo then spoke, after the vision had been ceased:

_I perceive well that this has already nigh come to pass. That this is well the reason that Airanin had such power of Fire and Flame at the battle within my Halls. Now hath your desires been fulfilled?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel shook her head, and answered in tones solemn and firm:

_How shall this Battle of Eternal Flame end? For indeed, I perceived that at least one of the four would fall, and that one was indeed none other than myself..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo spoke to her, taking her hand into his own and walking beside her:

_Avaro naeth. It shall come to pass, and naught shall resist it. Be firm in the Truths of your bidding, stand ever beside me. If you fear this too much, you may leave. You may walk upon Taniquetil or further still, yet remain if you will.. For there is power in my Halls, great power. And it shall not be so easily corrupted. Indeed, it shall prevail and preserve. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at him in concern, grasping his hand tighter, and spoke:

_Shall the Dagor Airanáro end in Tears Unnumbered? For indeed, if I shall meet my end by either the hand of Airanin or of Morgoth...what would you do? Indeed, I see that you would be grieved much, yet you would know where to find me, for your Halls shall indeed be where I dwell, whether in the bountiful Times of Life or the Sorrowful Moments of my End...what would you do then, in that Moment of the Battle? You against both of them? Could you take both of them down...? _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo looked at her with much intent and spoke in soft tones:

_Do you truly desire to know all and have not the Will or Power to change it? Do you wish to reshape your mind if the Tides of Time that shall befall you echo not the same figure? These things it is better indeed that I withhold. These things it is better that are nay spoken of until yet they come to pass, and when indeed they shall, much shall come from them, both Good and Evil, and for fell purposes and for purposes of true goodness, every Fate and Time has a Moment of internal desolation, and a moment of the greatest jubilation. Never does one Moment hold a single emotion, nor does it stand aright in Time, delaying the flow of that to follow. Time waits not for your preparations, nay for anything you should ever do, for it is beyond you. At the beginning of Time, was also the End of Time, and in each Moment, Time both dies and rises, falls and gloriously ascends. It is Dawn and Doom, the Paradox of Light and Darkness colliding into a single second of Time that falls and dies. If one Moment ceased to die, the next Moment could not rise and flow and die. In the same Time of Moment, a million things happen and yet only a single thing is accomplished in the same. And as Time falls, it dies and lays the ground for that which shall come after, which takes the position with ease, and then falls to the same Fate as that prior. Such are the ways of Fate and Time._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel leaned in closer to Námo, closing her eyes, and she spoke:

_I see...forgive me...I suppose I have asked too much...that I have seen what I was not meant to..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo looked at her with much tenderness and spoke:

_Pardon you need not, for you knew not what you perceived... What all have you seen? Tell me of it. For Time may be ruled by its Master._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel looked up at him, and inquired gently:

_Why was it that you spoke of me falling to Darkness, when I was your Maia? I suppose Time would not have revealed all, and yet if 'tis truly only a Moment, then these Moments shall fade and come all at once, and indeed much clarity would have been shed upon them, and would have told you that it was not I who would fall. Yet your Prophecies have ne'er been astray...why would it have been this time? Was Morgoth's Darkness upon you for so long when I left Valinóre for Middle Earth during these expanding Moments of Time...that e'en what you saw that would come to pass was influenced and controlled by Blackened Shadow? Was it so? Now that we stand together as One in these Halls, for all Eternity till the End of Arda, do you still see me as that same Maia, Míriel Ithilwen Amaniel, who shall fall to Darkness? Truly, Times have changed, have they not? For indeed it seems what shall happen upon the Tides of the Future are vastly differing from what was bestowed upon the Fading Moments of the Past..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo gazed at her deeply at length, before speaking in response to her:

_I spoke of many things, and indeed Darkness did color my thoughts, and moved into my every desire and beholdment... I of course lied not, and yet this all came to pass in a Time before what now stands ere you. In the Moments that I had prophesied this, I shared and took all to counsel with the Valar. Nothing did I perceive without the command of Manwe, and when indeed he did command me, I was to speak of all that I had seen with each of the Valar, and we were to devise plans upon it. And yet such did not remain, for the Valar would think that I had been led astray, or would grieve for the Fates of Time, and indeed wished that I had never spoken them. Thus I became distant, seeing all myself, and yet speaking of it naught, for fear that I should frighten or move the Valar into mourning. And it was long before I found the ways to speak of, and to see and to behold all that was and would be without falling to the fear or drive of it. Indeed 'tis was my Prophecy, and yet much uncertainty there was at that Time. For many of the Valar claimed that this Maia who would fall to Darkness was you, and yet still some differed, speaking that it was another Maia, or perhaps even one of the Valar. Tulkas named that it would be Nienna, and thus the meeting ended in solemn fear and angst. I pondered long who it was, why it was, but in the Time of this Prophecy, even Melkor perceived it well. And for such purpose, it was he who looked upon it, and when he had gained control of my mind through the Dark nature of my thoughts, it was him who held it against you, banishing you and frightening you with the impending Doom. Does this satisfy thy inquiry?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel nodded, then gazed up at him in sorrow:

_I do indeed pity you for what hath come upon you...I wished for this not, and yet I found naught to change it, e'en if I had wished to do so at that Time._

She then embraced him, and such embrace lasted long, ere she broke off, and began to descend the stairs as she spoke:

_I must now return to my Chambers of Yúyalúme, Chamber of the Time of Twilight, for indeed, there is much that I desire to see for myself. Andanéya cannot reveal all that my heart desires to see...though I thank you for all that you have giv'n me upon this day..._

And as she finished these words in tones of sorrow, she began to descend the stairs, and soon arrived upon her own Chambers - yet still located in the Halls of Mandos - where none other dwelt, save herself in this Moment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo then stood silent, gazing alone in his Chamber, watching her, reading her mind and seeing her every thought.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

So it was then, that Amaniel, by her Power and her Will, held up her hand, and in front of her, the entirety of Yúyalúme brightened, before reverting to its normal hues of distinctive sapphire, delicate lavender, and warm violet. Now, upon a glass panel, or so it seemed, there showed what appeared to be a vision. Yet vision it was not, for it was in this very Moment, and there was revealed the figure of Airanin, her former Maia. In tones of tenderness, she spoke:

_Airanin, if there was one thing you most wished to know of in this Moment, what would it be? What is thy greatest Desire now? For indeed, I wish not to see you fade beyond my aid e'ermore. Come back to me. Entulesse, Airanin Astanie. Nanwen o nin._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

And there stood Airanin, her hair tainted and colored in a hue of orange and red, her eyes blazing and raging with an inner fire, and she spoke:

_Now I hath been named; Aicanàrin. What is my desire you ask? How can you ask me this? Know you not? My Will is that the wrath within me fall upon and destroy Mandos, him who hath stolen from me my Valie. Come back to you? Is it not you who left? Speaking to me that you would return soon, and to think that my song went out to you and you heeded it not. No power you shared with me, no gladness you partook in with me, only abandonment. Only neglect. You hath left me, and it is because of the Wicked One whom you follow!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

At this, Amaniel responded not, yet she ended such vision with a wave of her hand. There she sank to the ground on her knees, and she shed Tears Unnumbered as Námo came over quietly to her, and embraced her with much tenderness and tranquility.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

As he drew nearer, embracing her closely, he spoke:

_What grieves you, Almalaurie? What hath come to pass, Lovely One? What Fate now befalls?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

She moved little, but spoke in tones of sorrow amidst her tears:

_'Tis as I thought...she shall ne'er return henceforth from this very Moment onwards...Aicanárin I know not...such bond hath been sundered e'ermore..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo looked intently and deeply into the eyes of Amaniel, and perceiving them laden with sorrow and fear, he only held her closer and wiped the tears from her eyes with his own cloak, as he spoke:

_Aicanarin? You know indeed what this means well, do you not? Come close, come and be beside me. For though comfort has never been my bidding or portion, comfort and love I shall show, for this is your desire. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Indeed she moved closer, and spoke:

_Sharp Flame of the Great Enemy...she hath Fallen..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

He cast his arm around her and held her ever deeper and closer towards himself, speaking:

_Indeed it is so... and you knew that it would be... But here lay the danger of knowing all that shall be before it comes to be in fruition, for so greatly do we cling to hope, and so deeply does despair envelop us..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel then spoke:

_Indeed, yet if we knoweth little of what shall come to pass, how are we to prepare for it?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo knew well the thoughts of her heart, and deeply he had felt each of these emotions at many occasions himself, and spoke so as to soothe her:

_'Tis this true, and so we do gaze, we look beyond, we look ahead, and yet it hurts us. It may hurt us deeply to go, too far... Be still... I shall be with you... You shall not falter... If death you fear, do not. Avaro naeth I tell you, for indeed this is my portion to rule, and by the Will of Illuvatar, you may live and move and be free..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel here shed even more tears, and held him closer:

_Nay...I fear not death...for e'en in that, we cannot be parted...my féa shall always be with thee..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

And he embraced her deeply and spoke:

_Nothing can fully separate this, break this bond... For not even I who had wrought it, and who seldom has ever any emotion could break it.. Fear not... Also shall your hroa be, for nothing stands against the Gate of Possibility. Yet even still, no boundaries are known until the attempt is made to cross over them._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel spoke not, yet her féa was tranquil, and she sunk deeper into the embrace as she rested against him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo then lifted her up and held her, his strong arms caressing her, and she was at peace, as he spoke:

_The battle shall ere come, soon it shall be nigh... And yet I beg of thee this. Be calm. I shall place protection over both ye and my beloved spouse; Vaire. You both shall be preserved against the fell flames of Morgoth... You both shall be safe..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel smiled, then asked in gentle tones:

_What of you, my dear Námo? Shalt thou not need protection also? By the Time that lay beneath the Earthen Soil, and the Time that lay beyond the lofty Skies, I shalt give it to thee, if need be._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo looked with love at Amaniel and spoke:

_Last shall I be spared, for it is you who I treasure, and Vaire. It is you who hold my heart, and I shall not be at peace if ever you are not. And sooner would myself be poured away, than a drop be taken from one of ye. For ye do I ever love._


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 18, 2022)

It was right after those words were said when Ceuranivel abruptly entered. She looked upon Námo and Amaniel with a sense of readiness and hope. She then said to them:

_Hope I’m not interrupting, but at last, I have returned._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo looked suddenly towards Ceuranivel who had entered, and questioned her:

_What are you doing here? Who are you? Is this ere the beginning? Is this Airanin in disguise?_

And turned to Amaniel, cradling her in his arms, speaking:

_Avaro naeth... be still..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel looked upon the comer with much surprise, and widened her eyes. Swiftly, she ran forth and embraced her:

_Ceuranivel of Taniquetil! You have returned! How fare thee? I heard that you spend much time with Ilmare and Eonwe, Manwe and Varda...how are they? I am sure...they miss my absence, do they not?_


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 18, 2022)

Ceuranivel smiled warmly while embracing her and responded:

_I fare well! They are all doing just fine and indeed they do miss your absence. I have missed you too but it is wonderful to see you again. It’s good to know that you are okay._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel now turned back to Námo, and inquired him in tones of much worry:

_My dear Námo...thou art of the Féanturi! Canst thou not sense, through her féa, that she means us no harm? She hath come to aid us upon this night! I believe she shall aid us...in the Dagor Airanáro._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo turned to face Amaniel and Ceuranivel that stood now ere him, and he spoke:

_Well indeed do I sense that no harm shall she bring... Yet only in the Moment of uncertainty was such uttered. Ceuranivel, you are called, yes? 'Tis I, Namo Mandos of the Halls of Time and Fate. I see that ye art friend of Amaniel, and therefore stand as an ally rather than foe. Before I have seen you, in Prophecy, in many things.. Beneath the skies, falling and fading, deepening, darkening... Indeed. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Ceuranivel bowed before the Lord of Mandos, and spoke:

_It is an honour to be before you. Yet I have come to aid Amaniel, for I sense Darkness growing..._

At this, Amaniel spoke up:

_Indeed, thou art right, Ceuranivel. Mornie Utulie upon this night. Dagor Airanáro shall come nigh and swift._

And indeed, as she said those words, another vision was beheld by her, and she widened her eyes, staggering back, yet Námo held her firm, and saw such vision also, and 'twas the voice of Aicanárin:

_Come, you Wicked, Evil, Miserable Vala of Doom and the Fallen Valie who follows you! Upon the side of Morgoth I stand, and none shall defeat me! For great Power I have gained, and I will destroy you all with my searing Flames! None shall stand against me! Come to Angband, if you dare! Come to Angband, and suffer in my Power! Come to Angband, and I shall watch you fall! Every single one of you be thrust into utter oblivion till not e'en the ashes of your existence remains!

*Indeed, Dagor Airanáro, Battle of Eternal Flame, had begun.*_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Mandos raised his hand and in a moment, a pale mist enshrouded the room in which they stood, and the vision vanished, for such was his power. Then, he spoke:

_It has begun. We must move with all haste. The enemy draws near, the Gates of Angband's Power have suppressed their Power for long, and now it shall burst upon the Ainur. Come, come beside me. _

And with this, he swiftly grasped the hand of Amaniel and led her in his Halls, with Ceuranivel following.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

Amaniel looked up at the Lord of Mandos, and asked in thought:

_We shall traverse to Angband, shall we not? For such was what we saw upon Andanéya._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

He gazed at her for a moment and spoke:

_Yes. Upon the Gates of Angband shall this battle be fought. Gather now the Valar I bade thee, for such is a task that thou may indeed fulfill. Speak to them in heart, and ask if they should aid us... Yet ask not Varda or Manwe, for King and Queen do they stand, and to battle they must go not..._


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 18, 2022)

Ceuranivel said nothing but prepared herself mentally for all that was to happen. She didn’t know what was to happen but she was prepared for it. This was an important moment and Ceuranivel was honored to be a part of it.

In a way she felt that she didn’t belong there. Doubt started to flood her mind. _Who am I to fight among the Valar? What help will I be? _

Ceuranivel tried to hide her worry but it took over.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Namo spoke to her, though no comfort was his voice, for such was not his bidding, and he said to her:

_You, also. Make haste. Summon the Valar of Arda. Bade them to fight._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

There Amaniel took the hand of Ceruvaniel, and she spoke in tones of might, yet in thought they were uttered:

_Utulie'n aure! The Day hath come, Dagor Airanáro! Battle of Eternal Flame, and I ask for the aid of the Valar! May all save the High King and Queen of Arda cometh to aid us upon this Day! For indeed, the Grace of the Valar shall prevail!_

And soon indeed, all save Manwe and Varda, were gathered round.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

And so it came that the Valar gathered, all save Manwe and Varda, who sent in their tidings Eonwe, and Ilmare, to represent and bear their honour, for indeed it was not right for the King and Queen of the Valar to come forth, unless at the uttermost end of need. And all of the Valar gathered around Namo, and inquired of him what was to come, and he spoke:

_Little Time is there remaining, and with great haste we must leave. We must go quickly, swift as is abled. The Enemy waits._

And the Valar then began to move, each in great swiftness. Beside Vana was one other Maia also; Tarmeniel, for she had made full insistence upon riding forth to save and preserve Arda. And so it was that each of the Valar chose mighty steeds, for 'twas by secrecy and Earthen soil that they desired to achieve victory, and so while indeed they may well have simply arrived without delay upon Angband, they rode forth, for such was the way of the Prophecies, also... And so it came to be that each of the Valar aligned into a mighty force, Namo standing foremost in line, at his side both Vaire, and Irmo, and behind them the rest of the Valar stood, and at the furthest end, the Maiarin company, and Amaniel among them, for she desired to protect Ceuranivel, lest she fall in a battle that was not of her own bidding. And of course it was that the Maia were laid foremost in the end of the alignment for their own protection, and behind them rode Tulkas, for he was to protect the mighty company. And they rode onward, their eyes set upon the Gates of Angband.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 18, 2022)

At great length they arrived at last, and Amaniel looked forth, and spoke to Námo in thought:

_Soon both shall come forth, yet with them stands many others of Morgoth's own evil devises. Beware of them well!_

She then grasped the hand of Ceuranivel lightly, and spoke not to only her, but to all the Maiar present also, in thought and in lilting tones:

_Avaro naeth! Nauva i nauva! The Grace of the Valar and the Tides of Time shall prevail e'ermore!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

And as they arrived, Namo spoke to her also, in thought:

_This I know of well, and yet I set no upon thee a seal of total protection, so that only the name of 'Mandos' may be uttered upon the brink of death, and thee shall live and be preserved from fell devises._

And speaking in response was one of the Maiar, Tarmeniel:

_I shall not fear! Gladly shall my life be spent, my honor laid, my power giv'n, for Arda!_

And now from within the Gate of Angband emerged Aicanarin. Her hair was red and orange in hue, her face darkened with discord, and each word fell and full of anger and raging fire:

_You come now to fight?! All of ye shall die! Forebound Mandos, for whom I harbour the greatest Wrath!!_


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 18, 2022)

Ceuranivel felt a fire in her as she saw Aicanarin. She knew that this battle was what had to be done and she knew she had to be there. She lightly squeezed Amaniels hand before she let go of it as a sign of readiness. This had to be done.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Tarmeniel gazed forth upon Aicanarin with deep determination, preparing to stride forward and charge, preparing for battle. And in this moment a small touch of doubt flooded her mind, that mayhap they should not prevail, and the hosts of Morgoth would have the final victory. But in confidence, she bowed her head, speaking under her breath and to herself:

_No. It shall not be! Never have the hosts of Angband and the fell power of Morgoth defeated the Valar, and this day shall be no different! We shall be victorious!_

And as she spoke this to herself, it seemed to grow in volume, and indeed she felt that many had heard it, yet was unashamed, and she sighed deeply, taking the front strands of her softly curled brown hair and tying them together behind her, and as she did this, many small flowers that had adorned her fell from her head and blessed the foul ground upon which they withered. And she grasped a small necklace that was hung in glory upon her neck, one given to her by Vana, beautiful and blessed, and lifting it, she kissed the small jewel and uttered a few more words under her breath:

_By your Grace, Vana, I have already yet won...._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

And in similar fashion, Amaniel gently stroked a Ring that she had adorned for many Ages - the Ring of Lúmenya, Ring of Time, and her hands delicately lifted a necklace with the pendant of a Golden Flower upon her. Silently, in thought, though more to herself than to the one who stood foremost, she uttered, yet she knew that he could hear her also, for their bond was poignant and everlasting:

_Your Grace hath always been with me e'er since the Years of the Trees, and e'en greater upon this day. I thank thee greatly, for all you have given me._

After this, she silently set a seal of protection upon Ceuranivel also, for the Ninth Arata knew that such would be needed, as thanks were given in mutual exchange. The time to charge forth was coming e'er the closer.

_And as she saw Námo raise his sword, amongst many others, Amaniel raised hers also, at the same Time as him. Indeed, this was the Time, this was the Hour, where they drew swords together._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And in this moment, a suspenseful silence laid upon the field on which they rode, for each Valar and Maia knew that 'tis the time for war had begun. And echoing across were the shouts of battle and amidst this, Namo spoke in fea to Amaniel:

_Know well that my protection is on you. By the Grace of Time, you shall be spared...._

And as these words fell silent, the horns of Ulmo; the Ulumúri echoed through the air. The Battle of Dagor Airanaro was now at its nigh beginning.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

In that Moment, the entire Host of the Valar charged forth, and so did the Host of Angband also. Yet out of the corner of her eye, Amaniel noticed a sudden quick flash of movement: Aicanarin, yet swifter were the ways of the Golden Flower, and thus, by the Grace of Time, she blocked the sword of her fomer Maia's with her own. 

In a great voice, Amaniel uttered:

_It shall be of no use, if I can predict the coming of your ev'ry move!_

Aicanarin then responded, her words fell and stinging, lethal as poison, as she swung her sword again:

_You shall be the first I take down, then it shall be Mandos the Fell!_

At this, Amaniel seethed in her latent wrath, and responded with great Power, enhanced by the swift parry that blocked the incoming attack:

_Ne'er! Ne'er shall you lay thy sword upon him! I shall protect him e'ermore, e'en if I fall!_

Thus returned the voice of Aicanarin in much ire:

_So be it! You Wicked and Fell Valie!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Namo would have indeed protected her, and he saw well what was coming to pass, but between the hosts of the Valar, and those of Angband, little hope was there to make it in time. Aicanarin then stood fiercely, drawing her sword ever closer to Amaniel, yet swift and sure, though she knew her not, Tarmeniel came from behind and acted as a barrier between them, lifting up her blessed cloak that deflected the points of arrows and spears, over Amaniel, shielding her. 

And at this, Aicanarin's anger grew ever the more in its potent wrath, and she yelled to Amaniel:

_Nothing will save you! You Wicked Cruel Fell Miserable Valie! Nothing will save you! And your Poisoned Valar forebound!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

At these words, Aicanarin pushed Tarmeniel away, and advanced forth, parry after parry, yet Amaniel's eyes were lit of a Golden Flame, and her passion blazed forth, so that with every attack from Aicanarin, Amaniel anticipated them swiftly and with greater force, pushed her fallen Maiarin backwards. 

Yet it seemed Aicanarin was not done, and in an instant, she teleported behind the Arata - something Amaniel could not do anymore, considering her physical _hróa_ being intact for 12,000 years already - and swung her sword forth. In an instant she ducked down and rolled backwards onto her knees, blocking yet another attack incoming.

Aicanarin seethed at her with utter anger, as she attempted to pin the Arata down, yet Amaniel held her ground firm, and lessened her defiance not. In tones of Doom, her eyes darkened and narrowed, and she uttered in great echoes:

_May the Shards of Time destroy thee utterly!_

And with this, the skies darkened for an instant, and Aicanarin was pushed backwards with great force as she landed harshly on the ground, crying out in agony and wrath as she slowly attempted to rise.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And now it was that issuing from the Black Gate was Morgoth himself, clad in an indestructible armour, tainted the hue of Enemy-lines. His dark hair enshrouding the anger within his face, and his blazing eyes coming forth piercing and Evil. And so it was that Aicanarin saw him, and was strengthened by his presence, because it was he from whom she drew power, and she rose silently, moving her sword like a flame among weeds, and quickly she came from behind Amaniel, and cast her blade forward, cutting the shoulder and forearm of Amaniel, as she rode forth too swift to catch towards Morgoth, screaming in her loudest voice:

_Now see how you may defeat me! For you may know that this blade is not a simple one, but that of Angband, and therefore lined and filled with poisonous venom! Die now!_

And Namo was nigh to turn about and try to provide rescue, hearing her words, but he could not see through the hosts of the Valar, and so could not reach Amaniel, yet he was now under attack also, by the same blade.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amaniel rose slowly, hissing in pain as she now gripped her sword tighter than before in her left hand, for swifter were her attacks with such. As she rushed forth, she uttered in clear tones:

_The Grace of Time shall protect me! E'ermore shall he be with me!_

And upon these, her _hróa _glowed brighter, and her sword, enchanted by her own Powers yet having a Will of its own, flew forth and struck 7 deep slashes upon Aicanarin who was pushed back more, ere the same sword flew back into the hand of the Ninth Arata.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Aicanarin had fallen, but being Maiarin, she then took no hroa, and moved only in form of her fea, a much more deadly form to take, for she could not be seen nor heard if she did not will it, and she could see all that was before and around her.

Many of the hosts of Morgoth now issued forth, beasts wild and terrible, frothing at the mouth and screaming cries of wrath as they rode forth swift as they may. Then it was that Tulkas came against Morgoth and bid to defeat him, yet a terrible fight it was that had begun. Now Aicanarin came forth in fea, and came swiftly behind Namo, uttering cries of malice in pursuit to destroy him. Near behind was Amaniel, and Tarmeniel beside her, who rode closely and spoke amid the cries of battle to the Arata:

_Are ye in good peace? Hath she taken you down? For Arda we must fight! We must!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amaniel, in thought, then uttered certain words:

_Féa o Aicanárin ea helina imi Lúme!_
(Spirit of Aicanárin be frozen in Time!)

And thus, Aicanarin was immobilised in féa.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Yet Aicanarin, giving a single glance to Morgoth, was awoken in power, and issued forth evermore, despite the words of Amaniel.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Thus Amaniel pushed Námo out of the way by her Power, for the sword of Aicanarin was aimed at him, and she prepared to take such hit herself. Yet in that moment, a blur came forth, that of Tarmeniel, and she knocked the weapon of the fallen Maia out of her hand. Following this, a great wave of Water, by the Will of Ulmo, swept forth and barred that of Aicanarin and Amaniel, so that both Time and Life were spared in this Moment.

Amaniel managed to land on ground safely, yet when she turned back, she barely managed to block a fiery whip hurled towards her - for the poison was slowing her movements down, despite still being able to predict them beforehand - and as she looked upwards, she noticed a fierce, colossal Balrog towering over her. Her eyes closed in sorrow for a Moment, and she thought silently:

_Is my Fate sealed? What shall come to pass now?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And hearing the thoughts in some rather strange occurrence, Tarmeniel leapt forward, preparing to spare the life of Amaniel, and spoke back to her in fea:

_Nay. It is not!_

And here Tarmeniel threw off her blessed cloak and drew it out to protect Amaniel, and then swiftly, she lured the Balrog to run towards herself, and in a single second, she leapt upon it with great agility, leaving the cloak upon Amaniel, and running herself to this new task, then she drove it forward, and sent to Ulmo a single request:

_Ulmo... by your waters... Kill the flame..._

And so it came to pass that a mighty wave rose up and consumed the Balrog where it stood, and with great arrows and spears, swords and shields, it was brought down, and then Tarmeniel took its mighty whip and hewed it upon the ground, and it was extinguished by the power of Ulmo, and so, while the Balrog indeed did rise up, it had no weapon, and for such reasoning, little power it had. Then Aicanarin rose from the ground once more only in fea, and she tried to grasp her sword, yet too far was it distant....


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Thus, Amaniel, by the Power of her Will, ushered the sword of Aicanarin forth unto her own hand. Strange as it may have been, she was not affected by it, for great was her Light and her Command, and thus, both swords were now under her control. In that Moment, she leapt up, and slashed the Balrog repeatedly in a flurry of swiftness, and it fell.

Yet in the distance, she saw Tulkas pinned down by Morgoth, and she rushed forth, leaping upon the Great Enemy as a Star that twinkled brightly upon the darkest of nights, and his foul hammer Grond was banished from his grip, and his related arm sown clean by flashes of steel. There Morgoth cried out in utter pain, and he descended, yet not all was over, for Morgoth turned back, and with his remaining arm that was unfortunately closer, he grabbed Amaniel, and hung her small _hróa_ in the air. In tones of disgust, he spoke:

_Long have I sought for you! Now you may perish utterly!_

And yet in the distance, roared another voice, as that of the Paradox of Dawn and Doom colliding upon the Peaks of his Halls, as he rushed forth, sword in hand:

_Thou shalt not take her from me! Thou foul Beast of Darkness and Evil! Release her at once, or else all shall be thy end!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And this voice was indeed that of Namo defending her, and Morgoth was deeply disturbed, and lifting her upwards as far as he could, which indeed was very high, he uttered words of malice:

_Release her? I shall!_

And she fell upon the ground from so great a height, as Morgoth went on:

_You I shall take, then! You I shall destroy!_

And so Morgoth went after Mandos, chasing him wildly through the battle, and Amaniel laid still against the ground for a time, but soon, a small figure approached her and lifted her from the ground, this indeed was Tarmeniel, and she swiftly took the necklace of blessing from her own self and gave it to Amaniel to adorn her, and then swiftly asked for the aid of Este with words as did follow:

_Este, Healer of Hurts and Weariness, let your power come over this one... Let your power come..._

Yet from behind Tarmeniel came a fell werewolf of Morgoth, seizing to take her by surprise...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yet such fell beast was defeated quickly by the arrows of Ceuranivel, and thus Tarmeniel, with the aid of Este, healed the Ninth Arata. And as Amaniel rose, her eyes darkened again till they turned obsidian in colour, and with Námo's seal still upon her, she flew forth swift, and hewed Morgoth e'er the greater in tandem with Námo. Yet it seemed that the armor of Moringotto broke the sword of Aicanarin, of which Amaniel was half grateful for, but as she turned back once more to face the Black Enemy, she found herself unable to move, and Námo gave a look of horror and shock.

Aicanarin, still in féa, had now gained her hold over Amaniel.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

For in this moment, Aicanarin, whom none had seen moving about, cast a seal of immovability onto Amaniel, and therefore she was held in place, unable to move herself any league forward. Thus it came that Aicanarin took the sword of Morgoth for a temporary time, and swiftly drove it into the shoulder of Amaniel, before quickly rising upon Mandos. To Mandos, she grasped him by the throat and held him in preparations to choke him. Then it was that the other Valar, fighting and stricken with many foes themselves, made attempts to move forward, yet due to the great hosts of the Enemy, their movements were slow. Then it came that Ceuranivel left the side of Amaniel and rushed to try and gain aid from the Valar's remainder. And quickly, Tarmeniel rose forward, driven by inner-glory and courage, and touched Aicanarin with her hand speaking in great tones:

_If any good be left, may it be spared, yet if all hath died to Evil, may all return to ash!_

And in that moment, Aicanarin gave a swift cry and fell backwards, but still grasping the throat of Mandos, by the power of Morgoth she brought him down with her, and there they lay upon the ground in resounding battle.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Now Irmo, who stood upon solid ground, cast his gaze upon Amaniel with much Love and great Power, and uttered these words audibly:

_Indeed, if by the Grace of the Féanturi, you may move once more and be free, let it be! May thy restrictions that were upon thee be severed!_

And it seemed that not only Amaniel was able to move once more, yet still slowed by another jab of poison through her, but Námo's agility was augmented greatly also, and he now had the upper hand against Aicanarin as Amaniel joined his side.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Yet Aicanarin had a great power that she had used little yet, and as they gained upon her, she sent flames raging towards them, fell and burning, scorching all that they touched, and far off on the field of battle, a Balrog came over and sought to destroy Vana, and at this sight, Tarmeniel rushed forward, heeding not anything in her path, protecting her Valie lest she fall.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

So it came to be that Tarmeniel and Vána together hewed the whip of the Balrog down, and the Waters of Ulmo diminished its flames, whilst several arrows of Orome swiftly led to its eventual fall.

Meanwhile, Amaniel also sent forth black flames to counter those of Aicanarin. of which such flames would be deadly to one clad only in _féa _of Darkness, and as those two met in battle again - one in _hróa_, the other in _féa, _as flames unnumbered engulfed them - Aicanarin knew fear upon this Moment, and her apprehension was greatest out of all the Maiar.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And it came to be then that Aicanarin stood in greatest fear, and in greatest anguish, and nearly was she defeated, but then she did come up upon Mandos once more, and she took a great sword wrought with venom and flame, and she spoke:

_Flame from within me, venom from Aicamacil, kill this one! Destroy him!_

And with her words, she thrust the sword into the back of Mandos, and he fell upon the ground lifelessly, and as he did, she laughed. 

And far off, Tarmeniel drew near, seeking to protect Amaniel, for it seemed the eyes of Aicanarin were now set upon Amaniel.


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 19, 2022)

Ceuranivel also saw Aicanarin’s fiery gaze set upon Amaniel and at once went over to her and stood in front of her and spoke;

_If you want her, then you’re going to have to get through me first._

As Ceuranivel said this, she stood taller. It almost looked as if she was glowing somehow. She wasn’t afraid of fading. Not anymore.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Now Amaniel, heeding nothing that stood in front of her, raised her sword, and slashed many that stood in her way. At last she came upon the lifeless hróa of Námo, and tears unnumbered she shed, which then turned to great wrath as she rose slowly. Her eyes were now darkened fully, yet she had not fallen into Darkness herself, and a great wave of power was sent forth from her that made the entire battlefield tremble, and most of Morgoth's lesser creatures fell upon that Moment.

Yet Aicanarin was unaffected, for in her grief Amaniel had forgotten that she was in féa, not in hróa, and thus, she could not be destroyed by such means. From behind, the fallen Maia held the Ninth Arata at blade point, yet a very flash of Light from Amaniel made the Sharp Flame of the Great Enemy fall back again as Tarmeniel held her down.

Amaniel now drew closer to Námo once again, and beside her came Vaire also, and Amaniel closed her eyes, and uttered in thought, in féa:

_By the Time that lay beneath the Earthen soil, and the Time that lay beyond the lofty Skies, by the power of Dawn and Doom that I harbour, by the power of Amaniel Almalaurie, Golden Flower of the Halls of Mandos, I bade thee rise and be healed fully! I bade thee rise and give glory once more! I bade thee rise and drive away this Darkness upon us! I bade thee rise and stand for the Light of Arda!_

And indeed, Námo was brought back, yet much of her own Power was spent as such. Now Aicanarin was utterly enraged, and in disbelief as to how Amaniel could have reversed the Tides of Death and Time, yet indeed she had, for such was their bond. Thus, the Sharp Flame of the Great Enemy moved forth in féa, and impaled the Golden Flower with the same sword that had impaled the Master of Time and Fate, caring not for Ceuranivel's mere presence. Yet Amaniel held on by the Grace of Time, though she winced in pain, and could hardly move in the arms of Námo...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And enraged with this utter anger, Aicanarin came before Namo once more and spoke loudly:

_So be it! I shall destroy both of you! _

And in that moment she rose over Ceuranivel who now stood ere her, and pushed her aside, and stood then before Namo, grappling at him. Then it was, that Morgoth stood beside her, and both of them came with full power out upon Mandos. Tarmeniel, who now stood near, tried to make a path between them, defending the Valar, yet it was that the blade of Aicanarin cut her arm, and she fell swiftly backwards, rising, and yet unable to move quickly towards Mandos. And once more Aicanarin cried out:

_Aicamil! Take down this Vala! Make him to be dead! _

And Namo tried to fight her, yet looked in concern over Amaniel, and his tears fell upon Amaniel, and healed her in part, yet not fully. And then it was in this moment, that Aicanarin seized Mandos, grasping him, and took three swords, the one of Morgoth, the one of herself, that it seemed she had restored, and that of Mandos; and each of them she sent forth, and struck Mandos, and he fell. This time it seemed indeed, for an unending time. And Amaniel lay restored by the tears of Mandos in fea, yet moved not greatly, for still great was her suffering indeed.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

And yet Amaniel came forth, and her grief was great, yet even greater was her wrath, and in a single Moment, her sword now impaled the very essence of Aicanarin's féa, for such a sword was indeed crafted to destroy even the immortal spirit. Thus, it came to be, that Aicanarin fell, at final last.

Yet now, Amaniel turned once more upon the hróa of Námo, and still, sensing no movement from him at all, she laid down beside him, and closed her eyes. Indeed, if he was to fall, she would also.

And in that Moment, a Memory of the Past resounded in her féa - the voice of Námo, as he held her hand and walked upon the Chambers of Andanéya:

_"Avaro naeth. It shall come to pass...stand ever beside me."

And indeed they did. For in féa they would ne'er be sundered._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Tarmeniel then walked upon the field, for much was now defeated, if not all. And the hosts of Morgoth retreated, and even Morgoth himself, and took his sword, leaving swiftly as the Black Gate of Angband closed shut. Tarmeniel then saw Amaniel, but perceived that she was yet alive, and lifted her up, speaking:

_Why do you lay amongst the dead? Rise up and walk with me, for the battle is o'er. We may now greet the Sun and run in the lush meadows and hills. Our purpose is fulfilled, and our life was spared in our fulfillment of it. We now may be at peace... Our Land is once more, preserved._

She let out a sigh of relief, and glanced towards Ceuranivel who stood not far from her, saying:

_The battle is over, melda. We have reached the end.

(melda is a Quenya word meaning "friend or ally")_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yet Amaniel spoke in thought:

_I will not rise, if Námo doth not._


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 19, 2022)

Ceuranivel looked at Tarmeniel and smiled wearily. She then nodded and repeated those words:

_Yes. The battle is over._

She walked over to Amaniel and grabbed both of her hands gently. 

_You must rise, you must carry on! We can’t lose you too. I… I can’t lose you._

Ceuranivel looked at Amaniel with much sadness. She knew that Amaniel wouldn’t want to leave Námo, for their bond was strong. Even death couldn’t keep them apart.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amaniel this time spoke aloud:

_No! I cannot leave him! I will not leave him! Let me be beside him!_


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 19, 2022)

Ceuranivel looked down in sorrow. She let go of Amaniel’s hands and stepped back slightly to give her space.

_If that is what you wish, then I won’t stop you. _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

Tarmeniel stepped beside Amaniel, reaching out her hand and speaking:

_Let the dead rest in Heavenly slumber as the living walk upon Earthen ground. Rise._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Thus, Amaniel took the hand of Tarmeniel, and rose, yet she spoke not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And then came near Vaire from another placement upon the field, and she took the hand of Amaniel into her own, and spoke:

_Amaniel, Oh, Amaniel..._

And with those words she embraced her, speaking once more:

_Illuvatar I thank that you are alive._

And as she said this, tears streamed down her face.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amaniel shed much tears also, and spoke:

_Yet Námo is not..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

At this, Vaire burst into tears and spoke amidst her sobbing:

_No... He's gone... Namo.. hath fallen...._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amaniel held Vaire close to her, and spoke:

_Yes...he hath...yet I shall try all I may to bring him back...let us return to his Halls, shall we?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 19, 2022)

And there then stood Vaire, and she took the hand of Amaniel, and she spoke:

_Shall we take him and bury his remains? Should this be the end?_

And she knelt down and kissed his brow, and walked over to Ceuranivel and took both Amaniel and Ceuranivel, and walked with them across the field, where Varda stood, for she and Manwe had indeed issued forth to fight, despite the warnings of Mandos. And Vaire spoke:

_We return now to his Halls... In his memory..._

And each of the Valar came beside the hroa of Mandos and sang in mourning:

_O Mandos, Master of Fate,
Great Mandos, we grieve thou upon this date.

This day of Battle, hath fallen now,
And many slain, upon the ground.

The fall of Valar, the grief of us,
Has in this moment, been wrought thus.

Great Mandos noble, and Mandos proud,
We sing thy praises, in glorious sound!

We grieve thy death, and hope thy life,
We honor thou, now dead in strife.

O Mandos, Great Mandos, we honour thou in best,
And pray thy spirit, may go with Grace to rest...._


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 19, 2022)

Tears started streaming down Ceuranivel’s face as they sang. She could only imagine how they all felt, for they truly knew him. The tears seemed to keep going and she felt confused. 

Ceuranivel wiped the tears away as much as she could, then looked up and spoke:

_This can’t truly be the end of Mandos, can it? There must be some way to bring him back!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amaniel then spoke to all of the Valar, in audible tones:

_I sense that his féa hath gone to his Halls, for such was my wish and my Desire. I may be able to bring him back. I may craft the same hróa for him...I will not allow him to fade like this...for indeed, upon this very Day, is the Day in which our bond is now 13,000 years. He shall not fade...I know this...and there is only one place in his Halls that may bring him back._


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 19, 2022)

Ceuranivel looked at Amaniel and said:

_Then what are we waiting for? We must go and bring him back!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 19, 2022)

Thus it came to be, that the hróa of Mandos was buried upon Amaniel's former realm, Almathil, as a sign of Memory, for indeed their bond was powerful. The respective Valar had returned to their dwellings soon after; Amaniel, Vaire and Ceuranivel fled to the Halls of Mandos, and it was there that Amaniel bade the latter two stay, for it was only her that would enter her own Chambers of Yúyalúme, and she did.

Thus, Amaniel who now knelt upon her Chambers, uttered in soft tones:

_I once thought that the Gift of Time was purely a Grace. Yet, it seems I had ne'er looked into Time and Memory enough. Only now do I know that it truly lay more as a burden. For only now do I know of how much it hurts to know of the Future, only to realise that you are powerless to change it._

She then reached out her arms, and a red Flame emerged from them, enveloped into the shape of a sphere. Silently, she uttered in thought:

_If I cannot lay beside thee and let my féa fade in grief, then I shalt bring thee back with all my Light. I know that this shall diminish a vast amount of my strength and Power, if not all. Yet, I would gladly do such to restore thee fully, Námo Mandos, my most beloved Vala._

Upon this, tears streamed forth from her eyes, and descended, one after the other, into the ball of fire. At last, when 13 had fallen, the Flame turned a bright Golden, and Amaniel felt a great shudder from her féa, for she knew that her strength was fading e'en in this Moment, yet she would do what she must, what she had to. In a voice mighty and great that echoed across the entire scope of the Halls, she cried out:

_By the Abounding Grace of Eru Ilúvatar and the Secret Fire of the Flame Imperishable, if this aid Thou mayeth grant me indeed! May this Flame that I hold now restore all that hath fallen! May this Golden Flame of Eternity, of Renewal, of Hope, and of Light bring back Námo Mandos, who indeed hath fallen upon this Day! May this Day, the marking of our now 13,000-year bond, rebound in Joy Unnumbered and Hope Thousandfold! May indeed I be giv'n the Grace and Power to craft another hróa for He Who Had Fallen! May the Ruler of Time, Fate and Memory be restored e'ermore! _

Here, the sphere of the Eternal Flame that she held, blazed even brighter, and even greater, as she uttered in more powerful tones:

_By the Time that lay beneath the Earthen Soil, and the Time that lay beyond the lofty Skies, by the Paradox of Dawn and Doom that collide e'ermore upon the Peaks of these Halls that environ my very féa, and by the Power of I myself, Áramande Amaniel Almalaurie: Ninth Arata of Arda, Bearer of Dawn and Doom, Daughter of Aman, and Golden Flower of the Halls of Mandos! I bade him be brought back and restored! I bade him stand as once before, fully healed in all! I bade him rise once more in Glory Abounding! I bade him awaken to the bounties of Life, and may he behold this World once more by my very Will!_

And upon that Moment, a great flash of blinding Light issued forth from the Eternal Flame, and Amaniel was pushed backwards by a great force. When all disappeared, Námo Mandos stood once more in hróa and in féa, now fully healed and fully restored by the Power and Grace of Eru and Amaniel. He walked towards her, and held her in his arms, as he embraced her deeply, and spoke:

_Ah, Áramande Amaniel Almalaurie...Golden Flower of my Halls...I thank thee greatly...indeed, you have saved Arda through this..._

Amaniel smiled and replied, though her voice was of little strength:

_Indeed...how could I not? You too, are needed for Arda, in Arda...you are needed by all of us...by Vaire...by me..._

And there, she closed her eyes as her hróa fell entirely limp, and she rested fully and completely in his strong embrace.​


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 21, 2022)

Now, an entire day had passed since Námo sent Amaniel to the Chambers of Vaire to rest, and whilst there, she regained her strength quickly, for swift were the ways of the Aratar. Yet upon her waking, she seemed troubled, and thus Námo walked over to her and sat beside her, and inquired:

_What troubles thee, ninya Almalaurie?_

To this, Amaniel replied, her tone almost devoid of emotion:

_Airanin was a Maia. I am of the Valier. We are both of the Ainur. My ending of her during the Battle of Eternal Flame means I essentially committed a Kinslaying._

At these words, Námo looked troubled, and was prepared to embrace her, yet she swiftly stood up, and shook her head, frantically walking towards the doors:

_Nay! I cannot remain here! I cannot return! I must leave your Halls!_

And with these words, she left. Námo and Vaire stood up in sync, with Námo crying out in despair, as both rushed out to retrieve her:

_Nay! Do not do this! Leave us not!_

Yet Amaniel had turned down and ran into the forests of Yavanna, yet she did not stop as the Queen of the Earth appeared, as she noticed Námo and Vaire behind her, and Kementári inquired:

_What hath happened? What hath come over our Ninth Arata?_

Námo gazed at Yavanna, and spoke:

_Much there is not to be spoken of. Yet, we must bring her back._

As Námo and Vaire both continued forth, Amaniel suddenly turned back, and cried out:

_Nay! Do not do this! Do not come after me!_

And as she uttered these words, she raised her arm, and a great wave of blackness took over all, causing all the trees to lose their vitality, and their numerous leaves to fall lifelessly to the ground, their branches left bare and broken of life. Despite this, the three Valar were unaffected in the slightest. Námo looked at Amaniel in shock before gazing downwards, and muttered under his breath:

_Why? How hath she gained my Power, my portion of death...?_

Yet before Námo could contemplate this further, Yavanna bent down, and her Power restored her forests to full blossom. Námo turned to Vaire, and spoke to her:

_Return to my Halls. I must seek out my brother in Lórien._

Thus, Vaire disappeared, and so did Námo after a Moment, as he went to the Gardens of Lórien, and sought out Irmo, Master of Dreams and Desires, walking towards him as the younger Féanturi turned around, and spoke in lilting tones:

_Ah, Námo. I acknowledge that Amaniel hath brought thee back. Yet now, you seem troubled, greatly troubled. What hath come to pass? Hath something happened to Amaniel? Tell me of all, my dearest brother. Tell me of all._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 26, 2022)

Meanwhile, Amaniel had fled for a Time that e'en she knew not of how long. Finally, she had arrived upon Taniquetil, yet saw not Manwe and Varda, for they were upon their own Chambers, and it seemed Eonwe and Ilmare were somewhere she could not vision, at least not with her unaided eyes.

Of Time she knew not how long - but at last, she had managed to reach upon the highest peak of the mountain, and there she stood, gazing out over all. Great sorrow exuded in her eyes, and she remained there in silent ponderance, for what seemed to be an Eternal Time. Day gradually turned to night - the day was passing - yet, the snow upon Taniquetil had ne'er ceased in its fair beauty. However, to the now frail _hróa _of Amaniel thanks to her leaving the Halls of Mandos so suddenly, and thus her Light now fading, she was only barely managing to stand.

A certain Memory flashed through her mind - certain words of Námo:

_*"To prepare and to anticipate, rather than to prevent and to alter."*_

Yet, what was there to prepare for? Her fall into the fading Bounds of Time, and Varda's sorrowful gaze upon her then-empty _hróa_? Elentári's realisation that her _féa _would have fled to the Halls of Mandos by then, and the cascade of tears unnumbered thereafter from the Kindler of Stars?

_Yet, Nauva i Nauva. What was meant to be, would be. What shall be, will be._

As the Bearer of Dawn and Doom prepared to lay down and let such fate take over her, she heard a voice from far off - one that had returned from the Gardens of Lórien:

_"Amaniel! Do not do this! Do not let this happen! Let thy Light remain!"

*The voice of Námo Mandos...*_

*The Vala whom she had formed this 13,000-year bond with...

The Ruler of Fate...*

_*The Master of Time and Memory...*_

Námo pleaded again in his great despair:

_"Hear my voice! Return to me! O, look at me, Almalaurie!"_

Amaniel turned to where his voice had reached her - yet, she refused to yield. In a voice of Power yet mingled with regret, she stated:

_"The echoes of thy lamentation cannot pass o'er these mountains, Námo Mandos..."_

As Time flowed on, Amaniel realised that her _hróa _was truly beginning to fade, yet Námo pleaded once more - now he realised what she meant as she used the words of the Doom of Mandos against he who had spoken it many Ages ago:

_"Nay! Leave me not! What pardon you seek, I shall grant it to you! Come down in this Moment of Time, Amaniel!"_

Swift came the response from the Golden Flower:

_"Yet Time is Eternal also, is it not?"_

Námo narrowed his eyes, yet his voice refused to yield also:

_"Now is not the Time for this! Is it truly your Desire to fade? You cannot! Arda needs you! Vaire needs you! I need you!"_

This seemed to ignite a long-dormant flame within her - the very flame that she had buried ever since she had stood upon Taniquetil after fleeing the Halls of Mandos. She inquired again:

_"What if Fate hath led us apart? Fate is a fickle thing, is it not?"_

The Lord of Mandos answered, his voice commanding great Power:

_"Then Fate would bring us back together!"_

Amaniel widened her eyes for a second, before they narrowed:

_"You would defy the Tides of Fate by changing it? Truly, you are in my likeness..."_

Námo took a step forth, and his voice rose in dynamic, still mingled with sorrowful defiance:

_"Need I remind thee of who holds greater Power o'er Time and Fate betwixt the two of us? I have always known that Fate shall bond us together e'ermore, ne'er to be sundered again!"_

Upon this Moment, a single tear was shed from Amaniel, and it froze into a crystal of ice as it descended upon the ground, shattering into nothingness. She spoke in tones of sadness:

_"I see...the echoes of thy lamentation hath indeed reached me..."_

Thus, she came down, and Námo embraced her deeply, and together they indeed voyaged back to the Halls of Mandos.

_Time may be everchanging in itself, yet is it truly unchangeable..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Then it came in the Halls of Mandos that Namo deeply embraced Amaniel and they sat together. But in that moment, the silent pleas of Amaniel for her beloved Valie Varda were heard by the gentle and gracious Star-kindler, and well indeed she came to the Halls of Mandos, her Light near blinding, her beauty ever the greater than before. And she stood then ere Amaniel, speaking in loud but lilting tones, curving with the emotion of her very fea, her heart poured out through the words that escaped her lips:

_Eleniel, Beautiful Eleniel, Ninya Eleniel, Ninth of the Aratar, Fifteenth of the Valar, Glorious in Light, Isil hath not been lost upon you indeed. Beautiful One, what do you ask of me? Indeed I shall grant it to thee! How much my Love and Light pour out to you! E'en my own spirit should I give, offering freely, for so great is my care and affection! What does thou ask?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Thus Amaniel replied audibly, and Námo was beside her:

_The Two Trees shall be rekindled soon, shall they not? I have come to ask this of you, for I sense that this Time is growing near. Once their Light hath been restored, I shall begin work on crafting my sixth Silmaril, Lómelire, as I have named it. What sayest thou, ninya Elentári? I shall have to leave these Halls for a while, shalt I not?_

Here she turned to Námo also, and awaited both their responses, for indeed one of them would speak first.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Namo spoke, locking eyes with Elentari, his eyes narrowing as tones of sorrow tainted with a small and rather disturbing sense of pleasure:

_The Two Trees. Varda, did I not tell you in thought? They will die within seven days of time. _

Varda interrupted him, speaking openly:

_Is this not still worth much effort? Shall we not still have Hope?_

Swiftly Namo turned and walked towards her, his face stern and deep, and he drew very near to Elentari, whispering into her ear with much depth:

_You will fade, Varda. And ever the swifter if this would come to pass. A sacrificing individual you have become, but your foolish offerings will come to a fatal end. All kind is your gifts bestowed until the Valar shalt lose one of their own, and lost for your own bidding of choices._

The face of Varda then turned completely white, and she contemplated whether Amaniel was aware of all this, if she had heard them..


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Amaniel turned to Námo in shock, and spoke audibly:

_Why do you speak of this? I had not foreseen this. Is my Gift of Time fading also? What shall become of I, of Varda?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Namo stepped aside gently, not addressing her concerns nor speaking in comfort and spoke to her:

_You were not to have heard of this... A sad and unfortunate turn indeed that you have._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Amaniel rushed forth, embracing the Lord of Mandos, and spoke in hushed tones:

_Nay...it cannot be...what can be done...?_

Yet her voice trailed off, and she looked elsewhere, and her tears fell swift, for she knew that naught could be done to reverse the Tides of Time and Fate, unless...

She spoke once more, turning to Námo:

_What shall become of me if I give 2/3 of my Light back to Varda? Shall she live? Shall I fall? What shall become of it then?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Now he spoke in vehement tones, tears welling up in his eyes:

_Nay! It cannot be so! You shall not give even a small portion, 1/3, greater, lesser, grant not a grain to her! I cannot lose you! Please! Amaniel, why? Why do you do this to me in each waking moment?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Amaniel spoke back in tones of lamentation:

_Do you think that I mean this? I only wish for her not to fade! Would you? Would you wish for one of the Valar, the Kindler of Stars, to be lost so swiftly? What of Manwe? What of Ilmare? What of Eonwe? What of all the Valar? What of Arda? How can this be, Námo? How can this be? How can this come to pass?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Namo spoke in response, his words with tones of utter frustration:

_So long hath I tried most desperate to hide this from you. So long had I hoped that never such would reach your ears... Why? Why, Amaniel? Why now must another storm shake the foundations of our bond? Why can nothing be as was and is? Sacrifice not a grain of your power and Light to this lesser one. You are greater than her, then shall you assume her role with great ease. Stars are not needed, they are useless portions of matter, but Time... Time rules all..._

In these final words, he simply desired to convince Amaniel not to do such, though indeed his speech held both truth and falsity.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Amaniel spoke in even more sorrow, grasping Námo's robes as she did so:

_Námo, my dear Námo, I wish not to be sundered from you. Yet I also wish not for Elentári to fade. Yet, I have indeed felt this..._

Here she spoke only in thought, so that Varda could not hear her, for such words were meant only for Námo:

_My own Light is fading because hers is also, at the same Time. I know not of how many Silmarils I may create anymore, to sustain the Light of the Two Trees after they fall. I fear that Time will reverse itself, and that these new creations will bring about the destruction and second Darkening of Valinor...I feel it shall come to pass...tell me...tell me of what I should do! Should I leave her, to be with you? For indeed, Time is needed!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Namo spoke then swiftly in response:

_Rightly indeed were my thoughts that I should never have any true affection. Never a friend or Maia or anything, for even Vaire is frequent to shun me... Never shall any pleasure or time of gladness be granted me in truth.. Such has ever been my miserable portion.... O How I grieve for the detestable naivety of my thoughts! Indeed even in you, no gladness have I, for even our bond.._

He choked back tears.

_Shall surely not last, for none can last beside me, it seems..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Amaniel gripped his cloak even tighter, shaking her head as she uttered in audible tones:

_No! Say this not! We shall ne'er be sundered! Ne'er! I shall always stand beside you! Avaro naeth! Stand e'er beside me!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Namo then pushed her aside and spoke:

_Ah, release the emotions that make thou feel as such! Would that solitude be not my eternal portion... Only alone may I dwell. A foolish thought, rogue and out of bound to feel that ye should dwell beside me. Even Vaire who chose my part shuns me, her wrath and tears falling upon my nameless desires._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at him, and asked:

_Why, Námo? I will stay with you! You said it...ne'er again shalt thou leave me...ne'er again shalt our bond be broken..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

At her words, he stopped short, choking back tears, closing his eyes and deepening his already deep tone, and he spoke:

_'Tis the Star-kindler's fault! Ever it has been! Since Ainulindale it was her who had exiled me! Her and Manwe. Ever the King and Queen of the Valar, lordly and gracious upon surface to see, yet piercingly prideful, boasting their great honour in unspeakable ways._

Varda gave a glance towards Amaniel, speaking gently:

_Wrath falls upon a deafening uproar, upon the Tides of Night the Starlight may cease to be seen. Arise then and be faithful and full of Hope! For indeed this too shall reach it's end..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

At hearing the words of Námo, Amaniel went forth and embraced him deeply, and she spoke in soft and lilting tones:

_Trouble thyself not, Námo. I will remain with thee e'ermore. Would solitude not be your eternal portion indeed, for solace amidst company grants more joy and fulfilment than complete isolation from all. Manwe and Varda...you say they had exiled you? Indeed it seemed to be so, and even more so doth it seem to be now, for upon this Moment, I choose to be with you, as you would have already known. 'Tis better if we, as wielders of the Gift of Time, remain together e'ermore._

Now she gazed up at Varda; sorrow was in her eyes as she spoke, yet her voice commanded much defiance:

_Almathil hath fallen already, Gilthoniel. So hath Elderyn o'er in Middle-Earth. I have lost both of my realms already. Such Light hath fallen already, and little left there shalt be. I urge you to flee from these Halls, Elbereth. For ne'er have the Halls of Mandos been your place to remain, and what will come in the days to pass shalt grieve thee greatly, and all Hope that you once held will be lost with you also! Since you wield not the Gift of Time, and thus have not seen such come to pass, let me tell you, for indeed do I wield it! Flee, Varda! You cannot remain here! 'Tis not your portion! If indeed thou shalt grieve, and Nienna you wish to seek, I give you all the freedom you may have to do so!_

Here her voice dropped to a whisper, and she tilted her head to the ground, and added:

_I thank thee for all you have giv'n me, Varda. Our bond may not yet be sundered, yet our paths that had once crossed, must now end here in their entirety. I am sorry, but you must leave, and seek not any return to these Halls._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 29, 2022)

Varda gave a brief glance towards Amaniel and tears poured down her face. Deafening, she spoke:

_Don't do this...please..._

Namo then cast his arm completely around Amaniel, holding her so that she could not move forward. He then whispered into her ear:

_Don't resist it. Don't reverse it._

Amaniel gazed in confusion towards Namo, not knowing the true weight of his words and turned to look towards Varda now. Varda spoke:

_Ninya Eleniel nin veleth ci._

With these words, she turned completely white, and gracefully, she slipped to the ground, her eyes closing, until she was completely lifeless upon the floor of Namo's Great Halls.

Namo then spoke:

_You were the only thing sustaining her... Your bond..._

And even as he spoke, a delightful and radiant Light filled the room in which they stood and was almost blinding, and when the Light was no longer within vision, Amaniel gazed at the floor where Varda had laid. No hroa lay there. Nothing of remembrance. Indeed all that remained were treasured memories, and the voice of the Starkindler still echoing within Amaniel's mind.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel did not move for a while, her eyes wide, yet soon she closed them for a while. When she opened them again, her voice was mingled with grief and Doom:

_Fading Bound of Time's Last End...it hath come. All hath begun, and yet all hath shattered already. It seems I have started this all, and to such ends shalt I see them fulfilled._

Here she held her arms open, and she uttered in a great voice as his Halls trembled greatly, for now she held the power of two Valar; first Námo Mandos, and now Elbereth Gilthoniel:

_Indeed! Indeed it hath come to pass! Valinor shall fall! Stand e'er beside me, Námo Mandos!_

Now she walked over to Námo, and embraced him gently, and spoke in her usual tones of lilting tranquility:

_I will take Varda's place during the Restoration of the Two Trees; I shall aid Yavanna, and bring them back to Life, for seven days. Yet remember that you and I shall always be together e'ermore, till the End of Arda._

She smiled as she leant forward, embracing him deeply, then whispered into Námo's ear:

_Illi indu vinda mina Lúme ar Enyalié...i Sólar o Lúme indu echuia ata...
(All will fade away into Time and Memory...the Tides of Time will awaken again...)_


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

Ceuranivel then burst into the Halls of Mandos with a worrying look on her face. She looked into both of their eyes and said to them:

_You must bring her back! You must bring Elbereth back!_

She stood with much confidence and it seemed as if she wouldn’t take no for an answer.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel rose slowly, her eyes darkening, yet her _féa _still harboured Light, but she spoke in deep tones of dominance:

_Why hast thou come? What Power dost thou hold? What Tides of Time canst thou reverse? I say this: I shalt not bring her back. Why reverse what hath come to pass already?_

Yet Ceuranivel stepped forth, and it seemed a battle was about to ensue betwixt the two. Turning back to Námo, Amaniel spoke in thought:

_Take Vaire, and flee upon Andanéya, highest upon the Halls of Mandos._

Thus the Doomsman of the Valar heeded her words, and now upon the lower grounds, only two stood - one of the Aratar, and one of the Eldalie.


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

_I don’t want to have to hurt me but you leave me no choice._

Ceuranivel stepped forth, prepared to fight. 

_Are you sure you want to do this? _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel closed her eyes, and it seemed in that moment, a single tear fell, yet it shattered as it hit the ground of the Halls, and she spoke in thought to herself:

_Truly, Dagor Nielecilya, Battle of the Chasm of Tears, hath indeed begun._

She opened her eyes, and spoke:

_What shall be, will be. Come forth, if you wish, and let us see which of our Wills shalt hold the stronger._

And Ceuranivel came.


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

Ceuranivel ran at Amaniel and with much strength she struck a deafening blow at her, knocking Amaniel to the ground. Ceuranivel spoke to her as she started to get back up:

_You cannot do this! Come back into the light with me. Help bring Elbereth back!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel's eyes glowed, and upon that Moment a great flash of Light sent Ceuranivel flying, and she crashed into one of the pillars with great force. The Ninth Arata rose fully, for she was not weakened, and she spoke again:

_Who art thou, to think that thou may alter the Flow of Time, and the Tides of Fate? Naught can be done! Let Doom embrace you; why resist it?!_


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

Ceuranivel had the wind knocked out of her and struggled to breathe. Once she caught her breath she slowly tried getting up, but her legs collapsed underneath her. She looked up at Amaniel and said to her:

_I resist it because those who embrace it are weak. I’m a fighter and I won’t give up._

And with that she found a surge of strength that lifted her up.

_Come back to me. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Upon this Moment, e'en the eyes of Amaniel were tinged with sorrow, yet it was only for a Moment, and soon she sent another blow towards Ceuranivel that pained her greatly, and she spoke:

_Let it come to pass! Let Valinor fall! Why do you do this? What Hope can a single one of the Eldalie give? Time is unchangeable! _


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

Ceuranivel was in pain but spoke:

_Time is ever changing and always changing! You most of all should know this! Time is more than you know and more than I know._

With this she mustered up all of her strength and more, and she then did the impossible. Ceuranivel altered the Flow of Time.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel gazed with wide eyes at Ceuranivel, and she spoke:

_Nay! How hath this come to pass! It cannot be! You cannot meddle with Time like this! You know not of its Power!_

Amidst all, her voice rang clearly with much might:

_Lúme ea Helina!
(Time be Frozen!)_

And in that Moment of Time, all froze. All stopped, for Amaniel was the only one who could walk through this parallel dimension...or so it seemed.


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

It did seem, but at that moment Ceuranivel moved. Her energy was low and she looked around herself then at Amaniel.

_This doesn’t need to happen. This never needed to happen. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel replied, her voice holding much Power:

_What shall happen, will happen! Nauva i nauva!_

She sent another wave towards Ceuranivel, and it seemed she fell to her knees, neither overcome nor victorious, as the time freeze was broken by Amaniel's own silent command.


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 29, 2022)

Ceuranivel stood up with great struggle and sent a blow towards Amaniel. It was a strong enough blow to push her back a bit, but didn’t harm her at all.

_You have a choice! What will happen will happen but you get to chose what happens. Fight the darkness. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Amaniel narrowed her eyes, and her tone deepened:

_You claim me to have fallen into Darkness? It cannot be! The Prophecy hath been fulfilled by another..._

In this Moment, she averted her gaze elsewhere in sorrow as she remembered her fallen Maia, and it was in this Moment that Ceuranivel sent another blow towards her, yet still she was unaffected. Amaniel turned her gaze back, and she uttered:

_Need I remind you of who holds the greater power here betwixt us? See now? No Doom is upon me!_

With these words, she swiftly sent two waves forth, and both struck Ceuranivel, and she was greatly weakened as she fell onto her knees.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 29, 2022)

Ceuranivel felt weak and frail as she planted one arm out before her pushing herself to rise at a kneel. She spoke almost through tears to Amaniel with great emotion:

_Don't do this. It wasn't meant to happen. This never should have been. This isn't about which Valie or Vala you love! This is about Arda! Darkness is moving and consuming you if you only care about the desires of yourself and least of the fates of Arda! Arda needs Elbereth!_

With these words, she gathered enough strength to step forward and cast her hand out, moving a tear from the eye of Amaniel, and gently guiding it to the floor where it quickly shattered. She spoke on:

_What of Manwe? Would you leave him without a spouse for your own personal thoughts? Of Ilmare? Should she be robbed of her Valie for your sake alone? Of Eonwe? Is he to lose one who is like a mother for your desires? This cannot be! Cannot the Valar live in peace? For many ages they did- many ages! What hath changed?_

And in this moment, she truly pondered what had changed.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 30, 2022)

Amaniel was indeed moved, yet still she refused to yield so swiftly, and she spoke, yet her voice was gentler and softer:

_What hath changed, you ask? Peace for many ages, you say? Yet peace abides in these lands no more...hast thou not seen this? Mornie utulie, Ceuranivel. Hast thou not realised this? Darkness hath fallen upon Arda, as e'er was wont to come forth. For ne'er doth Darkness stray too far, always seeking to obliviate what Light may remain..._

She sighed, and closed her eyes for a brief moment ere she continued:

_Nay, you understand this not. What was meant to happen, must happen. No choice lay in the bidding of Fate. Nauva i nauva. E'en if I had the Will to restore her, I have not the power. If the Two Trees shall fall after seven days, more Silmarils must be created to restore their Light, and to preserve it, and with what strength I have left, only another three may be made. Indeed, thus there shall be eight, one for each of the Aratar..._

She looked at Ceuranivel with much sorrow, and added:

_I fear for Manwe, Eonwe and Ilmare. For upon the loss of their Star-kindler shall they come against me. If they shall attempt to restore her first, which I believe they shall, I cannot tell whether such will bear fruits of Hope. This is only the first battle out of many, Ceuranivel, yet so greatly doth it grieve me so, to see that once we aided each other, yet now we stand against each other. So swiftly doth Time pass indeed...so swiftly doth each Moment truly rise and fall into the Fading Bounds of Time...Fate doth indeed stand upon the brink of a turn..._

She cast her eyes away, and gazed at the pillars of Námo's Halls which still held great beauty. In thought and in _féa_, she inquired the Ruler of Time:

_What shall now be done? I have not the Will nor the strength to bring back the Star-kindler. I wish to preserve our bond also, and thus I now stand against Ceuranivel as this battle goes on. What shall I do with her? Spare her, and let her flee, yet such would mayhap cause her to go to Taniquetil, and seek to restore Elbereth? I cannot let such happen, can I? Or shall I hold her captive within these Halls for now, until more is revealed? Tell me, Námo. Let our bond not be broken. Let our bond not be sundered. What shall now be done? What shall I do?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 30, 2022)

Namo heard her deeply in thought and fea, and spoke in response through his own:

_Remain with me, Amaniel. Do not flee from the Halls of him who has chosen and taken you. Release or hold her as you wish, but do not alter Time, or Time shall break. It is a fragile thing... Do not meddle in it... _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 30, 2022)

Amaniel spoke again in _féa_:

_What of Elbereth? Shall I take her place? Could I possibly e'en do such a thing? Ceuranivel will not bode well with the loss of Varda, yet I shall remain with you. Thus...I must go against her, must I not?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 30, 2022)

The Doomsman thought deeply upon her words and spoke:

_Elbereth was ever nay a useful portion to Arda. Stars are meaningless and made of matter. You shall not take her place, but rise above her. Bring to the Restoration your Power of Time, and such I believe shall prove far more fruitful than cosmic matter. Upon three days time, Varda will either return by the Will of Illuvatar, or be lost forever, faded into nothingness, cast in the Void. You, nor anyone else must try and bring her back. None shall prove successful, nor should. If Ceuranivel cannot accept this, let brethren rise up against one another, for such is the bidding of Fate!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 30, 2022)

Amaniel smiled, almost too knowingly, for she had known well that such would be his words, and she spoke with much confidence, though still in thought:

_I shall heed thy word, Námo Mandos, Ruler of Time. For indeed doth Time rule all! How gladdened is my heart and my féa to know of this, and to see it come to pass! And as for Ceuranivel, I shall bind her here to these Halls by my very Will, upon these lower grounds, and I shall keep watchful eye o'er here, and diminish her Power for these three days so that she shalt ne'er again meddle with Time, as each day fades away as though an entire Age hath passed. After these three days, and when the bidding of Fate hath come, whether or not the Kindler of Stars returns, is not my portion to decide, for I shall let the Tides of Time flow as much as it wishes to! 

After all this hath come to pass, indeed this Telerin Elf shalt be released by my Will when I deem it to be so, and she may wander the vast borders of Valinor for as long as she wishes, and as wide as her desire may take her! For indeed by then, the fate of Varda shalt be decided, and indeed by then, Ceuranivel shall have little part to play in this! For ne'er had she understood the mysteries of Time! Had I not intervened...ah! Who knoweth what could have befallen us!

Thou speakest of bringing to Restoration my Power of Time. How indeed shalt this be achieved? Shall the Light of my Silmaril within me still be needed? If Time doth indeed rule all, then Time shalt also rise above all, shalt it not? Thus, Time shalt be the only element of what I need, for Time is what shalt sustain all, yet destroy all, upon a single Moment. Such are its ways...shalt it be that I would only need to wait for such latent Power within me to awaken? Hath it been concealed and sealed away for an entire Four Ages? Indeed, I am intrigued, Námo. Tell me of your ways. Tell me of what shall come to pass in this matter, wilt thou not?_

Even as she concluded this speech of thought, she bound Ceuranivel to one of the pillars, albeit gently, by her own Will. She then awaited the response of Námo, patiently and in solemn silence.​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo gazed deeply at Amaniel through thought, and indeed he saw her every move, and was made aware of all that was, and he spoke also in thought and fea in response to her:

_Do you so much question your power? Do not! Indeed 'tis the bidding of Fates. Do you truly think that the role of Elbereth was one so great that you might not override her, but must take the lower place? Think such not! Varda hath the bidding of Stars. 'Tis not an important role. Avaro naeth. You have all that you need, and the Silmaril you shall not require. I shall aid you, when the Time is fitting for such. All of my ways I cannot speak, but only to state; My ways are complex, more unfathomable than the many temples of the Earth, and yet more simplistic than the single noted melody of a nightingale. _

At the end of his words, another voice spoke in fea to Amaniel. One more distant and far, laden with sorrow:

_Miriel, I inquire of you the place of Varda, your beloved Valie, and my lovely spouse. Where now hath she gone? For it hath been five days time since she journeyed forth, and my mind has become restless, seeking the skies but finding no Star of distress nor safety, in great dismay. Tell me, where doth she be? For my love remains with her, and I desire that my heart may follow._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel replied in _féa_ to Námo:

_Indeed. When the Time hath come, much shall be revealed._

Yet as she was about to speak more, she heard this other voice, and hearkened to it:

_Who art thou? Manwe, mayhap? Of the Fate of Varda, I cannot tell for now. Five days, you say it hath been? Avaro naeth. Time is only a Moment. I ask you to wait for another three days, then mayhap all shall be revealed. For now is not the Time to do so._

Now she spoke again to Námo, yet a certain unrest was in her _féa_, and he was made well aware of this, for it seemed her voice wavered:

_Námo...it seems indeed that another now knows of it, and this other seems to be Manwe, from what I can tell. He says that Varda hath been gone for five days, and I have told him that he shall wait for another three ere Time may reveal all to be known of. Indeed, I cannot tell now, for I shall only have to wait, do I not? _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo responded after a brief silence, for he was very much contemplative, and did not act without the thoughts of his mind being well-spoken and addressed. He spoke in fea and thought:

_Another? It does not doubt me well, for indeed he hath many bonds and Love for Varda, and shall not so easily be turned away. Tell him what you hath decided upon, yet do not act with surprisement if indeed he takes not such as a valuable token. Three days it may be, and yet whether Varda shalt return or nay, still lays within the bidding of Fate, and may well be upon your own actions to ride._

The dissimilar, distant voice was indeed that of Manwe, and so he replied:

_Deep pardon grant me, 'Tis I, Manwe Sulimo, spouse of Varda, Master of the Winds, Vala of Many, and in such ordered count. Most dear to me is Varda, my wife. Most beautiful and blest is she, beyond all others that ever were, or shall be or are. Time is not only a moment. For what say ye of moments accounting? Moments becoming greater ones? What say ye? Another three days? Tell me the nature of this request, for long have I sought meaninglessly for my wife, ninya Elentari, and now my Hope hangs upon a final rope, and my Courage upon a thread._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel smiled, even with slight delight upon hearing the sorrow of Manwe, yet swift was it taken over by pity, and she spoke to Manwe, yet her voice was distant and cold, and no comfort was sought within it:

_Pity do I grant thee, Manwe Sulimo,, Guider of the Winds. For my bond with Varda is gone - and thus, so hath she. Of this I tell thee - I will not restore her, or bring her back in any way. Grieve greatly thou wilt, Manwe. So be it!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

And upon the words of Amaniel, far off in his paths upon Taniquetil, Manwe wept. So deeply saddened was he by such words, by such ominous riddles that she had previously spoken, and by the loss of his most treasured and beloved wife. At great length of sorrow, he spoke:

_Pity? What pity hath thee for me to show? Shall thee grieve with me, or make attempt in restoration? What of Ilmare, of Eonwe? How shall I speak to them of this? Shall you not leastward try and restore her? Plead with Illuvatar? Can naught be done?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel sighed, then answered, her voice still distant:

_Plead with Ilúvatar? Such is not my portion, but his Will only. Let all come to pass in three days' Time. I will not restore her, and any attempt to do so by any other will not bear fruits of Hope. All lieth in the bidding of Fate, Manwe. Indeed, let all come to pass in three days' Time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Manwe felt deeply distressed by her words, and spoke:

_Care you for your Valie? I desire not to place boundaries and to point upon blame, and yet it is for her aid to you that this hath surely come to pass. Feel you not a grain of guilt for such? Not a portion of remorse? I ask not that ye beckon her back, for such is not right, and yet that you shall plead with The Almighty, I do request. He is merciful, and well do I know his heart. Few hath ever been turned away from his Lordship, for Honor is his garment, and Kindness his cloak. Tenderly does he look on those who ask much of him. I ask then, of these three days. Why shalt three days be needed? Do you say to me that in three days time she shall return? What say ye?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel answered again, yet this time her voice was tingled with a slight softness:

_Manwe, art thou not the closest to Ilúvatar? Why dost thou ask of me to plead with him? I am no Elder King, for such title hath been granted to thee, not I. I know not of why 'tis three days, yet three days it shall be, though I know not of what fate lieth for Varda. In three days time, she shalt either return by the Will of Ilúvatar, or fade into utter nothingness...I know not of which it shall be. I grieve for what hath happened, and indeed I know that 'tis my choice to remain with Námo that hath led to the fading of Varda...yet, nauva i nauva. What shall be, will be. I seek not to alter the Tides of Time that rise and fall with ev'ry passing Moment, nor is it my Will to change the bidding of Fate that lieth ahead._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Manwe spoke in solemn tones of response:

_Indeed. 'Tis I who know his Heart, and yet since ye brought down the Kindler of Stars, it should be your portion to request her return. You are nay an Elder King, nay the Greatest, nay the most beautiful, powerful, radiant... But ye have much power, and the power that ye hold in the bidding of its chances shall be great. Three days it must be? And you shall do naught but wait? What of the Two Trees? Varda is needed for such... Great is her wisdom, her Light..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Upon these words that reached her, Amaniel spoke not to Manwe, but rather to Námo once more:

_Thou hast heard these words of Manwe to me, hast thou not? I cannot bring her back...I will wait. Yet such goeth against his desire. He speaketh of the Rekindling of the Two Trees. Yet they will fade in seven days' time. Now I wonder if my original 5 Silmarilli shall simply suffice for the Light of Arda and Valimar. I wonder also, if he knoweth that they shalt fall in seven days...it seemeth that mayhap he doth not, or if he doth indeed, then great is his Hope that lieth not as my portion. For mine is akin to Time, and the Paradox of Dawn and Doom - Áramande, as thou hast named me rightly, for indeed we stand in the likeness of each other, seemingly distant from all, and thus distant and against what the Guider of Winds wishes for. What shall I do? Advise me well, then I shalt bring thy word to him through myself._​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo spoke in response to her:

_Come to me. Hold not any further back. Stand not apart in my Halls. Can counsel be giv'n if the giver stands not near? Come to me._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Thus Amaniel broke converse with Manwe, and she returned to the side of Námo, and gazed up at him. At much length, she spoke, her voice firm, yet her eyes held doubt:

_I know not of what he will do. Mayhap he may plead with Ilúvatar - yet, what His Will is, 'tis not my portion to know of, for my Power is lesser. Do not overestimate my Power, Námo. You know of my limits, dost thou not? Why dost thou say I can rise above Varda? She is the Queen of Arda. No position may be higher than hers. What is it that thou wish'st to see me become, Námo? Do indeed remember that I will be by thy side also. Such Fates seem conflicting, do they not?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo then stood ere Amaniel, and looked intently at her, then he spoke, his voice without tenderness, yet a latent fear laid in it, and as he spoke is tones were laced with dismay:

_Well do I know, and yet to speak of such may be a Fate nay needed. Mayhap for you it shall lay that he could beckon to Illuvatar, pleading with The Almighty, and if this is chosen, nothing shalt be feared, for the Will of Illuvatar shall ever be my own, and if ever such is not, sad indeed am I. Yes. Well do I know of your limits for each have I counted and numbered and many do they lie. Indeed mayhap it is not to be so, for ye have not even the portion of Maiarin beside ye. Yet in any thither way, I see thee as great, and not to be questioned or doubted but deeply trusted in, for upon you I would lay my life, trusting well that ye would keep me alive hither. Many things do I desire, for I question many things, and yet such is not to be spoken? What dost thou want?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel cast her eyes down in sorrow, and replied:

_Indeed...Maiarin I have no longer...not e'en the féa of Airanin remained...right...?_

She looked around his Halls, half-expecting to see the _féa _of Airanin again, yet she did not. 

_Or so it seemed. _

For the original name of the Maia held much Power - Power of Memory and Restoration, yet the Ninth Arata knew it not as she uttered it. For indeed, in the distance, a single _féa _had been watching intently, and Námo gazed at Amaniel intently, for both could sense it, for both were of the Féanturi...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo spoke, heeding not the presence of such:

_Naught did remain. She now hath well been gone, and only the one who gave her power, in Will with Illuvatar, should bring her back. And indeed, her power hath been granted by Moringotto himself._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Yet Amaniel locked eyes with Námo, and she uttered:

_And by the Will of Ilúvatar she hath returned indeed. I sense her féa, close yet distant, upon the same Moment of Time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo locked eyes with her and spoke:

_Mayhaps it is so.... Yet Varda shall return foremost, before any other, if indeed she doth return..._

And with and in these words, his eyes drifted and he stared off into the distance, his voice growing paler and weaker as he spoke, until suddenly the sound of them was diminished, yet still his lips moved.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel looked upon Námo, concern abounding in her eyes as she gripped his arm, and she spoke in much haste:

_Námo! Art thou at peace? What hath come o'er thee?_

Here, she gazed off into the distance, and her eyes widened as she almost fell backwards. For there stood one that she had not expected to see - familiar, yet distant still, it seemed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

There stood Morgoth, it seemed, and he was lamenting, grieved deeply by something, and this image seemed only too much to bear. For it was both disturbing and distressing, and strange it was, for such did not seem fit. And Namo looked with anger, yet laden was compassion, for such had been his brethren. His eyes stood agape, and taken by the shock, he nearly slipped to the ground, yet did not.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel was at a loss for words and actions likewise, and it seemed that her eyes were fixated upon the Fallen Vala, and by some unknown Will that seemed not to be her own, she inquired:

_Melkor! What dost thou shed Tears Unnumbered for? Thou hast fallen, hast thou not? Hast thou finally repented of thy deeds?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo held his arm outstretched before her:

_Nay! Do not speak to him! Do not!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel suddenly widened her eyes as she heard the voice of the Doomsman, and those words of his restored her own Will. She took a sharp intake of breath ere she slipped to the ground, her eyes closing, her _hróa _laid unmoving and still, as she lay within the Fading Bounds of Time...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Yet Namo was by some fear within him unmoved. He stared deeply into the eyes of Morgoth, gazing beneath the fire and malcontent.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

It indeed seemed that Morgoth grieved for the loss of his fallen Maia, yet Námo was unmoved, though he spoke not. He held up his hand, and the image of the fallen Vala disappeared. Yet the eyes of the Ruler of Time were narrowed, pondering much of why such vision had come forth; yet as he now gazed down at Amaniel, concern flashed forth from his eyes, and he held her close.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

She was cold, it seemed to him, as though she had been stricken with fear and unrest, and such overcame her, whereas Mandos withstood and fought such emotion. He held her ever closer to himself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

And it seemed that with this closeness the eyes of Amaniel were opened, and her breath restored, and she gazed up at him:

_Forgive me...I knew it not...such Will was not my own..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo stared at her, embracing her closely and speaking:

_Pardon you need not, and yet I feel the thoughts of Morgoth within you... What did he speak?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel looked up at him with much fear in her eyes, and she spoke:

_He wished for me to release him from his grief, his suffering...he said I was the only one who could do so, and that I was the only one who could bring Airanin back...he said he wanted to repent...yet it cannot be. For e'er as Arda draws near to the End, Dagor Dagorath shall come forth...he cannot change now..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo looked with deep intent down upon her, and spoke:

_Repent? He would never. Such was not his desire. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel stared down, and spoke:

_Indeed. Ne'er hath he, Yet what a fool I was, to give him another chance - another! - after the War of Wrath! _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo stared at her, his eyes widening:

_You gave him another chance? Already too many Fates has he woven for himself! Why would you do such?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel sighed, and answered:

_Pity Abounding lay within me upon such distant Moments of the Past...and still doth it sometimes come..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo looked with complete concern, and his face turned to a pale white. He arose quickly, his face deeply troubled, and he spoke:

_Do you know what this means? What you have done?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel widened her eyes also, and her voice trembled:

_N-no...I know not...what may it be...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo walked away, his face growing ever paler, and walked swiftly through his halls, his robes cast about him and his face troubled with much concern.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel, with much haste, stood up, and ran after him swiftly.

_Why, Námo, why! What have I done! Condemn me if you will, but let us not drift apart!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo continued to walk through his Halls, going through door after door, speaking:

_Mana vi nin nevin...
(What shall I do now...)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

And all this while, Amaniel followed him swiftly, yet despair was in her eyes, and over and over again did she call for him, yet it seemed the echoes of her lamentation could not reach him. At last, she uttered:

_Entulesse! Entulesse o nin! Entulesse o nin, Námo Mandos!
(Return! Return to me! Return to me, Námo Mandos!)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

He turned abruptly, his eyes narrow and deep with concern, his face troubled with much distress, and spoke:

_What does thou ask?_

Yet his voice was cold and uncompassionate. In it was no tone of comfort or tenderness.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel threw herself forward, and uttered in tones of despair:

_Leave me not! What have I done, indeed thou may reveal it! O remain with me, Námo! Do not flee from the one who hath chosen and taken you by her side!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Mandos looked at her deeply, gazing into her eyes and speaking:

_I have only walked. I did not banish you._

Yet still no emotion was in his words, and they fell with chill in his Halls.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel cast her gaze downwards, and spoke in tones of vehement sorrow:

_A piercing chill doth thy voice hold, more piercing than the Helcaraxe itself! Yet still thou reveal'st naught! Why? For satisfied with utter silence I am indeed not!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo looked at her, and for a moment it seemed some compassion he may have held, yet swiftly, he spoke, his voice cold and distant, stern and grim:

_Enough. Speak to some other. I have much to do, much to repair, much to restore, for indeed such has gone too far._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel still did not yield, and spoke onwards:

_Some other? Thou hast said it - I am the only other who may stand beside thee, and not fall into Darkness Abounding! Vaire canst not hear of this, or else her féa shalt fail! Thou hast said it thyself!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Mandos then began to move swiftly once more, climbing steps quickly and he spoke, his voice distant:

_Indeed such I said. And so mayhap in such Time, solitude is my portion._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel stood, and her voice rang clearly through his Halls, so that he halted upon his paths:

_And so mayhap in such Time, I shall share in thy Fate of solitude! Eresse-Tari I was rightly named by thy sister Nienna! Yet 'tis not her who I seek! 'Tis you!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Yet Namo stood and spoke as he went forward swiftly:

_Then seek for Nienna, or for some other. I have revealed too much, too swift, and now... nai veth i veth naid bain._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Yet swifter were the ways of the Golden Flower, and she went forth into one of the doors ahead, and closed it. Sitting down swiftly, she began to rummage through many books, till she found one, and landed on a certain page. Her eyes widened as she read what was written upon it, and she sunk to the floor in despair, the book falling gracefully to the floors:

_What have I now done...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo came swiftly after her and spoke:

_What art thou doing? You hath not entered this room since you were young, and knew not greater. What is happening, Amaniel? What lay upon thee?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel spoke, her voice of great unrest:

_What lay upon me, thou ask? Dost thou not know? The Prophecy was only half-fulfilled! Only now do I realise of this!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo turned completely white, gazing with shock at Amaniel, and speaking:

_Of course I know. I see all. You cannot remain with me.. Too great a danger, to the Valar. It is better that ye-_

He stopped short, seeing the tears welling up within her eyes.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

And upon this Moment of Time, Lúmornacil, e'er the Black Sword of Time that belonged to Amaniel, flashed forth, and a cold voice rang forth from it:

_If indeed so great is thy despair, ninya Amaniel, then mayhap 'tis better if all end now, and let all be fulfilled the swifter._

Yet Amaniel hesitated, whilst Námo stared at the blade with widened eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Namo spoke, his voice greatly troubled:

_Nay. That would only cause more distress, point such onto others. Leave now- Amaniel. Flee from these Halls. Prepare for the battle, for you I may not smite, yet may, if-_

He stopped short.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Yet the blade spoke again, firm and stern in its voice:

_Thou know'st well, Námo Mandos, Véfantur, that indeed she is the only one who holds the Prophecy still. Her end means the end of the Prophecy also!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Swiftly, Namo commanded the blade with a single movement, and it laid silent.

_You must leave, Amaniel._

He kissed her forehead gently, and a single tear he shed, yet he gently arose.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 31, 2022)

Amaniel rose as she spoke, her voice laden with sorrow:

_Sundered from all I am now then! See now who hath become distant from all the Valar! 'Tis not thou, but I! How greatly doth this grieve me so!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Mandos arose, holding her deeply into an embrace, choking back tears, yet speaking softly:

_Nay, not sundered. But it is better for you to be distant, even if only for a Moment. If I remain with you, I may well turn to Darkness, and against my Power, your own, and that of Morgoth, the Valar might fail. This I cannot risk. This cannot be._

And he held her ever closer with these words, allowing the tears from her eyes to be caught by the soft surface of his cloak.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel wept openly, yet amidst her sobs did she speak again:

_Indeed...only for a Moment shalt we be apart. Yet mayhap the next time you see me, I shall indeed be clad in raiment of Shadow, yet know it well that in my heart and féa, ne'er shall I truly leave thee, or any of the Valar. E'en if the name of Elbereth may pierce me as ash by the time we meet again in the Dagor Dagorath, not so long from now, ne'er shall the Kindler of Stars be truly lost from me also. Indeed, I say this: may she be restored, by the Will of Ilúvatar... And indeed may Ceuranivel roam these fair lands once more. I shall not hold her here any longer._

She embraced him even tighter, for she knew that this would be the last time they met ere she fall into Darkness, yet at great length she broke off gently, and spoke:

_Indeed, it is also that I must leave Valinóre, this Blessed Realm that hath e'er held much fairness and Light. For my presence shall bring Shadow upon these fair lands. Upon the beginning of the Dagor Dagorath I shall not stand on the side of the Valar, yet my allegiance shall ne'er truly be with Morgoth either, and thus if he dare to rise against you and end you, then I shall leave the Fallen One, and come to thy aid. Mayhap by then shalt our bond be fully restored after Times of distance, and the Light and Grace of the Valar shalt purify me for the last time required, ere all my bonds of Light with the Valar are brought back._

Here she gently held the necklace that Námo had given her ever since the Years of the Trees when she was only a Maia, and she caressed the pendant of the Golden Flower softly.​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Mandos gazed into her eyes and saw well the affection she held for the necklace, and in this moment, he held her tightly, speaking:

_Let not this be the End. For indeed what is the End if Time is eternal? Shall you not endure onward by the passing seas? And if you are to fall, what then? Do you feel an eminent decay? Shall you be slain by the hand of the Valar? If so, what then shalt come? So much is said with inner-doubt, so much left without contemplation and therefore without wisdom. Do not act as such. Let your words be meditated upon long, before they escape your mouth. For one cannot take back what hath been laid, nor change what hath come to pass. If Morgoth dare come against any it shall not be myself. For well he knows my uses and that they are few. That I would deceive him with false prophecy and therefore lead him to death. If any he shall take it shall be one that he may burn and scorch, one that may serve him or one who would be of use to him or could not in some way defeat him. A coward he is, hiding miserably behind the Walls of Angband. They are cold and heartless, akin to himself, and yet they are bold and piercing, far from his true identity. He is fearful, crouching behind the stones of his jagged cropping, secretly in his mind occupied that we may not draw near. _

Then, Namo loosened the embrace, and arose, pulling her up gracefully with himself, and as he spoke, he swiftly removed the dark cloak that hung over him, and gently he gave it to Amaniel, and spoke:

_Remember me, O Almalaurie. Remember each Moment, dying and falling, and rising to begin anew. Remember well the Threads of Time within which you have been woven to completion. Hold these things. Grasp them._

And as he finished speaking, Vaire walked into the room gently, and in her hands she held a fair garment, a raiment clad in the colors of dusk with hues of twilight and violet. Yet as she opened the garment, it was made clear to Amaniel that she had woven this fair thing, and that it was indeed a tapestry of much memory in itself. Amaniel smiled as she opened it fully, for in the center of the design was a glorious Golden Flower, and Namo, a looming figure stood beside it, water in his hands, nurturing it.h And Vaire spoke:

_A garment I have made for thee, and long have I laboured upon it. It shall keep you in good memory, and shall declare you as friend, nay foe. And the cloak of Namo, bathed in your own tears, let it be a remembrance of our love for thee._

Then, Namo spoke gently:

_Few things have we still to offer, and yet some._

With these words, he walked over to a shelf near the wall, and produced from it a glorious diadem, with a veil behind it. The diadem was a jewel of great beauty, a transparent crystal with a smooth and dark stone at the core of its design. And around the jewel curved Two Great Trees, one crafted of silver, and one gold, and glorious they did shine in the pale light of Namo's Halls. He gave her the small veil, adorned with the glorious diadem crown, and he spoke once more:

_Upon the Gates of my Halls, lay a steed of great swiftness; Alcar her name, which is the meaning of glory. She shall bade you to whatever fate you choose, and take you to the farthest end of the world. Yet upon any Gates of Darkness or withered ground, she shall return to my Halls, that I may know that you have fallen, and my thoughts may shift to the change of thy fea. For if with Morgoth you stand, he shall clad you in mail of his own design and take for you a mighty steed of darkness, for such is his portion._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel now gazed up at Námo, and at Vaire also, and much confidence lay in her eyes, and her voice was firm yet gentle:

_I thank thee both, Námo and Vaire, for all this that thou hast given me. Indeed they shalt be Memories of Great Cherishment and Time as I wear them, and begin my long voyage to leave Valinóre. Yet grieve not! For all shall be pretence and illusion as I arrive at the Gates of Angband! Avaro naeth! Avaro naeth!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Namo gazed deeply into the eyes of Amaniel, laden with tears, and he spoke a final word in farewell to her:

_Namarie, Amaniel. Long have I cherished my Golden Flower, kept her hidden, locked away, dark and deep, and yet such must end. Lovely One, you may well know that all is calm and at peace, and that my blessing goes with thee, as swift as the arrow flies, which is neither swift nor waylaid, for Time is only a moment. Fare you well! Bade you swift! Namarie, ninya Almalaurie!_

And with those words of parting, a final embrace was exchanged and Amaniel clothed herself in the garments which had been giv'n her, and walked away, out of the Halls of Mandos and came to the edge of his Gates. And yet one stood then there that she did not expect ere her; for a figure of Light stepped forward, each strand of her hair adorned with flowers of Laurelin and Telperion, her eyes shining as the radiance of dawn, her raiment as that of Isil. Her hands were of a pale and fair complexion, and adorned in glorious beauty. Her Light was blinding, and Amaniel could not look at her, for so great was her beauty. She spoke, her voice lilting and soft, as a melody of old, yet commanding in itself great strength and glory, and honour:

_Ninya Eleniel o Almathil ninya almiel! I Elbereth Gilthoniel si vanimalda ta entulesse. Calad sa aiya nin. 
(My Eleniel of Almathil, my blessed-one! Elbereth Gilthoniel of greatest beauty and glory and radiance hath returned. Light be with you for your beholdment.)_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel smiled, yet could not open her eyes, for the Light of Elbereth seemed too great, yet she spoke openly:

_A! Elbereth Gilthoniel! Ninya Elentári! By the Grace of Ilúvatar thou hast returned indeed! Yet our parting shall be swift, and thus our present meeting short as it fades into the Past! Yet fear not! Avaro naeth! We shalt meet again! Restore the Two Trees with Yavanna whilst I ride upon Alcar swiftly and journey through the vast lands of Middle-Earth! Indeed, Arda is nearing its End, for Dagor Dagorath shall come nigh, and indeed it may seem that by then I will be against the Valar! Yet fear not, again I say! For my plan is one of pretence and illusion! E'er doth my allegiance lie within the Valar! This cloak, diadem and garment I wear doth indeed mark me as a Herald of Námo and Vaire, and a rightful Wielder of the Gift of Time! Avaro naeth!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Elbereth smiled, her light dimming briefly so that she may be approached, yet her hair still in great glory shining and her eyes resplendent with beauty, and she spoke:

_Indeed it hath been, for Iluvatar hath lavished his Love upon me and healed me, preserved me through all that is and shall be, and e'er I stand grateful. Our parting be swift and yet last onward, for the echoes of my voice fade not in the Blessed Realm, or in the hearts of those who are of Valinor, wheree'er they may go. Fear rare do I hold, but Hope alone, for Fear is driven out by Love and Hope, and made not to be any longer. Indeed upon gladdened or sorrowful times we may again meet. Long shalt I labour for the restoration, and indeed such shall be fulfilled! Glad am I that ne'er shall such fate befall ye! Gerich nin veleth o Elentari vanimalda!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel stepped forth, and embraced Elentári, and she spoke:

_Forgive me for what I spoke of earlier. For ne'er did I intend to sunder any bond with thee, yet I only wished you not to be entangled upon this Prophecy and Fate that lay ere me. I am the only one that may now fulfil it._

And as she said these words, she broke off the embrace, and gazed down at Lúmornacil for a brief Moment, ere she returned her gaze upon the Kindler of Stars again:

_Indeed, it is so, that we shalt meet in Times unknown, by the Grace of the Valar once more. A perilous journey lay ahead of me, and this quest stands upon the edge of a knife. Stray but a little, and it will fall to the ruin of all. Greatly do I grieve that I must go against my words at the Council, that only now do I realise that I cannot behold the revival of the Two Trees. Yet my Light and Hope goeth e'er with thee and Yavanna who shall do so, and to all the Valar!_

Here she beckoned Alcar to come forth, and she mounted her gracefully as she took one last look at Elbereth, then at the Halls of Mandos. Her last words ere she left the Blessed Realm echoed out upon the Bounds of Time:

_Námárie! Nai hiruvalyé Valimar! Nai elyé hiruva! Námárie!
(Farewell! Maybe thou shalt find Valimar! Maybe e'en thou shalt find it! Farewell!)_

With such words, she was gone, swifter e'en than the Winds of Manwe.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

And so it came that Amaniel began her journey, and swiftly did Alcar; the steed of Mandos bear her. For now she had yet begun her Quest, and well would it be fulfilled in the bidding of Time and Fate. She rode forth with much concern, unaware of how such thoughts may reach fruition, yet hope she harboured, though it was bleak.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Though little Hope she harboured, she was not devoid of any Hope, for the garments of Námo and Vaire gave her much confidence, Hope, Love and Grace, and Alcar also, and thus she was unwithered and held a heart of Hope unwavering. She knew that such Prophecy would have to be fulfilled, and thus, she would bear it. For bearer of Dawn and Doom, she both was indeed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Onward Amaniel did ride, to the farthest borders that she might, for swift was her steed and strong was her form. And yet it seemed that many things did begin to frighten her, and she was moved to tears as she rode forth onward, questioning whether once ever she may behold the eyes of Namo once more, or gaze upon Elbereth, and it was in these moments that Alcar comforted her, for indeed they both were of Mandos, and in such way, had a connection.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Yet at last, by the rising of Dawn and the fading of Dusk, by the shimmering rays of Light and the hovering cloaks of Night, did Amaniel reach her realm of Elderyn, yet as she did, greatly grieved was she, for she had indeed foreseen its abandonment and its desertion, yet to gaze upon it with her own eyes in front of her was fully different; and it was upon Moments such as this, that she truly began to question the thoughts of her heart, and whether her plan to hold her Light whilst serving Darkness partially would ever come to fruition.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Yet swiftly as she was afraid, Alcar came beside her and nestled into her soft hair, speaking to her deeply in the thoughts of her heart, quelling her fear and loosing the bounds of anger and distress that held her.

_All shall be well for the Quest you have wrought,
For in ev'ry battle beside him you fought.

He shall not forget you nor question your name, 
Whether in Darkness or Light you had came._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at Alcar, and stroked her mane softly, and she spoke in tones of concern:

_Yet what if my Light shall quell and diminish? What if the Darkness of Morgoth, as e'er was his portion, shall consume me? What then? What then upon the Dagor Dagorath? For then it would be too late to aid the Valar, yet still, I would ne'er truly wish to sunder my bond with Námo, or with any of the Valar. This is what I fear most that shall come to pass, especially of my bond with Námo, for longest hath this been. Yet the Valar, e'en Námo himself, have pity and mercy, do they not? Shall I be redeemed if the worst cometh to pass?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Alcar spoke in response to her concern.

_Redemption you question and yet it is sure,
For your Light is unblemished, your fea is pure.

If into the nets of Melkor you fall,
Then upon the Gates of Angband, it is you I shall call.

And as you hear my voice, you may realize well,
That into the darkness of Melkor you fell.

And upon that moment, surely you would rise,
And change your ways upon your realize.

The pardon of Valar is swift and is great,
And few have had wrath as their impending fate._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

So it came to pass that once more did the two journey swifter than e'er; yet over in the Blessed Realm, a certain event of great importance was in its process of weaving and bearing fruits of Hope anew once more...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

And in the Blessed Realm of Valinor, now came the Restoration of the Two Trees. It began with Yavanna, who stood beside the seeds, labouring over them her passions of growth, speaking to them:

_O Seeds of great Blessing, Beauty and Mirth, when laid into ground may you rise from the Earth!_

And she held them both within her hands, breathing upon them, and noting also Iluvatar in her thoughts, requesting of him the glory of their springing forth.

And beside her knelt Varda, gazing towards the sky and labouring long, her hands outstretched and her eyes closed tightly, beckoning to herself the Starlight that shone out through the region in which she stood, and gladly she took much Starlight, even converting them to small crystals that would nurture and make growth thrive and spring forth, for such was the nature of their Quest. And Varda who looked with love and grace spoke to Yavanna:

_How greatly do I desire that these may be brought in fulfillment. Long hath I mourned the Trees in their fateful destruction, and now do I look with Hope and Joy, anticipating the Rise of Valinor._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

So indeed it came to pass that by the Grace Abounding that lay within Ilúvatar, the Valar, and the entirety of Aman, did the Two Trees become restored, as they shone and bathed Valimar in silver and golden Light anew; and Varda and Yavanna were overjoyed, for greatly indeed had Hope Unnumbered come forth upon this fateful day, and indeed it was worthful, e'en if four days henceforth they would fall.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

And many of the Valar came forth and rejoiced with them, gladdened in full that they had been restored, and yet Namo did not come, yet stood in his Halls, for he knew well that such would not last. Vana came, and beside her, Tarmeniel, and much singing and jubilation and gladness was, and Varda spoke to the Valar:

_Upon this day the Lights of Laurelin and Telperion shine once more! Now rise and be gladdened, for our love and Hope may be full upon the restoration!_

And she stood with Manwe and embraced him, for they had not seen one another since she had returned to Iluvatar, and been brought back to Valinor.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Yet amidst all rejoicing and jubilation, Námo stood firm in his Halls, distant and concealed as oft as he e'er was, and silently he shook his head, and thought to himself:

_Four days later shalt they fall, by the hand of Morgoth over Amaniel. For she had gained such portion of mine, and thus the Fallen One shalt use such to his advantage. Yet not only shall the Trees fall, but an entire wave of Darkness shall sweep forth from Angband, and come to Valinor unguarded and unaware by the rest of the Valar, and once again shall this Blessed Realm be Darkened, and Dagor Dagorath come forth._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

And so it would indeed come to be. Yet for this time, they sang and were glad and danced in the Light of the Trees, and many stepped forward and sang in accord a song of great gladness, one still remaining, beginning with the voice of Varda ringing sweetly and clearly:

_Upon the Stars of the Sky,
The Trees have been brought ever nigh!

And glad do we sing for their Light,
To prove that ne'er does last the Night!

The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions Eru reigns!_

Second in the song, spoke Yavanna:

_By Tree and Glen, Forest sweet,
The Lights intwined once more do meet!

Gladly we dance and sing, be glad,
For Valinor is in Light again once clad!

The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions Eru reigns!_

Next did sing Vana:

_Beauty bright these Two do bring,
Our voices we raise and gladly sing!

For The Mighty One, Iluvatar,
Brought Hope once more from Seed and Star!

The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions Eru reigns!_

Next did sing Nienna, who rarely did rejoice:

_Sorrow bathed this very land,
Since the come of Angband,

And yet once more the Light shines fierce,
The Darkest Night to surely pierce!

The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions, Eru reigns!_

Next, Vaire, who had come despite the reluctance of Namo, sang:

_The weaving threads at last are pure,
The Light of Valinor safe and secure!

And glad we are upon this day,
For Valinor her glorious way!

The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains! 
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions, Eru reigns!_

Next did sing Nessa:

_Swiftly now we sing much praise,
And in accord our voices raise,

To Mighty Great Iluvatar,
The Maker of all things that are!

The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions, Eru reigns!_

Then did sing Este:

_The Sky has now been healed at last,
And Darkness now has surely passed!

Now glad we are in ev'ry place,
Be gladdened now every race!_

_The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions, Eru reigns!_

And lastly, the two Maiar present, Ceuranivel and Tarmeniel, sang one final verse upon the desires of the Valier, first, Tarmeniel:

_Beauty comes from ev'ry side,
In glory far and elven-tide!_

Then, Ceuranivel:

_And in this Isil brightly shines,
And Anar flame that never dies!_

And in accord, all of the Valar sang:

_The Night shall fall as does the day,
But as Night draws, Isil remains!
As Darkness falls, she sheds her ray!
For in all regions, Eru reigns!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Indeed greatly was the kindling of their joy, yet Time is only a Moment, and thus, four days passed only too swiftly for the Valar. Now upon this other fateful Day, Amaniel had reached Angband, and she cast over herself a cloak of Darkness and Shadow, yet such was not fell or ill, for such was not her intent, yet within this cloak none of the diadems and garments of Námo and Vaire could be seen e'en with the keenest eye and most piercing of thought. As she rode forth swiftly, many were astounded, for they thought that a Maia of Oróme had come, yet 'twas not so.

At last did she enter, and come before Morgoth himself, yet Alcar the steed of Mandos had her identity concealed also by some enchantment that was placed over her by the hand of Amaniel, so that she appeared as any normal horse, and with no unusual swiftness. As Amaniel alighted, she uttered in tones of might:

_Aiya, aiya! Moringotto, Anmeletya o i Valar!
(Hail, hail! Morgoth, Most Powerful of the Valar!)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

And issuing forth then came Moringotto himself, cloaked in utter Darkness, and he spoke:

_Who comes? One who claims me as rightful king? One who trusts my lordship? Who dareth walk to the Gates of My Realm? Who goes there? Rightfully am I King, and swiftly you may bow._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel smiled at him, her ways e'er concealed, and she bowed deeply ere she rose again:

_'Tis I, and indeed you may know me from the Dagor Airanáro! I once stood against you, yet now I come to you, for indeed upon the Flames of Darkness do I wish to traverse within!_

And here did she assume a form in _hróa _of the past, as the fair form of Amaniel against Aicanárin, yet still cloaked in Shadow, and no name did she explicitly speak in this Moment. She added:

_You may call me whatever you desire - after all, indeed 'tis at your bidding! Mayhap Mornedhel may suffice! Yet still, you must remember me, do you not?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

He gazed deeply at her, his cold and heartless appearance looming over her, and he spoke:

_Yes. I remember you, a wicked a poisonous one, standing beside the detestable Valar. I know you well.

Mornedhel you desire to be called; so be it. Mornedhel I may name you, for Darkness swallows light. Lights are blinding and only too well disguised as being beautiful. It is in the Darkness that you can hide, and no one sees you. No pesky Valar hoarding their power on boastful thrones._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Now she gazed up at him, and spoke:

_Lead me to where you may. I hold none e'er back from you._

Yet this last statement was a falsity, for she held everything back from him, and would indeed do so. Yet ever concealed were her ways, and thus Morgoth knew it not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

And so Morgoth took her rather harshly, and sat her down within his domain, and spoke to her:

_Tell me all that you know of the Valar and their plans, for you stood once among them. And tell me all of your powers, for if nothing you hold back then all shall I take, for rightfully it is mine._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel gave a smirk before she spoke in solemn tones, as one would to their master, yet Morgoth was no master of her, for she was secretly master of her own fate:

_Indeed, I shall tell you of all. Dagor Dagorath draws near, and greatly do I fear it. We must prepare armies against the Host of the Valar. Twice we have fallen. We cannot afford to lose anymore upon a third. I have become distant from all. I fear their Light. I have found no true abode within Valimar for long indeed. My Power hath indeed been fading. For I was once of the Light, yet indeed I have none left. Yet you are one who grants Power, art thou not? Would you e'er hold back such a request from one who stands ere you, and who is loyal to you?_

Yet she spoke naught of the Two Trees, for she was not there, and thus it seemed that she knew not of their fate.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Morgoth looked deeply into her eyes and perceived some deceit in them, for he was only too akin to the lack of truth. He spoke, his voice looming and confident:

_Too swiftly do you demand power. It is giv'n as it is earned. Power is my portion, not yours. But know well that I will grant whatever you need to serve me fittingly. We must draw armies, yes. But this I question not. Tell me of the hosts of the Valar. What do they now plan in secret and devise amongst themselves? What plan they for battle? Do they even anticipate it? _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Amaniel gave a look of sorrow, almost pity mayhap, yet such was only for a Moment, ere she returned to her usual solemn ways:

_Nay, they know not of it, and they anticipate not of it. We must prepare and attack them first ere they come upon us. For e'er 'tis the first that draws war that shall be the victor of all._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Morgoth then looked deeply at her and spoke:

_Pleased am I to hear that they know naught of it. Let such remain. We must take them first, yes. And I know well how to. For long have I prepared great beasts of horrible power, and now shall they come. A host of dragons, their scales tough as shields, and a single strike of their claws or vicious teeth is poison. Venom that will consume what it reaches and set them to utter fall. Now shall the Valar without doubt draw many Elves, but near all of them shall fall._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

At this, Amaniel gave a great laugh, then she spoke in great tones:

_Indeed! Ah, the dragons! Winged creatures of great Flame and indestructible Power! Indeed, indeed! Let them fall! Let the Eldar fall! Let the land of the Valar fall!_

At these words, she sent forth a great wave of Power - Námo's portion cloaked in her Shadow, so that it appeared fully as a Power of Darkness - and it did indeed arrive upon Valimar, and thus Námo's thoughts were proved true, for such wave arrived swift and unguarded, and the Two Trees withered instantly, and the entire Blessed Realm was Darkened once again. Now did Amaniel send in secret thought to Námo, so that Morgoth knew not:

_Valinóre hath darkened, and such acts as a herald for the coming of Dagor Dagorath. Let the host of the Valar come forth to here! Bade them swift! They shall come in two days to Angband, and dragons are within the service of Morgoth, amidst many others! This I do indeed know well, and the Valar have already begun preparations! Let them come forth swift as they may!_

Yet, in secret did Amaniel know that the armies of Morgoth would take three days to be fully prepared, and that this extra day of Time would enable the hosts of the Valar to infiltrate Angband, and destroy most of its outer fortress ere they came upon deeper grounds. Thus was Morgoth deceived yet again, and was being led e'er closer to his undoing by the concealed hand of Amaniel, yet still the Fallen One knew of it not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet Namo felt deeply saddened upon her words, for he sensed that slowly she was falling to darkness, and it grieved him greatly. Yet Morgoth then spoke to her once more:

_It is the only way to have victory. Yet perhaps I may assign you a Quest of your own, personally... You may gain Power, for Power would be required to fulfill it... Do I have you aid?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at the Fallen One, and spoke:

_Yes. Power is indeed needed for such. Now, what do you request of me?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Morgoth looked intently at her, taking a seat upon his throne raised high above the smooth black floor and curled his fingers into an arch, moving them. And he spoke:

_There is one in particular- two I might say, but one for certain that you must end. Take down Varda-_

He winced for this name hurt him deeply, but went on:

_Or shall we only name Alasaila, meaning unwise, for that name burns my tongue upon my speaking of it. Despite this, bring her down. Her toxic light blinds my orcs and dragons who abide in darkness. Without her, we may blind the Valar, for many cannot see in darkness, as their eyes are so woven with light. _

A look of malice and fury overtook his face, and he spoke:

_Its infuriating._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel looked up at him once more with a completely stoic expression, and spoke in neutral tones:

_'Tis indeed infuriating. How unfortunate it was, that you had to suffer for so long under her blinding Light. 'Tis too much for me. I shall do whatever I can to bring her down. Yet you said there was another. Who may that be?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Morgoth narrowed his eyes, and then widened them once more. Maliciously, he looked off into the distance and spoke:

_Long has he infuriated me, for his power should have been given unto me. A wicked and lazy Vala he remains. Bring down that miserable elven-king! I desire to see the end of the Windmaster in close time. And also take down the timewielder. He is cruel to me, very cruel, and his ridiculous prophecies of doom have given him sight in the dark. Leave them naught to turn to. Let the Maiar be stranded and brought to utter confusion! And if you cannot slay these, take them to me. And as for the windmaster, let him fall at my feet, for I desire to imprison him._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel nodded, and she spoke with calm:

_Very well. Indeed, Wind shall cease to move, and Time shall fade till none is left of it. If there is none else you desire to know, indeed you may take me somewhere where I may gather my thoughts alone upon how to fulfill this battle into victory upon our side. Will you lead me, Melkor?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Morgoth looked at her with a slight distrust, yet lead her regardless, but rather mercilessly, pushing and shoving her:

_I will grant you Power when due time is right, and clothe you in Dark cloth, and make your hair to be of the deepest Night. You shall make a worthy apprentice. Yet none are worthy, of course to stand by me. I shall begin preparation immediately, as I already have. For I intend to be prepared in two days, to see that the Valar may come early. I shall leave you here, alone._

And with that, he slammed the door to a small chamber he had led her into. The room was dark, yet a fire raged above it, and light seeped through within a grating on the ceiling and upper-portion of the door. She sat alone.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel there pondered upon many thoughts, and yet first she sent words in _féa_ to Námo:

_His armies shall be prepared within two days. Thus, both sides shall arrive at the same time, upon the same day. I cannot slow down the Tides of Time for him. That would reveal all, and thus he would slay me once he realises my betrayal. Truly, I am falling, am I not? I wish for this not to be! May Ilúvatar forgive me for all I have said against the Valar upon this day. Ne'er did I mean such words, and I truly hope that such Darkness will ne'er be my portion. The hosts of the Valar must prepare for this battle themselves. No longer can I aid you, or any other..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Mandos spoke in response to her, from his Halls:

_Sad indeed this makes me, for we shall have no upper-hand, and greater armies does the Host of Morgoth hold. Little hope there is for our chance of victory, very little. You cannot aid us, you are falling to Darkness. When shall you return? And what of this new alliance you hath wrought? Why would such be done? Why would you have not remained beside the Valar, for we shall protect you. Morgoth has no care for his armies. He sends them hither into death with no thought, and if they fall no grieving may be and no tears shed. Why hath you done this to yourself, O Mornedhel?_

The words escaped his thought without him even giving thought, and yet now he was pierced with the realization of what he had said.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

There Amaniel widened her eyes, and truly in this Moment did she thank Eru that she was alone, and she replied with deep unrest:

_Nay! Námo! Why do you say this! Hold Hope! Hold the Hope of - yes, hold the Hope of Elbereth! Hold Hope Abounding! The Hosts of the Valar will prevail! And if such Prophecy was not laid upon me, why dost thou think, in the very name of Arda, would I come to Angband?! Such hath ne'er been my place! The Halls of Mandos hath always been! Yet now I am sundered from it! Yet are you falling also? You, out of all, to call me Mornedhel! Yet you are not Morgoth, or at least you are not meant to be! Námo, hast thou fallen also? It cannot be!_

Yet indeed after she said these words, she was also pierced with the grave realisation of what she had said: that indeed, she would accuse the closest of the Valar to her, for falling into Darkness, when the Prophecy was only meant to be upon her, and none other. So greatly did she grieve for the Darkling Fate that lay upon her, for it seemed she could not resist it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo responded with deep unrest, and even a certain anger it seemed lay in his voice:

_Hath I fallen? Nay! Have you no faith in one who was your Vala? To condemn me upon the side of Morgoth! Now you stand almost beside Aicanarin! For it was the same that she spoke to me- only in greater words of more weight, and yet it is not meaningless language I hear but the thoughts of the heart for indeed I am of the Feanturi! This had been your Prophecy! Your portion from the beginning, and never did it stand as my own! You are falling, Amani! You are falling! Your light is fading into utter Night. Just as I had known. Just as I had spoken, for my Prophecies may hold sadness and despair, yet I am not of such! How dareth thou condemn me!_

Yet he called her "Amani" for to speak that she was his daughter, he simply could not, for he felt only too distant from her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel now spoke in tones of sorrow:

_If any pardon I still deserve, may I be granted it. For indeed such words were not my Will...they were not meant to be! Am I not thy Golden-_

And here she stopped short, for she could not go on, for such a name and epithet of her own pierced her heart and _féa _greatly, even more so than the name of Elbereth.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo paused and listened, seeking to move her into such words regardless:

_My what? Are you not my what?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel winced, and she shed a tear, and she spoke in thought, ladened with sorrow:

_Ninya Almalaurie...thy Golden Flower...of the Halls of Mandos...your Halls..._

Yet so greatly did these words pierce her, that her heart and _féa _were scorched greatly, and Námo could sense this well.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo spoke in response, slightly astounded that she actually did this:

_It has happened. You are falling. Your hands are cold and your thoughts dark. The Prophecy, it is being fulfilled. Fulfilled at last._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel spoke in return:

_Yet I would wish not for any other to bear this great burden._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Mandos spoke deeply:

_Yet you have placed the weight of this upon us all. For each of the Valar whom you had loved and held dear does indeed feel the immense burden of your faults, and so does it weigh us, exhausted our power and suffering us torment._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel responded:

_Yet do you and I not bear the greatest torment? For e'er so deeply were we woven together!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Mandos responded:

_Indeed. 'Tis the Fate you hath wrought for us both, and yes, for me._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel inquired again:

_I may not be able to aid you now, for I am not in Valinor. Yet soon the hosts of the Valar will come. Time passes swiftly. 'Tis only a Moment. Two days passes too fleetingly for the Valar. Upon this nightfall, they will arrive, will they not?_

And as she uttered these words, she felt Light returning to her _féa_, and inwardly did she rejoice greatly upon this, yet she still concealed it, for she knew that she still dwelt in Angband, and pretence of Darkness was still at play.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet Mandos spoke harshly towards her:

_Do you seek this from me to double-cross? Do you seek to betray the Valar? Do you wish to warn Morgoth of our coming so that you may have a spear prepared as I ride forth? Answer me! You now are on his side, are you not? You have fallen!_

And upon his words, it seemed that newfound Light faded. Yet a voice rang faintly from outside Angband, that of Alcar:

_Your Light is falling swift,
Do not into shadow drift.

For Amaniel you are,
From Almathil far.

Of Hope and Light you do remain,
Even in the darkest nights of pain.

Remember, lest you fall,
My gentle delightful call._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

And with the words of Alcar, Amaniel's Light was renewed, yet not fully. She spoke, her tone now gentler, to Námo:

_Nay! Ne'er do I wish to end thee, Námo. Did I not tell you that what I tell to Morgoth shall all be an illusion? I may be physically on his side, yet in heart and féa I am not..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Alcar then spoke once more:

_See? A daughter of Light you are to stay,
Whether in the deepest night or brightest day._

And Namo then also spoke:

_Such seems only too well your portion, Amani. It is what you have chosen. Live in it. If Doom you desire, take it and flee. I sense through you. An illusion you seek to show, and yet in your heart you seek only to supplant me._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel inwardly thanked Alcar, and then responded to Námo once more:

_Supplant thee? Nay! Why would I wish to do so! Such is not my portion, not my intent! Do you not trust my words? No illusion do I show to you! Only to Morgoth, and you are not in his likeness, and neither shall I be!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet Namo did not speak in response, rather Morgoth entered the room, and gazed, his long fingers nimble, as he grasped the sconce that was positioned on the wall without flame. And he spoke:

_Mornedhel, something has now entered my mind in which I greatly seek to peer. Upon the battle of Dagor Airanaro, when once you fought against me, you froze time. And then, I looked deep into vaults, seeking to find answers, and I see that you are wielder of time. Now you have two choices. I shall either take from you all such power, and you shall have only the power that I give, and be denoted to Maiar, or you shall use this power against the Valar, poisoning their own designs, and by using such in my service, I shall prepare you to fight better with such, and you will not use it against me. For if one word falls ill against me, my wrath shall fall upon you. Make your choice, O Mornedhel!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

This last sentence of the Fallen One stirred something within Amaniel - Memories of Námo, with whom she was e'er the closer - and she spoke:, raising an eyebrow:

_Must I choose one? What if I deny both? _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Morgoth looked at her starkly:

_Of course. You do not expect to have my trust, do you? You have it naught! You cannot deny both! You must choose one. For you are a wielder. I saw you freeze Aicanarin at the battle. It is your gift. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Upon this Moment, Amaniel threw off her cloak of Darkness, and at once a blinding Light shone forth from the Diadem of Námo, and his cloak and the garment of Vaire protected her well from the fell devises of Morgoth. She knew well that neither Time nor Light was his portion, and thus he was blinded by it, and in this Moment did Amaniel utter:

_Lúme ea Helina mi Angband!
(Time be frozen within Angband!)_

Thus, the hosts of the Valar still moved forth swifter than e'er, yet all in Angband ceased to move e'en in the slightest, and not e'en Morgoth could do so, for he also was frozen in Time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet Morgoth was filled with anger, and he pierced Amaniel with his words deeply:

_It is I who holds power in my halls! Mornie amapta Amaniel!_

And in this moment, her hair turned black, her eyes saddened and the garments which she wore became clothed with night. Sadness enveloped her, and she felt cold and weak, and she fell to the ground, hitting the warm stone that was ablaze with flame from below. And as she fell, all in Angband moved once more, including Morgoth. And he gathered many armies, and he deeply contemplated to set ablaze the very chamber in which she dwelt and scorch her within his doors. Yet as things now were, he had chained her with chains of iron that had within them spikes of venom, that if she moved, she may not escape, despite her desires.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet indeed upon this Moment did the hosts of the Valar arrive, and they broke through with their Powers, and came forth. Námo was the first to speak, and he walked forth:

_I sensed a disturbance in Time here. Where is Amani, whom you name Mornedhel? I do not see her beside you. What have you done with her?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Morgoth rose swiftly and looked deeply at Namo, speaking:

_Why care do you? She's gone._

He rose up then the Golden Flower that he had pulled vigorously from her neck that had broken, and also the diadem from the crown she had worn and continued:

_Why would you care you wicked one?_

He sensed that Namo was deeply saddened, and Namo desired the jewel and necklace. Yet it was then that Morgoth took the necklace and swiftly tossed it into a burning heap of fire that lay beside him in his domain. And the diadem he lifted, and dropped, and indeed it shattered. He kicked the shards across the floor and spoke:

_Nothing remains, see?_

And he produced from his armor also the sword she had bore, and with it he struck the arm of Namo, and cut his robe and into his hroa. He spoke:

_Nothing remains._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel soon awoke, yet was deeply disturbed to find that she had been chained, and as she moved, agony pierced deep within her, and her scream was saddening yet poignant, for indeed there were a myriad of spikes - 100 at the least, each tipped with lethal venom. Hearing her scream, Námo took his own sword, and cloaking himself he ran forth swifter than e'er, not heeding the slash that Morgoth had granted him. Upon many turns and stairs did he finally reach the door where Amaniel was held captive, and burst it open., yet amidst a plethora of flames was Amaniel, who lay weak and marred, bound by the chains and spikes that had now infiltrated the very veins of her _hróa_.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Mandos looked with terror upon her, and one step he did take forward, yet such was scorching, and he grasped the grates against the door lest he be burned completely himself. The smoke rose suddenly, and he could not see anything. He knew not in what direction now to go forward, and he now cried out to Amaniel, yet did not hear her voice in response:

_Amaniel! Amaniel!_

He was filled with pain, and now sought to leave this small chamber and seek for one who may aid him, mayhap it be Nessa the Swift, or Tulkas the Strong. But as he left the small room, he was seized by guards of Morgoth, and brought to the peak of Morgoth's domain, and there he was tied completely, in a room where no power but Morgoth could but lift a finger.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet upon this Moment did the sword of Amaniel, Lúmornacil, that had been unjustly stolen by Morgoth, rise up upon its own Will, and swiftly did it fly forth, and slew the guards that guarded the entrance to where Námo was held, and there his chains were broken, and the Doomsman was freed. With fleeting steps did Námo rush downwards to save Amaniel, and the Black Sword of Time felled those that prevented such an aim to be achieved. 

As Námo entered once more, he observed the smoke augmenting in intensity, yet Lúmornacil shone forth with a radiant Light that dispersed all elements of Darkness that laid in its way. However, Námo could not fully approach Amaniel, for flames blazed, and greatly indeed did they scorch him, yet he held on, valiant as he e'er was, for such was the Power and Grace of the Valar.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo felt deeply pained by the flames that raged, and yet he continued, but then a great challenge did he face. For Amaniel had been imprisoned behind a wall, and only a small opening was there, yet forcing himself for his love of Amaniel, he fell to his knees and suffered to crawl through the blazing fires. In the midst of this, his face was deeply burned, for indeed he laid it into the flames, as there was no other path. Yet as he came to the opening, he did not see that it was blocked with a grating. Flames burned around his eyes, and as his head collided with the firm grate, he sunk completely to the floor, his face laying in the ash and fire, and smoke consumed his lungs, that he may barely breathe. 

Outside this chamber, the others of the Valar were fighting the beginning of Dagor Dagorath, colliding with Dragons, and fighting great steeds, yet Vaire wept as she fought, for she knew in her heart that Namo should have returned, but did not yet return, and this deeply troubled her. Alcar also felt some deep distress, and spoke in thought to Amaniel:

_Is all at peace and are you well?
My mind hath felt that you had fell.

To darkness, or to ash and flame,
Hath Morgoth found your truer name?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel replied in thought:

_He hath known who I am. Yet I do not fear him. I fear for Námo._

And as the Ninth Arata awoke once more, a sudden wave of power from her _féa _shattered all walls and gratings that would dare to physically sunder them. Thus was Námo able to pass through, yet upon gazing at his face, her eyes widened agape with shock, and in that Moment she unintentionally moved again, thus sending another tide of poison through her. 

However, there did Lúmornacil sweep forth, and burst her bonds so that she may be freed, and she slipped to the floor as Námo held her close, and voyaged swiftly back to where the other Valar lay waiting, his face still marred and burned by the flames from earlier, yet he paid little heed to such, for he had gained Amaniel once more, and such was what mattered to him in that Moment of Time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And there the others of the Valar were fighting, and yet Namo and Amaniel had not yet moved into the battle, but lay aside, for they had crawled on knees bent outward, and now they were outside the Gates of Angband. Namo spoke, his voice frail and weak:

_Amaniel, how art thou?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel turned to him with much difficulty, yet grasped his hand firmly, though her voice was weak also, and broken almost, for indeed did the flames burn her all o'er; yet it was the strength of her _féa_, the Silmaril within her, and the Grace of Time, that had sustained her _hróa_ for so long:

_Shall we fall...so swiftly? Both of us...at the same Moment of Time? At the Beginning of the End? Nay...why? Why must Fate and Time...take us like this...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo breathed heavily, tears falling from his stinging eyes as he spoke:

_Nay. We shall not fall... It is not so... nin veleth..ci._

And with these words he turned, in hopes to gaze at her, to see how she had fared. Yet he turned in a direction that was not right, and so his face was plunged into the stinging dirt and ash beside Angband.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Immediately did Amaniel leap up with whatever strength still lay within her, and she pushed Námo downwards into the ground, thus shielding him from the ash and smoke that environed them. As she lifted up her arm, a blinding Light forced all Darkness that surrounded them to cease existence, and when she gazed up again, they were no longer upon Angband, but rather in Valinor within Light Abounding, yet such was a projection:

_Time is frozen upon Angband in this Moment by my Will. None can move there, yet we must have our strength regained. What you behold now, is a projection of the future, of Arda Healed. Such will come forth after this battle hath ended. But do indeed replenish thyself, Námo! I cannot stand to gaze upon thee hurt and marred._

And there she led him forth, and beckoned him to drink from a stream of crystal clear waters; thus were his former burns and afflictions fully healed. She went forth to the Two Trees, and bent down as she took a single jewel, before she held it up, and gave it to Námo:

_This is Lómelire, Jewel of Desires. It shall be crafted by my hand when all hath been healed, and Darkness banished. Hold the Power of the Future that lay within my jewel that is yet to be seen by any other save us! Take it, will you not? It will aid thee well in the Dagor Dagorath!_

Yet as she gazed up at her fellow Arata, she saw hesitation in her eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And so now that both had been healed, Namo spoke:

_I cannot. 'Tis a portion of your own. It is yours to keep, Amaniel. For you alone..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel gazed upon him with pity, and spoke:

_Time hath always originally been thy portion, hath it not? I only learned it from you. It was from you and Vaire that I wielded the Gift of Time. Thus, is this such not rightfully yours to hold, at least for now?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo looked at her:

_Yet even if you were only a student, a mere learner, much more have you become, and I desire that you would rise even above me if such could be, and yet I know not if it can. You hath crafted it. It is yours. You must keep it._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel spoke again, her tone laced with worry:

_Was I meant to meddle with the Flow of Time like this? Surely this shall bring great aid, and within it lay the Power to defeat all Darkness and all fell creatures of Morgoth. Yet this is of the Future. To bring the Future into the Past, or e'en into the Unimportant Present Moment? Nay, it cannot be so, can it?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Namo looked at her deeply:

_This should not have been done, but I desired not to condemn you, for so much have you walked through. Ash and fire, I could not speak such utterances against you, not now..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel gazed long at the jewel, and she spoke at last:

_I will bring it with me. Morgoth cannot take it from me! He hath taken too much already - e'en the pendant that I once wore, and all that you gave me, are gone!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Mandos spoke to her in hushed tones:

_Please, do not.. To meddle with Time as such is dangerous, and if Morgoth took it, which he may, he could wield Time. I shall craft for you a new pendant, and replace that which you lost, but do not take from the Future and abide with a fleeting Moment. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel, on hearing what Morgoth could possibly do with it, promptly put it back, and spoke in a whisper:

_A fool was I to underestimate his Power again...it seems that my Light hath not fully returned. Pardon me, if you may. We shall return, shall we?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And just as she spoke, a wave of dirt and ash came flying at them from the battle, for indeed this was only an illusion, and all must return. Namo spoke quietly:

_Do you desire to fight? Fight as we e'er have?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel smiled at him, and she dusted off the dirt and ash, and so did Námo also. Then she spoke:

_Let this be the Moment of Time in which we draw swords together again._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And in that moment, he leapt forward with his own sword in hand, and came to the rescue of his wife; Vaire, who was in a losing battle with a fell beast, and as he ran, he proclaimed loudly:

_Vaire! Ninya Vaire nin entulesse o Mornie!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

And upon that Moment did Amaniel come from behind the beast, and with one swift motion did she slay it, and thus it fell. She came beside Vaire, and asked:

_How fare thee? Art thou hurt?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Vaire spoke deeply:

_Nay, it is not so. It is for the others that I fear, for Morgoth will not leave Varda alone, and it seems that he intends to take her from us, therefore dividing the Kingdom of Valinor. Already we have lost Manwe, for we know not where he is, and we feel that he has been taken-_

She slayed a steed that ran up beside her and went on:

_into Angband. Yet I am fine._

With these parting words, she went onward and fought more, but stayed beside Amaniel, that she might hear her voice.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel, remembering the words of Morgoth, spoke in tones of haste and concern:

_Manwe! Ai, it cannot be! He must have been held captive and imprisoned by the Fallen One! Such was his plan, for he did indeed tell me of this! _

And immediately did she send several illusions to Morgoth that troubled him greatly for a long time, and his screams were heard even from the farthest lands.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet it seemed Morgoth fought Varda only the more because of this, for he felt it was her who sent them. And he yelled at her in vile tones:

_Hloima ci nar!
(Poison you are!) _

Yet Varda had much power, and she spoke in tones greater than he:

_Calad cuita, Calad! Ninya Calad!_

But her words infuriated him greatly and he pushed her to the ground, pounding upon her with all his strength, for her words burned him, and he was deeply troubled.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

And Amaniel rushed forth with ire, and she slashed repeatedly upon Morgoth, and she uttered with great might as she came beside her Valie:

_Not Elbereth Gilthoniel, you Fallen One!_

By these words were Morgoth deeply pained, yet also deeply angered.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And in his anger he lifted Elbereth, although it deeply scorched him to do this, and threw her across the field and into the ashen barrier, and then he came at Amaniel, and swiftly he slashed upon her and tore whatever remained of her garments from Namo, and he rose holding her neck firmly under his arm. Yet from behind, swiftly another came; Alcar. Alcar rushed to Amaniel's aid, and threw Morgoth off of her, but again he rose in time, and he began coming at her once more but no longer did he have the firm grasp. He slashed also at the horse, for such anger that overtook him drove him to destruction of all in his path.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel blocked such slash from the Fallen One, and spoke in thought to Alcar:

_Alcar, e'er faithful to the Valar, I ask thee to go to Elbereth, and heal her if she hath been marred! Be swift, and call my name if aid thou need'st!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And upon her word, Alcar gave her a small tug upwards to aid her, and then rode off swiftly across the field to the gentle Starkindler, with these parting words:

_Faithful I shall be to thee!_

And on the field Varda uttered small tones in her mind as she laid:

_Iluvatar aid me._

Yet beside Amaniel still Morgoth sought to bring her down, and indeed his sword was sharp.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet sharper was Lúmornacil, and swiftly did it drive through and impale his armour, so that he cried out in great tones, and his hammer was shattered to pieces by her Power. Swiftly following this did she send another wave of illusions that tormented him deeply, and she spoke:

_See now who holds Power o'er illusion? 'Tis I, for such is my one of my portions as the Ninth Arata!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

With anger he looked at her and threw her sword across the field, and he loomed over her, yelling:

_Now what shall you do?! Now you have nothing! NOTHING!_

Yet in this moment did Alcar come, for she had not made it yet to Varda before feeling that she was needed with Amaniel once more, and struck Morgoth with the sword, and yet Morgoth, grasping his chest painfully threw it once more, and yet he had hewed it towards the valiant horse, and it struck her, but on she fought, enduring until the End.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet, by the mere thought and Will of Amaniel was Alcar healed, and so was Elbereth, yet Morgoth came upon the Ninth Arata once more, and grasping her did he thrust him across the battlefield. Yet she was not so swiftly felled, for her Light was great, and such Light scorched him deeply, so that the armour of his hands melted and shattered into nothing. At once did Amaniel send forth her black flames that environed the Fallen One, and he yelled in utter agony, for so great was the passion of her _féa_ to protect her fellow Ainur and Eldar. As she mounted upon Alcar, her voice rang out clearly as she rode across the battlefield as a swift arrow of Time, taking down many fell creatures in her way:

_Prevail in Hope and Light Unnumbered! Prevail in Grace and Glory Abounding! Prevail, Hosts of the Valar upon this fateful night! Prevail, Light of the Valar and of Eru Ilúvatar, for in all regions doth He reign indeed!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

And as this came to pass, Morgoth stood once more and seized at the nearest once to him; rather unfortunately, Vana. He grasped at her hair and pulled her across the field, crushing her under many fell beasts, and then he took her horse and rode after Amaniel. Tarmeniel saw this happen, and was deeply saddened, rushing forth, yet a field of enemies lay between her and Vana, and little hope there seemed.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Now did Amaniel, riding forth upon Alcar, bring Vána upwards, and placed the Valie of Flowers in front of her, and healed her by the Grace of Time. Swiftly did Vána then jump off to engage in battle elsewhere, yet issuing from behind was that of Morgoth himself, and he thrust Amaniel away so that she landed harshly upon the ground away from Alcar, and when she gazed up, she acknowledged seven Balrogs in a circle around her, and she laughed greatly, mocking the Fallen One:

_Indeed, indeed! In the likeness of Féanaro do I now stand! How unfortunate, that you know not of my Power! I have no sword upon me, and I need no sword upon me!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet it was then that Morgoth spoke, his voice fell and terrible:

_Laugh? Laugh all that you desire, but it is I who hold power in my Realm!_

With these words, chains of iron and fire that went as deep to the very core of the earth were wrought upon and over her in every direction, and she could not move, and Morgoth then laughed himself as he walked towards her and she struggled.

_Within those chains nothing can be used. No power of outside or within breaks them. Nothing at all. The one who lay inside them is powerless, and in the time that they are powerless, I can take their power._

He stood upright then and held out his hand, and immediately he robbed her of much of her power and smiled grim and laughingly as he stepped on her chest with his heavy boot of armor.

_Suffer my wrath and now I may destroy the Valar!_

And a shrill whistle escaped him and immediately a fell beast bade him across the field, yet as he left he called out:

_Balrogs great, remain by her and crush her if ever she may move, yet she may not!_

And another laugh did he utter, and it rang clear across the field.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet Amaniel was not held back in thought, and promptly she uttered:

_Osco coro ni, nai féantya lantar!
(Seven around me, may their féar fall!)_

For indeed was she of the Féanturi, and thus the seven Balrogs that once stood in her way had fallen swift upon a single command, and there did Morgoth stand astounded, and deeply disturbed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Yet then he did something unimaginable in his wrath, and he held out his hands deeply, and Mandos glanced towards him, and pleaded with him:

_No! Morgoth, no! Do not do this!_

Yet he did do such:

_By the Power of the Gates of Angband in their greatness, I take all of this power, all that lay in Amaniel, and I take such for myself! I take all!_

And with those words, a great flash enveloped the field, and Amaniel fell completely under the chains which Morgoth had made once again deadly and with poison, and he took all of her power, and then in his greed, he spoke:

_Lume nuquerna!
(Time reverse!)_

And since he had stolen all of such power, it did, and the Balrogs returned all around Amaniel, and ever the tighter and stronger he made her chains, and he laughed wickedly.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at the Fallen One weakly, and truly did she wish to reverse what had come to pass, yet she could not do such. In thought, she attempted to speak with Námo, yet found that e'en such Power was gone from her. Yet Námo, taking a single glance at Amaniel, knew the desires of her _féa_, and at once did he come forth. Issuing forth a wave of deadly power did the Balrogs by his hand fall, and e'en Morgoth himself stumbled, and thus Time was delayed in this Moment.

Yet, as the Doomsman of the Valar approached, he found again Amaniel entrapped within these very same chains, and greatly did he grieve for such fickle Fate.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Then Morgoth did torment Namo with visions, for such was the former portion of Amaniel, and he was amused, and laughed maliciously as Namo stood in terror and sadness. And then it was the Morgoth stole the sword of Namo and sent towards him a cruel blow, knocking him downward. Then Morgoth arose and gave a shrill hollar, and 17 Balrogs came to replace the former 7, and all encircled Amaniel who was trapped, and then he stretched forth his hand and made great and mighty black fire arise and burn the Valar and the Eldar where they stood, so that victory seemed impossible, for the smoke was stinging and cruel, and he filled the air with ash that burned and scorched all that it touched, and he laughed in malice upon all of this.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Thus now did Ceuranivel ride forth before the Balrogs, and she rose up against them, and slew twain, yet as the third came against her she was nearly smote to the ground. Yet upon that Moment did Elbereth issue forth, and her blinding Starlight took down another seven. Swiftly afterwards came Orome with his arrows e'er that were timely and accurate, and Tulkas with his great physical prowess, and both defeated four each, so that at last, all 17 fell Balrogs were taken down, and the pathway to Amaniel was temporarily freed, and thus did Námo make swift move to advance forth in rescue. Yet soon did Morgoth stand in front once more, and ceased such fleeting liberty.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

Morgoth then stood in anger and gave a swift command. Immediately, several large boulders issued forth through the air, hurled towards Namo, and indeed he did not escape such completely. His arms were outstretched in his attempt to stop them, and now he lay immovable, his arms crushed by boulders of great size. Yet it was then that Elbereth spoke:

_'Tis for Iluvatar we fight! For him, we are victors! Ride forth once more! For Arda, For Valinor!_

And thus, many took her command, and great screams resounded in battle from that field, and many fell beasts were brought to the ground, and indeed it was even so that Tulkas shattered the boulders holding Namo, and Namo went forth to Amaniel, yet as he arrived, he found that he could not free her. And as he beckoned Tulkas, he found not the strength in him. Yet then it was that Elbereth rose, her Light blinding and piercing, her form illuminating the entire field in its wholeness, and Morgoth was terrified. He went then in terror to his own domain, far into the uppermost room, yet still he held the power of Amaniel within him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Yet Amaniel lifted her head slowly, and despite her weak form that laid within the restraints of venomous chains, she uttered:

_Calad o ninya lemenya Silmaril, echuia ar urtassé aqua._
(Light of my fifth Silmaril, awaken and burn him fully.)

For indeed did Morgoth take this Power also, and thus the Silmaril now lay deep within him, yet its Light was one he could ne'er stand, and he roared in inexorable agony as the Light of the hallowed Jewel scorched him deeply from within.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

And he was filled with deep wrath, and went into the room where only his power might have any avail, for he was afraid of all.

Then it came that a great and fell beast was issuing forth, yet before it stood Tarmeniel. She tied two strands of her long, soft hair and indeed she fought and beat the beast. And then it came that the battle seemed to be ending, yet still much trouble lay, for Morgoth had the power of Amaniel, and worse, Amaniel was chained under chains that could not be broken.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Thus, Amaniel, e'er having much strength of Will, spoke once more, yet her voice was strained:

_Fallen One, ne'er shalt thou truly hold my Power...Dispossessed shalt thou e'er be!_

Yet upon that Moment did she yell in suffering once more, for the spikes had impaled her again, at the command of Morgoth.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

And Namo came beside her, for the battle had ere been fought, and he spoke to her:

_Amaniel, O Amaniel. Ninya Almalaurie, what now do you feel? What hath caused this utter tormented scream? _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Amaniel winced in pain, for it seemed she lacked e'en the strength to open her eyes and gaze upon him, yet she spoke audibly:

_Dost thou not know? These chains of darkened flames and venomous spikes...that hath caused it..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

And Namo reached towards her at this word, yet as he placed even a single finger onto the chain, Morgoth caused it to pierce his hand, and he felt deep pain by this, but uttered no cry. Then he spoke:

_I see...I know now..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Amaniel this time spoke against Morgoth once more in vehement tones, with what strength she could still muster:

_Not against Námo! Ne'er! Lay not a finger on him! Ne'er shalt thou hurt him in any way, Fallen One!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

Yet as Namo approached once more and attempted to shake the chains which bound her, once more Morgoth struck him, and he uttered no sound, yet it could well be perceived that such did harm him. And the voice of Morgoth rang clear:

_I shall do what I desire!_

And at that, Morgoth used the powers that had belonged to Amaniel to send painful blows to Namo, which weakened him, yet still he pressed on enduring, for ever resilient was he.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Yet again did Amaniel utter:

_Thy desires are futile and shall be void e'ermore, Fallen One! Thou hast no true Power!_

Now did she speak to Námo, and it seemed her voice held much strength, for their bond was poignant indeed:

_By the Grace of Time shall we endure e'ermore as One! Remain e'er with me, Námo! Stand e'er beside me! I place my Hope and my trust in thee till the End and beyond!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

Namo then knelt beside her, and he took her hand, and as he did this much pain struck him, but he held her close despite it, and he spoke to her:

_Ninya Almalaurie, nin veleth ci. Nin veleth o Valinore, Nin veleth ci o mornie utulie, calad cuita, alath uin nin veleth i ci._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Amaniel spoke through many tears:

_Nay, Námo...strain thyself not...'tis too much pain for thee...I wish not to see thee like this...Manwe needs help also..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 3, 2022)

Then it came that those who remained of the Eldar sung a song of plea to Iluvatar, for they saw many more fell beasts issuing forth and it seemed only too well the end. They sang, and a young one among them; Lírë led them:

_Menta ve estel ter ve Elbereth Gilthoniel! Ve aiya turanya! Rehta ve o Iluvatar! _

And as their song finished, a bright Light enshrouded and consumed the land in which they stood, and the Gentle Starkindler rose and walked, for she was the only one unblinded by such radiant Light, and she grasped the hands of the children of Iluvatar, and she took with her every one of the Valar, save for Manwe, for he had not yet been freed, and she thought him among the company, despite her deep fear. And the chains of Amaniel were broken, yet Namo carried Amaniel, for she had no strength left in her to walk, and no power for all had been robbed from her. And they came to Lorien, and retreated, and there they laid Amaniel to rest, and Namo knelt beside her, and then Elbereth walked with the Children of Iluvatar, with the Eldar who had fought and she sang to them in lilting tones, and all were gladdened and amazed. Then Namo spoke to Amaniel as she laid:

_Amaniel, Almalaurie, what now hath come? Are you well? At peace?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 3, 2022)

Amaniel sighed, and she replied with a heavy heart, and Námo could sense it well:

_I may be, yet my Power hath not returned. How may such be restored? I must gain it back...in order to save Manwe. I cannot leave him. We cannot leave him. He is the Elder King, after all. He cannot remain too distant, for too long a Time._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 24, 2022)

As she spoke, Varda, who stood distantly by leading the Children of Iluvatar came to a sudden halt, and she stood blankly out into the distance. Tears welled up in her eyes and began to stream forth down her cheeks, and she came at once to Amaniel and spoke:

_Eleniel, what do you speak of? Manwe.. remains there? He is not here? Mandos spoke to me and told me that he had fought beside him, and as brothers they fought, and Manwe was sent to the Halls of Mandos to make preparations for a meeting, a Council...
Where hath he gone? Tell me, Eleniel! Tell all!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 24, 2022)

Amaniel looked towards Varda, and she spoke with much uncertainty:

_Yet it was Morgoth's own plan that Manwe be held captive in Angband. Vaire had known it too...is he not still there? Must we not save him?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Varda gazed towards Eleniel briefly, before her eyes drifted outward in the direction of Angband, and immediately she began to weep, and tears fell from her eyes and shined, and she spoke:

_Hannon-le... Eleniel. We must._

With these words, she took her cloak and wiped the tears from her eyes, yet to no avail, because as she wiped her face, more tears streamed. And she said in a whisper, barely audibly:

_I must... now._

And so she began to walk away, preparing it seemed to ride out herself and come to the aid of Manwe.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Yet behind Varda did Eleniel attempt to stand, yet to no avail, for her strength had been taken, and was not yet restored. Though Varda turned back and gazed upon Eleniel, and compassion lay in her eyes mingled with concern. Gently, she came beside her, and it was in that moment that Eleniel delicately grasped the hand of Varda, and she spoke:

_Ninya Elentári. Let me come with thee, and remain e'er by thy side. Yet my strength hath not been brought back, and either you or Námo may aid me in my healing first..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Varda gazed towards her as tears welled up, and she spoke, her tone in true desperation:

_I must go, and I must go now. I will send word to Este that she may heal you, and once you have been healed you may leave as you wish. _

With this, she kissed the hand of Eleniel softly and spoke:

_Nin veleth melda elye._

And then she did depart, moving swiftly to the lower portion of Lorien, preparing for herself a great steed, one of great swiftness, one who was named; Rana, that is "Moon" or "Wayward". And higher up in Lorien, Namo stood beside Eleniel.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at Námo in desperation, and pleaded for Este to come swiftly, for else she would not be able to depart as she had wished to.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Despite her desires, it was Irmo who came to her first, and he spoke:

_Ithilwen, Este cannot be present at this time, so she has sent me in her stead to be with you. Many of the Children of Iluvatar suffered greatly in this battle, and I am afraid that thy care is not of the highest importance and urgency. What troubles you? Tell me... Tell me..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at him, and answered:

_I only wish to be beside Varda so that she shall not be alone in saving Manwe. I fear for her. Is that too much to ask?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Irmo looked troubled by the deep and urgent tone of her voice, but he spoke in response:

_Yet that is dangerous, Ithilwen... She is a Valie, the Mightiest of the Valier, the most feared by Morgoth. Fear not for her. Well has she been placed in the fates that environ her._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel tilted her head down, and spoke:

_Mayhap thou art right...I have not the strength to defend her...goheno-nin, Elentári...forgive me...I cannot aid thee..._

And with these words, she lay down amidst the lush grass and flowers of Lórien, and closed her eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Irmo looked deeply at her and spoke in haste:

_Ithilwen, this is not what I had meant. Of course it is not that you are incapable, but rather that she does not need your aid. Fear not. No failure have you dealt her._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Yet it seemed that Irmo had spoken only a Moment too lately, for Amaniel did not reply. Námo came forth, and spoke:

_Fear not, dearest brother, for she shall only need Time to rest and to heal, for Melkor had dealt her many wounds of great depth, and all her strength had been taken from her._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Irmo looked with utter astonishment, and he spoke in response to Namo:

_Brethren, mayhap you stand as right, but I shall still make haste once more to bring Este. _

And with these words, he rushed past the crowds of Elven-race, and came to Este, begging she would come. In response, she spoke:

_Few moments do I have yet lingering, and aside I shall go. For you call to me with urgency, and your pleas shall never be forsaken._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Thus it was then, that Este came to the aid of Amaniel, and sat beside her as she sung a song of healing:

_Dearest Ithilwen, falter not upon this moment,
For this is not the end, but only the beginning.

As the flowers bloom and grass sprouts,
My Grace goes with thee e'er untainted and unceasing.

What Darkness that was within thee,
Let all be healed.

What strength you had lost,
Let all be restored.

What Light had faltered from thy heart,
Let it shine forth again.

What Glory had been unresolved,
Let no grievance part us.

O hear me, dearest Ithilwen,
That you may rise once more.

And stand in Light Abounding,
Upon the End of All Things._

Thus was Amaniel healed, and she rose, and they embraced each other ere she turned to Irmo, and spoke:

_Can I not leave? Should I not at least try to aid her, to aid Varda?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Irmo looked deeply into her eyes, perceiving much desperation. Yet before he could begin to speak in response, Namo interrupted:

_Amaniel, don't go. Stay here. Why do you seek Varda so? Long had you dwelt in the Halls of Mandos beside me, long did you remain from Manwe and Varda. Why now does it trouble you so great? If no attachment hold you to them, then remain here. Prove your love by the silence of your actions. _

Irmo looked at his brother and spoke:

_Namo, you cannot do-_

Namo once more interrupted:

_I am her Vala, nay yourself. Stand where thou may, yet never any nearer than myself._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel now spoke herself:

_Are the desires of my féa not open to thee, Námo? Thou art of the Féanturi, nay? Canst thou not tell that I seek for Varda, for Manwe? Dost thou not know? Something hath been awakened within me - a greater portion of my Light, mayhap, and for some reason I cannot quite tell, I wish to dwell upon Taniquetil again..._

Irmo gazed at Námo with much sorrow, whilst the elder brother gazed at Amaniel in utter shock after hearing her words.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Irmo's gaze then changed to one of utter astonishment, yet seeing the anger in his brother welling up, he laid his hand on the shoulder of Namo, in attempts to comfort him. Instead, Namo was angered at this and all of the words of Amaniel and he pushed his brother away, striking him, and grasping for the hilt of his sword, as he spoke:

_Leave her, you miserable brethren! Hath you done this? _

Irmo then moved a short distance away, fixing his eyes on Namo and Amaniel in anticipation. Namo spoke:

_To dwell upon Taniquetil?! Nay! It shall not be so! You are to remain with me! Within my Halls is where you are bound! Ever have you dwelt there, secrets I had revealed, you cannot leave! You cannot!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel now materialized upon her hand a golden spear, of which likeness had not been seen before, and she countered in tones of desperate ire:

_Nay! To go against the desires of my féa? Féanturi thou art, and so am I, yet this thou hast done, and gone against thyself and I! Stop me if you will! Condemn me if you will! E'en I know not of why I wish to remain there, yet I cannot so simply deny it, for 'tis not a desire of the mind, but rather that of heart and féa!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Then, Namo spoke, drawing near to her:

_You follow with me. You must. You must walk only beside me. You must remain only with me! It is not supposed to be this way!_

And he came up beside her, and he grasped her hands and took them, binding them with his mind, and he spoke:

_Now comes the Time. We must return. Return to Mandos, to my Halls._

And he led her forcefully, yet no pain was inflicted on her, and the bounds were soft and unfeeling.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Thus Amaniel, despite being fully healed, could not sunder such a bond, and she was led to his Halls. At once did much Memory resurface, and whatever enchantment had been laid upon her that caused her to become distant from Námo was broken by simply the sight of his Halls. At great length did she speak:

_Why had I said such? What had come o'er me? _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Namo smiled at this, because indeed he had made this occur. Since Amaniel had been stripped of her power by Morgoth, he could make her believe anything, and indeed he changed her thoughts, manipulating her to love him alone, and he spoke:

_Ignorance. Unbased affection for a lesser Valarin._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at him with confusion, and countered:

_Yet is Varda not second greatest of the Aratar? You only as the fifth? Fate may rule all, yet it hath a Will of its own, and its dominion lay not under thy hand, nor under mine, and neither that of Varda or Manwe either.._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

And he found by her words that his words were being rejected by her fea, and he spoke:

_Nay! Varda is prideful, very prideful. Self-righteous in all things. She is not right. Her words fall like poison upon the earth, and thus that is why she chose the skies, that she may hide her fell domain._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel gazed with much disbelief, and countered yet once more:

_Yet she abides not in Darkness, but rather in Light. Her Stars are fair and beautiful, and shine e'er the greater. Why dost thou bind me here? Why dost thou restrain me? Have I no freedom? Have I not the claim of my own thoughts?_

Once again did she attempt to sunder the bounds that had been placed upon her by Námo, yet still she could not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Namo sighed and gazed at her:

_You are free to love me. That is all. Do not question my words, and do not waste your strength. Your power is gone. There is no escape._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Indeed she felt that, despite the healing of Este, she had not been fully restored, and she walked to Námo, and lay in his embrace e'er the closer, for little strength did she have to resist his Power, nor his words.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

And he held her close, but as he did, another voice echoed in her mind, that of Este: 

_Where hath you gone? Where now are you? Your strength fails. Where now do you dwell?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 25, 2022)

Amaniel answered swiftly:

_Upon the Halls of Mandos. Námo shall heal me. Let me remain there. Avaro naeth._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 25, 2022)

Este responded with great haste and puzzlement:

_What? Hath Time become disfigured for you? It has nigh been two days time since the departure of Varda and still we see no sign or remembrance of her. We had thought that you had gone to aid her, but now my mind meets even deeper perils. You hath not issued forth._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yet Amaniel responded, though her voice was soft and frail:

_I cannot. Námo hath bound me to his Halls. I cannot leave him...yet is Time not the greatest Healer?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Namo gazed at her, seeing her hands bound together, seeing how his apparent love had transformed to an utter torment for her, and he spoke:

_No longer do I bind thee, but only to say that I am the Valar that must be loved. Do not leave me, or I may have to use the forces of Time against you._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel tested him, and spoke:

_Use them against me then. For at least I must try to fulfil my own desire, for 'tis of the féa. great and everlasting! Not so swiftly diminished shalt it be!_

With these words, she flew forth towards the entrance of his Halls, yet she knew not of what Fate she had now entangled herself within through these words.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Mandos was angered and astounded by this response as it had been the last thing that he may have sensed from her. He never did anticipate this to come. Yet he spoke swift, not delaying his accord:

_Be as such! You cannot leave me! You cannot go to that forsaken Varda! She stole you from me! She is trying to take you! She will never let me enjoy your beauty, your fairness._

Namo heaved a sigh, a bit angered and disturbed by the thoughts that flooded his mind, but unable to resist, he froze the door that she ran to shut swiftly, and all other near entrances, and since she had no power, she could not change this. Then he spoke:

_What now?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel gazed in shock at the change of scene before her, and spoke at once:

_Ah! Bound I indeed am! In the likeness of Féanáro Curufinwe e'en, mayhap! Bound e'ermore and unable to leave thy Halls! Why do you do this, Námo? What hath come upon both of us? Why must the desires of my féa not align with thee and thy realm?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

At her words, Namo was pierced to the core, and sank to his knees. He spoke, almost on the edge of deep tears:

_You are all I have.. All that I have left. The only thing I could treasure that understood me, and whom I understood. The only one who comforted me and shared with me, everything. Including my desires and deep gazes into the weavings of Future Moments... I cannot simply lose you once more... Though sunderance you say it not, I know well that sunderance it shall become._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

At once did Amaniel sink to her knees also, for she was moved greatly by his words, yet was at an apparent loss of words for herself, and could only gaze at Námo for what seemed to be an Eternal Moment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Then a voice rang clear, not through the Halls alone, but through all the earth, and this was Morgoth himself, shouting in what seemed to be victory:

_Hear, O you who dwell in these lands, that no longer dwell there a King and Queen over Valinor and Arda or the Valar, but a single monarchy: Myself! Now you must serve me. Issue forth to my Gates at once. I demand your allegiance! For I am, King Moringotto i Arda!_

And at these words, Namo rose at once and held Eleniel close to him, and his face turned pale with peril.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel looked at Námo in shock, and wondered what such might mean as she trembled greatly, yet spoke naught.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Namo gazed out into the distance in fear, and immediately he began rushing up the stairs of his Halls, and Amaniel came after him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel cried out as they rushed upwards:

_Is it to Andanéya that we go? Where to now?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Namo halted, turning to her in evident desperation:

_I don't know. _

He faced her.

_If we should run and try to stay this, to seek shelter away, or risk the journey to Valinor, or Lorien... I know naught._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel spoke at once:

_Varda hath been taken! I knew it! I had seen it!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Mandos stopped and looked at her, directly into her eyes:

_What? Why would you make such conclusion? Moringotto now tries to usurp the thrones of Valarin royalty... Why do you grieve so, and what have you seen?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at him sternly as she spoke:

_For Morgoth to usrup the thrones of Valarin royalty, he must have first taken down the King and Queen of Arda, in some way or another! Yet I know not of what Fate hath befallen them!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Namo looked at her intently and spoke:

_We must flee. Hide here in the deepest vaults of my Halls until all of this has passed. The others among the Valar shall take their due to suffer in our stead._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at him with concern:

_Shalt thou not flee with me? Shalt thou not hide and remain beside me, concealed e'er the greater?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Mandos spoke, taking her hand swiftly:

_Hence why my words spoke 'we'. I shall flee with you, and we shall escape the fighting._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel grasped his hand e'er the tighter, and answered:

_Let us remain together here as One, ne'er to be sundered. For thou art, and e'er have been, the only one who may stand beside me e'ermore. Only now do I realise of this._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

And yet at her words, he did not smile, for he knew that he had manipulated her to say this, and that left to her own bidding she would leave hither as swift as she may. And saddened of this chainage, he spoke:

_I hold no thought over you. I bid you free. Bade to go wheresoever you may wish. _

And with those words following, he broke any mind-imprisonment over her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yet Amaniel did not leave, but rather walked towards him, and spoke in soft tones:

_If I left thee, there shalt be no Hope remaining for either of us. The Tides of Fate have changed yet again, upon a single fleeting Moment, and yet greater. Didst thou truly think that we would be sundered? Nay! 'Tis not so! We shalt remain together e'ermore, I say again. Let me stand e'er beside thee._

She then smiled gently, as she witnessed Námo's expression alter to one of utter and pure astonishment upon that Moment of Time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

And then it came that a voice rang in her mind, that of Irmo:

_Ithilwen, what now have you turned to? Where lay your paths? Hath you not heard the hideous anger of Morgoth? The Valar must fight, fight for those whom we hold dear._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel replied swiftly:

_I shall remain with Námo. Wherever he goes, I shall follow him, and remain beside him. _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Then it came that Irmo appeared before them, and spoke:

_Ithilwen, the Valar lay in danger. If hide you do and cower as my brother, no Blessed Realm shall remain. We must fight. For there lay no other choice._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yet Amaniel spoke in desperation:

_Hath Valinóre not fallen already? And e'en if it was not so, e'en if we did intervene, little Hope remains. For Tides of the Future are ne'er so swiftly altered, if at all._

She gazed towards Námo after she spoke these words, and it seemed he agreed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

But Irmo pleaded with her, saying:

_Shall you come with me to Lorien? Or shall ye forsake the bonds of love ye had wrought and seek safety over the peril that stands now ere us?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel gazed at Irmo, and unrest was in her voice:

_Bonds of love? Yet that of Námo's holdeth more poignancy. He is my Vala, nay thyself, and stand not any the closer._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Irmo then turned with wrath towards Namo and spoke to him harshly:

_Drop your staged offense, dear brother. Make her not to cling and love you alone. Much now is at need. Desperation is in motion. We know not where Varda hath gone, and we know well that Manwe hath been imprisoned. And if this indeed is truthful, without doubt is he suffering! Care you not for your kin?! Namo Mandos, a pitiful sight indeed it is that your eyes be turned inward nay out._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yet Amaniel retaliated harshly against Irmo, in order to defend her beloved Námo:

_Irmo Lórien, of the Féanturi thou art, yet lesser in stature than Námo, and now mayhap lesser than I also! Look at thyself! Why dost thou hold Hope Abounding when there is none? Thy Dreams and Desires hast steeped thee in deepest Illusion! This I can see well, for indeed is Illusion my portion! No Hope there lay upon this Moment, at least not for us! If we go, we shalt suffer under the treachery of Moringotto also! For power I have not, and Námo's doth not suffice! Dost thou not understand? 'Tis not our intention to not go, but rather the foreseen aftermath that prevents us from letting it come to pass upon ourselves!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Irmo then responded hastily, looking then at Namo, accusing him once more:

_Ye, brother of mine! What hast thou done? Why hath you changed the thoughts of Ithilwen and made her to question all? Is it not enough that you should dwell in utter Doom that others you must drag behind you?! Leave this, Mandos! Leave this change of thoughts, this manipulation and control! You cannot force affection to be or not be. That you must learn!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel swiftly responded to Irmo:

_Silence not the desires of the féa by thy words! 'Tis I who wishes to dwell with him! Why dost thou go against my desire? Not to mention that Desire lay as thy portion, nay? Such should be most greatly known to you, most of all! Affection is not taken by sternness, but rather giv'n in love and acceptance! _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Irmo swiftly replied:

_You are not the Master of Desire, Ithilwen. He is using you, manipulating your thoughts, bending them to his own designs. It is he who has chosen these supposed affections for you. It is he who hath set these in your path. You are not speaking of your own accord, but rather of his will in you.. _

Then he heaved deeply a sigh, looking towards Namo, once more thrice condemning him:

_It is you who have done this! Mandos, brother, you must know well that desires cannot be manufactured so easily with no consequential fates. If no one shall love you but those whom you bind and chain then it lay not them who stand in error but you yourself!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Amaniel defended the Ruler of Time once again, uttering words of subtle ire towards Irmo:

_Nay! I lay not as Master of Desire, yet the desires of the féa lay open to me, for amongst the Féanturi I indeed am! If any faileth to understand his complex ways then 'tis thou who hast failed him first and foremost!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Now Irmo saw that he would not win in this way and convince Ithilwen that she should not trust him, and so he drew close to Mandos from behind and seized him and brought him aside to the wall so that Irmo had the upper hand if Namo did indeed turn to be violent. And Irmo spoke, grasping the garments of Namo and cornering him with the wall:

_Why have you done this, brother? Drop your false act. It no longer holds any good narrative. You leave her be, you let her go, do you understand me? Ithilwen was chosen for a greater fate than your Doom, brother! A fool you are to imprison her, and a cruel working fool at that!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yet Amaniel came from behind Irmo, and spoke in stern tones:

_Release him. Release Námo Mandos upon this very Moment. I command thee!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 26, 2022)

Yet Irmo spoke to Ithilwen in hushed tones:

_Speak of your own desire, do not let him get to you any further. Resist him._

And to Namo he spoke again:

_Still you have not dropped this foolish design? Lay your hold off of her! Hear me, Mandos, get away from her!_

And with these words, Irmo drew ever nearer, pinning Namo to the wall of his Halls and firmly holding his garments, pushing him inward and laying pressure on his chest so much so that Namo struggled to get air.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 27, 2022)

Seeing how Námo was being constricted by Irmo's actions, Amaniel pleaded in true desperation:

_Nay, Irmo! Do this not! You are hurting him! Can you not see?_

And upon a single fleeting Moment, she ran forth and pushed Irmo out of the way with all strength she could muster, and smote him to the ground. Yet swiftly she stood up again, and rushed over to Námo, who had now slipped to the ground from the lack of air, and she embraced him in her arms, speaking:

_Avaro naeth. I am here. I am here. Remain e'er with me... Stand e'er beside me..._

And she held Námo e'er the closer to herself, for many Moments Abounding.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Then did Amaniel hold him, yet in this moment she longed to be always with him, to love h


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet as she averted her gaze upwards, she saw Irmo standing before him, and she held Námo even closer lest harm befall him in any way.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo then spoke:

_I intended no harm, only to free you of these bonds of mind he wishes to bind you in. The Valar stand in danger. You would do well to aid them, in any way that you might, for only the Future shall reveal this fully, yet I stand anticipating it._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel now looked down upon Námo, and spoke naught in response to Irmo, and such was the bond betwixt Námo and Amaniel e'er the closer, mayhap e'en identical.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet a voice echoed through the chamber in which they spoke, that once more of Morgoth:

_Come ye false kings and queens! Come to worship the lordship of your House! Moringotto hath ruled now!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet still did Amaniel not speak, for she remembered well the words of Mandos, and thus ne'er would she answer to the foul call of the Vala who had Fallen into Darkness and Blackened Shadow abounding.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo then spoke:

_What shall be done? Do you intend to cower in fear and doubt within the Halls of Doom? Can naught be done?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel thought for a moment before replying:

_Nay. Naught may be done, from what I may see. Yet Námo..._

In sorrow she tilted her head downwards, and saw that Námo had not yet awoken, and in her lamentable grief she spoke naught.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo saw her sadness, and knew well that it was his own doing, and spoke:

_If you wish, I may bring Este, and she might heal him.. If you wish..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up, yet not directly upon him, and simply nodded, as a sign that she indeed wished for Este to be brought forth.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

And Irmo began at once to go, but soon found that he could not escape the Halls in which he stood so easily, and he spoke:

_It is only by Namo's will that I might come here bade by his bidding... Without him, I see not how the doors may be opened, and even if they were, it would be a long and dangerous journey on foot to return and bid for Este, yet I shall not have her to go alone. The borders of this land are watched. Danger lurks in the meadows and hills._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel replied:

_I have no power to open these doors of these Halls that we now stand within. You had entered so swiftly and suddenly; surely you would be able to leave and return with this same swiftness upon a fleeting Moment?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

But Irmo replied to her:

_Nay, it is not so. What you did not witness or have power to see was that he permitted my entrance. It was not by my own hand or will that I entered so swift._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel answered, yet her voice wavered:

_Yet...surely his will must still remain in féa?_

And though she closed her eyes and attempted to sense the presence of his Will, she could not, for she was devoid of any power that once remained within her.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo heaved a sigh and looked at her intently:

_You have no power, do you?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

She gazed up at him and spoke in a whisper:

_Nay. None at all._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

_I feel that you may not be the only Valar to which this has happened, and I fear it._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at him in apprehension, and swiftly spoke:

_Who else? Tell me...the threads of Future Moments are withheld from me greatly._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo looked deeply, his voice lowering:

_I fear for what has been done to our Valar and Valier Kingship... I fear that they may have lost power, or otherwise why would they not leastward speak to us in mind?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel now shed tears greatly, and spoke, her voice trembling:

_Can naught be done...to prevent such?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo spoke, his eyes widening:

_I know not. 'Twas always they that we looked to. They gave guidance, and now...._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel answered, yet her voice held little Hope:

_Now we must look to ourselves for guidance, for within ourselves lay the power of Light that shall heal this World._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo looked with little hope, and spoke:

_Who of us? We are divided, we do not even dwell together at this moment. We saw what Morgoth would do to you, a lesser of his fears. Truly I fear to know what he would do to Varda, and Manwe, for he hated them most deeply..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Now was Amaniel deeply troubled, and she turned downwards to Námo once more, and spoke:

_Námo, oiale ninya melda Vala, if e'er thou may hear me, may thy Light by the Grace of Time and Fate shine forth once more abounding..._

And tears fell swiftly from her, yet upon her sorrow she felt not a flicker of movement from the elder Féantur.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo gazed into the desperation of her eyes, and he spoke:

_Perhaps you could heal him, seeing that you share his power-_

He stopped short.

_Goheno-nin. You have none... Avaro naeth. I believe healing may be his._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet as Amaniel was about to answer, she felt a squeeze of her hand, and she gazed downwards, knowing full well what this meant. 

_Námo...’‘tis indeed my words that hold the greatest power now..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo gazed down swiftly and inquired of Eleniel:

_Hath he recovered?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel spoke softly in return:

_Methinks he hath indeed._

She then gazed down upon Námo in compassion and love abounding, and held him close.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo then came to the side of his brother and spoke:

_Punishment it seems has been dealt for your actions, brother._

And Amaniel looked towards him with disappointment and lack of approval.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

She then inquired:

_What is this punishment that you speak of? Let it be upon myself, so that Námo may not bear it._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Then Irmo spoke once more:

_Is it not clear to you? 'Twas only right that such events occurred, as they should have. And now that he has been restored, I hope well that he knows what he has done wrongly._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel spoke harshly towards Irmo:

_Conceal not thy desires. Know well of who you stand against. My power may be gone, yet my words are piercing as e'er when necessary._

Now she gazed upon Námo, and spoke softly:

_Avaro naeth. Be not swayed by his words of false desire and perpetual illusion._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo then rose and looked down at Namo and spoke to him:

_Now words have you uttered, brother. Why is this so? Have you acknowledged now that your tongue is tight and your words poison to growth?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel retaliated once more:

_Words you have uttered also, Irmo. Have you acknowledged now that your desires are illusionary and your visions fleeting? Do you love me over your brother?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo sighed deeply and turned to face her, he spoke:

_The affection that is harbored for your bidding is one of a different nature. You have come to be seen as a Daughter of the Valar, and prized beyond all are you to each of us... Namo hath gone against both of us, and he hath deserted himself and now wallows in his own misery... This was his choice._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel raised an eyebrow at Irmo, and acknowledged:

_His choice? No longer is it his own to bear. I share in his Fate of solitude. Whether that makes me distant, or mayhap e'en sundered, from all the other Valar is not something I have the heart to utter so openly._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo looked deep into the eyes of her and spoke:

_It is just as once it was said: "Doom flows from the Doomsman and envelops his own." 

Why would you choose this for yourself? He is the forsaken Vala. The lowest of all that reign. His is the fate that is shunned, his, the words that are silenced. So much good lay without price in the Valar. Would that you did not sell your radiance to the bidding of a Vala cloaked in Shadow._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel countered swiftly:

_Would that you did not manipulate my desires upon ev'ry single Moment, for 'tis your own Desire that hath been cloaked in Shadow Abounding. What hath come o'er thee? Forsake this Darkness that controls you!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo abruptly stopped in anger and looked down at Namo, speaking to him:

_Let her go, you foolish one! Let her go! Stop changing every thought that enters her mind! Stop!_

And when Namo made no answer, he went on:

_Have you no words to say? Ahye! Hear me!_

And in a moment of anger he kicked Namo aggressively, but avoided Amaniel, for he loved her very much.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel cradled Námo e'er the closer, and spoke in sorrowful tones to Irmo:

_Do not do this...do not hurt him..._

Standing up, she gently carried Námo to a more distant place further down his Halls ere she slipped to the ground, and spoke no more; yet her hands were intertwined with that of Námo's own, for ne'er sundered shall they be.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo ran after her speaking in loud tones:

_No! I desired not to harm you in any way! Return to me! Where have you gone?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel did not respond, and neither did Námo, for both were abound within the Fading Bounds of Time, and thus all was silent.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Then once more did the voice of Morgoth sound loudly and clearly throughout all of Arda:

_Come to me! I demand it and so it must be..! Do you not know that I hold all the power that is?!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Thus was Irmo deeply disturbed, and sought for Amaniel, and at last did he find her, yet upon the calling of her name she would not respond, and it seemed thus that his anger was turned e'er the greater upon that of his brother.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Indeed it was so. He harbored such wrath then for his brother that he rushed towards Amaniel and found that she was weak, and he pulled Namo away from her swiftly. Thus, then he took his brother and chained him with thread that was used for Amaniel, speaking:

_This was meant for you!_

And to ensure that Namo did not escape he took also strong chains of metal and locked Namo into a chamber, forcing him into the room and leaving him alone, locking the door with a key that he alone kept and hid. 

A short time later, Amaniel recognized that he had been taken and began seeking Irmo.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

And swiftly did she rush forth, and stopped ere the younger of the Féanturi brothers, and spoke in utter despair:

_What hast thou now done? Bring him back! Release him! Release him!_

Yet Irmo would not yield so swiftly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo spoke in response:

_This was done for you. Avaro naeth. Soon he will have not the strength to remain putting these thoughts within you. He won't control you. The burden is heavy and the load crushing..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel sank to her knees, and shed Tears Unnumbered. At great length did she utter, for she knew that such was a risky option, yet still did she say it, for her power was gone, and no other choice did she have save whatever power still lay in her words:

_I ask that you release him, or else my bond with you shall be sundered._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo then felt that these were Namo's words, not her own, and spoke:

_Ithilwen, Ithilwen... Entulesse as ci.... Come to Lorien... Leave this fate behind... This sad fate...._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel then spoke, her feelings conflicted upon this Moment:

_Betwixt Time and Memory lay Illusion, and betwixt Dreams and Desires lay Illusion also. You know well of which one I choose._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Still he attempted to bring her beside him, and he came beside her and embraced her, lifting her upwards:

_Ithilwen... Come with me... Consider Este, and Varda, Manwe, Nienna... They wait for you._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet with whatever Will still lay in her words, she uttered in silent thought:

_Doors of these Halls, may they ne'er open till my desire to remain with Námo e'ermore be fulfilled!_

And it seemed well indeed that Irmo was not able to exit the Halls at all, for the voice of Amaniel was e'er poignant.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Irmo looked with shock as she spoke and spoke to her:

_Why bind yourself here? Mandos shall be fine. He shall sleep under the weight of his faults, feeling at last the taste of justice..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel sighed, and spoke:

_Truly, you do not even call him your brethren now. How sad is thy Fate that thou art entangled within. It is about time you tasted the fruits of silent introspection and contemplative thought, that are the ways of all who abide in these Halls. My words hold much power. Though 'tis not Three Ages that I shalt bind thee here for, yet whatever is needed, thou shalt remain here for as long as I deem necessary._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Then Irmo spoke once more:

_Ithilwen, you are misled! Namo hath brought this upon you. Goheno-nin I speak on behalf of him. May you live in gladness and not in these Halls-_

He was interrupted by a certain shouting outside the Halls of Mandos, that of an Elf it seemed:

_Please let me in.. Deny not the entry of mine! I stand with the Valar! They are coming... Please! Permit me to enter!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Upon this desperate Moment of the plea, she could not remain silent, for such were not the ways of the Valar. Thus in _féa_ she bound herself to Námo by whatever strength still lay within her, and upon their union were the doors to the Halls of Awaiting opened. Though, as the Elf came forth to Amaniel, the Valie spoke as she held them close:

_Avaro naeth. Yet who are you? I feel as though I have seen you before, upon the shores of a distant Memory..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo then left swiftly, for his mind was occupied, and he sought that Namo did not escape, and felt the need to make certain of this.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet the Elf gazed at the Valie in bewilderment, and asked:

_Indeed, you also seem familiar. I once remember you as being one of the Maiar, right? Yet why now do you seem so frail?_

Amaniel sighed deeply, and answered:

_Much hath faded upon the Bounds of Time and Memory, including my power._

And the Elf gave a look of shock, mingled with sympathy, upon hearing her words.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Upon arriving to the chamber in which Namo Mandos was chained, Irmo entered, and took still greater chains to bind his brother. These were heavy and strong, weakening and the weight of them was crushing. Swiftly he bound Namo Mandos, and he tightened the chains around him, lighting also a large sconce of fire hanging above them. He did this so that the weakening of Namo would occur more swift. And since there were no gratings in the doors to each chamber, no smoke could be seen. He locked the room once more.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet swiftly did she hear sound coming from afar, and swift did she bade the Elf to hide, and she came at last into the depths of the Halls, and found Irmo locking the door. And she attempted to run forth and unlock it, yet Irmo stood ere her, and held her fast into his arms ere she could do so.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

He spoke: _Ithilwen, avaro naeth. All is well._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet still did Amaniel resist his powerful hold, though her strength was fading with ev'ry Moment:

_Nay! Restrain me not! What have you done to him? Why do you prevent me so greatly? What hath come o'er thee? Have you finally fallen under the darkling clutches of Moringotto?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo looked at her with shock:

_What are you saying to me, Ithilwen? All is well. Avaro naeth..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Though Amaniel was not so promptly deceived, and she heard the crackling of the strike of an ancient fire from beyond, and knew once that it came from the room in which Námo was confined within, and frantically she ran forth, yet still condemned Irmo:

_Apa avaro naeth! Mornie utulie! Estel alantie! 
(Do not say fear not! Darkness hath come! Hope hath fallen!)_

And still she exclaimed in ire:

_You have bound him in here, have you not? Once did you speak to me of not wishing for Námo's fate to be my own, yet now I see no difference between what you have done to Námo and what Morgoth did to me in Angband! How dare you! You have fallen, and failed the Valar, and all of Arda! I should ne'er have been your Maia, but rather that of Námo's only!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo spoke to her in response:
_Ithilwen, it is not so. He hath not been burned by the flames that now you witness. Fear not._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet from behind did the Elf from earlier run swiftly, and upon an ephemeral Moment were their sword given to Amaniel, for they saw her desperate need. Upon her gratefulness she struck the lock open, and the door was opened, yet swiftly she stepped back in terror as she witnessed the flames all around where Námo was. To put it worse, he was heavily chained, and a single sword could do little upon such densities of metal.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo spoke:

_Do not. Ithilwen, leave him. I tell you, leave him. Better that he stay here.._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet Amaniel swiftly reversed his words upon him, and used his words against himself:

_Better that you leave. 'Tis better that we be sundered, Irmo Lórien, lest your juvenile mind fail to comprehend what you have brought upon the Valar, and upon Arda also._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo went further towards her once more, and brought her far from the door, and he lifted her and began to carry her down the steps of Namo's Halls.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel now had little strength to resist his embrace, yet she sent heartfelt plea from the very depths of her _féa_, not minding whether Irmo heard it or not:

_Valar help me...Ilúvatar aid me...may I meet with Námo once more, and let him be freed from such sorrowful confinement!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo spoke, his voice clear and ringing:

_You would use their power against me? Use that power when Manwe stands likely bound, possibly worse... When Varda has been lost from the Valar and we know not to hither she went? You would use such?!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel now spoke, her voice echoing clearly throughout the Halls:

_Ai! By the Time that lay beneath the Earthen Soil, and the Time that lay beneath the lofty Skies! I would use such power if you continue to imprison me within your hold! For the Ainulindale lay e'er abounding within us all, yet you have now become distant from it!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo became almost frightened, and he spoke:

_But you have no power... And Namo has not any strength to lift a finger and change time.... How can this be?!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Amaniel spoke, and escaped his hold at the same time:

_Power I may have naught in hróa now - naught in the Fourth Age. Yet the Power of the Beginnings of Ea lay abounding within me, and this I shalt use if needed! For the Power of Ainulindale shall restore all that was once lost within me!_

And even as she spoke these words, she felt her strength and power return to her gradually, for only her voice was needed to rekindle such.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Irmo rushed after her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yet swiftly did she environ Irmo within a realm of music that sang sweet and lilting, and it seemed Irmo had not the Will nor the Power to resist such; for it was the beauty and enchantment of her voice, akin to that of Lúthien's own, entangled of Maiarin and Eldarin kin, and Valarin also on her own part.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 29, 2022)

Her voice was beautiful, entwined with Dawn and Dusk in a single moment, shining as a radiant Light upheld for all.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 29, 2022)

And thus was Irmo enchanted by it, yet he could not walk further, for they stood distant, and a barrier lay betwixt them by the Will of Amaniel. He attempted a few times to break through, yet found that he could not.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 29, 2022)

And he spoke, gazing at her:

_Why are you doing...how?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 29, 2022)

Amaniel spoke in response, her voice sweet and lilting:

_Such is the Power of Ainulindale...a Memory restored, and Time reversed. For such lay as the beginning of all, the most powerful of Moments. Resist it with all thy strength...yet thou shalt find that thou canst not do so._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 29, 2022)

Yet just as she said this a loud clang rang out from the chamber which Namo was locked within, and following the loud noise came the sound as an ignition of fire. At this, Irmo began to turn pale, yet he spoke naught, yet it was evident that concern laid on them both.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 29, 2022)

And swiftly did Amaniel cease the enchantment, and she grasped Irmo's hand promptly, and demanded:

_The key lieth in thy hand, nay? Hand it o'er...let me save him!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 29, 2022)

Irmo looked suddenly down into the palm of his hand and his face went completely pale. He spoke with hesitation:

_The key... its not..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 29, 2022)

Amaniel sighed, and spoke:

_Then there lay only one choice. I have not the full Power to do it, and what may happen afterwards may indeed grieve both you and Námo greatly, yet..._

She paused, and shook her head before continuing:

_It must be done. For Námo...for all of the Valar...for the Fate of Arda..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 29, 2022)

Irmo stopped, and by some way he was able to move. He held her close to him, this time not in a conflicting way but gently, and he spoke:

_What are you doing? I am here... I may aid you..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 29, 2022)

Amaniel gazed upon him, in firmness yet mingled with concern:

_The Power of Ainulindale must be used to reverse what hath come to pass, and break open Námo's confinements. Hast thou the power to do such?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Irmo spoke:

_I believe that such may be possible, yet for you, it seems hopeless and bleak. If it may protect you, I shall._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Amaniel responded:

_Yet I would gladly use up all my remaining Power if it meant saving him..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

At that moment, the sound of the flames grew louder, and a small heat filled the room, Irmo spoke:

_We must move with haste. Grab each sword you can find in his upper quarters, swiftly!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Thus Amaniel swiftly rushed up the stairs of his Halls, traversing e'en the highest Chambers of Andanéya, and soon she returned promptly with 15. She spoke in haste:

_Shall such suffice? 15? Shall it be enough to shatter his confinements?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Just then was Irmo spoke to by another voice:

_They have taken our land... Where now are you? Find the silver cord. It will be the sign that I still yet live in this land... The sign that my love goes onward._

His face turned grim and pale with trouble.

_I must leave, Ithilwen. Take the swords. If all of these do you use at the same moment, his bonds should surely break. Now before you may go, I offer a final confession. 'Tis I who burned the key. 'Tis all I._

And with that final word, he tossed the cloak over his face and rushed out of the Halls.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Upon this Moment it was then, that Amaniel, by the Power of Ainulindale, raised up all 15 swords; and they broke forth through the doors, and were unhindered by the blazing flames; the constraints of Námo were shattered, and the Ruler of Time finally freed. Amaniel, with what strength still remained within her, carried Námo out of the chamber, and led him upon the fleet of stairs so that they may dwell upon Andanéya, highest upon all, so that the Darkness of the Enemy would assail them the lesser.

As Amaniel set him down gently, she pleaded in desperate tones, hoping that he could hear her:

_Cuita ar orta, Námo Mandos, oiale ninya melda Vala. Cuita ar orta...
(Awaken and rise, Námo Mandos, e'er my most beloved Vala. Awaken and rise...)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Immediately he heaved a sigh, and his eyes opened, and he spoke to her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And Amaniel was gladdened, for her voice held poignancy, and held him e'er the closer, and spoke in relief:

_At last...you have awoken...my heart and féa are delighted upon our reunion...Irmo attempted to bring me away from thee, yet I resisted him..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Once more the terrible voice of Morgoth rang:

_See now what has happened? If you shall not take my ruling willingly, then you shall have it against your will!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And it was this time that Amaniel found power in her voice to rebel against the Great Enemy, and her voice rang through the entirety of Arda e'er the greater:

_See now how thou hast brought the End of a great Age against the Will of the Valar! See now how thou shalt fall by our hand! My Light shall shatter thy Darkness e'ermore till naught is left of it! The Ninth Arata of Arda hath spoken!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And at that moment, his voice rang clear through her head, and he tormented her with many visions, since he had some control over her, and he made her to be immobilized, since a part of herself was in his grasp.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And Amaniel was indeed incapacitated with much agony, yet she held on, for Námo was e'er beside her, and held her e'er the closer upon hearing her cries of pain.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And he took her outside of his Halls after gaining strength, and he brought her to the edge of his gates, and he spoke to her, inquiring of her what now should be done.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And to this did Amaniel inquire in response, of whether they should flee, yet her heart was troubled, for she knew that upon the Moment they fled with Vaire would Morgoth come forth and destroy the Halls of Awaiting promptly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And upon that moment, one was seen walking in a cloak, tattered and worn, Vaire. And she spoke:

_Amaniel, Namo.... Where hath you gone? Do you still dwell here? Long had I journeyed, and long shall I grieve._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Amaniel was the first to respond in thought:

_Vaire, Vaire, we are here...ne'er would we forsake thee..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Vaire rushed then beside to where they hid, and tears welled in her eyes as she saw them, and she spoke:

_We must go, to fight... But fore, I am gladdened that our eyes may meet, and our weary limbs rest here._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Amaniel inquired, this time to Námo, with concern:

_Shall it be so? These Halls cannot fall either...they must be preserved, nay?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Vaire came beside Amaniel, and lifted her up, kissing her gently and speaking:

_Daughter, things are worse... Far worse. Este and the others have gone to hide, seeking to find Angband by a secret path. The Eldar have gone with them. Lorien has fallen. The peaks of Taniquetil were set ablaze with dark flames... Come, fight... We have no choice, it is for Varda, for Manwe... We must._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And hearing these words, Amaniel was deeply troubled, and at once ran to the doors and prepared to leave, yet Námo held her back and grasped her arm gently, and bade her cease further movement. In bewilderment did Amaniel turn, and inquire:

_Manen, Námo? Manen?
(Why, Námo? Why?)_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And Vaire, too inquired of him:

_Why are you doing this, Mandos? We must..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yet Mandos responded swiftly:

_Am I not Ruler of these Halls? Shall I not at least attempt to preserve them for as long as may be?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Vaire drew near to him and spoke, comforting him:

_Have we not a great duty to the Valar? Stone may fall away, yet it was built from the earth, and when earthen soil consumes it, who shall grieve? Yet our family in every sense, our brothers and sisters in arms among the Valar, if they shalt perish for the walls of your stronghold how greatly shall I weep tears unnumbered. What is of stone has weight alone, and no bearing._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yet Námo countered once more:

_Vaire, it seems the Tides of the Future are concealed from you. You have not seen all. E'en if we intervened, little Hope there lay. Though it be not none, the Tides of Fate shall not be altered. Nauva i nauva. What shall be, will be. And though you say you may shed Tears Unnumbered, 'tis I who hath e'er concealed them, yet my heart weeps e'er the greater abounding in lamentation unending for those who have suffered and perished, yet knowing I cannot change anything. For Fate may be my portion, yet I have no control o'er it. Solitude may be my Fate, and thus I cannot go against it. You are not the one who may stand beside me. You have not seen all. Grieve thou may upon hearing this, yet Amaniel hath seen greater, and only she hath the strength and Power to stand beside me, and not fade upon walking knowing Fates._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Vaire's eyes clouded with tears, and she spoke, her voice laden with sorrows:

_Say what you may, Namo, for ever you have. Yet I shall not remain here. Stand safe and secure along the walls of your Halls while tidings of others perishing reaches my ears if any survive yet to bear it! Before Varda had left, I gave her a promise, that I would fight for her, beside her, and defend the Valar, defend Arda, till the End. I had hoped that it was a promise we all kept, unspoken, and that the only reason why I had never heard you speak of such was for the reason that such fates never came upon us... But I was wrong. I don't want to live here, Namo. I never have. Your ways of solitude, I treasure them, but I long to be beside those whom I love. All those whom I love. Come with me.. Please. We must.._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And Námo was indeed moved upon these words, yet he gazed down at Amaniel ere he responded:

_I cannot leave my own realm. If thou shalt leave, I bid thee swift, and safe upon ev'ry passing Moment of Time that cometh henceforth. Yet again, I cannot leave these Halls, and I shalt protect them till my very End, till the End of All Things, and Amaniel shalt remain beside me._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Tears streamed down Vaire's face, and at length she spoke:

_I must... But how can you forsake them? How can you go on, hiding, knowing that this may be the end... Knowing that you could stop it, that you could fight... how?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Námo shook his head, sighed, and answered:

_I have seen all, as e'er was my portion. The Tides of the Future are not concealed from me, and nay from Amaniel either. We have both seen it. Valinor will fall. E'en if we intervened, 'tis too late. The Moment hath passed, and cannot e'er return again. Forgive me, Vaire. Yet this promise you made would not be broken by the desires of thy heart, and thus I urge thee to fulfil it swift as thou may._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Vaire spoke:

_Shall they then be saved? Shall we free them, and defeat Morgoth? What shall come? If this gift you have to know, share it! What have they been through? What must be done?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Námo closed his eyes, for indeed he wished not to speak of such, yet uttered them nonetheless:

_Varda and Manwe will be saved, despite the great flames that envelop them, yet you will not be harmed. Lórien hath fallen, yet Irmo and Este shall be reunited. The Seas will rage in utter turmoil against the wrath of Morgoth, yet the Trees of Yavanna shall be felled amongst many. Though many of the Eldar may fall, for Morgoth hath e'er hated them, and sees them as the next enemy of his._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

She gasped with wonder, and then inquired:

_And how..? How shall this be done?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Námo raised an eyebrow, and answered:

_Question not my thoughts, and my prophecies. By the bidding of Fate shalt they come to pass. Ponder not too greatly of them._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Yet Vaire pleaded with him:

_What am I to do? Where am I to go?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Námo sighed once more, and spoke:

_You must flee my Halls, without me or Amaniel by thy side, yet you shall not be alone, for the Valar and Eldar shall accompany thee. All shall traverse to Angband within 4 days' time. Follow them, and be e'er near them, and thus sundered thou shalt not be in your purpose._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And then it was that Vaire spoke her final farewell, and she left the Halls of Mandos behind her, firstly traversing alone, yet with hope of finding the Valar.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And thus it was that Námo and Amaniel remained side by side in the Halls of Awaiting, as e'er they did, gazing from afar, and knowing of Moments of the Future, and conversing in silent thought. And it was that Amaniel inquired:

_Did we make the right choice? Do you regret it, if at all?_

And swift was the response of the Ruler of Time:

_Nay, I do not. You knew of it well also, for we share the Gift of Time as One. Avaro naeth. These Halls shall prevail and be preserved, and so shall you._

Amaniel smiled, and echoed:

_And so shall you also. For ne'er sundered shall we be._

Námo echoed likewise:

_Indeed. Remain with me. Stand e'er beside me, Ninya Almalaurie._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And once more the clear voice of Morgoth rang:

_Hide if you should wish, Valar, but no power have you! For all your royalty is gone! And all that now remains are cities of the mindless Firstborn!_

Yet raising against him was another voice, that of Eonwe:

_We do not hide! It is you who cowers in fear! Release then Varda and Manwe! Hope we shall take and harbor until the End, and that Hope shall be your lasting demise!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And hearing these voices from afar was Amaniel mingled with Hope, and Despair:

_It seems there lay some Hope, nay?_

Yet Námo added:

_Yet it will fade. It will not last long. We have seen it. Eonwe will be taken also, then Ilmare._

Suddenly, a thought occured, and Amaniel swiftly inquired:

_What of Airanin?_

Námo raised an eyebrow, and spoke:

_Why do you ask of such? Had she not fallen long ago?_

Though Amaniel retaliated:

_Is it not Time that she return, in one way or another?_

And upon these words did Námo become silent, and his brows were furrowed in deepest thought, for both knew well of what she meant.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And as they spoke, Morgoth laughed, and following his great mirth came shouts and screams from Eonwe, and Eonwe shouted in apparent agony:

_The Honor of my father does not die with your fraud of lorship-! _

Once more he shouted.

_I am the second in line after my father, and it I who stand as--_

Again his agony was revealed.

_the rightful king till he takes his pla-ce!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Amaniel afar in the Halls of Mandos sighed as she saw all of this, and spoke:

_Swiftly do these Moments occur. Ai, Eonwe...how I grieve for thee. Yet such must come to pass._

And Námo added silently:

_For the bidding of Fate is not so suddenly altered upon fleeting Moments._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Yet Eonwe was strong, and far-off he slew the bands of Orcs that approached him, and he rose in glory, and spoke once more to Morgoth:

_Now do I bear the sword of my father! 'Tis I who stand as the rightful king! Your crown has broken, Moringotto!_

And upon that very moment, the crown of Morgoth shattered, and he was filled with wrath.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yet Amaniel was surprised, for she had not foreseen this. Yet Námo gazed e'er upon his solemn ways, e'er aiding Amaniel upon her envisioning of the bidding of Future Moments.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Yet a short time later, Morgoth laughed:

_Escape now from my grasp, Eonwe! You shall fall, just as your father!_

And far-off, many fell dragons rose up, and Eonwe was brutally wounded, yet after a valiant battle, he prevailed. Yet still, he was now weakening, his hands had been scorched by Morgoth's fire, and his limbs were slow to walk.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Námo afar off then spoke to Amaniel:

_See now, of what I had spoken of Hope fading?_

And Amaniel nodded, for she knew that his visions would ne'er be astray.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And a young voice rang out, that of Lírë:

_Strength for Eonwe!_

And she ran forward with many of her company who followed behind the Valar, and they sang and fought.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

And Amaniel whispered as she saw these events, her voice laden in sorrow:

_Lirë, thou shalt not last for long, nay? Or have my envisions been faltering in their accuracies once again?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And as Lírë went on, it seemed she had heard Amaniel:

_I shall prevail! All that I shall ask is to see my lordship once more, even in the last moments of war! I shall fight! We shall fight!_

And all of her company joined in her shouts, for they were courageous and fierce.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 30, 2022)

Amaniel was deeply surprised by such, and wondered of how Lirë could have heard her voice, yet she spoke, her voice seemingly distant, yet warm:

_Young Lirë, fair and valiant thou may be, yet against the Threads of Time and Fate that rule all, one is powerless..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

And as Amaniel spoke, Lírë shouted to her company:

_What good is power? Power corrupts! Look what has befallen Morgoth! Power I do not seek, only honor. Honor for my Kingdom. Honor for Valinore!

Honor, for Valinore!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 1, 2022)

Amaniel was moved by their words, yet knew well that such would only be too ephemeral. 

Reading her thoughts, Námo added softly to Amaniel:

_It cannot last, and it will not last. For Time is only a Moment, and as these Moments rise and fall, many in battle shall fall also, and few remain. _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 2, 2022)

And just as these words were spoken, many of the company of Lire were defeated.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 2, 2022)

And Amaniel closed her eyes, and heaved a great sigh, yet Námo came forth, and placed a gentle hand on her shoulder to comfort her. She soon spoke:

_Methinks that all of the Lands of the Valar have now fallen, save ours. Morgoth shall come against us and our Halls quite soon, as his last attempt, yet he will fall._

To this did Námo add:

_And we shall protect our Halls e'ermore, till the End of All._

Amaniel nodded, and for a while, naught was spoken betwixt the two.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 2, 2022)

And far off where this battle occurred, once more Eonwe spoke: 

_Still shall we prevail! Elbereth Varda, the Mother of myself and my own kin, she hath told us that darkness shall fall! Night shall not prevail! We shall!_

Then Morgoth looked with anger towards Eonwe and spoke: 

_Light?_

He laughed.

_Your light is gone! Your mother is under the reign of Darkness, and you are pierced with spikes of venom that remain innumerable!_

And as he spoke, Eonwe was greatly pierced, and he fell in pain to the ground, shouting through his agony.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 2, 2022)

Amaniel spoke in sorrow as she envisioned this:

_Such was the very spikes of venom that Morgoth had restrained me under...now the Herald of Manwe hath fallen under it also...may he be liberated! May such not be his portion, his Fate to bear!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 2, 2022)

Yet Morgoth laughed as if he had heard her:

_Worse shall his punishment be! Worse, because of you!_

And at that moment, the spikes of venom upon Eonwe became tripled in number, and tides of the venom were sent forth to him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

Upon hearing this, Amaniel was deeply troubled, and she was well able to sense the agony of Eonwe in _féa_, and in her desperation she exclaimed:

_Nay! Let this not be! Power of Ainulindale within me reverse all upon Eonwe!_

To her slight surprise this worked, and the chains of poison upon the Herald of Manwe were shattered, and he was freed, and his power restored., and it seemed the wrath of Morgoth was turned e'er the greater again upon the Golden Flower of Mandos. Yet the power of Amaniel, e'er fading, was now diminished e'er the greater, and she slipped to the ground in her exhaustion. Yet Námo caught her and held her close. and he spoke:

_Your Power hath been spent yet again. Do not use it so swiftly, or else you shall fall completely into the Fading Bounds of Time, of which you are already drawing near to, and it would be long ere you awaken again._

She knew well of the meaning behind his words, and thus rested in his embrace.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

Eonwe then rose, unsheathed his father's sword, and cried out:

_Who among you hath done this? Who hath released me? Surely such was not Morgoth! His power is felt as chain and sword, yet what I have now felt was gentle, and indeed freeing! Who among you hath done this great deed? O Let them be honored for this, if ever any live to hold them in memory! If nay, I say that they shall be honored with silence, for the deeds that they have wrought are great, very great! If only I may see your face, the Grace of the Twofold Sky-kin and their Herald; myself, shall not be withheld from you!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

And far off there came the response of Námo to Eonwe:

_'Tis Amaniel who spoke those words, yet her Power is fading swiftly. She hath little strength to speak, let alone leave these Halls and come to thee._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

And upon hearing these words, Eonwe was moved with pity for her, and he granted her some strength by his words, that while she had no power, some strength was restored her.

_Amaniel, I thank thee for this gift. 'Tis a great offering. I offer in return._

Yet upon seeing this, Morgoth was ever the more angered, and he shouted in the midst of his wrath:

_Tripled shall be the pain of Eonwe, tripled the portion of Alasaila, and her wretched husband, and this shall be because of you! Twicefold shall be the suffering of the Children of Iluvatar, and also shall your pain and weakness increase that you may not save them! And one final thing I say-_

He laughed.

_Perhaps the worst to you.... A hundred fold more shall be the pain and punishment of Mandos who stands ere you, and all this has come about because of you!_

And upon that moment all that he said came to pass, and was set in motion. Worse were all the suffering for those in battle, and Eonwe was once more chained, and he shouted as swords of fire slashed about him. And yet the worst for Amaniel and Namo was yet to come, but had already been set into motion.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

Amaniel in her desperation stood once more, and exclaimed:

_Nay! I-_

Yet ere any further word could be uttered by her, Námo spoke instead:

_I reverse all of this! May the Power of Morgoth be diminished greatly, and the Light of the Valar and Children of Ilúvatar shine Abounding! All be reversed! We shall prevail!_

His voice echoed across all plains and fields forth from his Halls, loud and booming, and Morgoth was deeply disturbed and wished to harm them, yet found he could not, for his power had been taken, and all his plans thwarted - or so it seemed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

Morgoth then thought to himself of his dark devises and spoke:

_Still the power of Amani remains my own! Time be as I command!_

And then all that had been was once again, just as Morgoth desired, yet then it was that he was even further more enraged upon Amaniel and Namo, and in a single moment, he struck them. Namo was enveloped in chains, and Amaniel fell to the ground for lack of strength. And Morgoth yelled:

_Now it is that I have all the power!_

And from his hand shone the Silmaril that had been Amaniel's, and all were astonished at his ownership of such.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

Amaniel rose weakly, and spoke in a last attempt to free Námo:

_What strength lay within me...what Power I still hold...let all of it be used to save Námo! Let all of it...pass to him! Let him be freed, and may all dark devises of Morgoth ne'er harm him again!_

And as soon as these words were uttered, a bright Light enveloped his Halls, and Námo was liberated and shielded from all Darkness, yet Amaniel rose no more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

And while Amaniel was not gone completely, her strength was weakened very greatly, and she struggled, even to stand. Namo glanced at her deeply, and sadness rose within him.

And far off Morgoth laughed and shouted in glory. For it seemed he had conquered all, and all were locked away, hidden, and kept in chains. Yet one rose against him, one who was courageous. 

_Take that jewel from your hand, cast your crown to the floor! You have no honor! You may steal our rulers, but you cannot purchase our love!
You cower in fear, a fortress of blackened stone to conceal your insecurity. Your jealousy is kept under the guise of fire and ash! Take down your high stature for it is meaningless! Give us our King! Give us our Queen! We shall never be slaves to you! We shall defy you! You cannot buy our love, and little have you done to earn it, and none in the way that would make us grant it!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

And this voice seemed to be that of Irmo, and further strength was renewed in Námo. Thus he held Amaniel close, and transferred some of his power to her, so that she could be preserved from fell devises also.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

And Irmo spoke further to his brother:

_Brother, pardon my words and actions against you.Astray were my deeds. Allow me to offer you strength... Yet I shall repay you by my power against Moringotto. Sooner shall I fade than to return to you in dishonor, a defeated one._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

Námo was sorrowed once more, yet answered swiftly to Irmo:

_I pardon thee fully. Yet what must be, shall be. Nauva i nauva. May you be preserved, nonetheless. Fade not so swiftly, my brethren..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

Irmo spoke:

_Though my words have tried to harbor hope, brother, I must speak to you...I feel this may be the End... That Darkness has stolen each beam of light, and that not even our King or Queen stands to save and preserve us... Rule given to this fell one... Would that this came naught._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

Yet now it was Amaniel who spoke, yet her voice remained hoarse and weak:

_Nay...our Halls are the place where Moringotto shall fall...we have seen it...there is Hope...it remains...e'ermore..._

Námo followed on, in soft tones to Amaniel:

_Conserve what strength you still have...speak naught for now._

Thus the Ninth Arata heeded his words, and remained silent.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

And in that moment, a small voice spoke to Amaniel, one that was broken, weaker even than herself, barely speaking in full words: 

_Eleni.. el... Nin.... vel...ci.._

This was the voice of Varda.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 3, 2022)

And upon that Moment Amaniel was deeply grieved, and she repeated:

_Nin veleth ci, nin veleth ci, Elentári..._

And it seemed her words sufficed enough to restore most strength within the Kindler of Stars, though not all.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 3, 2022)

And with relief upon hearing from Amaniel, Varda moved, and the chains that environed her with spikes emitted much venom, and she was brought to deep suffering and unbearable pain. Therefore she did not respond. 

And Morgoth upon seeing this connection was deeply angered, and once more he rose against the Kindler of Stars, and spoke:

_A fool were you to try and speak with Alasaila! Now a hundred times worse shall I make her suffering, and may it increase at each wave, so that in time, unbearable shall it be. Watch! See what you have done, Mornedhel!_

And upon this moment, all that he had said was brought to fulfillment, and he forced Amaniel to see the Star-kindler, and placed upon her the immense guilt that he should have borne himself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 4, 2022)

Yet once again Amaniel rose against Morgoth, for what he had done would lead to his downfall, since now she could connect with Varda more easily through seeing her, and in powerful tones she uttered:

_Varda Elentári, Kindler of the Stars! Manwë Sulimo, Guider of the Winds! May both of you be liberated and healed from these chains of venom that restrain you! May both of your powers be restored!_

Once again did such come to pass. Varda and Manwë were freed, and Morgoth’s darkness over them were vastly diminished. Yet the power of Amaniel was fading ever the greater, and once more she struggled to stand, but Námo came beside her and steadied her.

Now despite the warnings and repeated futile pleas of Námo, the féa of Amaniel was kindled with a distant but well-renewed flame of starlight. With what strength she still had, she fled at once from the Halls of Mandos, and after much time arrived at last to where Varda stood in fully restored power and light. She grasped the Valie's arms, the silken cloak of starlight wrapping around her, and Amaniel fell into her embrace, and whispered:

_Elbereth...ninya Elentári...le nallon si dinguruthos...A tiro nin, ninya Elentári...Entulesse o nin..._
(Elbereth...my Queen of the Stars...here I cry to thee beneath the shadow of death...O look at me, my Queen of the Stars...Return to me...)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

And speaking was Elbereth, who took the hand of Eleniel, and kissed it, speaking:

_Ah, ninya Eleni.. Entulesse o nin._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 31, 2022)

Yet at once Amaniel heard the voice of Námo in utter desperation, calling for her:

_Amaniel! Ninya Almalaurie! Do not go! It is not safe out there! You must return!_

And the heart of Eleniel was deeply conflicted, and she began to move away from Elbereth.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

And as she left, the hands of Morgoth once more closed over Elbereth and Manwe, and they were again captured and chained.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 31, 2022)

And Amaniel grieved for their fates, yet she returned to the Halls of Mandos, for there was little she could now do, and stood beside him once more as he embraced her.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

And he stood beside her, and seemed to hold her close to him, and his love was given to her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 31, 2022)

And Amaniel spoke:

_It saddens me that I cannot do anything, that I may only stand beside you, and watch as others suffer._

Yet Mandos answered:

_It must be this way._

Amaniel nodded.

_Indeed. For I have no power, and cannot fight beside them e'en if I wanted to._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 1, 2022)

And rushing then into the chamber came Ilmare, her raiment stained with ash and dust, and she bore only a small sword, and her breathing was yet heavy and slow. And she spoke:

_Pardon me... Mandos... Yet if refuge this place be... Let me stay... I beg..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

Yet it was not Mandos who gazed upwards first, but rather Amaniel, and she flew forth and embraced Ilmare with open arms, speaking:

_O, Ilmare! Stay if you must, for this is the only place that hath not fallen! What of Eonwe, and Varda, and Manwe?_

Yet her strength was failing, and soon she slipped to the ground, though Námo aided her once more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 1, 2022)

And Ilmare spoke:

_Ah, Hannon-le..._

Tears flooded her eyes.

_Oh! Would if you were not right, Amaniel! Everything, everything has fallen..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

Amaniel spoke to Ilmare in tones of sadness:

_I see the Tides of the Future, aided by Námo. How do you think I would not know of this...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 1, 2022)

And Ilmare paid little heed to this, because she did not understand it, and she spoke:

_Elbereth, they've taken her.. And Manwe too... Everything is darkened._

Tears streamed down her face, and Amaniel held out her arms to embrace her, and Ilmare fell deeply into the embrace and wept upon the shoulder of the Maia of Mandos, and she spoke:

_Oh, Amaniel... Everything, it's gone. What Valie still stand? What Valar yet live?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

Amaniel shook her head, and spoke softly:

_Avaro naeth. All will be well in the End. Hold Hope. Trust me._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 1, 2022)

And Ilmare spoke:

_How can you say that? It's a burning fire out there... The Eldar have never suffered so much... And the Valar... And now, Eonwe, leading a charge towards Morgoth. _

Tears flooded her eyes.

_Oh, Amaniel, I'm such a coward.... I should've gone with him... I just, I couldn't, I, didn't want to...but I should have._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

Amaniel gazed lovingly at Ilmare, and responded:

_If you were a coward, then what am I? A fool? I have stood here, and have not even fought once. I stand in lesser honour and valour than you, Ilmare. Call yourself not a coward. For e'er do I hold honour in your heart, and in my own._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 1, 2022)

And Ilmare looked at her and spoke:

_But he shall die, and without any help from me, from I who love him... 'Tis very sad. For he is like a brother to me... And in all things I have loved him._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 1, 2022)

And Amaniel knew that Eonwe was chained, and by her will her sword Lúmornacil flew forth beyond the borders of Námo's Halls, and came to Eonwe, and all restraints that were placed upon him were shattered, and he was freed. And the sword of Amaniel returned to her hand ere Morgoth realised who had liberated the Herald of Manwe.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And as Ilmare sensed that he had been freed, she hugged Amaniel and spoke to her:

_Oh! Hannon-le, and yet I fear he shall go back, shall he not? He will not remain free... I know... He will fight as the valiant brethren he ever was, and I only hope, hope that his valour reaches not farther than his skill dare to go._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel nodded sadly.

_He may indeed...I fear he knoweth not of the dangers that are laid ere him, and many others._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And Ilmare looked at Amaniel intently, speaking:

_Yet you know- do you not? You know the ways in which he shall walk. You know it all! Tell me, Amaniel! Please! Tell me before it is too late!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

And Amaniel gazed back at Mandos, and he spoke:

_Eonwe will suffer much, yet time and time again Amaniel shall free him. But soon that shall be found out. Morgoth will come here, and attempt to seize Amaniel._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And Ilmare began to weep, and she spoke:

_Nay! It cannot be so! You- you'll protect her, won't you? Push back time, Mandos! Please! You cannot let her- and him, how could you?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel now spoke:

_No...you don't understand, Ilmare. Time cannot be reversed...this suffering cannot happen once more..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

But Ilmare pleaded further with her:

_He will die, Amaniel! You may even-! You can't do this, please!_

And as she saw little hope from Amaniel she went at once and pulled on the robes of Mandos, and begged him:

_Mandos! Please! Save them-_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Amaniel spoke once more, in sorrowful tones:

_Ilmare...if Time was reversed, all these events would just happen again. What is the point of that? Eonwe hath suffered much...this I know of...but...Morgoth was never truly after him. Who was the first one that he bound in chains far before this battle? It was myself, nay? Is that not whom he is truly after?_​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Ilmare gasped, her mouth agape, and she spoke:

_You are right, in some ways, and yet he is the prince... There is no doubt that Morgoth wishes to destroy and demolish our rulers... No doubt...

Yet you must go- now... Come with me into the tunnels, where dwell the women and children. You shall be safe there!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Mandos countered:

_We have seen already that Morgoth shall come against us in these Halls, and here he shall fall. If you seek safety, you may go there yourself._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

She looked at Mandos and spoke:

_Please, I plead with you, do not-!_

And she wept.

_Please... What shall Valinor have left if both you two shall fall?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Mandos countered once more:

_Did I e'er say that we shall fall? 'Tis Morgoth who shall, not us._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet she looked deeply at him and spoke:

_But he shall challenge you, nay? Shall you not suffer at his hands?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Mandos nodded.

_And so shall Amaniel, mayhap even greater. But 'tis needed. We have come this far. It must happen, yet the Light will prevail._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Ilmare pleaded once more:

_Please, I beg ye... Leave this place... Do not subject yourselves to torment-! There is refuge beneath Valinor.... Go there..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel spoke:

_I have stood e'er in these Halls. I will protect them with him. Go, Ilmare. Be safe...go..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

But Ilmare spoke:

_Safe? Safety is not what I seek... Under Valinor I may only cower in fear... I wish to aid you, aid you both._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Mandos spoke:

_How can you aid others, when you have not aided yourself first? Go, and heed the words of Amaniel._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Ilmare spoke in response:

_How can I do such? I care little for my own safety. My mother, my queen is chained, the same fate is true for her husband, our king, I've lost everything, every part of my kin save you. Eonwe is marching into death- what have I else?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Mandos spoke:

_You have yourself, and I ask you to take care of that. For what Morgoth shall do in these Halls are something you would not wish to see._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Ilmare spoke back:

_I have seen so much yet already.. I should wish to protect what is left of my kin._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel spoke:

_What is left? Very few. If you wish to protect them, go to them. And 'tis not I. Go to the rest, and shield them._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

But Ilmare countered:

_And you- who shall protect you?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel spoke:

_The one who stands beside me. Námo Mandos. He e'er hath, and e'er will._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And Ilmare responded:

_And him, who shall protect him?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel smiled.

_That shall be I. For as we stand together, we protect each other. Now go, Ilmare. Time runs out swiftly, and alters upon a single Moment. Flee!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Ilmare pleaded at final:

_How can I forsake what remains of my kin? Not the Eldar, but ye?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amaniel responded:

_Nay, Ilmare. You have not forsaken me, e'en if we stand distant. Go...flee from these Halls. Ne'er were they your place to remain in._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Ilmare gasped, speaking:

_You shall die without me... And I shall return, grieving, beating my breast for my failure to protect you._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

Yet Amaniel spoke once more:

_I do not fear death. Go now...I bid thee! Go!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And so led by the commands of Amaniel, Ilmare gave a final word of farewell, and by the bidding of Mandos, she left and came through mountains and forests, and near to the edge of Valinor.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

And Amaniel stood beside Mandos once more, e'er awaiting for the moment when Morgoth would come against them.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And Ilmare came to the gates of Valinor, and asked that she may enter, and was permitted in by Eonwe who then stood upon the throne in place of his valiant father.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 2, 2022)

And now it was that Morgoth came forth, and entered the Halls of Mandos, and Amaniel held up her sword Lúmornacil, and spoke in powerful tones:

_Here thou shalt fall, Moringotto, by this sword I hold in my hand, Lúmornacil!_

And she charged forth, intending to wound him thousandfold.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

And as this happened, far off near Valinor, Ilmare came before Eonwe and spoke to him:

_Hannon-le, that you have permitted my passage._

And Eonwe greeted her:

_Peace, sister... In this time of fear, I bid ye not be frightened. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yet Morgoth was not so swiftly assailed, and he sent forth chains bound in spikes of venom once more. Yet Amaniel was only too familiar with this, and Lúmornacil flew forth, cutting through them all, and struck Morgoth, and he was deeply angered and pained.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And gently, by the guards of Eonwe, Ilmare was led to the hidden tunnels beneath Valinor, and she bid them farewell as she greeted the women and children among Eldar who still yet lived. And they were gladdened to see her, for they did not know if any save Eonwe lived yet.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And Morgoth still, foolish as he was, used more chains to bind her, yet Lúmornacil broke them all, and shattered them thousandfold. And she cried:

_Ha! See now, you ruthless imbecile, Fallen One! What do you now have? What can you now do? Calad o i Silmaril cuita oiale!_

A great Light shone forth, for Morgoth still unjustly held the Silmaril, and it pierced him deeply, and scorched his very frame so greatly that he could not move. In this moment Lúmornacil flew forth once more, and dealt 7 great wounds upon the Fallen Vala, and he fell to his knees. Amaniel spoke once more:

_Fallen One! Too much injustice hath come forth from thy hand! 'Tis only right that thou witness thy own end by the hand of whom thou harbour greatest hatred and wrath towards!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And Ilmare spoke to those who dwelt hidden:

_Hear me, ye peoples of Valinor! Above every shadow rides the sun! We shall yet be triumphant! Ye who wish to be honorable, ye who seek valour and truth! All ye who have love for your country! I say to ye, fight! May the emblem of Valinor never fall bleak, nor the shields of Valinor cloven! Tarnished though we may be, our hearts cannot be touched by the ashen soil and fumes that fly! We have something that never anyone, nay Morgoth nor any of his servants may rob us of, for within you all lay Hope, Dignity, Honor and Valour! All are born for times forlorn!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And as Ilmare's words were spoken, Amaniel raised her sword, and brought it down upon Morgoth, yet he in his last attempt proceeded to block it with his hammer Grond.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And as Ilmare stood, and she spoke, one of the mothers among the Eldar came to her, saying:

_Princess of Valinor, I beg of ye. Take these, my children. For the sun is yet falling and my need to protect my son is the greater. He is in battle. Besides, well can I see the goodness of your love and strength and wisdom of your heart! Bade them well!_

And giving to Ilmare two small children, one, only a small babe, and the other a child of young stature, the mother left in haste, and fled from the tunnel with hope yet within her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And still, far off did Amaniel and Morgoth hold their battle, yet Amaniel had the upper hand.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And Ilmare stood beside the children, holding and comforting them as their mother ran off into the battle.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And at long last Amaniel broke the hammer of Grond, aided by Námo, and the Fallen Vala feared greatly of what was now to come.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And far off in Valinor, Eonwe marched, summoning what remained yet of his kin, gathering them towards him for the battle, that they might prevail, with these words:

_Arise I say to ye who still remain! If yet your hope and truth remains, if yet your kingdom or fortress stands tall, you have something to fight for! May the cause of our hearts be the bidding of our blades to be drawn! FORE!_

And with that, Eonwe charged onwards with his mighty and valiant army.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And now Morgoth thought of his devious plans once more, and sent forth a myriad of spikes on their own that flew forth swiftly and accurately, each tipped with venom thousandfold greater than what had been before. And Amaniel drove forth Lúmornacil as it flew forth e'er the swifter and unhindered by the evils of Morgoth, and impaled him deeply.

Upon this moment Námo saw the spikes coming forth, and he altered the Bounds of Time e'er so subtly, so that some of the spikes were shattered and obliterated completely, though he could not destroy all, and the remaining half struck Amaniel as she staggered backwards in pain. But now she outstretched her hand, and Lúmornacil went through Moringotto, with the remnant of the Silmaril bursting out its great Light, and he fell, pierced by both sword and radiance.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And far off, Eonwe battled in leagues as he journeyed, for the Orc-band had drawn too near.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And following his defeat, the hróa of Moringotto dissipated completely so that none was of left of it, and such was the end of the Dark Lord. Yet e'en though his lesser servants remained, they were vanquished swiftly by Eonwe and his army, for few had valour and glory as they did.

And Amaniel lay softly in the embrace of Námo, and with his Powers of Time he healed most of her wounds, though not completely, for some of the poison still remained.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And upon this same moment, the leagues of Morgoth gained some upperhand, and Eonwe fell from his steed, still fighting despite of his position.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yet coming forth now was Vaire, armed with sword in hand, and there she came to the aid of Eonwe, and slew many who opposed her.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And so Eonwe stumbled to his feet in suffering, mortally wounded. And then it was that a great dragon, a fell beast took him by surprise and attacked him from behind, hurling him towards the ground.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yet from behind once more Lúmornacil flew forth, and wounded the dragon greatly till it fell, and moved no more. And Amaniel stood once more, and came beside Eonwe to aid him, and wrapped his wounds with her robes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And he fell silent, his sword cloven by the teeth of the fell dragon.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And Amaniel grieved for Eonwe, and spoke:

_I would have thee hold Lúmornacil, yet it abides by no will other than my own..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And Eonwe spoke through his suffering:

_And.. if I should live... through this perilous time, and see the sun.. once more.. peering from behind the shadow... I shall make ye a lady of.. this land... and one of the sword... for valiant, have you proven-._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And seeing Eonwe's suffering, in her heart she called for Námo, and his power flowed through her, and she healed Eonwe of his wounds.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And Eonwe breathed heavily, yet his face had been marred much from the claws of the fell beast, and he struggled to move very far.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

Amaniel once more attempted to aid him, yet the poison from earlier weakened her efforts, and she slipped to the ground as Eonwe did also. It was upon this moment that the last remaining Orcs took their chance and surrounded them, ready to end them, and Amaniel closed her eyes, awaiting such moment.

Yet now came from behind Tarmeniel and Orome, and they slew the orcs by arrow and sword, and they fell swiftly. As they aided the frail Maiar, they looked around, and knew that no more fell beast of Morgoth's still lived, for these Orcs were the last of them, and they were gladdened, for all of Morgoth's evil devises that he had utilised to capture and chain the Hosts of the Valar were now broken, and many were freed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And Eonwe spoke:

_Has it ended at last?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And Amaniel responded, though her voice was weak:

_Aye...at last...'tis over._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And Eonwe fell silent, laying upon the ground.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

Amaniel was troubled slightly by this, and held his arms gently, calling out his name softly. Yet she heard no response, and in thought she sent word to Námo:

_Forgive me, Námo...but now I have no strength to walk and return to thy Halls._

And she laid down beside the Herald of Manwe, and moved no more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 3, 2022)

And while he remained silent, it was evident that he was breathing, and well.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 3, 2022)

And so was it for Amaniel also, yet a few moments later she winced in pain, for the poison had not been eliminated, yet she had no strength to open her eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Yet just as little hope seemed to remain, Manwe came forth, shining in the sky as a radiant dawn, the light blinding and poignant, and her rode upon a great eagle, yet it seemed the eagle was no more than the breath of wind. And he swooped down through the sky with the large bird of wisp, and lifted Amaniel and Eonwe, his son. And flying fast and rapidly through the sky, he climbed to the highest heights of the temples of all that could be seen.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

After some time, Amaniel awoke, though her entire body ached with the poison that was still within her. But as her eyes adjusted, she realised that this was not the Halls of Mandos, but rather someplace that held much lighter aesthetics. She was alarmed, and attempted to sit up, yet as she did so, she let out a gasp of pain.

_Where...where have I been taken to? What is this place?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

She was within the chambers of Manwe, a place she had seldom ever ventured before. She found herself in a largely domed room, the walls a pale white and blue gradient, enhanced with an almost rust wisp that seemed to lay on it also. The bed in which she laid was carved with four eagles, one on each of the tall posts which towered from the board to almost the height of the ceiling. Hanging on those posts, was a canopy, wrought of silver silk, an almost mesh material. As for the quilts, they were woven gloriously, with patterns of the sun and the sky and the winds. And all that looked as it would be made out of wood, was wrought of a silver wood, which kept all the appearances of normal shades, but was added with the glorious tones of white and silver which enshrined each piece of the arrangement. Finally, a balcony seemed to hang off the edge of the great room, one that had a railing of a whimsical wire pattern, and looked out higher than the skies, so that the view beneath was clouds alone.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

As she began to observe these surroundings, it was the carved eagles that alerted her to where she was:

_Somewhere within the domain of Manwë._

No, she hadn't asked to be here. Her heart raced, and as she glanced outwards she realised there was no way that she could journey back to the Halls of Mandos by herself.

But her thoughts were interrupted when she heard footsteps approaching the room.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

'Twas one of the servants, or rather those who willingly pledged to Manwe. He entered, his garment clad of fine wrought silver and gold yet for the most it was a shade of bright turquoise. He spoke:

_Who are you, fair lady of some unknown realm?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

She gazed up at him, attempting to regain her composure, and answered:

_I am a Maia of Mandos, and I seek to return to him, though I have not the strength to do so, for my hróa is weak. The poison of Morgoth remains within me, and no healing hath yet been granted upon me to release me from such toil and agony._

She regarded herself no longer Ninth Arata nor Valië, for such status has been taken from her.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

He gazed at her long, a certain intrigue gleaming his eyes, and he spoke:

_Alatulie Maia o Mandos. What is your name?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

She gazed back at him, noticing how her silver eyes were akin to her own.

_Áramandë Amaniel Almalaurië. I stand as his only Maia, for 13,000 years and beyond._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

He looked long at her once more, and deeply.

_Greetings. I am Aramin, Servant of the Vala Manwe. What has brought you to this place?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

She blinked, trying to remember what happened before.

_I...I don't quite know. The last thing I remember is that I lay beside Eonwë when the Dagor Dagorath ended not so long ago. 'Twas I who dwelt the final blow to Moringotto and took him down with Lúmornacil._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Aramin bowed lowly, and spoke:

_'Twas you? Lord Manwe would wish to see you I would think...._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

She nodded, lying down again and wincing a little due to her unfortunate ailment.

_I believe he would know me well. He and Varda call me Eleniel._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Just then, one that she recognized came into the room. This was Ilmare. She was clad in dark blue raiment, a bonnet of some sort concealing her hair. She stood, holding the hand of a small child, a young girl. And she spoke:

_Leni? Forgive me, Aramin, this is Eleniel. She is the Ninth of the Aratar, Maia of Varda, Mandos and Vaire, and she is even a Valar..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

She sighed.

_Ilmarë, no longer do I count amongst the Valar anymore, let alone Aratar...And I do not regard myself as a Maia of Varda...that is you alone, Ilmarë..._

She closed her eyes and exhaled a weary sigh, hoping that some rest could be granted to her. Her thoughts wandered once more to Námo and his Halls, of the beautiful sapphire marble pillars that normally surrounded her, and in thought she called out to him:

_Aiya, Námo...if thou may hear me...I have been taken to someplace of Manwë's, and till I am healed I cannot return, for my strength hath been taken from me. Unless thou wouldst come to me, and heal me instead, and then we could return together..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Ilmare gasped, tears in her eyes, and she spoke:

_What? Nay, tis not so! The Valar welcome you back with all haste and gladness. You shall not forsake your mother! Once a Maia of her, always a Maia of her. Why do you hide so?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

She sighed once more.

_Ilmarë...you would not realise...that my heart hath always e'er preferred Námo o'er Varda. What use is there in being a Maia of the Starkindler if I dwell e'ermore in the Halls of Mandos? Is that not a distance already? I have e'er belonged to Námo and Vairë._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilmare gazed at her. 

_Perhaps you would like some water, before you speak about these things... To clear your mind...._

Ilmare was thoroughly at a pause for Amaniel's reluctance to return. She felt that all of things, the peaks of Taniquetil were the sweetest, and she knew not why any would choose to leave them, and not return. Ilmare glanced over at Aramin, speaking:

_Get her some water, please. And bring them back to their rooms. _

She loosed the hand of the little girl standing beside her, and gave a kiss before turning and facing Amaniel once more.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel shook her head, rising a little.

_Ilmarë, please. Let me leave. At least I must try...what shall he think if he finds out I have not returned after so long? I wish for him beside me...is it not clear enough?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilmare places her hand gently on Amaniel.

_Shh... sh... you need to rest. Mandos will wait. He has all the time in the world anyway._

She chuckles a bit to herself, but Amaniel doesn't seem particularly amused with this.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

She pushed forward, walking forth, wishing to leave Ilmarë behind, though not due to spite or selfishness.

_No...he does not...his heart lay e'er in concern for me, and he hath less time than you think...'tis the same for myself...I must return to him swiftly, at once..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilmare grasps her hand, and she turns around. 

_Amaniel, please. You've only been here for a few short days. The battle is over. Rest, and see friends and relatives. Eonwe, and Manwe, and Varda... Friends, alliances you have held close... What of them?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

But Amaniel only managed to writhe free from her grasp, and backed away from her.

_Please...I must....I cannot...I cannot rest till I have seen him again._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilmare grasps her once more. 

_See him? Amaniel, Namo is fine. He didn't even help in our efforts in the battle. He stood aside in his own halls. Don't feel sympathy for one who showed no pity on us. All of the Valar rode forth, we were clambering about, peoples were screaming, lives were stolen, and he did nothing. He is fine. He would only be unscathed._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel shook free from her grasp once more, a fire within her eyes, passionate and daring.

_Nay! So did I stand beside him! Little I did in battle! Only too little! Yet without his aid, I would not have been able to do what I could! If you are to condemn him for standing aside, then condemn me also!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilmare looked deeply at her, rushing after her. 

_Amani, I'm not condemning anyone... I'm just saying, he did nothing for us. Nothing at all. Just like he has in every age. You need to move on and realize that Namo is no more than a Vala who cares for himself, and he wouldn't do anything out of love for anyone, but for his own honor. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

But Amaniel only shook her head.

_Nay...nay...thou art mistaken...Amani indeed! See now, e'en thou hail'st me not by the name of Eleniel! Indeed, indeed! Amaniel I was e'er so, of Námo and Vairë!_

Despite the pain that penetrated her entire hróa, she ran down the various staircases till at last she reached the lowest floor.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilmare rushed after her.

_Eleniel, Amaniel! Whatever you wish to be called, come back! You've gone mad in your pursuit of Mandos! Let him leave!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

But Amaniel only ran even further, wincing as the pain tried to slow her down, but she wouldn't mind it. Not until she reached Námo.

When she at last had ran far enough, it had seemed an eternity, and at last she turned back, panting heavily. Ilmarë wasn't there, to her relief; she must have lost sight and lost track of her on the way. Yet now the doors of the Halls of Mandos stood ere her, and in pleading tones she exclaimed:

_Mecin, Námo! Nányë Amaniel! Lavinyë minna! Lavinyë nanwen!_
(Please, Námo! I am Amaniel! Let me enter! Let me return!)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Yet the doors remained shut.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel's tears fell greater as she received no response. She then tried to call out for him in thought:

_Námo, Námo, ninya melda Námo! Where art thou? Where hast thou gone?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

A slight voice answered, that of Vaire:

_Amaniel Aramande. What brings thou here?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel's heart rose a little as she heard the Valie's voice. Vairë was close; perhaps she could lead her to Námo...

_I seek for Námo Mandos; where hath he gone? I cannot find him as of yet...where is he?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire opened the door slightly, revealing her own figure. 

_Namo is gone. He left._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel widened her eyes, and almost slipped to her knees in newfound shock.

_What...how? Why? Why did he-_

And then she realised something.

_He must have left right after I did._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire looked with pity.

_I think he left for you, seeking you, in battle or somewhere. We are all worn and wan from the Dagor Dagorath. If you wish, you can stay here with me. I will not deny you entrance._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at her, and rose, embracing her.

_Ai, let me stay with thee. Ilmarë tried to make me stay upon Taniquetil...I was not e'en fully healed, yet I had to come here or else I might have lost the chance..._

But just as these words were spoken, a flurry of pain shot through her like a thousand arrows, and she winced greatly, slipping to the ground once more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire lifted her up, carrying her inside the halls, and laying her on a mat within the chambers. She spoke:

_Amaniel, are you alright?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

She shook her head wearily.

_Truth be told, I am not. The poison of Morgoth is still within me...little healing have I been granted, little rest given. The rest would only confine me once they saw me, prevent me from returning to Námo and yourself. I had to come here before anything else could happen, despite my frail state..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire looked with shock. 

_Poison? _

She lifted her once again, quickly, wrapping her within her own cloak.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel nodded.

_Indeed...the Fallen One...he sent forth many, what seemed to be a hundred, or mayhap e'en a thousand spikes of venom towards me. Námo reduced that by half, by his powers of Time, yet could not nullify them all..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire began moving in panic. 

_I must take you, with all speed. _

She whistled lightly and a steed came to bear her. She swiftly placed Amaniel on the horse, and mounted herself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Amaniel sighed.

_Where will you take me...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire sighed, commanding her steed onwards. 

_To Lorien, to the house of Este, Healer of Hurts and Weariness._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

But still Amaniel pressed on:

_Nay...Lórien...it hath fallen, right? Or leastways it had..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Vaire looked at her with worry. 

_The walls have fallen, and yet Este has not, and if we have any fortune, we should find her and find you healing._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

And thus Amaniel fell silent, and they travelled swiftly, and at long last they arrived, Estë standing before them. And at once the Healer saw Amaniel, and she was moved in pity and compassion when Vairë had told her what happened.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Este listened attentively, and was moved very much by the words of Vaire. As Vaire finished speaking, Este lifted Amaniel, and carried her for some time, laying her down on a patch of grass. 

_Amaniel, Amaniel, do you hear me?_

She spoke sweetly to Amaniel, but no reply came, at least at first. She swung open a chest filled with many herbs and spices for healing, and shuffled through them, in search of something that would aid Amaniel.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

Slowly, the eyes of Amaniel opened, and she looked around, but still she had no strength to rise. She noticed Estë and Vairë it seemed, faint figures, seemingly distant, and her voice was a mere whisper:

_Where...are we?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Este shuffled through the objects in her chest, as Vaire spoke:

_You are in the Gardens of Lorien._

Este looked down at Amaniel, placing some ointment over her wounds and spoke:

_Where did this poison come from? What are it's origins?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

Amaniel winced a little as the ointment was placed upon her, and she responded:

_Morgoth, the Dark Lord. But now he is gone, no more._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Este turned to Vaire, fear growing in her eyes.

_You did not tell me that this was done by Moringotto himself. _

She looked down.

_I am not strong enough. Only Light may pierce this kind of Darkness._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

Amaniel winced once more, the pain seeming to grow.

_It...it was indeed him..._

She paused a little before adding:

_Vairë...if we must go to Varda, please stay beside me, and when I have been healed....return at once to our Halls. For Námo hath not all the time in the world...to wait for us..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Vaire looked a bit concerningly to Amaniel.

_What has happened? Do you fear some ill fate hath befallen Namo?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

Amaniel shook her head.

_Nay, only that I wish not to be sundered from him, and not distant either. Ne'er shall it be so. Stay beside me at all times, Vairë, lest Varda and Ilmarë confine me upon Taniquetil...do not let them. The place where I truly belong to is Námo's Halls, and only there, none other. But Varda and Ilmarë do not understand this, though speak not of this to them either._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Vaire gazed long at Amaniel.

_What are you speaking of? Is Namo in danger? For he went far in search of you, and has been gone for near a long fate. A lifetime of some... Has he lost himself in pursuit of finding you?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel gazed back at Vairë.

_I would not know of his fate, only that, with all my heart and fëa, I plead to Ilúvatar, may he find us both safely, as soon as he may. For indeed, I feel it hath been too long since I had last seen him..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Vaire shed a small tear, and looked Amaniel ever closer and more deeply.

_He left, my love. _

Her voice faltered.

_He left in pursuit of you, long ago, and came to the Vala Orome, and from thence I know not where he travelled. Yet at one night, i dreamt that he was on a ship, sailing far... farther than any. And my heart was grieved, but my mind could not permit it's desire.... He has gone, Amaniel.... Far has he gone._

She gazed out.

_To the land of Elves mayhaps._

She said with eyes agape.

_Yet of wonder little can be said in surety._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel gazed wistfully out into the distance, tears welling up in her eyes.

_Then...mayhap no healing shall be needed...for if Time hath fled, there is naught left...and what was once Amaniel Almalaurie shall fade also...my heart shall seek out timeless ends, and ne'er return..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Vaire sighed. 

_No! Can naught be done? May he not return at some time? Could we not send him word or sign or message that you are here and well?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at the sky, sighing.

_We may...and only hope that he shall hear it, and return...but how? How are we to send it?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Vaire sighs, looking down.

_As much as you dread it, the eagles of Manwe might give us what we need. We would need his permission, or you would rather, but it may be worth the effort. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel turned towards Vairë.

_Mayhap so. Such soundeth a plan of reason and rationality. Let us proceed with it, and see what shall come forth._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Vaire nodded, and turned to Este.

_Can you give her something that will hold her over? _

Este smiled.

_Still better than that._

She lifted a cup.

_It will quell any pain or anguish or ailment for seven days. On the eighth, it may or may not last._

She turned to Amaniel.

_Here, drink this draught._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel took the cup in gratitude, and drank from it.

_Nin hanta lye, Estë o Lórien._
(I thank thee, Estë of Lórien.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Este nodded with a smile. 

_Now, you both must go, and I shall also, should anything worsen with Amaniel. Would it do any good for Irmo to come also? _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel answered:

_Your choice, Estë. Do what you think is best._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Este sighed, turning to Vaire:

_Seldom do I leave him... But I feel I must go alone, lest Lorien have no ruler._

Vaire laid a hand on her shoulder, saying to her:

_Then that is what you must do, sister..._

Este then rose and gathered many things, and went to Irmo and told him of her leaving.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

And when at last she returned, Amaniel inquired:

_If we are to ask the aid of Manwë's Eagles, should we not go to Taniquetil at once? For that is where he resides..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Este sighed. 

_Forgive me, but I felt as though I needed to bid Namarie, for indeed, Irmo is close to me, very close._

Vaire comforted her.

_Avaro naeth. The road is long, and a few moments shall do no harm, but now, at once, may we ride forth._

And so indeed, they began to ride, leaving Lorien. On the road, Este questioned:

_How long then shall this journey be?_

And Vaire responded, Amaniel in her arms. 

_A few days at the shortest... Taniquetil is high in the sunset, rising into the temples of the sky._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

So it was that upon the fifth day they arrived at the peaks of Taniquetil, where the Starkindler and Guider of Winds abode e'ermore, and they all alighted, awaiting for the presence of someone that their message could be conveyed to.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Vaire spoke to Amaniel.

_Amani, where do you wish to go at first? And should you want me beside you, or to go alone? For this is your pursuit, despite my involvement._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel gazed out into the distance for a while ere she responded:

_I have changed my mind; mayhap 'tis better that I shall journey alone._

But she told them not where to, though upon her seeking it was Varda that came to her first, nay Manwë.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

And Vaire nodded. 

_Very well. You may leave, alone._

And as Varda came upon her, she was gladdened, and ran forth to embrace her.

_Aiya! Eleniel! Most lovely of Star-daughters! Child of Tintalle! _

And she extended a hand out to the air around her.

_A star shines upon our meeting, as e'er it shall._

And upon that moment, a star did indeed shine, and it's radiance reflected against the hand of the Kindler, in her fair dwelling upon Taniquetil.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel smiled as Varda greeted her.

_Aiya...indeed it hath been long. But the reason of my coming is to seek Manwë and ask for the aid of his Eagles, for Námo hath left, traversed to the Outer Lands e'en mayhap, lands far away and distant that e'en Time itself cannot confine. We cannot find him within Valinórë, and so indeed if the Great Eagles of Sulimo may search for him in the Outer Lands..._

Her voice trailed off, and she gazed up at the Starkindler, awaiting a response.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Varda looked with love at Amaniel.

_Long, yes... Too long... You seek Namo, then, I presume? You may come, and walk into the gardens of my bidding, and lay eyes upon the glories of Taniquetil, and be received as a daughter among our land, for you are such. 

If Manwe you seek, I shall lead you to him._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel pressed on:

_Manwë first, if you may, ere anything else. Leastways let the message be sent forth ere I walk upon your star-gardens...again._

The memories came rushing back - too early, perhaps - and thus for now, she pushed them away, into the back of her mind.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Varda sensed her displeasure. 

_You may go to him first, if you wish. And you may dwell with me upon Taniquetil for as long as you desire, yet go, this way. Your path lay made before you, only by your feet to be trodden._

And she lifted her hand, and pointed Amaniel in the direction of Manwe Sulimo, and his great chambers.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

And so Amaniel gave thanks to Varda Elentari, Kindler of Starlight, and headed forth for the Chambers of Manwë. Once more, she flew upon what seemed to be empty air, and she remembered that one time where Varda had been beside her, Varda and Míriel, Valie and Maia.

But now, she had arrived ere her destination, and addressed the Elder King in thought:

_Manwë Sulimo, Elder King of Arda, 'tis I Amaniel, and I request thy aid, if this thou shalt grant me._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Manwe heard her plea, and he responded.

_Amaniel, a Maia of Mandos, Master of Fate and Doom, and Time. What do you seek? What do you seek?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amaniel answered swiftly.

_I seek for thy aid, the aid of thy Great Eagles, for it hath been long since I have last seen Námo himself after the end of the Dagor Dagorath. I presume that he may have left this Blessed Realm, sought for the Outer Lands, exiled himself to such distant realms..._

She inhaled deeply before continuing.

_I ask if thou mayest, that thy Eagles search within the Outer Lands, and if any presence of Námo is to be found, let them tell him that I am safe and well, and to beseech his return._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Manwe gazed, as he had great sight for afar, and saw Amaniel standing there.

_My Eagles are what you ask, then? To seek Mandos? Why would he have left these lands? Why would he stray?_

He added.

_Come, come to me that I may know who you are, and your purpose._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

And so it was that Amaniel entered further within, and stood ere the throne of Manwë. She shed her black cloak, bowing before the great Vala ere she stood and spoke once more:

_Eleniel Míryalen Elenlindalë thou wouldst know me as within this realm. After I had left the Halls of Mandos to come to the aid of thy son Eonwë, I presumed that is when Námo would have left to seek for me, for when the battle was o'er I sought for him yet could find no trace of his presence. 'Twas Vairë instead that came to me, and she informed me that Námo had mayhap left for the Outer Lands, the lands of the Elves, for he hath not been seen at all, for so long._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe stood, solemn, musing on her words for long. Then, he spoke:

_You are then, Eleniel? Daughter of the Stars? Princess of Taniquetil and of Arda, coming to reclaim her place in this place?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

But Amaniel, fearful of the past, and of memories not yet forsaken, knelt down ere him, and pleaded:

_Please, I ask thee, do not banish me from here; exile me not. For I need no reclamation of my place, but only love and acceptance within this realm, and if-_

She stopped short, fighting back tears. But at length she continued:

_-if Mandos shall not return - for e'er solitary he hath been in his ways, and his leaving of me was the last thing I could possibly have thought of - then, indeed, I ask this of thee, to accept me here, and turn not away from me like he hath done._

Her tears still fell, and indeed she could not hold them back.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe then was moved, and consoled her, for little belief did he ever have of evil, and he spoke:

_Of course. And yet I feel you shall have Mandos back, for indeed he would not leave, and if he had there must have been good purpose. _

Then, he held her close.

_You may have my eagles, and at my command, they shall fly forth wherever you desire them to._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amaniel looked up, thanking him in heart, and spoke:

_But still, I warn thee of this. If he shall come back, and explain to me of why he had done so, and I believe of such to be good enough reason, then I shall return to him. But if he shall not return - which, for some reason I feel to be the more likely outcome yet cannot explain why - then he shall become only a distant memory, and the name of Áramandë Amaniel Almalaurië be renounced in its entirety, and I shall remain with thee and Varda upon Taniquetil henceforth._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe did not desire to have any argument with her, and he spoke:

_Where do you desire my Eagles?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

She let out a deep sigh before speaking:

_I desire that they search for the entirety of the Outer Lands, if such be possible._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe mused.

_Possible, of course... Seldom do I ever send so many, in so great a scape, but I shall for you._

He motioned his hand, and suddenly, from afar, many eagles, great and majestic, came before Manwe, and perched themselves on 12 pillars, and others stood around, or flew about, till the room was filled.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amaniel gazed up at him, and spoke:

_I thank thee in my greatest heart for such..._

Her voice trailed off, for she was at a loss with what else she could say.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe then rose, and took up his staff, and clanged it against the floor, speaking:

_Earámë, Manwe Sulimo Sorontar canya lye!
(Eagles, Manwe Sulimo King of Eagles commands you!)_

And with this, the Eagles flew forth at the bidding of Manwe's desires.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

And once they had all flown off, she turned to him and inquired:

_Whereto now? Wouldst thou permit me to stay with thee?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe smiled on her.

_Yes. You may remain here, and look out upon all of Arda. You may remain here._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amaniel was brought to tears, and she rushed forth, embracing him.

_Thank you..._

And after a slight pause, she added:

_I believe you would have already known this, but...it was I who dealt the final blow to Moringotto and took him down..._

She gasped a little, suddenly remembering something.

_Ah! How is Eonwë? Is he well now?_

But then she felt a sharp pain within her, and she knew that the time of the draught was over. _Eight days._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe nodded.

_Better he has been, but he shall heal. I only fear it shall be long before he can ride and fight and speak in mighty ways once more._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

But ere she could reply, once again did this same pain assail and weaken her, and she stumbled. Wincing as she attempted to maintain her equilibrium, she spoke:

_The poison of Moringotto within me was ne'er fully healed after the battle...Estë said that only Light may pierce his Darkness...Varda...Elentári..._

In heart she made one last plea for the Starkindler to come, ere she slipped to the ground and moved no more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

And within moments, the Starkindler heard her plea, and was troubled in heart at her need, and went at once to meet her. And in a few minutes, walked in, and gazed upon her.

The raiment of Elbereth was glorious, glowing with every stride, and her hair fell silver and golden and every color of beauty, and her face radiated with the Light of Iluvatar, and by her mere presence, Amaniel was healed. And Elbereth spoke, her voice sweet and melodic, turning into a song or a dance.

_Aiya Eleniel,
Daughter of Light,
You have returned to us,
This blessed night.

Friend to forgotten ones,
Hope of us all,
Come back to our dwelling,
We humbly call.

Too long have you been gone,
Too long have laid aside,
Your path is yours to choose, 
You pick where you abide.

But in these times of fear,
When troubles pierce the heart,
Remember us who dwell,
Remember who thou art.

Long have you run,
Still longer you've strayed away,
See the Stars on the horizon,
Greet the Dawn of a new day.

For your heart is no longer broken,
And your peace is now restored,
Lay down the thoughts of your vengeance,
Lay down your helm and your sword.

For we shall return to the Blessed Realm,
To the land of our Father and kin,
The skies are radiant and bright again,
Isil shall never be dim.

Come dance and live and breathe,
Come claim your peace and love,
For you are invited back,
To your home above._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

And with the glorious song of Elbereth, Amaniel rose once more, and embraced both the Starkindler and the Guider of Winds, thanking them deeply in heart, for indeed them both were dear to her. And soon she turned to Manwë, and asked:

_May I remain with you? For indeed, I wish to stand beside you, and look upon Arda with you by my side...as the delicate winds flutter by amidst a thousand petals of starlight..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

And both of them nodded, and Varda spoke:

_With gladness we welcome you, for as long as you might remain here, be that a thousand ages or a single day._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amaniel gazed out beyond, looking down upon Arda itself, and she felt a sense of beautiful wonder and amazement. Turning to the Elder King, she asked:

_What is it like, to gaze down upon the World itself from so lofty a height? For indeed I am not used to it, yet it fills me with beauty and longing, mayhap...a feeling I cannot fully describe in words, that may only be felt in its entirety with the heart..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe gazes forth, and took Varda's hand, and walked out, far onto the edge of his chamber. And he spoke:

_Come, Eleniel... See.... For words go forth as breezes, but the gust of wind is at the heart of the perception._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

And as Amaniel followed them, she stepped forth, and at once found herself at a loss for words.

_I...ne'er have I seen such beauty before....truly, no words may suffice..._

She turned back, a wide grin on her face, her eyes alight in excitement, and she snuggled into Manwë's hold.

_Thank you...both of you...it's been too long..._

For the first time, she truly felt safe, welcome and loved.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe spoke:

_Of course... Too long it hath been...._

He sighed deeply.

_When Elentari stands beside me, I can see farther than any, through rock and crevice, through sky, through sea and tree and bough and land. And she can hear greater than any, and she can perceive even the slightest of pleas for her name. _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

She looked up.

_Ai, indeed 'tis so, and when I stand beside both of ye, I find that my heart and fëa are healed more greatly than any other could._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe nodded.

_I am gladdened that is such._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

As she gazed outwards, she spoke again:

_Tell me more, Manwë. I wish to learn it all over again...the ways of the winds, fleeting, ever-changing, yet remaining and aiding upon ev'ry moment..._

And she outstretched her arms, feeling the gentle breezes for herself.

_If only I had learnt it earlier, yet...nauva i nauva...._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Manwe smiled.

_What do you want to learn? What do you seek?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amaniel pondered for a few lengthening moments.

_Well, many things...the ways of the winds, and of how I wish to delve deeper within them, hold them as my own, for the skies and the stars are my home. Yet mayhap you would know better? Since you are the Guider of the Winds, after all..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 31, 2022)

Manwe smiled on her, turning to Varda and speaking:

_But I am not her tutor... Why would she wish to learn from me?_

Varda took his hand, and spoke:

_You are the High King of the Valar. You know much._

Manwe countered:

_Yet I am but a pale echo of Iluvatar, a servant of his grace and an emblem of his kindness and care... What have I to teach?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 31, 2022)

Amaniel tugged on the robes of the Elder King, pleading with him:

_Please, Manwë...doubt thyself not. Thou wert appointed High King of Arda for good reason...of course thou shalt have much to teach. What preventeth thou from being my tutor? Naught, I should think._

She smiled at him before turning to Varda, continuing:

_Indeed, did you not once say that Lord Manwë had chosen me, and that his choice would ne'er be forgotten?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 31, 2022)

Manwe gazed long downwards, before turning to Varda and speaking:

_Why does she wish to learn from me? Does she not know that all that she needs has already been bestowed upon her? Ala lye istar?_

Varda gave a smile.

_She seeks knowledge, Meldo. She wishes to learn._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 31, 2022)

Amaniel nodded eagerly.

_Ai, indeed I do! _

She gave another soft smile to both of them.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 31, 2022)

Manwe nodded, but he seemed confused.

_Elentari Melda, I am no teacher. Nor am I great enough to educate her... Is this why she has come?_

Varda looked at him deeply.

_Manwe Sulimo, she desires knowledge. You had chosen her, nay?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amaniel shifted her glance towards Manwë, confusion echoed in her eyes also.

_But...if you were no teacher, how did you teach Eonwë? Surely, do not doubt yourself and your abilities...right? Arata and Valie I could relinquish fully, and consider myself only a Maia, for I have lost those who were once closest to me...almost everything. I have little knowledge now, or leastways I regard it to be so, and I wish to learn once more. Unlike what you have said, I do not think I hold all that I need. Not even in the days of my greatest light could that be true, for the path of learning and seeking is ever a continuous one. You had chosen me, and thus there must be great meaning behind that, a meaning that I wish to discover and learn for myself, under your guidance, under your tutelage._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Manwe gazed out, and his eyes narrowed as he glanced at the horizon.

_Eonwe is my son, and ever he learned, for he tried to imitate me, long before I knew that such was his plan, and soon he became accomplished, glorious and truly someone to be proud of. Elentari, _

He turned to Varda. 

_How can I teach her? I am not Iluvatar, and my sight is but a mere glimpse of what the MIghty One sees. However great my authority, I am no King next to Iluvatar. I have learned only from him... How would I teach any his ways?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amaniel's eyes clouded with tears, and she sank to her knees before him.

_Manwë...would you relinquish the chance to have another disciple beside you? For indeed, little knowledge I may hold, yet if such hath become of me, if so little is left of me, then should it not be right that I wish to learn again? And indeed if there is reason of my coming to you that is beyond my comprehension, it would not be beyond yours, for you know much, and indeed you have chosen me of your own accord long ago, and thus of what reason that lieth in the Mind of Ilúvatar behind the purpose of my coming would lay open to thyself also._

She felt that behind all this, there was indeed much great purpose in her coming, one that she could not completely fathom or comprehend, for she felt that those words needed to be spoken by herself - even if she could not fully understand why she had.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Elentari turned to Manwe. 

_You grieve with your words, Meldo._

Yet Manwe countered in love.

_I have not the wisdom to teach one such as this. For I know little, and I must go to learn more. Still am I a student of the Great Master._

And with this, he began to walk away.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

But Amaniel ran after him, tugging on his robes, stopping him mid-stride, and pleaded with him yet again:

_We are all students of the Great Ilúvatar, nay? For all happens according to His Will, and we all have much to learn...all of us..._

She gave him a small smile amidst her tears.

_What better than for us to learn together? For we are all one upon the same journey of knowledge and discovery._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Manwe smiled looking back at her.

_I shall first consult with the Allmaker, Iluvatar, for He shall guide me in what to say to ye, and how to teach ye with kindness and not with cold and distant words._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amaniel smiled back.

_You never held his portions of distance and piercing coldness, Manwë, and that is a good thing. Remember that well._

She then rose and walked back, giving the Elder King whatever time he needed to do what he must.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

And Manwe smiled, and walked away, into his own chambers. 

Elentari gazed then on Eleniel, speaking:

_He has never taught one such as yourself before..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amaniel gazed in utter confusion towards the Starkindler.

_Nay...you must be mistaken...Eonwë and Ilmarë...they are far higher than myself. What do I still hold, save now a vessel to be filled with new knowledge to replace what hath been lost? I know only too little...why do Manwë and yourself hold me in such high regard? I stand no different to any other of the Maiar in this Blessed Realm, and most certainly not any greater._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Varda smiled, taking her into her arms.

_None are greater than the other of our Maiar, Eleniel. Why would it ever be such?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

She sunk into her embrace, relishing the moment, and answered with a smile:

_Well, I would not know. But still, I wonder what Manwë meant earlier when he said that everything I need is bestowed upon me already? How could it be so?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Elbereth smiled at her.

_I seldom know everything he means. He is on a higher level of intellect than most of us, for he consults with the Mighty One. And yet, he feels as though he knows very little, and oft perceives himself as a child, which I suppose we all are, children, next to our Maker._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amaniel nodded.

_Indeed...and more so myself...to think that I had learnt so much, yet now all lost..._

She leaned back into the arms of the Starkindler, and heaved a deep sigh.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

The Starkindler gave a brief glance.

_Why are you saddened? Nothing is lost, for all is gained._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amaniel glanced back at her.

_Yet, they will not be gained in the same way...though I suppose that mayhap it was time for a new beginning after all..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

_Mayhap it shall be so._

Answered Varda.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

And Amaniel further confirmed it:

_Indeed, I feel as thought it were meant to be._

She paused a little before adding:

_Nauva i nauva._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Varda sighed, gazing down at her.

_New beginnings are beautiful, are they not? To begin again, to rise once more... To live the way you might have, and leave the past where it belongs... Ai.... Nauva i nauva...................._

Her voice was soothing, and lilted with each word.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel gave a little nod in response, accompanied by a small smile.

_Indeed..._

She rose a little, and added in lilting tones:

_I Vilya ar i Eleni ná ninya melda mélamar._
(The Sky and the Stars are my beloved home.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Varda nodded, and peacefully to hook Eleniel into her arms.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel closed her eyes for a moment, and inquired:

_How long hath it been...since it was last like this? Since I last remained beside you like this?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Varda sighed. 

_Too long._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel nodded.

_Indeed, yet I cannot fathom as to how Mandos would have just left forever. What if he didn't? What if he may still be found? What if he still resides in his Halls, and is awaiting for my return?_

She stood up, and turned back, gazing at the Starkindler intently.

_For naught can be known until we have actually seen it for ourselves. I cannot just leave his Halls forever, can I? I made a promise to him, that I would stay beside him!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Varda embraced her.

_The strength of your heart is gladdening, yet weakens your mindfulness._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel nodded, though did not sink into her embrace.

_Indeed. The strength of my heart hath e'er been one with deeply held values. A promise is a promise. You know I cannot break it, especially not one made to him. _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Varda sighed and gazed at her.

_Surely you do not seek to leave?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel closed her eyes, sighing.

_Indeed, I do. Once again, I must leave._

She walked forward a few steps, before stopping, but did not turn back to gaze upon her.

_But still, I am gladdened that we were able to meet again, e'en if for a short while. Tell Manwë if you may, that I have left... Námárië, Elentári..._

And with that, she began to walk away, further and further till she was out of sight, and at long last descended the slopes of Taniquetil, and reached solid ground. She gazed outwards, towards the direction of the Halls of Mandos, and spoke in thought, perhaps more to herself, yet she still believed that Mandos would hear her well:

_Námo...nin nanwen lyenna._
(Námo...I return to you.)

With those words, she headed for his Halls, and soon arrived there, but this time she was surprised to see the doors already open, rather than closed as they were last time. And at once hope arose in her heart, and she walked inwards.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Her voice echoed through the Halls of Mandos, yet were met with no response.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

She narrowed her eyes.

"He must be somewhere," she thought to herself. "He couldn't have just vanished. It's not in the nature of the Valar."

She glanced around, taking in the surroundings. Truly timeless; not even a single thing had changed.

Well, except for the fact that she couldn't see its ruler. Not yet. She turned to her left, and ran forth, rushing up the stairs to the Chambers of Andanéya.

She wasn't too surprised when she saw the door was locked, but what truly caught her off guard was that she heard sound from within. And it wasn't Vairë; she never went up here. Only herself and one other, and if she wasn't standing within there, then it had to be him.

It just had to be him, from every single perspective she could think of, and it definitely sounded like him also. A familiar voice, one that she had always known, always loved.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

From behind her, a figure turned and gave a slight yelp. 

_Eleniel!_

The voice was that of Ilmare.

_I figured you would be here..._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel smiled at her.

_How passionate of you, that you would seek me even in here...What have you come for?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Ilmare takes her hand.

_I've come for you. To bring you back home, so you don't do something terribly foolish with your life._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel raised an eyebrow, and softly retracts her hand away.

_Foolish? I've been with him for 13,000 years. Has any harm e'er befallen me by his hand? All harm were done by that of Morgoth, and he lives no longer. Why do you fear, Ilmarë? I shall be fine here, as I have always been._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Ilmare grasps at her raiment.

_Leave. He's done nothing but cause harm to Arda. It is better that you come home with me, and I'll explain it all there. _

Her voice fades to a deep whisper.

_A shadow lies upon this place._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel responded:

_And I have e'er been entangled within this shadow. I have come this far, so close, and yet you pull me away? I shall wait for him till the Ends of Time. I will not leave him, Ilmarë. This is enough._

She turned away, and turned the knob of the door in front of her, inserting the key. Her voice deepened as she spoke:

_Return to the lands which you most love, Ilmarë. It is not your fate to remain here, and I ask that you do not torment yourself so._

She opened the door to the Chambers of Andanéya, and she closed the door, locking it before Ilmarë could enter.

And as she turned around, she was met with a familiar sight. One that was not of those upon Taniquetil, but that of another, of one that she had ever waited for.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Ilmare grabs the doorknob, knocking on the door loudly, and calling:

_Please! Let me in! You want nothing to do with him! He said that his own prophecies had burned him. He told me that. Leave! Leave- before it's too late!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel responds only in thought, a mere whisper, and refuses to open the door:

_And did you not think that I ne'er shared in his fate, in more ways than one? The flame of my heart is sharper than thy words._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Ilmare somehow is able to beg of Varda aid, and in moments, the door is opened before her. She grabs Amaniel's wrist, and pulls her out of the chamber, running down the steps, pulling Amaniel behind her. 

_You must get out of here, and now. _

She looks up nervously with a shudder.

_This place is sullen._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

With much force and strength within her, she was able to release herself from Ilmarë's hold, and immediately created a barrier between the two of them, with Varda and Ilmarë on one side, and herself on the other. She spoke, her voice desperate yet deepening:

_Please, Ilmarë. You do not want to push me to the point where I would have to use the Forces of Time against you._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Ilmare turned to her.

_What is that? A threat?_

She turns to Varda.

_Please, stop her._

Varda speaks.

_Both of you, come with me._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amaniel looked down, conflicted that Varda had now spoken her part in this. But a moment later she rose and answered:

_No, I will not come with you. Varda, had I not once told you that these Halls were not your place to dwell within, unlike myself? Leave with Ilmarë, and return to Taniquetil that you hold dear._

And she walked further down, as the barrier widened and lengthened so that none of them could pass through or break it.


----------

